# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  Καθημερινό ζύγισμα

## sweetOctober

Ζυγιζεται κάποια άλλη κοπελα/άλλος κύριος κάθε ημέρα?

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> μου "άνοιξε τα μάτια".


κι εμένα με βοηθαει πολυ. Παχαινω οταν δεν εχω καλες σχεσεις με τη ζυγαρια :sniff:
Θα γράφω εδώ τις ζυγίσεις μου, αν θες με συνοδευεις, ή όποιος άλλος ζυγιζεται συχνα καλοδεχούμενος.
βρήκα ένα θεμα που γραφεις το βαρος σου μια φορά τη βδομάδα, δεν αντέχω να ζυγιζομαι τοσο λιγο...

----------


## sweetOctober

Σήμερα το πρωί νηστική με ένα φανελάκι: 106.5-106.6 και ειμαι σουπερ ευχαριστημενη με το τοσο γρηγορο ξεφουσκωμα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα γραφεις, μου δινεις κι εμενα κουραγιο.
ετσι νιωθω κι γω, θελω κι χω αναγκη να ζυγιζομαι, ακομα το σωμα μου μετα τη γεννα δεν εχει ισορροπησει αν κι εχω αψογες εξετασεις, οι αιμοραγγιες δινουν και παιρνουν, οι διακυμανσεις στο βαρος απιστευτες. Ομως εκοψα τα χαπια γιατι ηθελα να ισορροπησω μονη μου, ετσι κι εγινε. Τα παω περιφημα μεχρι στιγμης και θελω να ενταξω τον εαυτο μου σε ενα πρόγραμμα.

Χαμηλους υδατανθρακες δεν εχω ακολουθησει ποτε, ομως θα σε διαβασω εκει οποτε εχω χρονο, φαινεσαι γνωστης του αντικειμενου. Δεν εχω κανει πολλες διαιτες, κυριως με θερμιδομετρηση και γυμναστικη καθημερινη ελεγχα το βαρος μου.

Για την ακριβεια δεν γυμναζομουν για να ελεγχω το βαρος μου απλα επειδη μου αρεσε, και τα οφελη ηταν πολλαπλα και στο βαροςμου φυσικα. Αν και με τα βαρη, αυξανοντας τους μυς, οι απωλειες σε βαρος ειναι μηδαμινες στην αρχη και μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να απογοητευτεις, ενω ο καθρεφτης σου χαμογελα!

Στοχος μου ειναι να ισορροπησω τη διατροφη μου γιατι το ξεσπασμα μου σε ποσοτητα φαγητου αλλα και γλυκα δεν θα μου βγει σε καλο (μεχρι και διαβητη μπορει να εκδηλωσω μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου, αφου ειχα διαβητη κυησης κι χω προδιαθεση). Οταν βρω ενα μπουσουλα και χαλιναγωγησω τον εαυτο μου θα ξανααρχισω γυμναστικη και θερμιδομετρηση για να τρωω ότι θελω χωρις τυψεις. (και το γλυκο μου και ολα)

Ομως δεν μπορω να αφεθω να τρωω οτι μου κανει κεφι, το βασικο ειναι να ελεγξει το μυαλο το σωμα και να επανελθω σε μια αποδεκτη κατασταση που θα με γεμιση ευφορια, θα με κανει να ξανααγαπησω το σωμα μου και το φροντιζω. Τοτε ολα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα και οι επιλογες μας ενστικτωδεις.
Τωρα παλευω ακομα με το "να φαω ενα κομματι βασιλόπιτα ακόμα κι τί εγινε?"

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά αυτό το γρήγορο ξεφούσκωμα είναι υγρά. Δεν γίνεται να χαθεί λίπος τόσο γρήγορα.
> Εγώ καταναλώνω καθημερινά σχεδόν τις μισές θερμίδες από τις προβλεπόμενες για τη διατήρηση του βάρους μου και χάνω ένα με ενάμιση κιλό την εβδομάδα.
> Για σκέψου. Ένα κιλό ίσον επτάμιση χιλιάδες θερμίδες!!! Ούτε με άσκηση δεν γίνονται αυτά τα θαύματα.
> Όταν φύγουν τα υπερβολικά υγρά, η ζυγαριά θα "κολλήσει". Κι εκεί θα αρχίσει να φαίνεται η πραγματική απώλεια. Κι εγώ τις πρώτες δύο εβδομάδες έχασα δώδεκα κιλά, αλλά μετά...
> Πρόσεχε τη διατροφή σου, μην αγχώνεσαι και θα έρθει και η πραγματική απώλεια, γιατί ως πραγματική μόνο το λίπος λογίζεται.


ναι εχεις δικιο, ποσα κιλα ξεκινησες αν επιτρεπεται? Σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!

----------


## sweetOctober

Πω πω παλευεις απο τον Αυγουστο, κι οχι ματαια βλεπω!
Ψυχολογια δεν εχω καθολου καλη δυστηχως. Εχω πολλες δυσκολιες ειδικα μετα τη γεννα. Χτυπανε προβληματα απο παντου. Ομως αν δεν φροντισω τον εαυτο μου θα εχω ενα επιπλεον, μη πω δεκαδες επιπλεον. Ηδη το σωμα μου διαμαρτυρεται, η ψυχη μου πονα. Κριμα ειναι. Τοσο μυαλο να παει χαμενο  :Big Grin:  
Νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι ξερουμε πανω κατω τι πρεπει να τρωμε για να δουλευει σωστα το σωμα μας, λιγο το μυαλο να συγκεντρωσουμε και αμεσως καταλαβαινουμε τι μας οφελει, τι μας χορταινει, τί μας σκαει.
Βεβαια οι γυναικες εχουμε ενα μειον, συχνα πολλες απο εμας ειμαστε βουλιμικες, σημερα ειδα οτι υπαρχει και αντιστοιχο τοπικ στο φορουμ. Λογικο. 
Ο βουλιμικος εαυτος μας πρεπει να ειναι χορτατος για να μην ξεσπαει, ή για να ξεσπαει λιγοτερο και ελεγχομενα οσο γινεται.
Νομιζω οι αντρες (διορθωσε με αν δεν ειναι ετσι) ειστε πιο απεξαρτημενοι συναισθηματικα απο το φαγητο.
Τελοσπαντων μεγαλη κουβεντα ανοιξα. Παντως η διαθεση ειναι το πιο σημαντικο. Αλλα και να μη το εχεις πρεπει να προχωρας μπροστα.
Οκ δεν εχω διάθεση, θελω να μεινω για παντα 110 κιλα. Ναι ετσι ελεγα. Μα το σωμα και η ψυχη αντιδρουν. Οφειλω να τα ακουσω. Κι ας μην εχω διαθεση και καλη ψυχολογια. Θα την χτισω. Ναι ενα μερος τους χτιζεται. Κι ενα αλλο γκρεμιζεται απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες/ δυσκολιες.
Εχουμε να πολεμησουμε τον εαυτο μας, εχουμε και τις δυσκολιες. Ε δε πειραζει, θα εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια το αποτελεσμα.
Φιλακια

PS ναι κι γω πιστευω οι πρωτεινικες διαιτες δεν ειναι γιαμενα, θα στερηθω και θα ξεσπασω μετα.
Ομως για 2-3 μερες, αν εχει κολλησει κανεις στην απωλεια του, μπορει καλλιστα να φαει πρωτεινη με σαλατα και να ριξει κατακορυφα τους υδατανθρακες.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Εγώ πρόσφατα βρήκα ιατρικές μου εξετάσεις από το 1985 όπου είχα σταυρούς οξόνης χωρίς να κάνω κάποια δίαιτα. Σήμερα διαπιστώνω ότι τότε έκανα διατροφή χαμηλών υδατανθράκων και υψηλής πρωτεϊνης *γιατί έτσι ένοιωθα ότι θέλω να τρώω.*
> Οπότε εμένα μου ταιριάζει απόλυτα. Κυριολεκτικά "περπατάω σε στρωμένο χαλί".


σοφη κουβεντα. Ειναι οπως νιωθει κανεις. Δεν ταιριαζουν ολες οι διαιτες σε ολους.

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημέρα, 106.8 νηστικη με φανελακι μολις ξυπνησα

----------


## giorgosdelta

Κάθε μέρα ζυγίζομαι το πρωί, βγάζω και κρατώ εβδομαδιαίο μέσο όρο και μηνιαίο όρο τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια.
Στη μνήμη μου έχω τα 7,8 τελευταία χρόνια τις διακυμάνσεις βάρους.
Ο εμδομαδιαίο ςμέσος όρος σου λέει πάντα αλήθεια! Τι κάνεις; ανεβαίνεις; κατεβαίνεις;
Ο μηνιαίος είναι ένας μπούσουλας επίσης.
Δεν πιστεύω ποτέ να σταματ'ήσω να το κάνω.
Τα 70 κιλά που είμαι είναι ΟΚ.
Σκοπός μου είναι αν δω ότι έχει νόημα να πέσω 2,3 κιλά μέχρι τον Απρίλη, όρεξη πολύ δεν έχω δε!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Πρωϊ 115.0 κι όλως παραδόξως για δεύτερη μέρα και το βράδυ το ίδιο.


παράδοξο ε, συνήθως εισαι περισσότερο το βράδυ? Εγω λιγότερο, τί σου λέει αυτό? Κουφό έτσι?

Ξυπνάω πρισμένη, το αποδίδω στο οτι απλά δεν κοιμάμαι (το παιδί βγάζει δόντια και πάλι καλά που συνήθως το έχει ο άντρας μου γιατί δεν αντέχω).

Απόψε ήμουν 106.7 (ντυμένη ελαφρά χωρίς παπούτσια) και το πρωί 106.8. Θα μου πείς σιγά το λιγότερο, ε είναι αν το καλοσκεφτείς πόσα είχα φάει πρίν και πόσο είχα πιει.
Και 1 κιλό μαρούλι να είχα φάει που δεν έχει τόσες θερμίδες, έχει βάρος! όπως και το νερό που ήπια.

----------


## sweetOctober

Γιώργο σου έχει καταληξει σε μανία κάπως το ζύγισμα? Εννοώ η καταγραφή και ο μέσος όρος. Δεν υποννοώ ότι το δικό μου δεν είναι μανία βέβαια, 3 φορές ζύγισμα τη μέρα (εν καιρώ δίαιτας, γιατί αλλιώς...την θάβω! )

----------


## helena73

ζυγιζομουν καθε μερα,,τωρα με τις γιορτες που δεν εκανε την διτροφη για καμμι 10αρια μερες ουτε που την κοιταω,,,,, :Cool: μαλον λεω να ζυγιζομαι καθε βδομαδα αλλα δεν μπορω,,,,την βλεπω μπροστα μου..
οκτομπερ θα περασουν τα δοντακια του μωρου σου θ κοιμηθεις δωσε κανα παυσιπονο κ ονειρα γλυκα,,,

----------


## sweetOctober

δίνουμε δίνουμε! Που και να μη δίναμε :wow: Ανέβα στη ζυγαριά, η τρομοκρατία της δε θα περάσει, θα τη νικήσουμε :starhit:

----------


## lineal

και γω ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα,αλλα συμφωνω οπως τα λεει τασος για το καθημερινο ζυγισμα  :Wink: 
θα ξεκινησω και γω ν γραφω -οσο μπορω- το καθημερινο μου ζυγισμα 

σημερα το πρωι 106.1 μειον 500γρ απο χθες 

γλυκε οκτωβρη και γω ειχα κανει διαβητη κυησης,και φοβαμαι και γω πολυ μη κανω ζαχαρο.πρεπει να τα χασουμε και για μας και για τα μικρα μας,ολα θα γινουν.
οσο για τα δοντακια του παιδιου,υπομονη τι να πω,εχω εναν μικρο 2μιση χρονων και τα περασα ::yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ τα περασες αλλα είναι μακρυνά, όταν είσαι μες το πρόβλημα είναι το θέμα. Κι γω την επόμενη μέρα τα ξεχνάω. Αλλά όσα φέρνει η κούραση δεν παλεύονται.

Να σου ζήσει και πάλι και από αυτό το θέμα!

Κυρίως θέλω να χάσω κιλά για να αρχίσω γυμναστική, να δυναμώσει η πλάτη και η μέση μου, γιατί με την αγυμνασιά δεν τη βγάζω με το παιδί πια. Είναι 10 κιλά και πανύψηλο, καταλαβαίνεις!
Οσο για το ζάχαρο, μετά τη γένα έφαγα όσα δεν είχα φάει. Ευτυχώς η γλυκοζυλιωμένη μου ήταν άψογη. Αλλα περνάν οι μήνες και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ενημερώσω το γιατρό για την κατάσταση μου. Το βασικό μου είχε πεί είναι να χάσω κιλά, τότε δε θα έχω κανένα κίνδυνο.
Αλλά...είμαι ριψοκίνδυνη γμτ μου  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Αναρωτιεμαι στα 2,5 έτη είναικαλύτερα τα πράγματα? Ονειρεύομαι την εποχή που θα ξυπνήσω και θα πιώ καφέ (δηλ. να έχω κοιμηθεί πρίν!) και θα μου φωνάξει ¨"μαμά!"

Μπράβο για την απώλεια σου, καλό βράδυ! Πάμε να τα χάσουμε ΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## helena73

τοτε θα ζυγιζομαι κ γω κ θα γραφω,,,αφου πρωτα παρω την ζυγαρια της μαμας μου,,η δικια μου ειναι η απλη κ χαλασμενη κ αγαπημενη αφου σου αφερει κανα 3κιλο,,,:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
ευτυχως με τα δοντια των μικρων δεν ειχα θεμα:wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

:Embarrassment:  τί λες τώρα, φέρτην εδώ που είμαι και πολλά κιλά να δείξει -3! :blush:
Τυχερή μανούλα! Εμένα πάλι είναι καλόβολος σε άλλα, ας μη παραπονιέμαι και χάσω κι αυτά για να τα εκτιμήσω!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά με λιγότερα κιλά! Σήμερα ντυμένη χωρίς αθλητικά 107.1 μόλις ξύπνησα! Κριμα πάλι φουσκωμένη.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλημέρα Γλύκα και λοιπές φίλες και φίλοι. Κτά καιρούς με πιάνει τρελή μανία με την ζυγαριά.
Την αγαπώ και την μισώ. Την μισώ αν δείξει 1 κιλό πάνω πχ για 7 μέρες στη σειρά.
Κατά τα άλλα δεν είναι παρά μια ωραία συνήθεια 1 φορά τη μέρα το πρωί και τέλος! 
Τι να πω μάλλον την έχω κάνει τον καλύτερό μου φίλο. Απλά τσακωνόμαστε που και που, τη σπάω, παίρνω άλλη. :P
Να προβλέψω επίσης πως δε πίνεις πολλά υγρά εσύ κι ο Τάσσος, γι αυτό κι οι ενδείξεις αυτές.
Εμένα με δείχνει 1 με κιλά πιο λίγο το πρωί.
Το νερό δεν το φοβάμαι πια, αλλά παλιά θυμάμαι πάνω στις απώλειες δεν έπινα καθόλου για να δειξει λιγότερο, μέχρι τις 3 το μεσημέρι δεν έπινα τίποτα, μέγα λάθος που το πλήρωσα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα Γιώργο (Δήμητρα με λένε παρεπιπτόντως :starhit: )
το νερό δεν το φοβάμαι για να μη δείξει παραπάνω, άλλωστε το νερό είναι απαραίτητο και δεν θα το έκοβα ποτέ. Ομως όταν δεν γυμνάζομαι, και όταν δεν ιδρώνω πολύ πχ τον χειμώνα, ξεχνάω να πιω.
Πίνω ανθρακούχο, πίνω καφέδες, και καμμιά κόκα light. Φοβερή πρόσληψη νερου΄έτσι? :wow:
Τί να κάνω δεν πάει κάτω. 
Νομίζω πως αν συνεχίσω διατροφή θα πίνω νερό. Ολα είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας και του να κάνεις τα πρέπει θέλω. Τώρα δεν είμαι και σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Η ψυχολογία μου είναι μια έτσι μια αλλιώς.
Οπότε δεν πιέζομαι και με το νερό. Οκ δεν είμαι και για πολλές αλλαγές μαζί.
Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα, μόλις γέννησα, και για μήνες μετά, έπεσα με τα μούτρα σε όλαααααααααααααααα τα ανθυγιεινά φαγητά και γλυκά, αλλά καιστο τσιγάρο.
Ενιωθα τεράστια στέρηση, το παιδί είχε βγεί απομέσα μου κι γω ένιωσα "ελευθερη" να τρώω ότι θέλω.
Φυσικά ήρθε και η στιγμή που κατάλαβα πως αυτό δεν βγάζει πουθενά και μόνο το βάρος μου ανεβάζει. Φοβήθηκα που πλησίασα τα 110. Φοβήθηκα κι όταν άφησα τον άντρα μου να μας βγάλει φωτογραφία με το μωρό την παραμονή της Πρωτοχρονιάς. Είχα παχύνει πολύ, ήταν γεγονός. Και τώρα παχυά είμαι, δεν άλλαξε κάτι με 2 κιλά. Αλλαξε όμως η στάση μου απέναντι σε αυτό.
(συγνώμη για το κατεβατό αλλά τα είπα και ξέσπασα και ηρέμησα, κι ας βγήκα εκτός θέματος, σε ευχαριστώ  :Frown:  )

----------


## giorgosdelta

Χάρηκα Δήμητρα (κλαψ, λυγμ, ποιά θα λέψ τώρα Γλύκα)!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπέρα, αν και μόνο καλή δεν μου βγήκε μέχρι τώρα.
Ελπίζω για εσάς πιο καλή.

Τάσο τί εννοείς? Το σαβ/κο ζυγίζεσαι και χαίρεσαι περισσότερο με την ένδειξη? Απορώ πως το βρίσκεις κακό αυτό  :Big Grin: 

Γιώργο μια που έχετε τα ονόματα σας είπα να σας συστηθώ κι γω που δεν είναι εμφανές στο νικ μου. Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς να με αποκαλείς όπως επιθυμείς (έξυπνο το γλύκα δε λέω :blush: )

107.1 και τώρα (και το πρωί).

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> αχ τα περασες αλλα είναι μακρυνά, όταν είσαι μες το πρόβλημα είναι το θέμα. Κι γω την επόμενη μέρα τα ξεχνάω. Αλλά όσα φέρνει η κούραση δεν παλεύονται.
> 
> Να σου ζήσει και πάλι και από αυτό το θέμα!
> 
> Κυρίως θέλω να χάσω κιλά για να αρχίσω γυμναστική, να δυναμώσει η πλάτη και η μέση μου, γιατί με την αγυμνασιά δεν τη βγάζω με το παιδί πια. Είναι 10 κιλά και πανύψηλο, καταλαβαίνεις!
> Οσο για το ζάχαρο, μετά τη γένα έφαγα όσα δεν είχα φάει. Ευτυχώς η γλυκοζυλιωμένη μου ήταν άψογη. Αλλα περνάν οι μήνες και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ενημερώσω το γιατρό για την κατάσταση μου. Το βασικό μου είχε πεί είναι να χάσω κιλά, τότε δε θα έχω κανένα κίνδυνο.
> Αλλά...είμαι ριψοκίνδυνη γμτ μου  
> 
> ...


ναι ναι μακρινα αν και ακομα εχει κατα καιρους διαφορα αλλα εκτος απο πονους.
στα δυομιση λοιπον που ξεκινησε να πηγαινει σχολειο,εχουμε αλλα,ολο αρρωσταινει και ολο το χειμωνα αρρωσταινα και εγω.οσο για τον υπνο ειναι στο παιδι.
εμενα κοιμαται σερι το βραδυ αλλα ξυπναει το πρωι,5,6,7,8 και ερχεται στο κρεβατι μας και ξανακοιμαται ή αν ειναι 8 ξυπναει...
να μας ζησουν και ολα να πανε καλα

σημερα ημουν στα ιδια κιλα 106,1 και φοβαμαι αυριο θα ειμαι παραπανω γιατι σημερα το παρακανα στο κυριακατικο τραπεζι...
ιδωμεν

----------


## helena73

σας ειπα οτι εχ αναλογικη ζυγαρια ε??κ οτι σου κρυβει καποια κιλακια ε???λοιπον πηρα την ψηφιακη της μαμασ μου :Wink:  :Wink: 
λοιπον τα κιλα μου ειναι 72και μισο,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,και το αλλο μισο το παιρνω σημερα απο τα νευρακια μου:lol::lol::lol:
αυριο με τα σχολεια μπαινω κ γω σε προγραμμα,,,πανε οι διακοπες:cool rsvd:

----------


## sweetOctober

Πωπω πακέτο βρε Ελενα με τη ζυγαριά, 
κρίμα. Θα είχα φρικάρει. Μη το βάζεις κάτω βέβαια, δεν πάχυνες, ήσουν τόσο αλλά δεν το ήξερες. 
Ολες σε πρόγραμμα λοιπόν!

lineal 
επειδή κάνεις καιρό δίαιτα μπορεί να σε βοήθησε και να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαρια (αν σου είχε κολλήσει).
Μια έξυπνη μέθοδος είναι κάποιες φορές να το παρακάνουμε ώστε να ξεκολλάμε. 
Το συνήθιζα αυτό, πχ να εναλλάσεις τις θερμίδες, μια περισσότερες μια λιγότερες αλλά πάντα να υπάρχει θερμιδικό έλλειμα για να χάνεις. Σήμερα με κόβω το μόνο έλειμμα να είναι στο στομάχι μου που ξέχασα να φάω από το πρωί και είναι άδειο :thumbdown:
κι εμένα ήταν πολύ καλόβολος στον ύπνο μέχρι να αρχίσει η οδοντοιστορία μας  :Big Grin:  Τώρα δεν ξέρουμε από που θα μας βρεί :crazy: 

Χθες το βράδυ μετά από ένα ξύπνημα του μπέμπη δεν έκλεινε το μάτι μου, ούτε το δικό του (ευτυχώς τουλάχιστο ο άντρας μου ξανακοιμήθηκε).
Με έπιασαν στις 5 το πρωί τα υπαρξιακά μου. Είχα στεναχώρια με αυτά που έφαγα (μελομακάρονα και κουραμπιέ) και με τα κιλά που κουβαλάω.
Μμπήκα εδώ να σας γράψω να μη φάω. 
Ευτυχώς με απορρόφησε ένα θέμα που διάβαζα, του Τάσου όταν πρωτομπήκε, και ξεχάστηκα. 

Πολυλόγησα, σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα, δεν πρόλαβα και είμαι ντυμένη σαν κρεμμύδι (καλσόν χοντρό και φόρεμα και αποκάτω κλασσικά τα αθλητικά μες το σπίτι  :Big Grin:  )

Φιλάκια

----------


## sweetOctober

αχχχχ μετα το πρωινο (αργα πολυ), χωρις τουαλετα, ζυγιστηκα και εδειξε 106.5 ντυμενη σαν κρεμμυδι
τρελαθηκα απο τη χαρα μου
ξαναανέβηκα και έδειξε 106.8, τσαντίστηκα και άρχισανα ανεβοκατεβαινω:dork:. Είχα ενδειξεις μεχρι και 107.1
Τελικα δεν ξερω ποσο ζυγιζα σημερα! Α στο καλο μωρε
Το εχετε παθει ποτε αυτο??

----------


## helena73

αχ τα 3 τα πηρα στις γιορτες....:yes::yes::yes::yes:ας προσεχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Πω λες να είναι κι εμένα από το άγχος μου που είμαι ελαφρώς ελαφρύτερη κάθε βράδυ ενώ είμαι φαγωμένη? Τα πρωινά έχω πολύ άγχος, είτε δουλέυω είτε όχι, όλη η οργάνωση του παιδιού, σπιτιού κτλ το πρωί γίνεται. Μετά το μεσημέρι χαλαρώνω, ακόμα και στη δουλειά είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα μετά το μεσημέρι! 

:bigsmile: αφασία είσαι με τις ζυγαριές, έχω μόνο μια νέα ψηφιακή με λιπομέτρηση. Παλιά δεν είχα καν ζυγαριά. Τη λιπομέτρηση δε θα τη χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ, αλλά σίγουρα παίζει αυτό που λές, παίζει ρόλο η θέση που πατάω. Μάλιστα έχω διαπιστώσει ότι πατώντας το ένα πόδι πιο κάτω από το άλλο, κι όχι ακριβώς πάνω στους "σενσορες", με δείχνει ελαφρύτερη :saint: 
Φυσικα όλα τα ζυγίσματα έτσι προσπαθώ να τα κάνω :P
Ενταξει κλέβω λίγγγγγοοοοοοοοοοο:grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, τα καταγράφεις όσα τρώς και όσο ζυγίζεις και εδώ και σε σημειωματάριο? Βαριέμαι και τα δύο, προτιμώ εδώ γιατί σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή μου φαίνεται πιο εύχρηστο. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου? Επίσης συνήθως χαλαρώνω στον υπολογιστή, ενώ να πιάσω να γράψω στο ημερολόγιο δεν το κάνω για χαλάρωση...

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> αχ τα 3 τα πηρα στις γιορτες....:yes::yes::yes::yes:ας προσεχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχχα πήρες τα 3 που λένε? Ελα κουράγιο, σε καταλαβαίνω, θα είχα φρικάρει!!! Στα έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα

----------


## helena73

αχ αστα...αυριο να δω,,,,
παω να μπω στο τσατ εχω καιρο να μπω ,αν θελετε μπειτε!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

α έχει και τσατ!!!!!!!!!!???????? αχαχχαχα καλά τα νιάτα μου μου θύμησες! Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά δε θα σε συντροφεύσω, μια άλλη φορά. Ηρθε ο άντρας μου να έχει το παιδί και πάω για μπάνιο. Καλό ξημέρωμα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ξαναζυγίστηκα 106.6 :smirk:

----------


## lineal

και σημερα το πρωι ζυγιστηκα και με δειξε 100 γρ παραπανω και χαρηκα γιατι μιλαμε χθες εφαγα τοσο πολυ πιτσα!
παντως μετα που γυρισα απο τη δουλεια το μεσημερι με εδειξε 105,7 δηλαδη 500 γρ μειον απο το πρωι,οποτε μη χασω το βαλα στο τικερ μου! χιχι

το αυριανο ζυγισμα ειναι καθοριστικο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## helena73

καλημερουδια παιδια τι κανετε,μολις ζυγιστηκα 73,2 αλλα οταν κατεβηκα απο την ζυγαρια εγραφε 0,8 με ενα βελακι προς τα πανω,,,,τι ειν τουτο????

----------


## batraxina

Καλημέρα!!! Ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη. Απο την Παρασκευή 4/ 1 που ξεκίνησα ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και εχω χάσει 2 ολοκληρα κιλάκια. Δηλαδη εχασα οσα πηρα στις γιορτες. 

Δεν θα ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα αλλά 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. 

Ξανά τωρα την Παρασκευή

Καλά πήγα 2 κιλά μειον σε 4 μερες, ετσι????

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράζεσαι την "θεωρία" σου μαζί μου, εύχομαι να πετύχουν και στην πράξη και θα σε αντιγράψω, αν μου επιτρέπεις! Σκέφτομαι ήδη να σε αντιγράψωμε καταγραφή των μετρήσεων της ζυγαριάς.

lineal μια χαρά απώλεια!
Helena τί είναι πάλι αυτό? Κολπατζίδικες ζυγαριές έχεις χαχαχαχα
Βατραχινα συγχαρητήρια τέλεια!!!! Φυσικά και τα πας τέλεια με τόσα κιλά!

Καλησπέρα κι απομένα, σήμερα χωρίς ρούχα αλλά φαγωμένη με πρωινό και δεκατιανό: 106.6 :smirk:

----------


## lineal

και σημερα οκ! ακομα 500 γρ κατω!105.2
καλα μιλαμε παρτι εκανα!αλλα τι τα θες ακομα σκεφτομαι οτι εκανα χαζομαρα που αφεθηκα,τωρα στανταρ θα μουν κατω απο τα 100...μωρ καλα να παθω...

----------


## sweetOctober

lineal πότε αφέθηκες παιδί μου, μακάρι να χάναμε όλοι 500 τη μέρα, μια χαρά πας!
Καλημέρα παιδιά! Μου έχει ανέβει η διάθεση τρελά! Εφαγα χθες 12 το βράδυ λόγω παιδιού κι όμως σήμερα είμαι 105.6 (γυμνή και μετά την τουαλέτα, ίσως για αυτό!)!!!!!!!!!!!
Ακολούθησα το διαιτολόγιο μου σχεδόν κατά γράμμα :kiss:

----------


## helena73

καλημερα,ειμαι αρρωστουλα,,,,,,,,,,,,μετα βιας που σηκωνομαι,,
72,7 σημερα..

----------


## sweetOctober

Περαστικά Ελενα :crazy: Κρίμα βρε συ στην αρχή της δίαιτας να σε πιάσει. Εμένα με αποσυντονίζει η αρρωστια, τη μια δεν τρώω την άλλη χτυπάω σουβλάκια :starhit:

----------


## helena73

αστα κ μενα,ευτυχως ειναι απο τις φορες που δεν εχω ορεξη για φαγητο αλλα θα φαω για να μην κανω υπερφαγικο μετα:lol::lol::lol:
μπηκαμε κ σε προγραμμα σημερα με τα σχολεια κ ολα τα εξωσχολικα κ πρεποει να σηκωθω

----------


## giorgosdelta

Για να μη παιδεύομαι, βάλε - βγάλε ρούχα στο ζύγισμα, έχω ζυγίσει και τα ρούχα - εσώρουχα, και ξέροντας απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά το βάρος τους, αφαιρώ αντίστοιχα και ξεμπερδεύω μια κι έξω!
Ειδικά τώρα με τους -10βαθμούς που πιάσαμε δε λέει να ξεντύνεσαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

Γιώργο έξυπνη η ιδέα σου αλλά δεν ισχύει στις γυναίκες! τα ρούχα μας κυμαίνονται σε διάφορα βάρη, τουλάχιστο τα δικά μου!
Σήμερα πχ φοράω (μες το σπίτι και μόνο) κοτλέ παντελόνι χοντρό (βαρύ) και φούτερ επίσης χοντρό, κάλτσες μέχρι το γόνατο :crazy: και αθλητικά κλασσικά.
Αλλες μέρες φοράω φορέματα (απείρως ελαφρύτερα) ή και κολάν με λεπτές μπλούζες (συνήθως ζεσταίνομαι μες το σπίτι λόγω θέρμανσης και παιδιού μικρού...). Καλά με τα τζιν η ζυγαριά απλά εξφενδονίζεται στα ύψη :crazy:
Ναι τα αθλητικά μου ξέρω πόσο ζυγίζουν αλλά τα ρούχα μου όχι κάθε φορά. Ετσι γδύνομαι και ξεμπερδευω :smug b: Το δαγκώνω και λίγο για αυτό δε ζυγίζομαι συχνά :P

----------


## giorgosdelta

Δήμητρα ζυγίζομαι πρωί συνήθως τα εσώρουχα είναι πάνω κάτω ίδια. ότι και να φορας. Και τα γυναικεία θέλω να πιστεύω!
Το σωστό ζύγισμα είναι το πρωί, εκεί ξέρεις τι παίζει όχι 10 ώρες μετά. Έχω έναν φίλο που πάει τρέχει το καλοκαίρι καιμετά ζυγίζεται. Μα στο τρέξιμο μπορείς να χάσεις και 3 λίτρα ιδρώτα άσε που κινδυνεύεις από αφυδάτωση έτσι.
1ον. Πρωινό ζύγισμαμετά την τουαλέττα κλπ.
2ον. Τσίτσιδοι εκτός κι αν ξέρουμε το βαρος των ρούχων. Δεν είναι ντροπή!
3ον. Δεν απογοητευόμαστε.
Το θέμα είναι μέσα από τη δίαιτα- σωστή διατροφή να αλλάξουμε τρόπο ζωής. όχι να χάσουμε 30 κιλά σε 1 χρόνο και μετά βουρ στα παλιά. Ανέβα -κατέβα έχει ψυχολογικές επιπτώσεις. ότι κάνετε να το κάνετε με προοπτική να μείνει ως συνήθεια. Μόνο έτσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσει τόπο ο κόπος που κάνετε σήμερα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλά τα λές, στα γυναικεία εσώρουχα πέφτεις λίγο έξω. Υπάρχουν τα ανύπαρκτα στρινγκ υπάρχουν και οι βράκες, ε δε μπορεί κάποια διαφορά βάρους θα έχουν :P :P

Φυσικά και απογοητεύεσαι όταν ζυγιστείς κι ενώ ψωμολυσσάς δεν έχεις χάσει. Αλλά δεν έχουμε κι άλλη επιλογή, ειδικά οι γυναίκες, που από κατακρατήσεις παίζει να έχουμε και 2-3 κιλά συν πλην.
Πωπω ώρες ώρες μου φαίνεται βουνό και μόνο το να αλλάξω δεκάδα  :Frown:  Ειμαι χάλια σήμερα, θα με πάρει αποκάτω το ξέρω. Δεν ξαναζυγίζομαι.

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> lineal πότε αφέθηκες παιδί μου, μακάρι να χάναμε όλοι 500 τη μέρα, μια χαρά πας!
> Καλημέρα παιδιά! Μου έχει ανέβει η διάθεση τρελά! Εφαγα χθες 12 το βράδυ λόγω παιδιού κι όμως σήμερα είμαι 105.6 (γυμνή και μετά την τουαλέτα, ίσως για αυτό!)!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ακολούθησα το διαιτολόγιο μου σχεδόν κατά γράμμα :kiss:


ειχα φτασει τα 102 και μετα ξαναπηρα ολα αυτα που βλεπεις στο τικερ και εφτασα ξανα τα 107.9 ,τωρα τα χανω λιγο πιο ευκολα ευτυχως!!!

εγω παντως ζυγιζομαι παντα με τη πιτζαμα και με το φανελακι καθε πρωι!

σημερα 105.1 αλλα δεν αλλαξα τα τικερακια,για 100 γρ.ας χασω περισσοτερα και βλεπουμε  :Wink:

----------


## helena73

καλημερα σας,τικανετε?72 σημερα.....

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα Bravo Helena σου έκανε καλό η αρρωστια τελικά ε, πως είσαι?
Lineal πρόσεχε γιατί τα πολλά πάνω κάτω στο μεταβολισμό καλό δεν κάνουν καθόλου, τα πας πολύ καλά θα τα ξαναχάσεις!
Σήμερα 105.9 πρωί γυμνή, παρά τα άπειρα που έφαγα χθες. Ερχεται και η περίοδος, μου κούνησε το μαντήλι  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ο άντρας μου προτείνει να μη ζυγίζομαι διαρκώς γιατί μου κάνει κακό. Του είπα ότι έχασα χθες κι έπεσα με τα μούτρα χθες και σήμερα, ειδικά σήμερα έφαγα το σύμπαν. Οπότε νέο ζύγισμα 17/1. Δε χάνω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω την ιδέα του. Είπε στην αρχή να μη ζυγιστώ για 1 βδομάδα και μετά για 2, 3 κτλ αλλά ακολουθώντας τη διατροφή μου, και θεωρεί πως έτσι θα φοβάμαι μη παχύνω και δε θα τη χαλάω.:starhit:

----------


## helena73

κ γω το σκεφτομαι αυτο,,,

----------


## helena73

καλημερα φιλαρακια μου,σημερα 71,5 ανυπομονω να χασω αυτο το 1 μιση ....

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο δεν το πολυέπιασα πως το λες, εννοείς απογειώνομαι=πάρω βάρος? Ο στόχος μου είναι η απώλεια βάρους και η υιοθέτηση ενός διατροφολογίου που θα ακολουθώ για πάντα.
Περί βουλιμίας δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσω τόπικ για να μάθω, άσε που στεναχωριέμαι όταν διαβάζω για χειρότερες περιπτώσεις. Ναι υπάρχονυ και βουλιμικοί χωρίς εμετούς και καθαρτικά. Φυσικά και έχω τύψεις μετά τα υπερφαγικά και ξαναξεσπάω στο φαγητό και ο φαύλος κύκλος καλά κρατεί.
Στόχος μου είναι να σπάσω αυτό τον κύκλο, να τρώω σωστά, να τρώω αυτά που πρέπει, κι αν μετά κατεβάσω το ψυγείο να μη συνεχίσω να το κάνω για μήνες αλλά να το κόψω εν τη γεννέση του. Οκ έκανα υπερφαγικό, τέλος τώρα. Οχι να αυτοτιμωρούμαι με εξανλτητική γυμναστική (Αύγουστο με 40 βαθμούς και δουλειά βραδυνή, με μωρό παιδί πήγαινα 2 ώρες στο γυμναστήριο καταμεσήμερο) ούτε να τιμωρούμαι με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. Στόχος μου είναι να έχω περισσότερες καλές μέρες παρά κακές. Και να μετριάσω την ένταση των υπερφαγικών μου, όντας χορτάτη, μέχρι να τα εξαλείψω (αν τα καταφέρω ποτέ).
Ναι κρατήθηκα και δε ζυγίστηκα και μάλλον έτσι θα κάνω. Αλλά και πάλι θα κάνω όπως νιώθω καλύτερα, δηλ. αν μου τη βαρέσει αύριο και ζυγιστώ δε θα με σταυρώσω.
Τα νούμερα δεν τα βλέπω σα νούμερα, η ζυγαριά ειναι η εικόνα μου, δεν έχω ολόσωμο καθρέφτη δυστηχώς. Θα με έβγαζα και φώτο. Και ντρέπομαι του άντρα μου να με βγάλει! (φυσικά γυμνή θέλω τη φώτο για να θυμάμαι πως ήμουν και να με βλέπω και να συνέρχομαι)

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελενα θα το χάσεις, αλλά να θυμάσαι είσαι λίγα κιλά και είναι λίπος καλή μου, θέλει υπομονή και διατροφή.:kiss:

----------


## helena73

αχ το ξερω,,μεχρι το πασχα θελω να ειμαι οκ,,ευχομαι δηλαδη:starhit:

----------


## giorgosdelta

Να ξαναθυμίσω 2 πραγματάκια για τους χαρούμενους φίλους/ες που χάνουν αυτή τη στιγμή και στην αρχή μιας δίαιτας 3, 5 κιλά, κοκ σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Χάνουν βασικά υγρά. 1 κιλό λίπους ισοδυναμεί με 7500 θερμίδες. Αυτό σημαίνει πως αν καθημερινά χάνω 2000 θερμίδες από τις δραστηριότητες μου, τότε αν μείνω νηστικός 30 μέρες θα χάσω 8 κιλά. Θα έχω πεθάνει κιόλας αλλά ας το παραβλέψουμε αυτό. Κι ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι αν μείνω νηστικός 1,2 μέρες ο μεταβολισμός θα πέσει, το σώμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει τις σωστές καύσεις και θα πέσει σε χειμερία νάρκη, προσπαθώντας να επιβιώσει.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Το καλύτερο απ' όλα είναι απώλειες της τάξης των 2 κιλών το μήνα. Μετά το 1ο 20ήμερο όπου χάνονται τα πολλά σε μια δίαιτα (σωστή διατροφή).

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα γειά σου ρε Γιώργο με τα ωραία σου, θα έχω πεθάνει λέει χαχαχαχαχχα:smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Το καλύτερο απ' όλα είναι απώλειες της τάξης των 2 κιλών το μήνα. Μετά το 1ο 20ήμερο όπου χάνονται τα πολλά σε μια δίαιτα (σωστή διατροφή).


10% του βάρους μας ανά βδομάδα είναι το φυσιολογικό (αυτό ίσχυε τουλάχιστο αρκετά παλιότερα που είχα επισκεφτεί διαιτολόγο για λιπομέτρηση κτλ)

----------


## giorgosdelta

Μπας κι επισκέφτηκες κανά βρυκόλακα βρε Δήμητρα;;;; (Λιώνω)

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ έρωτας με τους βρυκόλακες, μου πήραν τα μυαλά που είδα χθες για 3-4η φορά το twilight χαχαχχα
έχετε δεί άνθρωπο να βλέπει αντίστροφα τις ταινίες? είδα πρώτα το τελευταίο που βγήκε και μετά όλα τα άλλα :blush: Αλλά και πάλι έναν έρωτα τον έπαθα.
Α και φυσικά 1% εννούσα χαχχαχαχαχαχ δηλαδή ένα σώμα της τάξεως των 80 κιλών είναι αναμενόμενο, αν τηρήσει ένα εύστοχα δομημένο υποθερμιδικό διαιτολόγιο για 1 εβδομάδα, να έχει απώλεια 800 γραμμαρίων περίπου (αν δεν παρρεκλίνει από τα προβλεπόμενα). Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει για όλο το φάσμα των κιλών, στα 80 που είχα πάει στο διαιτολόγο τόσο ήταν (το πολύ).
Εκτός από την πρώτη βδομάδα που έφευγαν τα υγρά.

----------


## sweetOctober

ρε παιδιά νυστάζω, ελάτε να μου κρατήσετε το παιδί να κοιμηθώ και θα είμαι τύπος κι υπογραμμός στη διατροφή μου. Νυστάζω, έχω νεύρα και τρώω. Δηλαδή δεν παίζομαι! Αχ τα νεύρα μου. Τασο είσαι ελεύθερος? Γιώργο έχεις παιδάκια? (για παντρεμένο σε κόβω εσένα :P )

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Να ξαναθυμίσω 2 πραγματάκια για τους χαρούμενους φίλους/ες που χάνουν αυτή τη στιγμή και στην αρχή μιας δίαιτας 3, 5 κιλά, κοκ σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Χάνουν βασικά υγρά. 1 κιλό λίπους ισοδυναμεί με 7500 θερμίδες. Αυτό σημαίνει πως αν καθημερινά χάνω 2000 θερμίδες από τις δραστηριότητες μου, τότε αν μείνω νηστικός 30 μέρες θα χάσω 8 κιλά. Θα έχω πεθάνει κιόλας αλλά ας το παραβλέψουμε αυτό. Κι ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι αν μείνω νηστικός 1,2 μέρες ο μεταβολισμός θα πέσει, το σώμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει τις σωστές καύσεις και θα πέσει σε χειμερία νάρκη, προσπαθώντας να επιβιώσει.


ολοι ξερουν οτι ειναι υγρα φιλε μου αλλα μια χαρα τηνεχει καποιος σε λογικα πλαισιΑ:smirk:

----------


## giorgosdelta

Ελένη το ΄γραψα για να θυμάστε πως μετά έρχονται τα δύσκολα!
Δήμητρα εμένα ειναι στην εφηβεία τα πιτσιρίκια 1 κι 1! Αν κρατησω κανά μωρό τώρα δε θα θέλω να το αφήσω. Μέχρι να αρχίσει το κλάμα τουλάχιστον!

----------


## sweetOctober

104.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλημέρα!!!!

----------


## batraxina

93,9 γιουπι 2,5 κιλά σε 1 εβδομάδα δεν το λες και ασχημα !!!!!! Συνεχίζουμε να πιασουμε το 89,9 Να το δω το 8αρακι μπροστα και να τρελλαθω τελειως 

Καλημέρα

----------


## helena73

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ βατραχινα μου!!!!
τικανετε παιδια?
εγω συνεχιζω να ειμαιαρρωστη,,,τωρα ειναι αρρωστος και ογιος μου και ηρθε η ανιψια μου για σαβ-κο και αρρωστησε κ αυτη:flaming:
σημερα ζυγιστηκα 70,6 αντε ναδω και το 6,,,,

----------


## sweetOctober

Ο Τάσος που χάθηκε σήμερα? Είχε μπεί νωρίτερα? Αχμ
Ελενα είσαι πολύ κοντά, υπομονή κορίτσι μου και περαστικά καλή μου! Ο άντρας σου πως τα πηγαίνει με την άλλη δίαιτα?
Δεν ζυγίστηκα, χθες έφαγα ελέυθερα σε μπυραρία. ϊσως αύριο ή μεθαύριο. Ναι δεν κρατιέμαι πάλι να μη ζυγιστώ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## helena73

ουτε γω ζυγιστηκα,,εφαγα τα παντα,,αστα να πανε :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## sweetOctober

Πρήξιμο στα πόδια? Τί μου θύμισες, λίγες μέρες πρίν γεννήσω τούμπανο τα πόδια. Είχα λεύκωμα. Με συμβούλεψαν να τρώω ασπράδια. (το πετάω στο τραπέζι μη πάει κι έχεις το ίδιο)

----------


## batraxina

ουτε εγω ζυγιστικα σημερα γιατι το σαββατο και χτες το εκαψα το πελεκουδι. Οποτε αν ζυγιζομουν σημερα σιγουρα θα με εδειχνε +. Απο σημερα συνεχιζω την διατροφουλα μου οποτε ζυγισμα ξανα την Παρασκευή το πρωι

----------


## sweetOctober

Παιδί μου έτσι όπως το είπες, ότι σε αυτό οφείλεται η μικρή απώλεια, νόμιζα ότι έχεις κτακράτηση! Φυσικά και τουμπάνιαζα χαχαχαχαχ ποιός ο λόγος για βάρη αν δεν! Καλό τουμπάνιασμα κι ας δείχνει πάνω η ζυγαριά :wink1:
Οι πόντοι μετράνε!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Πως τα ταιριαξες αυτα με το παριζακι;!


στα υπερφαγικά τρώς ασυναίσθητα, ευτυχώς έχουν μετριαστεί κατά πολύ σε συχνότητα, και πάρα πολύ σε ποσότητα.

----------


## sweetOctober

μεγαλο υπερφαγικο αποψε. Η νινα μου εκανε χαλια την ψυχολογια :sniff:

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο εύχομαι να έχεις όνειρα γλυκά, και να μη ξύνεσαι γιατί διαρκώς σε σκέφτομαι, ότι αύριο θα με προσγειώσεις και θα συνεχίσω  :Frown:  έφτιαξα και τικεράκι διάγραμμα, αμ πως! Καιρός για ύπνο, σε λίγο ξυπναέι το παιδί...
Δε θα ζυγιστ'ω α'υριο και ξαναρχίζω. Αν κρατήσω 3 μέρες διατροφή χωρίς υπερφαγικό θα ζυγιστώ  :Smile:  Kalo?

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλημέρα φίλοι. 
Εγώ θα έλεγα να ζυγιστείς Δήμητρα.Στην αρχή μια δίαιτας και αν θυμάμαι με 2 μέρες καλό φαΐ είναι πολύ πιθανό να γύρισες στα αρχικά κιλά.
Με το καθημερινό ζύγισμα θα μάθεις να μετριάζεις τα τυχόν λάθη σου στο μέλλον.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, ζυγίστηκα, 105.2
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους! Σήμερα έχει ξανά υπέροχο καιρό & μάλλον θα κάνω μια αρχή για περπάτημα, παιδιού και δουλειάς επιτρέποντος.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα σας,

Αποφασισα και εγω να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα απο εδω και περα! Σημερα 81 κιλα, - 400 γραμμαρια απο χτες!!!

Καλη μας συνεχεια!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο princess είσαι πολύ κοντά στην άλλη δεκάδα, μπράβο!!!

----------


## giorgosdelta

Άδικα την φοβόσουνα τη ζυγαριά Δήμητρα. Πολύ καλά κι ελπιδοφόρα θα έλεγα.
Ότι ταιριάζει πάντα στον καθένα, εγώ πάντως ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα., βγάζω εβδομαδιαίο μέσο όρο όπως έχω ξαναπεί. 1,2 βδομάδες στη σειρά δε λεν ποτέ ψέμματα.

----------


## Ninap

Εγώ δεν κάνω καθημερινό ζύγισμα διότι ο γιατρός μου μου είπε πως το καλύτερο είναι μια φορα στις δυο εβδομάδες και αυτό για να μην αγχώνομαι επειδή μερικές φορες μπορεί να σε δείξει κάποια γραμμάρια παραπάνω χωρίς αυτό να είναι αληθινό η να επηρεάζεται από διαφορα πράγματα όπως κατακράτηση υγρών. 
εγώ βεβαια ζυγίζομε κάθε 4 μέρες περίπου  :Big Grin:  δεν αντέχω.

Πάντως να ζυγιστεστε πάντα πρωί και μετά που έχετε πάει τουαλέτα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν ξέρω Γιώργο μου θα δείξει αύριο, πάντως με αποσυντόνισε η μαζική κατνάλωση τροφής. Σήμερα το στομάχι μου είνι χάλια. Σε ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη  :Frown: 
Το κεικ βρώμης, το ξέχασες, περιμένω συνταγούλα :wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

Γιώργο τί εννοείς εβδομαδιίο μέσο όρο? Αθροισμα ημερήσιων δια 7? Και με αυτό τί ακιβώς θα καταλάβω? Εκανα το διάγραμμα πο υ έχει και ο φίλος Τάσος και βάζω εκεί τις μετρήσεις. Θα τις βάζω κάθε ημέρα στο εξής. Πάω να ηρεμήσω λίγο, κόντεψα να βάλω φωτιά στο σπίτι, ευτυχώ λειπει το παιδί. Μετά θα φάω κι επανέρχομαι.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Ζυγιζεται κάποια άλλη κοπελα/άλλος κύριος κάθε ημέρα?


πριν ανοίξετε νέα θέματα ρίχνετε μία ματιά μήπως ήδη υπάρχουνhttp://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2153

----------


## giorgosdelta

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Δυο λόγια για το βρωμοκέικ. Χρησιμοποίησα όσα υλικά είχα διαθέσιμα μπροστά μου. Το Αγάρ αγάρ κι η ρίζα κούζου είναι σταθεροποιητικά που χρησιμοποιούνται για φυτικά γλυκά, τα είχα πάρει παλιότερα και θα χαλάσουν αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσω, όπως και το ανθόνερο κι η ζάχαρη άχνη. Έχω μια μανία να μη πετάω τίποτα. Αντί γι αυτά μπορείτε να μη βάλετε τίποτα. Το ανθόνερο έδωσε λίγο άρωμα πάντως. Συνήθως κάνω οποιαδήποτε παραλλαγή ανάλογα με διάφορα φρούτα ιδιαίτερα αν κοντεύουν να χαλάσουν κάποια και με κάθε αλεύρι που μπορεί να έχω.
> 
> Υλικά σε γραμμάρια όπως πέσαν με τη μέθοδο του "ότι πέσει, έπεσε!":
> 
> Αγάρ Αγάρ / Κούζου Ρίζα	33
> Αιθέριο Έλαιο Πορτοκάλι 20σταγόνες 
> Ανθόνερο	66
> Αλεύρι Βρώμης Ολικής	435
> ...


Καλησπέρα φίλες/οι. Δήμητρα δε σε ξέχασα με το κέικ, τό έβαλα σε άλλη ενότητα που θεώρησα ότι ταιριάζει και πίστεψα ότι θα το διάβαζες. Καλά έκανες και το τόνισες πάντως ότι δεν το είδες. Ορίστε κι ο σύνδεσμος για τη διατροφή μου όπου θεωρώ λογικότερο να αναρτώ κάποιες από τις, πέρα βρέχει, συνταγές μου΅:
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid216754
Να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, απλά ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι φορτικός και σπαστικός ώρες-ώρες. Μερικές φορές είναι αναπόφευκτο, προσπαθώντας να πεις αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς σωστό να τσατίζεις τον άλλο. Όλα είναι στο παιχνίδι του διαδικτυακού αυτού χώρου.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Όσον αφορα΄τον εβδομαδιαίο μέσο όρο, βγαίνει προσθέτοντας καθημερινά την ένδειξη βάρους και διαιρώντας δια του 7. Νγάζεις τον μέσο όρο. Εϊναι ο καλύτερος δείκτης αυξομείωσης βάρους. Από μέρα σε μέρα μπορεί να έχεις απόκλιση πάνω από 1 κιλό στη ζυγαριά. Οπότε ότνα ζυγίζεσαι 1 φορά την εβδομάδα δε μπορείς να είσαι απολύτως σίγουρη για το που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μια καμπύλη εύκολα στο excel και να βλέπεις την εβδοαμδιάι και μηνιαία πορεία σου.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Σήμερα πρωϊ 113.4 και το βράδυ 114.1 .
> Σήμερα βράδυ δεν μπόρεσα να φάω όλο το φαγητό που θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να φάω. Ανεξήγητο στομάχιασμα. Μισή ώρα το είχα μπροστά μου αλλά τίποτα. Δεν τρώω και καμμιά μεγάλη ποσότητα οπότε δεν με παίρνει να τρώω και λιγότερο. Φαντάστηκα τι θα έκανα αν είχα μπροστά μου ένα αγαπημένο μου χοιρινό καλαμάκι. Ούτε αυτό θα έτρωγα. Πάντως άρρωστος δεν είμαι.


Είχες δίκαιο λοιπόν για την πτώση! Μπράβο σου!

Οσο για το ότι δεν έχει διάθεση να φας, συμβαίνει σε όλους. Μπορείς να το μοιραστείς μαζί μου? :spin:
Οντως δεν μας παίρνει να τρώμε λιγοτερο, αλλά ούτε και περισσότερο. Στρατιωτάκια θα γίνουμε :sniffle:

Μήπως έγινε κάτι άλλο που μονοπολεί τη σκέψη σου κι επηρέασε τη διατροφή σου?

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ καταλαβαίνω τί λες, όταν δεν ρωτάω, δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου φορτικός, αν και συμβαίνουν αυτά στα φόρα (φόρουμ) :yes:
Ευχαριστώ και για τη συνταγή, θα τη μελετήσω αργότερα.

Aggeloudaki δεν το είχα δεί συγνώμη.

----------


## sweetOctober

105.7, καλό ξημέρωμα, ώρα για ξαπλοθεραπεία.

----------


## helena73

71,8

----------


## sweetOctober

103.9!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είδα 3333333333333333333333333333333333 Καλημέρα σε όλους:bigsmile:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα,

Χτες ειχα βγει οποτε εφαγα κατι παραπανω αλλα σημερα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι ακριβως οσα χτες 81 δλδ!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο πρίνσες! Θα δεί ότι έχειςς χάσει κι άλλο αλλά λόγω υγρών από χθες δεν το έδειξε!

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μπράβο πρίνσες! Θα δεί ότι έχειςς χάσει κι άλλο αλλά λόγω υγρών από χθες δεν το έδειξε!


Mπραβο και σε σενα για το 3 :thumbup: εισαι μια ανασα πριν τον διψηφιο!! 
Χαρηκα πολυ που ειμαι στα ιδια παντως!! Ειμαι μια ανασα πριν το 7 και δεν θα χαιρομουν αν εβλεπα κατι παραπανω απο 81 :wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

Και να το έβλεπες υγρά θα ήταν, δεν παχαίνεις με μια φορά που το έριξες έξω, άντε να κατεβαίνουμε πάμε να αλλάξουμε δεκάδες πάμεεεεεεεεε:love::love:

----------


## helena73

μπραβο δημητρουλα
σημερα 71,4

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Και να το έβλεπες υγρά θα ήταν, δεν παχαίνεις με μια φορά που το έριξες έξω, άντε να κατεβαίνουμε πάμε να αλλάξουμε δεκάδες πάμεεεεεεεεε:love::love:


Ναι ναι παμε γερα με τσαμπουκα :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μπραβο δημητρουλα
> σημερα 71,4


σευχαριστώ! έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ότι θα πας στη δεκάδα με πρώτο ψηφίο το 6????? Πας πολύ καλά, μη σε παίρνει αποκάτω :thumbup:

----------


## helena73

ανυπομονω δημητρουλα,,,,ευχομαιστις αρχες της αλλης βδομαδας να το δω στην ζυγαρια μου:cul::cul:
κ συ να δεις το 9 μπροστα!!!!!ολοι μπορουμε,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ εγώ θα αργήσω γλυκιά μου, έχω να νικήσει τη βουλιμία μου πρώτα. Αν δω και 9 καθόλου δε με χαλά βέβαια!!!:love:
Ο άντρας σου πως τα πάει?

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο μου ένα χρόνο θα κάνω διατροφή. Ελπίζω ότι θα μου γίνει τρόπος ζωής από ένα σημείο και μετά.
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δώ την πορεία των κιλών μου μέσα από όλες τι φάσεις της ζωής μου, μέσα σε ένα χρόνο, όπου η δικιά μου ζωή έχει δραστικές μεταβολές, κοινωνικά, εργασιακά, διατροφικά, ακόμα και οικονομικά.
Λες να χωρίσω το διάστημα στα 2?

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο πιάσαμε μαζί το 3  :Smile:  Πάω να βάλω κι γω τικερ με το βάρος ζήλεψα:grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

http://www.e-radio.gr/blog/post.asp?uid=12788 έχω λιώσει με το βίντεο, κόντεψε να μου βγεί το πορτοκάλι από τη μύτη :bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν μου δειχνει τον πινακα σου, πω θα το κανω ετσι εννοω. Ναι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το κανω.
Εμενα δείχνει άδειος ο πινακας γιατί ακολουθεί το απόλυτο κενο :P αστειάκι!
Ναι με διαφορά δεκάδας, άρα είμαστε καπου στα ίδια αν σκεφτεί οτι εισαι αρσενικό με πιο πλούσιο μυικό σύστημα προφανώς, και πιθανότατα ψηλότερος. Εχω και αντρικο σωματοτυπο (πλάτες κι όχι πωπω) οποτε δε θα διαφερουμε και πολυ :P

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
104.5
κι επιτέλους τελειώνει η περίοδος, μάλλον.

----------


## sweetOctober

Κατάλαβα το έκανα Τάσο, όμως δε θυμάμαι τις ενδιάμεσες μετρήσεις, παρά μόνο αυτές που έβαλα. Πειράζει?
Θα προχωράει μόνο του το διάγραμμα? Τα έκανα καλά? :question:

τώρα θυμήθηκα τα μπλιαχ διαγράμματα σε χαρτί μιλιμετρέ, άπειρες ώρες τελίτσα τελίτσα κάθε διάγραμα...μέχρι να αποκτήσω υπολογιστή σαν φοιτήτρια :shocked2:
μπρρρρρρ

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

80,7 σημερα!! :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Καλη συνεχεια και καλες κατηφορες!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο!!! Προχώρα!!

----------


## baklavadaki

Μπράβο princess !!τέλεια τα πας!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Ευχαριστω

Απο καινουρια βδομαδα μπαινει και καινουριος στοχος απο τα 79 στα 69  :Smile:

----------


## helena73

καλησπερα παιδια,τι κανετε?
70,5 και γω θελω να βδομαδα να μπω στην αλλη δεκαδα...

----------


## sweetOctober

Αχ κιγω θελω την αλλη δεκαδα αλλα καποιες φορες μου φαινεται ονειρο μακρυνο, καποιες λες και θα γινει αυριο!

----------


## helena73

κοντα εισαι,θα δεις!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν ξερω με φοβαμαι, φευγει και ο αντρας μου για ενα χειρουργειο, εγω μονη με το παιδι. Θα δειξει, δεν υποσχομαι. υγεια να εχουμε και θα τα χασουμε τα ρημαδοκιλα, ή μαλλον ας τα χασουμε για να εχουμε για παντα υγεια!:starhit:
Αποψε παω στη φιλη μου, εχω παθει overload απο την κλεισουρα μαλλον και ολο τα κιλα σκεφτομαι και το τι θα φαω. Δεν ξανακλεινω βδομαδα μεσα, μου κανει κακο :duh:

----------


## helena73

τι χειρουργειο?αν επιτρεπεται,περαστικα!!!!
κοιτα, πολλες με το εκαναν παιδια κ εκατσαν σπιτι πηραν κιλα οπως κ γω,,αλλες βεβαια οχι τα νευρα μου :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  μια φιλη μου μολις 40ντησε μπηκε κ στο θεοστενο την της,,,,,οσο σκεφτομαστε τα κιλα και την διαιτα το χανουμε το παιχνιδι,,,,,ας μην το σκεφτομαι αλλο πια,,,,και κατι αλλο θα μπεις στην αλλη δεκαδα,θα πιουμε ιντερνετικο ποτο να το γλεντησουμε:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmil e:

----------


## sweetOctober

Α οταν σαραντησα ημουν κορμαρα, μετα εβαλα βαρος! Στην εγγυμοσυνη δεν ειχα βαλει πολυ και με το που γεννησα και θηλασα τα εχασα! δεν θηλασα ομω απευθειας, μονο αντλησεις, που με τσακισαν ψυχολογικα + σημαντικα προσωπικα θεματα πχ δουλεια, σχεση κτλ.

Τελικα εβαλα απειρα κιλα, αλλα δεν ασχολουμαι πια με το θεμα "εβαλα". Μεχει πιασει μανια με το θεμα "χανω". Οταν σκεφτομαι τι, ποτε και πσοα πηρα με παιρνει αποκατω. Θελω μια ζυγαρια να με δειχνει -10 κιλα, αμεσως θα νιωσω καλυτερα :bouncy::tumble:
Ο αντρας σου πως ειναι? Του μαγειρευεις? Εμενα τρωει ολο βλακειες απο οταν αρχισα διαιτα, λες και ειναι βαλτος!

----------


## pepper-girl

καλησπέρα παιδιά! θα γράφω κάθε μέρα εδω την πρόοδο μου, για να πέρνω υποστήριξη! καλή μας δύναμηηη και καλή αρχή για μένα γιατί το παραξήλωσα παραχαϊδεύοντας τον εαυτό μου...

----------


## helena73

μαγειρευω για μενα κ τον αντρα μου συνηθως ψηνω κατι κ μαγειρευω κ για τα παιδια που συνηθως ολο κ κατι ελεβουμε απο το φαγητο τους... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by pepper-girl_
> καλησπέρα παιδιά! θα γράφω κάθε μέρα εδω την πρόοδο μου, για να πέρνω υποστήριξη! καλή μας δύναμηηη και καλή αρχή για μένα γιατί το παραξήλωσα παραχαϊδεύοντας τον εαυτό μου...


Εδω ολοι μαζι προχωραμε προς τα κατω! Μπορούμε!
Καλη αρχη!
μπράβο σου που ξυπνησες νωρις! Επρεπε να φτασω 110 να ξυπνησω εγώ! Προσοχή λοιπόν, διατροφή και ζύγισμα!
Να σας αποκαλύψω ότι αύριο όχι δε θα ζυγιστώ γιατί σήμερα έχω φάει/πιει πολύ! Και η περίοδος ακόμα εκεί :sniff:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο βρε Τάσο είσαι δύναμη! Και η Ελενα που μαγειρεύει 2 φαγητά. Αχ ο άντρας μου συχνά τρώει στη μάνα του ή από τη μάνα μου πια :crazy: Τί να κάνω, όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια τρώει κι γω βαριέμαι, η δίαιτα θέλει καλοπέραση και από όλα.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Kαλημερααα,

Σημερα ζυγισμα και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 80,1. Το ηξερα οτι ή 80,1 θα δειξει ή 80 χαχαχαχαχα. Δεν πειραζει καθολου ομως, απο αυριο μπαινει καινουριος στοχος αν ολα πανε καλα :roll::roll:

----------


## pepper-girl

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pepper-girl_
> καλησπέρα παιδιά! θα γράφω κάθε μέρα εδω την πρόοδο μου, για να πέρνω υποστήριξη! καλή μας δύναμηηη και καλή αρχή για μένα γιατί το παραξήλωσα παραχαϊδεύοντας τον εαυτό μου...
> 
> 
> ...


αχχχ!!! πριν ένα χρόνο είχα είδη χάσει 31 κιλά και πήρα τα 16 σε ένα χρόνο

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, ΟΚ θα τα σκεφτω Τασο, ισως δοκιμασω κι γω. Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειμαι φαν ψωμοειδων κτλ Φυσικα οταν τα εχω τα τρωω! Και θέλω κι αλλα!

Princess είσαι μια ανάσα, είμαι σίγουρη θα δεις σύντομα το νούμερο που επιθυμείς!

Εγώ σήμερα 105 ολοστρόγυυλο! Ε με τόσα που έφαγα χθες. Σήμερα θα κανω θερμιδομέτρηση, είχα ανάγκη να αλλάξω λίγο μενού.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Πρωϊ 103.3 . Για τρεις μέρες δεν έχει ζύγισμα άλλο αφού θα λείψω και μετριέμαι μόνο από την ίδια ζυγαριά για να έχουν συνάφεια τα αποτελέσματα. Θα κάνω και...test drive να δω πως θα αντιδράσω με τα φαγητά και τις ποσότητες που θα μου σερβίρουν και στα οποία δεν θα έχω δυνατότητες επιλογής. Αν και θα με στοιχημάτιζα ότι δεν θα έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.


Θα πας τέλεια, είμαι σίγουρη! Οταν έγραφες ξυπνούσαμε και σε έχασα για...λίγο! Ειλικρινά αν τύχει και διαβάσεις μη σε φοβάσαι καθόλου, το ηθικό είναι το βασικό, να σκέφτεσαι ευχάριστα πράγματα και να νιώθεις σίγουρος για τον εαυτό σου. Καλά να περάσεις :starhit: :love:

----------


## sweetOctober

105.2

----------


## sweetOctober

104.1! Ευτυχώ γιατί 2 βράδυα τα έχω κάνει........................................ ..........σαλάτα! Επιτέλους ξεαδιαθέτησα :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

105.2 ντυμένη μεσημερι

----------


## sweetOctober

104.1-104.3

----------


## stellou1989_ed

"Να βαζετε καμμια κρεμουλα στο προσωπο μην κοψει" ... sorry αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ ... XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA μόνο που φαντάστηκα την χαζοχαρούμενη φωνή να το λέει αυτό πέθανα :starhit:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπράβο για την απώλεια πάντως :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχαχαχ Τασούληηηηηη κρεμούλα (σκέψου να σε κυνηγάει απο πίσω να σου τη βάλει, την κρεμούλα!!!)

Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια, πες μας και τι τρώς βρε Τάσο, έτσι να πάρουμε μια ιδέα.
Αχ πρέπει να σε προλάβω, είπαμε διαφορά δεκάδας! Αϋριο μάζεμα.
Πάντως έχουν περάσει 3 εβδομάδες που "προσέχω" και νομίζω είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Εφυγε η μανία να τρώω τα πάντα όλα, οι άμυνες μου ανέβηκαν, το ηθικό το ίδιο, το πρόσωπο ξεφούσκωσε, η μέση πονάει λιγότερο, άρχισα να τρώω σαλάτες και φρούτα, άρχισα να ζυγίζομαι, άρχισα να με κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη, κι έχω και όρεξη για σεξ!
Νομίζω πάω καλύτερα.
Καλό βράδυ :love:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα και καλη εβδομάδα! I hate Mondays grrrrrr κι όμως η ζυγαριά μου έκανε μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη, είμαι ακριβώς τα ίδια με χθες, αν και χθες μέχρι τα ξημερώματα όλο γλυκά τσιμπούσα.
Ο ύπνος λιγοστός, η κούραση μεγάλη. Μου λείπει ο αντρούλης μου να έχει το παιδί να κοιμηθώ :crazy:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας,

Το σαβατοκυριακο εφαγα λιγακι παραπανω αλλα επειδη δουλευα κιολας δεν πηρα γραμμαριο. Σημερα στα ιδια 80,1  :Smile: 

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Εχει δίκαιο, σε ευχαριστώ, είχα αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι να χάσω βάρος.
Συγχαρήτηρια τα πας εξαιρετικά, όπως και η Στελλού, μακάρι να σας μοιάσω, έστω και με άστατο ύπνο. Ναι μου κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά. Ασε όλες τις χημικές διεργασίες που λαμβάνουν χώρα το βράδυ και προάγουν το αδυνάτισμα. Για αυτό, όνειρα γλυκά να έχετε όλοι!

Σχετικά με την κρεμούλα, δε νομίζω ότι είχε κάποιο ποιντ η παρατήρηση.προτροπή της.
Σχετικά με το ότι έχεις αποσυνδέσει το φαγητό από το άγχος σου κτλ, απλά 1000000 μπράβο. Εχεις εξουδετερώση των κύριο εχθρό του βάρους σου. Η απώλεια κιλών είναι μονόδρομος.
Πρόσεχε μόνο μην επαναπαφτείς, να είσαι σε εγρήγορση.

PS το θέμα με τα πόδια σου νομίζω είναι η κινητήρια δύναμη σου, και κατά βάθος θα έπρεπε να χαίρεσαι που ήρθαν έτσι ταπράγματα. Είσαι αστέρι!
Μερικές φορές θα ήθελα κι γω να είχα ένα κίνητρο, όπως πχ είχα στην κύηση το παιδί λόγω διαβήτη, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ¨"να μου λείπει το βύσσινο θα τα χάσω μόνη μου".
Αλλά δεν παύω να μένω χωρί κίνητρο. Δηλαδή απόψε που δεν πεινάω, δεν μέτρησα θερμίδες συνολικές, δεν μου κάνει διαφορά που δε θα φάω. Αύριο θα μου κάνει αν κι εφόσον δω τη ζυγαριά να πέφτει ή νιωσω εγώ πιο ανάλαφρη και πιο κοντά στο σώμα που επιθυμω.

Καλό βράδυ, και όλα θα τα κάνουμε. 
Σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω βάρη μόλις γυρίσει ο άντρας μου, μίλησα σήμερα με το γυμναστή μου για πολύ λίγο και πορώθηκα, μου λείπει η γυμναστική πολύ, έτσι θα παρακινηθώ για αερόβια και στη δίαιτα. 
Αλλά από την άλλη αν δε χάσω βάρος να δω αν η καταπόνηση του σώματος μου είναι από αυτό, δε θέλω να αρχίσω χωρίς εξετάσεις (που μου τις ζητούσε κι εκείνος παλιά). Οχι τόσο για τη μέση, την είχα και πρίν αυτή και προσέχαμε. Τη δυναμώναμε και δεν πονούσε. Οσο για το χέρι το αριστερό, (και το δεξί το είχα από πρίν).
Αυτός ο πόνος όταν σηκώνω το παιδί με προβληματίζει, σα να καίει μέσα το νεύρο, αλλά αυτό το είχα και στο δεξί όταν διαγνώσθηκα με σύνδρομο καρπιαίου. Τελοσπαντων βραδυατικο σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. 

Δες ωραίο λινκ για γυμναστική, διαφορετικό!
http://www.skeftomai.gr/ygeia/forum/...hp?topic=643.0
Μάλλον θα περιμένω να χάσω λίγα κιλά, κι όσο προλάβω να γυμναστώ. Ομως μου είχε πει ότι αν σταματήσω για πάνω απο 4-5 μήνες ειναι σα να αρχίζω από τηναρχη. Το ειχε ξεκαθαρισει. Τελοσπαντων θα δω  :Frown:  Εϊναι και το παιδί και η δουλειά, έρχεται δύσκολο καλοκαίρι που δε θα έχω χρόνο καθόλου, και από κούραση δε το συζητώ, όσο μεγαλώνει αυξάνει!! Δε μπορώ ναπιεστώ, και σκέφτομαι να γυμναστώ λίγο και ό,τι προλάβω, ή καθόλου?

----------


## sweetOctober

Καληνύχτισσα ποσες φορές τώρα πάω, μια που κοιμήθηκε, θα το παίξω λεχώνα, οποτε κοιμαται θα κοιμαμαι χαχαχαχχαχα φιλιά

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, 103.8-104.0, δε μπορούσε να αποφασίσει η ζυγαριά, κρατάω το 103.9:bouncing:

----------


## helena73

δεν ζυγιζομαι,,μετα απο τις κραιπαλες του σαβ-κου την εσπασα την ζυγαρια.....εχω την αναλογικη εκεινη που με κανει -3κιλακια....

----------


## sweetOctober

103.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα τουαλέτα :blush

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 103.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα τουαλέτα :blush


Μπραβο!!! :yes:

Εγω ακομα 80,1!! Για να δουμε αυριο τι θα δειξει???

----------


## sweetOctober

Αν κρατάς διατροφή τότε μπορεί να χάσεις και 800 γρ. ξαφνικά και να πάθεις πλα΄κα!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, 103.8-104.0, δε μπορούσε να αποφασίσει η ζυγαριά, κρατάω το 103.9:bouncing:


μπράβο ! είδες που σου λεγα χθες ότι κατέβαινε να σε κυνηγάω ; χαχα μπράβο μπράβο! να δούμε και τα δικα μου τα χαιρια αύριο

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 103.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα τουαλέτα :blush


στελλουυυυυυυ εχασες τη συνεχεια!!! :starhit::starhit: κι γω εσενα σκεφτηκα και το κυνηγι μολις ζυγιστηκα!!! αλλα δεν ειχα χρονο να στο γραψω :thumbup::thumbup: παμε γερααααα

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_ Πλακα μας κανει ο τυπος; Παρε και συ μια γευση απο LEG EXTENSIONS και τι θα πει quad burn... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_QV-L_jZDI *** Tom Platz forever.


μπρρρρρρρρ φιουυυυ

ε όχι και μέτρια τα σκουώτ! 
http://www.skeftomai.gr/ygeia/forum/...hp?topic=651.0
εδώ το αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι ο βασιλιάς των ασκησεων, που είδες διαφορετικά να λέει δεν ξέρω, μια ματιά του έριξα. 
Νομίζω ο τύπος ήταν σε κάτι βιντεάκια για προπόνηση στο σπίτι, για αυτό μου τράβηξε την προσοχή. Φοβερός. Θα ψάξω μόλις έχω χρόνο στο άλλο πισι μην ειναι στα αγαπημένα μου. Με λίγα βίντεο με σωστή τεχνική, λίγα personal τραινινκγ και 2 βιβλία με τις βασικές ασκήσεις, όλα είναι :thumbup:
ΑΚόμα κλαίω τον πάγκο μου τις μπάρες και τα βαράκια μου, τώρα στο παιδικό δωματιο έχω... απλώστρες και παιδικά έπιπλα. Πως αλλάζει η ζωή ε. Και στο αμάξι δεν έχει ξεχασμένα εμφιαλωμένα νερά και πετσέτες αλλά μπιμπερό και πιπίλες...
Εχω και τέλεια νέα, απόψε μισή ώρα στριφογύριζε πάνω μου, τον συγκρατούσα με το 1 χέρι, μετά τον ντάντευα 45', και το χέρι μου ΑΘΙΚΤΟ, ναι το ήξερα ότι το πάχος επηρεάζει και τη στενότητα του καρπιαίου σωλήνα και την πίεση που εξασκείται στα νεύρα, αλλά δε περίμενα λίγα κιλά να κάνουν τόση διαφορά. Είμαι πανευτυχης και νιώθω δυνατή. Τί ωραία, ας το ευχαριστηθώ πρίν ξαναπέσω στα τάρταρα :spin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_ Γιαυτο ψαχνομαι συνεχως στο internet να βρω τι ακριβως κανω και πως δουλευει. Και πανω απο ολα να εξασφαλισω οτι χανω και τρωω με υγιη τροπο.


περιμένω τα φώτα σου λοιπόν σε ό,τι μπορεί να με αφορά γιατί μόνο χρόνο για ψάξιμο δεν έχω. Αλήθεια τί ακριβώς κάνεις? πάω να δω και τα υπόλοιπα λινκ που είχες βάλει στο low carb αν εννοείς εκείνα ότι "κάνεις"

by the way να κι ο "δικος μου αγαπημένος http://www.tomvenuto.com/

----------


## marimari

Πολυ καλυτερα και εγω σημερα.Ειναι νωρις ακομη αλλα δεν ξερω ...αυτη την φορα κατι βλεπω να γινεται.Αν δεν τα καταφερω και αυτην παω για χειρουργειο ...δεν το γλυτώνω...

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Πολυ καλυτερα και εγω σημερα.Ειναι νωρις ακομη αλλα δεν ξερω ...αυτη την φορα κατι βλεπω να γινεται.Αν δεν τα καταφερω και αυτην παω για χειρουργειο ...δεν το γλυτώνω...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM7TX6Y6f9s

----------


## ^princess_85^

Kαλημερααα,

79,5 σημερα. Ηρθε η ωρα για νεο στοχο!!!

:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## pepper-girl

σήμερα 90,3 συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά, απο σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω και γυμναστική αερόβια για αρχή

----------


## marimari

Nai τοχω ξαναδει το βιντεακι και ειναι σαν απο παραμυθι!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

marimari είναι αληθινό και μπορείς κι συ, και γω, και όλες μας! Το χειρουργείο είναι για περιπτώσεις που κινδυνεύει η συνολική υγεία του ανθρωπου από το βάρος του άμεσα. Πόσα κιλά είσαι? Κάνεις κάποια προσπάθεια?
Princess συγχαρητηριααααααααα μπράβο κοριτσάρα μου, μπράβο!
Pepper καλή αρχή! Μπράβο σου! Αντε να παρακινηθώ κι γω.

Σήμερα 103.6-103.9, δεν αποφάσιζε η ζυγαριά.
Χθες κατά τις 4-5 έφαγα, ίσως για αυτό. Φιλιά!

----------


## marimari

Ειμαι στα 119 και κανω προσπαθεια.Γυμναστική, περιορισμένο καλο φαγητό...καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση...αυτά!!!!
Έχω όμως πολλούς πειρασμούς λογω δουλειάς και εκει τα χαλάω.

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Princess συγχαρητηριααααααααα μπράβο κοριτσάρα μου, μπράβο


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :spin:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Kαλησπέρα! μπράβο princess αυτά είναι ! Όταν βάζεις καινούριο στόχο είναι το καλύτερο συναίσθημα (και ειδικά άμα πρόκειται για αλλαγή δεκάδας! κι εγώ σήμερα ζυγίστηκα (το επίσημο ζυγισμα της βδομάδας , περα απο κεινο που είχα κάνει την Παρασκευή αν θυμάμαι καλά) και είμαι άλλο 1 κιλό κάτω  :Big Grin:  106.5 (σα ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός ακούγεται χαχαχα) . Επόμενο ζύγισμα τώρα την άλλη Πέμπτη . Έκρυψα τη ζυγαριά κάτω απ το κρεβάτι να μη την βλέπω και αυτή τη φορά θα το τηρήσω .

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο http://nutritiondata.self.com/tools/calories-burned link από τον φίλο Γιώργο για τις απαιτούμενες θερμίδες για να λειτουργείς σωστά. Λάβε υπόψιν πως 1200 είναι οι ελάχιστες, επίσης να ξέρεις πως όσο λιγότερο τρώς τόσο προσαρμόζεται το σώμα, και όσο αδυνατίζεις δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις θερμίδες, άρα θα πρέπει να αυξήσεις την φυσική δραστηριότητα.
Νομίζω θα πρέπεινα φας λίγες μέρες ελεύθερα, να παρατηρήσεις αν μένει σταθερό το βάρος σου πόσες θερμίδες πήρες, και από εκεί να αφαιρέσεις θερμίδες ανάλογα πόσο θέλεις να χάνεις. Αυτό είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο. Αν το βαριέσαι, αρκετά αξιόπιστος έιναι και ο τύπος στο λινκ που σου έδωσα, πίσω από τα περισσότερα από αυτά κρύβεται η εξίσωση Harris benedict, αν θες να κάνεις εκεί αντιαταστάσεις απευθείας.
για αρχή υπολόγισε τις θερμίδες στο λινκ του Γιώργου, να δούμε που βρίσκεσαι (δεν ξέρω το ύψος σου και τη δραστηριότητα σου αλλιώς θα το έκανα για σένα) και βλέπουμε. Γνώμη μου είναι πως η αδυναμία του σώματος προειδοποιεί το πνεύμα να καταστρώσει άλλο σχέδιο δράσης.
Επίσης μη τα ρίχνεις όλα σε κατακρατήσεις. Ο οργανισμός πολλές φορές κοιμάται μετά από παρατεταμένη λήψη χαμηλών θερμίδων. Πόσο καιρό είσαι σε δίαιτα? Φιλια

----------


## marimari

118,5...στην κορυφη ειμαι ακομη.Παντως με την γυμναστικη πειναω.Εχετε δικιο.Και αν εχω κανει γυνμαστικη στη ζωη μου απο μικρο παιδι!!!!!
Τι να πω...!!!!!
Υπομονη...
Θα ραψω περισσοτερο το στομα.
Καλημεραααααααααααααα...τα λεμε μετα γιατι σημερα εχω πολλες δουλειες και την κοπαναω!!!!!!!!
Φιλια και αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.
Marimari

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα 104.0, ήμουν σχετικά υποθερμιδική χθες αν και πάλι έφαγα το βράδυ γλυκό, μεγάλη αυπνία, είμαι πρησμένη πολύ. Επίσης δεν έχω επισκεφτεί ακόμη την τουαλέτα κι εύχομαι να πέσει η ένδειξη.:crazy:

----------


## marimari

Πόσο είναι το μικρο σου sweetOctober και ξενυχτάς τόσο πολύ;;;

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας,

Σημερα δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω, νεοτερα τη Δευτερα που θα εχω ρεπο! Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Πόσο είναι το μικρο σου sweetOctober και ξενυχτάς τόσο πολύ;;;


9 μηνών, ξενυχτάω επειδή λείπει ο άντρας μου, αλλιώς...................................... ................................χαχαχαχχα :starhit:
Κορίτσια δε ξαναζυγίστηκα, αύριο πάλι και μετά την τουαλέτα γιατί είναι δύσκολη μέρα για μένα και όλο τρώω. Δεν μπορώ να με καταπιέσω, τόσο καιρό παχυα ήμουν, ίσως μείνω για μια μέρα ακόμη :starhit:

Πρινσες συγχαρητήρια για τη δεκάδα, ξανά και ξανά! Καλή δουλειά και διάβασμα!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> Καπου εγραψες οτι διαβασες τις πρωτες μου αναρτησεις. Εκει γραφω οτι η διατροφη μου βασιζεται στη θεωρηση οτι τρωω ποσοτητες και θερμιδες ενος ανθρωπου στα κιλα που *θελω* να ζυγιζω. Απο τη στιγμη που ειμαι υγιης θα οδηγηθω σε αυτα τα κιλα εστω και...ασυμπτωματικα σε χρονικη περιοδο. Δεν εχω αυταπατες οτι θα οδηγηθω στα επιθυμητα μου κιλα με γραμμικη απωλεια (αν και πολυ θα το ηθελα).
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:


αχα! Οχι δε το ειχα διαβάσει, έχω διαβάσει μόνο το πρώτο μήνυμα σου, ένα βράδυ που ήμουν τελείω χάλια. Οπότε δεν είμαι και σίγουρη τί κράτησα, ίσως το έγραφες.
Τώρα κατάλαβα, το bold τα λέει όλα!
makia  :Smile:  :kiss

PS Οχι ούτε γω θα άλλαζα κάτι με βάση όσα λες. Ασε πονάω κι γω σήμερα, έχω εξασκήσει τόσο καλά την πλάτη που πιάστηκε από χθες βράδυ...! To kako είναι πως δεν έχω την χαρά...του γυμναστηρίου και είναι από το μωρό :starhit:

----------


## ton76

Να σου ζησει ο μπεμπης!! Και βεβαια μη καταπιεζεσαι. αρκετη πιεση εχουμε ετσι κ αλλιως!!! ( στα λεω αλλα εγω δε τ ακολουθω ). δυστυχως πιεζομαι πολυ κ εχει αντικτυπο στη διατροφη μου!!

----------


## marimari

Αααα μωρε...ειναι μικρουλι ακομηηηηηηη...
Αχχχχουυυυυτοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!! !!!
Ελα μην τρελαίνεσαι.Παρτο χαλαρά.Θα πετυχει, αλλα χαλαρα.

----------


## ton76

αυτο που λεει ο Τασος το χω ξανακουσει απο μια αμερικανα fitness expert . πρεπει να τρως για να αδυνατισεις οπως θα τρωγες αν ησουν ηδη σε αυτα τα κιλσ . εχει καποια λογικη!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

να΄στε καλά βρε κορίτσια για τη συμπαράσταση αλλά παρήγγειλα ντελίβερι, τώρα αν νικήσω τον εαυτό μου και αφήσω και για αύριο θα είμαι πανευτυχής.,,,,,,,,
Ναι έχει λογική αυτό που λέει ο τάσος όντως! Αλλά είναι και πολύ δύσκολο να τρέφεσαι με τόσο λιγότερες θερμίδες. Δε νομίζω ότι κάνει για περιπτώσεις συναισθηματικού φαγητού. Οι άντρες είναι κάπω αλλιώς. Κι ο δικό μου τρώει συναισθηματικά κάποιες φορές αλλά μετράς τους κοιλιακούς του, δηλ, δεν είναι πάγια συνήθεια του. Κάνει κακή διατροφή με βλακείες τύπου γαριδάκια σοκολάτες αλλά τρώει λίγο. Εγω τρώω όλη μέρα ΚΑΙ τις βλακείες που τρώει εκείνος και παχαίνω :bigsmile:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> αυτο που λεει ο Τασος το χω ξανακουσει απο μια αμερικανα fitness expert . πρεπει να τρως για να αδυνατισεις οπως θα τρωγες αν ησουν ηδη σε αυτα τα κιλσ . εχει καποια λογικη!!!


ναι κι να σκέφτεσαι λένε σαν αδύνατος :thumbup::thumbup:
ΑΠόψε σκέφτομαι σαν τον Λούκουλο χαχαχαχχα Τον ξέρετε? Πέθανε από το πολύ φαί.........................

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα σας! Σήμερα δεν έχει ζύγισμα, ούτε αύριο μάλλον, αν δεν πάω τουαλέτα! Από το άγχος μου δεν...2 μέρες! Επίσης χθες έφαγα 1 πίτσα και 1 μακαρονάδα εξτρά από τις 2000 θερμίδες που είχα ήδη φάει. Σήμερα 800 θερμίδες μήπως και ισοφαρίσω. Φιλάκια!

----------


## marimari

Μηπως ειναι τιμωρια αυτο;Και μηπως τρελαίνεις τον οργανισμο σου;;;
Ενας διαιτολόγος Αγιος άνθρωπος και απίθανος επιστήμονας μου έλεγε οτι μετα απο κρεπαλη γυρνάμε στα ιδια και οχι στην αποτοξίνωση.
Μηπως κοριτσακι γλυκο να ετρωγες απλως φυσιολογικα σημερα;;;

Εγώ παλι ειμαι 117,5 που δειχνει να ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός μου σε κατι φυσιολογικό ...ειδομεν

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μηπως ειναι τιμωρια αυτο;Και μηπως τρελαίνεις τον οργανισμο σου;;;
> Ενας διαιτολόγος Αγιος άνθρωπος και απίθανος επιστήμονας μου έλεγε οτι μετα απο κρεπαλη γυρνάμε στα ιδια και οχι στην αποτοξίνωση.
> Μηπως κοριτσακι γλυκο να ετρωγες απλως φυσιολογικα σημερα;;;
> 
> Εγώ παλι ειμαι 117,5 που δειχνει να ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός μου σε κατι φυσιολογικό ...ειδομεν


μου πηρε 1 χρονο να το καταλαβω αυτο: μετα απο κραιπαλη πρεπει να συνεχισεις απο κει που εμεινες κ οχι να κανεις "νηστεια" αλλωστε το λεει κ η βιβλος ( το γνωστο βιβλιο με τη μπανανα)!!!!

----------


## helena73

συμφωνω κ γω με αυτο που λενε τα παιδια σχετικα με την διατροφη μετα απο κραιπαλη,,
να σας ρωτησω κατι,,,,ποσα κιλα ειναι ας πουμε φυσιολογικα να χανουμε καθε βδομαδα?λενε οτι κανονικα ειναι 2 κιλα τον μηνα αλλα θεωρω οτι 1 κιλο τηνβδομαδα με κανονικη διατροφη ειναι εφικτο

----------


## ton76

Helena παιζουν πολλα ρολο σ'αυτο δεν υπαρχει κατ΄εμε κατι συγκεκριμενο , π.χ ποσο ετων εισαι, ποσα κιλα , ποσο "παρθενος" ειναι ο οργανισμος στις διαιτες, αν υπαρχουν ασθενειες κλπ... καταλαβαινεις. Ομως ναι οι περισσοτεροι διατροφολογοι τοσο συστηνουν μισο με ενα κιλο την εβδομαδα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια έχετε δίκαιο. Εχει δίκιο η ton για τα κιλά.
Τελικά καμμιά νηστεία δεν έκανα βρε κορίτσια, είναι και σήμερα χάλια τα πράγματα, πάλι στο φαί ξέσπασα. Μέχρι τις 5 αυτά. Μετά δεν ξέρω τί θα απογίνω. Θα επανέλθω μόλις ξαναμπω σε διατροφή.

----------


## sweetOctober

έχεις δίκιο, όσο για τον άντρα (μου) έχει χοληστερίνη. Και πέρα βρέχει. Πας πολύ καλά Τάσο, μη λυγίσεις, θα έχεις απώλεια, πρέπει να συνέλθω να αρχίσω κι γω πάλι.
Οσο για το συναισθηματικό φαγητό, πολλές φορές τρώμε μαζί, το καταλαβαίνω ότι είστε κι σεις έτσι και σωστά το αιτιολόγησες. Οσο για το ότι το ξέρω και μόνη μου πως με 800 θερμιδες στρωνω το επομενο υπερφαγικο, την ωρα που θες να φας τα παντα ολα, η διαθεση σου είναι χαλια, δε μπορεις να σκεφτεις. Αυτό το έγραψα λιγο πριν γινω χαλια....................ενιωθα οτι μπορω να το υποστηριξω γιατι ειχα σουπερ διαθεση.
Με κάλυψες με όσα είπες. Πάντως δεν παύω να θέλω να γίνω άντρας. Δεν είναι μόνο τα γονίδια Τάσο μου για το σώμα του, είναι που δεν κάθεται δευτερόλεπτο. Οταν έκατσε, μια φορά στη ζωή του για να διαβάσει, πήγε 120 κιλά. Δεν τον γνώριζα στις φώτο. Μονο πλάτη είχε τραβηγμένες. Ντρεπόταν!

----------


## sweetOctober

Βαρέξτε με αλλά σκέφτομαι να πάω να ζυγιστώ. Ισως λίγο αργότερα. Θελω να συνελθω.

----------


## marimari

Δεν ειναι μονο αυτο στο υπερφαγικο.Μετα πρεπει να γυρίσεις στο κανονικό φαγητό γιατι οπως δεν θα παρει ο οργανισμος σου οταν φας πολύ ετσι δεν θα χασει κιολας αμα φας λιγο...Ειναι εξυπνος...Τι νόμιζες.Ο Αγιος Ιωαννη Χρυσου οπως τον λεω μου ελεγε οτι ο οργανισμός αν παρει λιγοτερες θερμίδες απαυτες που χρειάζεται για να κανει τα καθημερινά του θα φρεναρει την καύση του λιπους κατα 15% τουλάχιστον γιατι παίρνει την είδηση οτι λιμοκτονεί και αρα πρέπει να προστατευτεί.

Οκτωβριανη μου μήπως περνάς επιλόχειο και δεν τουχεις δώσει σημασία;Πολύ κατω σε βλεπω...Μαλλον πολύ κατω πανω σε βλεπω!!!!
Μιλα και με εναν ψυχολογο.Θα σου κανει καλο!!!!!

Τασσο τα πας τελεια
Τα κιλα σε μεσον ορο που μπορουμε να χασουμε σε μια εβδομαδα ειναι απο 1 εως 2 κιλα max.Συνολο 4-6 τον μηνα...Δεν ειναι ομως ρομποτ ο οργανισμος.Αυτο παιζει απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο.

----------


## sweetOctober

Η επιλοχειος με φερμαρε, κι γω αυτο νομιζα οτι ειναι αλλα ειναι η δυσκολη περιοδος σε δουλεια, γαμο...η ψυχολογος& φιλη μου, μου συνεστησε να αποδεχτω το γεγονος οτι τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα και να συνεχισω. Αλλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη αλλο να συνεχιζω, κουραστικα. Αύριο θα παω γυμναστηριο με βοηθαει πολυ στη διαθεση και θα αρχισω να βγαινω καθημερινα ή εστω καθε 2 μέρες, αν δε δουλευω...............

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα και τις αδειες χρησης της κυκλοθυμικης διαθεσης τα εχουμε εμεις οι Καρκινοι. Απαγορευεται η κυκλοθυμικη διαθεση απο τα αλλα ζωδια


πριτς και στο Ζυγό επιτρεπεται κύριε Καρκίνε.
Με εχει τσακισει σημερα, απο την απολυτη χαρα με γειωσε στα ταρταρα, του ειπα τα παραταω, δεν αντεχω αλλο. Ειλικρινα τα παραταω ολα. Κι ας με κατηγορουν οτι δεν προσπαθω, εγω δεν μπορω αλλο. Ζυγος, τελειομανια και να γινουν ολα σωστα τελος. Ας τα κανω λαθος βρε αδελφε, σκασιλα μου.

----------


## sweetOctober

Πάω να ζυγιστώ, να δω ότι δεν πάχυνα με μια μέρα που έφαγα, να συνεχίσω :yes: Τάσο έβαλα προτεραιότητες, και δεν είναι αυτες που περίμενες :kiss:
Θα ζυγιστώ φαγωμένη μέχρι τα μπούνια (μέχρι πρίν λίγο έτρωγα) χωρίς τουαλέτα, και βράδυ. Αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα είναι τόσο τραγικό όσο χάλια νιώθω :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ορίστε είμαι 104.9, και συνεχίζω!
Ενδιάμεσα άδειασα και την υπόλοιπη βαλιτσα του αντρα μου, του ειχα ζητησει να μου παρει ενα νεο θερμιδομετρητη γιατι τον παλιο τον εχω λιωσει με τα χρονια.
Μου πήρε, λάθος βέβαια αλλά τον συγχωρώ χαχαχα, ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται κυκλικη δίαιτα και το έχει γράψει η lalacook που έχει γράψει και τον κοκκινο θερμιδομετρητη που χρησιμοποιω.
Εχει ετοιμα πανευκολα διαιτολογια μεσα. Θα με εβγαζε απο μεγαλο μπελα αυτο να μη μετρω θερμιδες να χαλαρωσω.
Εχει ομως πολυ λιγο φαγητο, τη μια λεει ειναι 600-900 θερμιδες και την αλλη 1200. Για συντηρηση 1800.
Μαλιστα τα εναλασσει για να μη κολλαει ο μεταβολισμος και υποσχεται απωλεια 3 κιλων την εβδομαδα. 
Εχει και προσθηκα καποιων εξτρα για αντρες και σκεφτομαι οτι θα μπορουσα να τη κανω σαν αντρας. Αλλα πραγματικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποσες θερμιδες θα παιρνω τοτε και δε θελω να πεσω πολυ κατω απο 1200.
Σκεφτομαι μηπως κανω τα διαιτολογια των 1800 θερμιδων που εχει για συντηρηση και να αφαιρω κατιτις. 
Ειναι μικρο το βιβλιαρακι και κοντευω να το τελειωσω, ειναι αναλαφρο και τα λεει απλοικα αλλα οχι πολυ κατατοπιστικα. Αυτο το 600-900 δεν το επιασα. Αν το εχει καποιος ας με διαφωτισει παρακαλω κι εμενα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Γλυκε Οκτωβρη δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα με το διαιτολογιο των 1800 θεμιδων μονο συντηρηση θα κανεις δεν προκειται να χασεις ...Αν δεν πεσεις στις 1000 θερμιδες ημερησιως δεν χανεις κιλα δυστυχως ειναι μια πραγματικοτητα αυτο .............Αυτο που εχει 600 -900 ειναι μενου με 600 και 900 θερμιδες αντιστοιχα υποψιαζομαι .............. κοιταξε τα φαγητα και θα βγαλεις συμεπρασμα ..

----------


## Ninap

Gogo διαφωνώ...με 1500 θερμίδες μπορεί να χάσει κιλά γιατί έχει πολλά κιλά να χάσει..έστω με 1200.."υποθερμιδικες" δίαιτες δεν δίνει κανένας πλέον γιαβρί μου..το θέμα είναι ποσο υπομονή υπάρχει να χάσει τόσα πολλά κιλά

----------


## sweetOctober

Ναι το 1800 το εχει για συντηρηση, για τα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εννοει και ο σκοπος ειναι να μη καθομαι να τα "τσεκαρω¨". Εχεις το βιβλίο?

Οσο για μενα (τον δικο μου οργανισμο) με 1400 διαιτολογιο - 1600 (χωρις ατασθαλιες, όταν έκανα εφτανα και 2000 θερμιδες, δεν εννοω υπερφαγικο βεβαια αλλα πχ κανενα γλυκο) εχω χασει με διαιτολογο πολλα κιλα. Δεν πήγαινα και πολυ, μονο για λιπομετρηση, μονη μετρουσα θερμιδες ή εκανα αυτα που μου ελεγε (που τα βαριομουν να σου πω τη μαυση μου αληθεια να τρωω μια βδομαδα τα ιδια!).
Καπου στα 80 κιλά είχε γίνει αυστηρός και έκλεινε προς τις 1400 θερμιδες οταν δεν γυμναζομουν! Κερβερος :duh:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Δεν εχεις κρατησεις τα διαιτολογια απο το διαιτολογο που πηγαινες να τα ξανακανεις sweetOctober ? ετσι δεν θα ταλαιπωρησε με ασχετες διαιτες ............ μολις χασεις τα πρωτα κιλα θα παρεις τα πανω sweetOctober !!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Nina p βλέπω ότι γράφεις αλλά όπως σου έχω εξηγήσει είσαι ignored από μένα γιατί δεν βοηθάς την προσπάθεια μου εξαρχής και με καλωσόρισες λέγοντας μου πως δε θα χάσω τα κιλά μου. Aυτό για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως από άλλους που ίσως νομίζουν ότι σε διαβάζω και δεν απαντώ. Δε σε διαβάζω καθόλου... Alma αν το έχεις πες μου πλιζ τί νομίζεις, σε φιλώ, καιρός για νανάκια

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Δεν εχεις κρατησεις τα διαιτολογια απο το διαιτολογο που πηγαινες να τα ξανακανεις sweetOctober ? ετσι δεν θα ταλαιπωρησε με ασχετες διαιτες ............ μολις χασεις τα πρωτα κιλα θα παρεις τα πανω sweetOctober !!!!


Εχω χασει αρκετα κιλα, αρχισα 1 του έτους, για την ακριβεια 2, και ειμαι ηδη -αρκετα κιλα! Δεν ξερω ακριβως να σου πω ποσα γιατι χθες και σημερα εχω φαει τα απειρα.
Δες το τικερακι αποκατω μου! :starhit:
Οχι δεν τα ειχα κρατησει, καπου τα ειχα βαλει αλλα δεν τα βρισκω, δεν τα πεταξα αλλα αντε να τα βρεις μετα απο τοσα χρονια. Ενω κατι χαζοδιαιτες απο περιοδικα πρωτες πρωτες τις βρηκα στα φυλαγμενα χαρτια χαχαχαχ τις πεταξα βεβαια. Ο θερμιδομετρητης εχει πλακα να τον δεις, καποια φυλλα εχουν και σαλτσες πανω! Θεε μου !!!
Σε ευχαριστω για την στηριξη, θα πρεπει να βγω ο μορφεας με επισκεφτηκε :starhit: Καλό ξημέρωμα σε φιλώ

----------


## Alma libre_ed

οχι το συγκεγκριμενο δεν το εχω ..............εχω το κοκκινο και εγω ............Καλο βραδυ ονειρα γλυκα

----------


## Ninap

[quote]_Originally posted by sweetOctober_
Nina p βλέπω ότι γράφεις αλλά όπως σου έχω εξηγήσει είσαι ignored από μένα γιατί δεν βοηθάς την προσπάθεια μου εξαρχής και με καλωσόρισες λέγοντας μου πως δε θα χάσω τα κιλά μου. Aυτό για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως από άλλους που ίσως νομίζουν ότι σε διαβάζω και δεν απαντώ. Δε σε διαβάζω καθόλου... [quote]




δεν είσαι μονη σου σε αυτό το φόρουμ και έτσι δεν απαντώ μονο για σένα. απαντώ για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν..

σε καλωσόρισε δε λέγοντας σου καλή επιτυχία και σου είπα πως ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα ποια δίαιτα είναι καλή για σένα..επίσης σου έδωσα μια ωραιότατη δίαιτα και η απάντηση σου ήταν πως επιμένω να κανεις την δίαιτα που σου έδωσα και πως σου "επιτιθομε"...

να θυμηθώ μονο πως μου είπες ότι σε ζηλεύω επειδή εσύ θα χασίς τα κιλά σου μονη σου ενώ εγώ έκανα επέμβαση...και σου απάντησα φυσικά πως θα χάρο πολύ αν τα χασίς αλλα πρώτα να τα χασίς και μετά να τα πούμε...tespa περσινά ξινά σταφύλια

----------


## sweetOctober

https://www.papasotiriou.gr/product....=227028&deid=0

αυτό είναι το βιβλίο που μου πήρε από λάθος!

----------


## sweetOctober

https://www.papasotiriou.gr/product....=235129&deid=0 αυτό ήθελα να ξαναπάρω γιατί έλιωσε το παλιό πια :crazy:

----------


## sweetOctober

http://www.skeftomai.gr/ygeia/forum/...hp?topic=412.0

Περίληψη: Πείραμα σε ποντίκια που προσπαθούσαν να τα παχύνουν με λιπαρή διατροφή junk food έδειξε ότι αν προστεθεί και βιταμίνη C στη δίαιτά τους παχαίνουν πολύ λιγότερο!
Φοβερό! Από αύριο ξανά πορτοκάλια στη διατροφή!

----------


## sweetOctober

http://www.skeftomai.gr/ygeia/forum/...hp?topic=367.0

κι εδώ για τον ύπνο που τόσο μου λείπει! Απόψε κοιμάται παιδί και άντρας κι γω ύπνο δεν έχω. Ελπίζω να κοιμάστε γλυκά οι υπόλοιποι/ες! :starhit:

"Το μυστικό του να είναι κανείς λεπτός, τουλάχιστον εν μέρει, βρίσκεται στον ύπνο, σύμφωνα με μια νέα επιστημονική μελέτη που παρουσιάστηκε στη διεθνή συνδιάσκεψη για την παχυσαρκία που πραγματοποιείται στο Άμστερνταμ από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για τη Μελέτη της Παχυσαρκίας.

Σύμφωνα την έρευνα του Ευρωπαϊκού Κέντρου για την Επιστήμη της Γεύσης, στη Ντιζόν της Γαλλίας, όπως μετέδωσε το Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο, μετά από ένα κακό ύπνο οι άνθρωποι κατά μέσο όρο, την επόμενη μέρα τρώνε 550 θερμίδες ή 22% περισσότερες από το κανονικό, ποσότητα που αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε ένα μεγάλο χάμπουργκερ.":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup :

----------


## sweetOctober

Επίκαιρο άρθρο:

"Να ζυγιστεί κανείς ή να μην ζυγιστεί; Πώς πρέπει να χειριστείς τη ζυγαριά...!

Ξυπνάς τη Δευτέρα το πρωί και ανεβαίνεις στη ζυγαριά. Ο δείκτης δείχνει τα 60kg και είσαι ευχαριστημένη. Με τον αέρα της νικήτριας πατάς και πάλι επάνω στο "μισητό" μηχάνημα και την επόμενη μέρα. Φρίκη! Τώρα γράφει 62kg. Το πήρες απόφαση δεν πρόκειται να ζυγιστείς ποτέ ξανά! Πώς όμως θα ξέρεις αν η δίαιτα αποδίδει;

Η Κλινική διαιτολόγος διατροφολόγος Βιργινία Παπαεμμανουήλ φτιάχνει τα υπέρ και τα κατά της ζυγαριάς και καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα. Να ζυγιστεί κανείς ή να μην ζυγιστεί; Αυτή είναι η "τραγική" απορία!

ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕΙΣ...

- Είναι δείκτης υγείας! Τόσο το υπερβολικό βάρος, όσο και το ιδιαίτερα χαμηλό σχετίζονται με πολλές διαταραχές και με σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας.

- Προλαβαίνει τα χειρότερα! Όταν γνωρίζεις το ακριβές βάρος σου και εφόσον αυτό είναι εκτός φυσιολογικών ορίων (είτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω) μπορείς έγκαιρα να αλλάξεις τις συνήθειες στη διατροφή σου και έτσι να επανέλθεις στα φυσιολογικά σου κιλά.

- Τι σε παχαίνει και τι σε αδυνατίζει; Με το ζύγισμα βλέπεις άμεσα το αποτέλεσμα που έχει κάθε τροποποίηση των διατροφικών συνηθειών σου αλλά και το πώς επιδρά η διαφοροποίηση της φυσικής δραστηριότητας στο βάρος σου.

- Η απώλεια βάρους … σε ενθουσιάζει! Όπως και να έχει, η διάθεσή σου φτιάχνει κάθε φορά που βλέπεις τη ζυγαριά να πέφτει! Δίνει ώθηση να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθεια όταν ακολουθείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής.

- Η πρόσληψη βάρους… σε προειδοποιεί! Χτυπάει το «καμπανάκι» και σε αποτρέπει από περαιτέρω αύξηση βάρους.

- Η ζυγαριά μας υπενθυμίζει το στόχο. Όσο κι αν αγωνιάς κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνεις σε αυτή, βλέπεις πόσο πλησιάζεις ή αντίστοιχα απομακρίνεσαι από το στόχο σου.

ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕΙΣ...

- Το καθημερινό ζύγισμα στη δίαιτα είναι παραπλανητικό! Μια δίαιτα βασισμένη στο καθημερινό ζύγισμα και στα αποτελέσματά του, ενδέχεται να είναι εντελώς παραπλανητική. Η κατάσταση υδάτωσης αλλάζει από ώρα σε ώρα καθημερινά με αποτέλεσμα ταχύτατες και απρόβλεπτες αυξομειώσεις βάρους οι οποίες πολλές φορές οδηγούν σε λάθος συμπέρασμα!

- Αν πετάξεις τη ζυγαριά, κινδυνεύεις από "ύπουλα" κιλά! Το καθόλου ζύγισμα δεν ωφελεί τη διαδικασία ελέγχου βάρους. Τα περιττά κιλά συσσωρεύονται συνήθως ύπουλα και «αθόρυβα» και μπορεί να βρεθείς με αρκετά κιλά παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό χωρίς να το αντιληφθείς.

- Όταν η ζυγαριά γίνεται εμμονή! Ανεβαίνεις το πρωί... επιστρέφεις και πάλι το απόγευμα από τη δουλειά και ξαναζυγίζεσαι. Περνάς από το μπάνιο το βραδάκι πριν κοιμηθείς και ρίχνεις μια "κλεφτή" ματιά στο βάρος σου. Όταν ζυγιζόμαστε καθημερινά υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί εμμονή με το βάρος και σε κάθε διαφοροποίηση του να γεμίζουμε με άγχος!

- Απογοήτευση... Το πήρες απόφαση. Ακολουθείς ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής με ευλάβεια. Παρά την προσπάθεια όμως δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα στη ζυγαριά, απογοητεύεσαι και είναι πιθανό να εγκαταλείψεις πρόωρα την προσπάθεια.

- Δεν αρκεί η ζυγαριά για να δεις αν είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Οι μεταβολές βάρους εξαρτώνται επίσης από πολλούς παράγοντες. Η κατανάλωση αλατιού, το προεμμηνορυσιακό σύνδρομο στις γυναίκες, η κατανάλωση μεγάλης ποσότητας φαγητού σε ένα γεύμα, η κακή ενυδάτωση μεταβάλουν φαινομενικά τα κιλά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως πηρ

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ
Μπερδεύτηκες; Το συμπέρασμα της Κλινικής διαιτολόγου διατροφολόγου Βριγινίας Παπαεμμανουήλ δεν θα σου πει να πετάξεις τη ζυγαριά, αλλά ούτε και να ζυγίζεσαι με μανία κάθε μέρα. Ισορροπία!
"Το υπερβολικό ζύγισμα βλάπτει τόσο, όσο βλάπτει και το καθόλου ζύγισμα!" εξηγεί η διαιτολόγος. Σε γενικές γραμμές κράτησε τα παρακάτω:

- Σταμάτησε να ζυγίζεσαι σε διαφορετικές ζυγαριές… του φαρμακοποιού, του σπιτιού, του φίλου, του διαιτολόγου και όλων των συγγενών!

- Αρκέσου σε μία εβδομαδιαία μέτρηση στην ίδια ζυγαριά κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες

- Ιδανικά θα ήταν καλό να ζυγίζεσαι συνέχεια χωρίς ρούχα, νηστική, συγκεκριμένη μέρα και πρωινή ώρα. Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρη για το πραγματικό σου βάρος.

- Κατάγραψε τις μεταβολές στο βάρος σου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα γνωρίζεις πάντα αν πήρες ή έχασες κιλά."

Από εδώ http://virginiapapaemmanouil.blogspo...1_archive.html :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Αϋριο πρωί νηστική νέο ζύγισμα και καταγραφή και θα ζυγίζομαι 1 φορά τη μέρα, να μπαίνει και στο τικερ. Τώρα το βραδυνό ζύγισμα δεν το έβαλα! Ας λείπει καιμια ημέρα δε πειράζει. 
Tasso εύχομαι αύριο να έχουν φύγει και τα υγρά σου που σε ταλαιπωρούν, :saint2:

----------


## marimari

Καλημέρα.Θεωρώ οτι είμαστε εδω οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο αλλα για να στηρίζουμε και να υπο-στηριζουμε εαυτούς και αλλήλους.
Εχουμε τον ιδιο στοχο ολοι μας απλώς σε κάποιους αλλαζει η διαδρομη.Αυτο ειναι ολο.Και αυτη που τελικά έκαναν επέμβαση αλλα και οι υπολοιποι που το παλεύουν μονοι τους τον ιδιο στοχο εχουν.Να χασουν κιλα.
Ηρεμια και προχωραμε...ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

marimari μιλησες πολυ σωστα κλαη επιτυχια σε ολους μας ..........

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα mari mou, έτσι έτσι! πως είστε σήμερα? 104.0 kisses!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα mari mou, έτσι έτσι! πως είστε σήμερα? 104.0 kisses!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο αν είναι να μετράς θερμίδες θα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα καλό θερμιδομετρητή, δηλαδή αυτόν http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.g...=102993&deid=0.
Δεν ξέρω αν στο θέμα τί έφαγα σήμερα, στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, έχει δώσει κάποιος φίλος πρόγραμμα Ελληνικό ή αγγλικό να τις υπολογίζει αυτόματα, νομίζω ναι. Προσωπικά γνωρίζω το fitday. Αλλά δε με βόλεψε. Προτιμώ να μετράω κάθε φορά με το βιβλιαράκι.
Στο fitday πχ περνάς κάθε φορά αυτά που τρώς, θερμίδες υδατανθρακες κτλ και τα βαστάει στη μνήμη, δε κάθεσια κάθε φορά να τα υπολογίζεις. 
Εγώ δεν μετρώ όσα εσύ, μόνο θερμίδες, οπότε με βολεύει ο θερμιδομετρητης, ασε που σιγα σιγά τα μαθαινεις και απεξω αν τα τρως διαρκώς τα ίδια πάνω κάτω.

Το όριο των διαιτολόγων έστω, είναι 1200 θερμίδες. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να τις φτάσεις, έστω με μια κουταλιά ταχίνι! Μακάρι να είχα πρόβλημα να φτάσω τις θερμίδες που πρέπει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Με το excel τί κάνετε δηλαδή? Θυμάμαι στο εξελ έφτιαχνα πίνακες, εσείς πως το χρησιμοποιείτε δηλαδή? Που βοηθάει? Αν σώσω να χρησιμοποιώ τευτέρι θα είναι το ιδανικό για μένα, γυρίζεις μια σελίδα κι έχεις έτοιμες τις περισσότερες θερμίδες. Δεν τρώμε και κάθε βδομάδα πολύ διαφορετικά φαγητα πια. Με μια απλη μεθοδο των τριων καθαρισες. Με πολλες δηλ. όχι με μια :starhit:
μακια! xxxxxx

----------


## sweetOctober

Nai είναι φοβερό, και το πιο τελειο οτι τα αποθηκευει και δε καθεσαι καθε φορα να ανοιγεις το θερμιδομετρητη να βλεπεις ποσο εχουν τα 100 γρ. απο κατι, και να κανεις απλη μεθοδο τριων...
Ομως ρε γμτ δεν το εχω βολευτει σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη, αλλα πρεπει. Ειμαι της παλιας σχολης  :Frown: 
Ξερεις ποσο χρονο χανω με τοβιβλιαρακι καθε μερα?

Καλημέρα σε όλους, σήμερα 103.0! Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, με μια μονο ημερα αρκετα χαμηλων θερμιδων. Και χωρις τουαλετα!:spin:

----------


## sweetOctober

α Τασο εχω και θερμιδομετρητη αλλα και μετρητη υδατανθρακων λιπους κτλ (δεν ειμαι σιγουρη που το εχω αλλα το εχω), το ειχα παρει απο καταστημα τυπου x-treme stores με ελευθερα βαρη. (πετάω ιδέες)

----------


## sweetOctober

Taso βρηκες που βαζεις την ασκηση? Η ολο κι ολο ειναι ο τυπος ζωης σου καθημερινα? Λογικα θα εχει κατι παραπανω. Τί τυπο ζωης έβαλες? mostly sitted with some movement νομίζω είναι καλά για μενα, οταν ομως θα παω γυμναστηριο τι θα βαλω? Το sedentary μου εβγαλε πολυ λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο αυτες που ξερω οτι καιω.

----------


## sweetOctober

Μήπως πρέπει να τα βαζω στο activity οταν θα γυμναζομαι και θα αφαιρουνται εξτρα?

----------


## sweetOctober

Το βρήκα το βρήκα, έχει φοβερή πλάκα, έβαλα hugs and kisses ακόμα κι αυτό καιει θερμίδες χαχαχαχαχ και βάζει μόνο του τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο να είναι seated ή light movement. ΑΝ και σκεφτομαι στο προφιλ μου να βαλω τελικα seated all day. Ετσι μου βγαζει τις θερμιδες μου σωστα και χρησιμοποιει και ιδια εξισωση, την Harris benedict που σου έλεγα :bouncy: Πάω να περάσω κανένα τρόφιμο, αν περνάω 1-3 κάθε μέρα, σε ένα μήνα θα έχωωω όλα τα τρόφιμα τα βασικά έτοιμα στο πισι μου.

PS εκεί που λέει FOOD μπορείς να εισαγείς όλα τα φαγητά σου , πχ εγώ τώρα βάζω όσα έφαγα σημερα. Βεβαια τα εχει ηδη μεσα με θερμιδες υδατανθρακες κτλ αλλα προτιμω να βαλω τα δικα μου me greeklish ωστε να τα βγαζει στην αναζητηση. Απο την αλλη μπορει μελλοντικα να θελω να μετραω υδατανθρακες και σκεφτομαι γιατι να μην εχω αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, θα δω. Παιζει και να το παρατησω παλι. Σίγουρα θα παρακολουθω το βαρος μου απο εκει.
Με παρακίνησες κι εμεένα :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Εφαγα κόλλημα και περνάω όλο το σημερινό μενού, παίρνει και Ελληνικά! Μετά πχ αν αύριο φάω έστω κι ένα από τα σημερινά (πολύ πιθανό!) το έχω έτοιμο στο πισι! Μαλλον αυτό θα κανω, με ένα κλικ βγάζει θερμίδες, αλλά θέλει δουλειά στην αρχή γμτ, δεν μου πάει να χρησιμοποιώ τα έτοιμα που έχει, μαζοχισμός ε, θέλω να βάλω τα δικά μου στα ελληνικά και μόνο με θερμίδες.

----------


## sweetOctober

102.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα στο 2!!

----------


## ton76

[quote]_Originally posted by sweetOctober_
102.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα στο 2!! [/quo

πλακα κανεις ? αχ μπραβο σου ρε συ Δημητρα !!!! 

:thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

πήγα τουαλέτα :grin: Οπότε λογικά αύριο το πρωί θα είμαι ακόμα πιο λίγο, αν δε χαλάσω τη δίαιτα μου το βράδυ :dork: Κι γω νόμιζα πως μου κάνει πλάκα η ζυγαριά, χωρίς να έχω κουνήσει τον ποπο μου να πέσει τόσο γρήγορα με 1300 θερμίδες!
Δεν έχω βγει καν από το σπίτι επί μέρες με τον παλιοκαιρο.

----------


## sweetOctober

ton είσαι 140 κιλά ή 140 λίβρες? Εχει διαφορά!

----------


## ton76

λιβρες ! 1300 θερμιδες λιγες δεν ειναι ?

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Εφαγα κόλλημα και περνάω όλο το σημερινό μενού, παίρνει και Ελληνικά! Μετά πχ αν αύριο φάω έστω κι ένα από τα σημερινά (πολύ πιθανό!) το έχω έτοιμο στο πισι! Μαλλον αυτό θα κανω, με ένα κλικ βγάζει θερμίδες, αλλά θέλει δουλειά στην αρχή γμτ, δεν μου πάει να χρησιμοποιώ τα έτοιμα που έχει, μαζοχισμός ε, θέλω να βάλω τα δικά μου στα ελληνικά και μόνο με θερμίδες.


Δημητρα, πως παιρνει τα ελληνικα?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πήγα στο 2!!


Mπράβο ρε συ ! Σε βλέπω πολύ σύντομα διψήφια κι εγώ να τρέχω να σε φτάσω :smilegrin: τέλεια !

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ, κι γω πιστεύω θα είναι συνολικά καθοδικό, βλέπω την βέλτιστη ευθεία που προσεγγίζει τα σημεία νοερά και μου μοιάζει καλή. Βέβαια κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κοπουν ή έστω μετριαστούν και τα σκαμπανεβάσματα. Αλλά 1-1, άμα πάω να τα κάνω όλα μαζί με βλέπω 120 κιλά αυτή τη φορά.
Δεν έχω εξήγηση του γιατί χάνω με υπερφαγικά, τελείως υποθετικά θεωρώ ότι οι θερμίδες που καίω είναι περισσότερες κι ας κάνω καθιστική ζωή. πχ μπορεί να έχω να βγω μέρες από το σπίτι αλλά μέσα μου βγαίνει ο πάτος με το παιδί (εξτρά από όλα τα άλλα).
Ο διαιτολόγος πάντα μου έλεγε πως η ορθοστασία στη δουλειά μου, κι ας είναι άπειρες οι ώρες, δεν καίει, αλλά η κίνηση, κι γω κινούμαι με το μικρό, αλλά μες το σπίτι δεν το "βλέπω". Ενώ πάλι με τη δουλειά δεν χάνω κι ας τσούζουν τα πόδια μου μετά. Μόνο όταν είναι ελαφρά χειρονακτική κάτι κάνω.

Το fitday δεν μου έχει κολλήσει καθόλου και το έτρεχα πόσες ώρες σήμερα. Το λαπτοπ μου κολλάει γιατι τράβηξε το παιδι το καλώδιο (το έχουμε ενσυρματο λόγω ακτινοβολίας) και από τοτε αποσυνδέομαι άθελα μου.

Στο φιτντει δεν βαζω υδατανθρακες κτλ , μονο θερμιδες. Εχει και σημειωματαριο και γραφω τι τρωω, και θα τα κανω αντιγραφη εδω. Με βόλεψε τελικά. Ουσιαστικά κάνω αντιγραφή από το θερμιδομετρητη εκει, αλλα κραταει τα τροφιμα που τρωω συχνα και τα εχω προχειρα, σαν ηλεκτρονικο τευτερι ενα πραγμα!

Καλα δε γελασες με το hugs & kisses που το έβαζε σαν δραστηριότητα? Τί έχεις σήμερα? Και χθες...εκτός από πόνο...(περαστικά ξανά)



ton μου μια χαρά ζυγίζεις παιδί μου σε κιλά!  :Smile:  Παίρνει ελληνικα εκει που λεει να φτιαξεις νεο τροφιμο, να εισαγεις νεο τροφιμο. Μονο εκει, και στο σημειωματαριο.


Στελλου να δω διψήφιο και............................................ ...............................με χάσατε για λίγο καιρό. Θα πάω να τα πιω. Υπερφαγικά σε σουβλατζιδικο και πιτσαρια εκανα, ποτοκρεπαλη ομως δεν εκανα! :dork:

----------


## sweetOctober

υπεραφαγικο χθες, σημερα ακομη δε προλαβα ζυγισμα

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> υπεραφαγικο χθες, σημερα ακομη δε προλαβα ζυγισμα


εσυ χθες εγω σημερα!! αλλα με τοσα που μου συμβαινουν δεν αντεξα ρε συ!:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle: :sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::snif fle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:: sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:

----------


## sweetOctober

είσαι "πρωινός" τ'υπος? Σκέψου κάτι, είναι καλό αυτό, βράδυ που είναι σκοτεινά και όλοι κοιμούνται...θα έτρωγες πολύ περισσότερο, σωστά? Δες το σαν θετικό!
Οκ το έκανες, κλάψε το λίγο, μετά προχωράμε ε? Δε συνεχίζουμε να τρώμε επειδή τα χαλάσαμε ΟΚ?

Η ψυχολογία μας μπορεί να μη φτιάξει σύντομα αλλά το να επανέλθουμε θα μας βοηθησει, ΟΚ? :grin: Ελα καλή μου χαλάρωσε τώρα.

----------


## ton76

Μπα Δημητρα συνηθως βραδινος ειμαι κι εγω σαν κι εσενα αλλα σημερα "πνιγηκα" και ειπα η αυτο θα γινει η κατι αλλο πολυ χειροτερο και συνειδητα επελεξα το πρωτο το οποιο και διορθωνεται:fake sniffle:

----------


## sweetOctober

μεταξυ μας τωρα, ποιο ηταν το αλλο που σκεφτηκες? Ξερεις πολλες φορες που κανω το αλλο, δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο.
Σιγουρα αν το εκανες δε θα διορθωνοταν μετα?

----------


## ton76

να σου στειλω u2u?

----------


## sweetOctober

μου αρέσει που ρωτάς κιόλα  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

65 κιλά? Πετσι και κοκκαλο θα εισαι παιδι μου, καλα εμενα ο διαιτολογος μου χοντρη με ηθελε για να εχω καμπυλες? χαχαχαχαχ Μου ειχε πει εκει 70-75 κιλα θα ειμαι κουκλαρα, λογω σωματοτυπου. Που τον εχει δει πολυ καλα! Κι απο μεσα κι απο εξω! Οι λιπομετρησεις ηταν το φορτε μου, πηγαινα κι εδειχνε η ζυγαρια + και το λιπος -. Πλακωνομουν στα βαρη. Φωναζε εκεινος. καλα εκανε. Επαθα κι εμαθα! Τωρα τα παθη στην ακρη, δεν θελω αλλα λαθη, λιγο απο ολα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Μια συμβουλη, απο το ταπεινο μυρμηγκακι, γραφε τι τρως καπου, να τα βλεπεις. 
Εστω και στο φιντει! Και ναι κολλαει η συνδεση σου οχι αυτο, να τη φτιαξεις, φωναξε το μαστορη σου λεω :P

----------


## sweetOctober

α σημερα το απογευμα (μετα το μεσημεριανο βαρυ γευμα) 103.7

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα και απο εδω.
Προχωραμε κανονικα.Τιποτε αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλημερα να λεμε και να το εννοούμε!!!!!!!!!!
Μονο τα θεματα υγειας ειναι ..."θεματα" που και αυτα λύνονται.!!!!!!
Καλημεραααααααααααααα λοιπον!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

mm κι απο αυτα εχουμε δυστηχως!
Αλλα και παλι καλημερα!
102.9
mari εσυ πως πας απο ζυγισμα?

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερα και απο εδω.
> Προχωραμε κανονικα.Τιποτε αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Καλημερα να λεμε και να το εννοούμε!!!!!!!!!!
> Μονο τα θεματα υγειας ειναι ..."θεματα" που και αυτα λύνονται.!!!!!!
> Καλημεραααααααααααααα λοιπον!!!!!!!!


:sniffle:

----------


## sweetOctober

συμφωνω ton αλλα δεν ηθελα να "ριξω" την λαη διαθεση της φιλης μαρι...

----------


## marimari

Γιατι τι εγινε;;;
Η φιλη marimari εχει σχεδόν πάντα καλη διάθεση και εχει μαθει να αναπτύσσει αντίγονα απέναντι σε οτι μπορει να της χαλάσει την διάθεση...
Συμβαίνει κατι;;; :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## sweetOctober

kalh* εννοουσα, μαρι εχουμε σημαντικα προσωπικα προβληματα, σίγουρα θα εχεις κι συ περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο σημαντικα. 
αν εσενα δε σε αγγιζουν εμενα ειναι ο λογος που πηρα βαρος. Θεματα υγειας δικων μου, δουλειας μου, οικονομικων, θεματα βαρβατα, οχι κατι που...μπορει να σου χαλασει τη διαθεση. Κατι που καθοριζει ολο σου το ειναι!
Φιλακια πρεπει να βγω να μαγειρεψω, μετα εχει γυμναστηριο και δουλεια

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> συμφωνω ton αλλα δεν ηθελα να "ριξω" την λαη διαθεση της φιλης μαρι...


Εγω σαυτο απαντησα.
Ολοι μας εχουμε προβληματα.Το θεμα ειναι αν τα αφεινουμε να μας παρουν απο κατω η τελικα επιλεγουμε να τα παλεψουμε οσο μπορουμε.Δεν νομιζω να χτυπησεις σημερα πορτα σε σπιτι και να σου πουν "ολα καλα.δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα".
Ιδιαιτερα τωρα με τα οικονομικα.
Προσπάθεια θελει και οχι εφησυχασμό.:starhit:
:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::star hit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερα και απο εδω.
> Προχωραμε κανονικα.Τιποτε αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Καλημερα να λεμε και να το εννοούμε!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:shocked2:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> συμφωνω ton αλλα δεν ηθελα να "ριξω" την λαη διαθεση της φιλης μαρι...
> 
> 
> ...


ετσι ετσι :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

βραδυ αργα (τωρα) φαγωμενη, 103.7

----------


## sweetOctober

Τασο δες εδω, σχετικα με το πως και πεφτει η ζυγαρια ενω τρωω παραπανω καποιες φορες
http://www.fitnessart.gr/article_liv...cat=528&id=402, ε αν ειναι να αυξανω το μεταβολισμο να πλακωνομαι στο φαγητο :dork::starhit: χαχαχαχα
(πλακα κανω δε λεει αυτο, φοβερο site δεεςτο!)

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα και απο εδω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ολα καλα ολα ανθηρά...
:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα μαριμαρι μου, μπράβο κοριτσάρα!
102.5

----------


## marimari

Αχ να τοχα εγω το 102,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:

----------


## sweetOctober

Θα το έχεις!

----------


## marimari

Αμην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

μετά την τουαλέτα...102.3 :blush: Δε το βάζω στο εβδομαδιαίο ΟΚ, αλλά είμαι περίεργη να δω αύριο τί θα παίξει. Σήμερα ξανα γυμναστήριο

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Αμην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 εχεις δυνατο χαρακτηρα κ θα γινει!!! βλεπω κ τον αδερφο μου Σκορπιος κ αυτος πουλαει ψυγειο σε εσκιμωο!!! αρκει να το βαλεις καλα στο μυαλο σου ! :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Τασο θα δεις 9 πριν προλαβω να πω ζητω! Συνεχισε γερα!
Θα κανω λιγες ωρες να ζυγιστω, σιγουρα οχι το πρωι, εφαγα αποψε καλα. Αυριο παλι, τωρα πινω μια κοκα λαιτ να σταματησω να τρωω, θυμηθηκα που το ελεγες!. Βεβαια ενω την επινα εφαγα κι αλλο, αλλα νομιζω με βοηθαει καπως χαχαχαχα

----------


## marimari

Καλημέρα παιδακιαααααα (που λεει και η Ντόρα η μικρή εξερευνήτρια)
Παμε γερα λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Παω γυμναστικη.Το συναχι υποχωρει.Δεν ηταν συναχι αυτο που περασα...Παναγια μου...Μεταλασονται και αυτα με τα χρονια γαμωτο...Μπομπα στο κεφαλι μου ηταν!!!!!!!!!!!!
Στα ιδια κιλα -ενα μαγικό πράγμα, να κανω πολύ καλή διατροφή με περιορισμένες μερίδες και τα κιλα...κιλα-
Αρχισα σημερα σίδηρο, χωρις πρωινο το πρωι μετα γυμναστικη και μετα καλο πρωινο!!!!

Καλημερααααααααααα

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα, πόσο είσαι? (ηλικία εννοώ αν επιτρέπεται)
Μπας και τρως πολύ λίγο βρε κορίτσι μου? Γράφεις τι τρώς? Να τα βλέπεις να κρίνεις.
Αν θες μου γράφεις μια σου ημέρα πάρα πολύ αναλυτικά και σου τα υπολογίζω, επίσης υπάρχουν εξισώσεις να υπολογίσεις πόσες θερμίδες καις, κι έτσι θα ξέρεις αν είσαι κάτω από τις θερμίδες που καις. Αν θες στα κάνω εγώ αλλά θα πρέπει να βρούμε κοινό χρόνο ή αν θες σου δίνω τα λινκ.

Σήμερα 103.7 (καλά να πάθω, χθες έτρωγα ακόρεστα, χωρί να έχω συγκεκριμένο λόγο, μέχρι τις 1 το βράδυ, και στις 4 έφαγα ταχίνι με μέλι - ήθελα γλυκό!)

----------


## marimari

Δεν πειραζει.ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ και σφύρα αδιαφορα.
Υποθετω τι ειναι.Ειναι η ακινησια -που ουτε σημερα καταφερα να κανω γυμναστικη τελικα λογω της ζαλουρας που εχω απο την ιωση- ειναι τα σιροπια που πινω για τον βηχα που ειναι πραγματικα σα να πινω σιροπι απο γλυκο του κουταλιου, ειναι οι χυμοι πορτοκαλιου ειναι οι καραμελες τατουμ βερντε που εχουν εναν σκασμο ζαχαρη αλλα χωρις αυτα δεν γινομαι καλα...:thumbdown:
Εεεεε αν τα βαλεις κατω και χωρις γυμναστικη μια βδομαδα τωρα και παλι καλα να λεω...Απο αυριο τα νεώτερα εις αυτο το θεμα.
Τωρα όσων αφορά το να τα γραφω ναι θα το κανω απο σημερα κιολας γιατι οντως βοηθαει...
Ηλικιακα μολις πατησα την 4 η δεκαετια της ζωης μου!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Συνεχισε γερα!
> 
> 
> ...


ενώ εγώ λιγότερο από τρεις, γιατί ο καλός μου παίρνει σύντομα 9μηνη άδεια, και θα τσακίσω τον πωπώ μου στην αερόβια :starhit:
Με αρχή αύριο το πρωί, που έχει πάρει απλή άδεια!:smug b:

Marimari νομίζω το έχεις τραγικοποιήσει, δεν έγινε τίποτε. Οκ όλοι πίνουμε σιρόπια, κατά καιρούς (όχι προσωπικά δεν τα πάω), αντιβιώσεις ή και τρώμε καραμέλες κτλ, δεν παχαίνεις από αυτά μωρέ. Εντάξει όσες θερμίδες κι αν έχουν είναι κενές θερμίδες, δεν είναι λίπος αφού λογικά έχουν σάκχαρα, όπως λες κι συ σαν το γλυκό του κουταλιού.
Και λέω δεν παχαίνεις από αυτά αφού κρατάς όπως λες περιορισμένη διατροφή και αντισταθμίζεις. 
Μην ανησυχείς βρε παιδί μου, και δες και το τσάι που σου είπα, αν τόσο σε ανησυχεί το θέμα των θερμίδων.
Το τσάι σκέτο δεν έχει και βοηθά το ζεστό το λαιμό, και με λίγο μέλι είναι σουπερ, αν θες σου λέω και θερμίδες, δεν έχει πολλές το μελάκι. Στάζεις και λεμόνι και σκοτώνει τα πάντα στην στοματοφαρυγγική κοιλότητα.

Αύριο πρωί ζύγισμα νηστική τελείως, θα έχω να φάω από σήμερα, αφού το μεσημέρι μπουκώθηκα με τα σουβλάκια και δεν θέλω να ξαναδω φαγητό! Περίεργο λέμε! Ούτε τη σαλάτα δεν έφαγα. Πάω να διορθώσω τις θερμίδες και να κλείσω τη μέρα μου. Σας φιλώ :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

τελείως πρόχειρα νομίζω μια καλή κουταλιά έχει 64 αλλά εγώ πχ βάζω μισή όταν και αν πιω. Αν θες το κοιτάω. (προς mari)

----------


## marimari

Ναι αλλα πως δικαιολογειται να εχω κοψει τα φαι το αστατο να εχω περιορισει τις ποσοτητες στο 1/3 και να ειμαι στα ιδια;;;Πως να μην τρομαζω μικρη μου!!!!
Τσαγακια πινω αλλα οχι πολλα γιατι -εχω γραψει και αλλου- ταραζουν τα νερα του σωματος-
Δεν ηταν μια απλη γριπη.Με πηγε καροτσακι μεχρι και σημερα που νιωθω καλυτερα που ακουω καλυτερα που νιωθω τι τρωω-κουφαλογο και χωρις γεύση και όσφρηση!!!!traaaaagic...
Αν -υποθετω εγω τωρα - η καθε κουταλια εχει απο τουλαχιστον 70 θερμιδες και εγω επινα 4-6 φορες την ημερα...για βαλε!!!!
Εφαγα τουλαχιστον 3-5 καραμελες για τον λαιμο για να μην τρανταζομαι στον βηχα...αλλες 200 θερμιδες και απο κει...Εεεεε να πως μαζευονται.
Τεός καλο οοολα καλα...

εκλεισε η μερα μου σημερα με 1 καροτο με 3 κουταλιες της σουπας γιαουρτι μαζι με λιγη κετσαπ,λιγη μουσταρδα και...καληνυχτα στομαχι.Αυριο παλι!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

"μεγάλη" μου ( :P ) γιατί δεν παίρνεις χωρίς ζάχαρη? Και δεύτερον, ξεκόλλα το μυαλό σου (συγνώμη για την χύμα έκφραση αλλά δεν μου βγήκε κάτι πιο σοφιστικέ με το βάρος από τα σουβλάκια :P ) και περίμενε να φύγει η αρρώστια να έρθεις στα συγκαλά σου. 
Εδώ λες το τσάι ταράζει τα υγρά του σώματος, ολόκληρη γρίππη δεν?
Δες το κι έτσι. Μπορεί ξαφνικά να πέσεις 2 κιλά. ¨αλλωστε αν άρχισες τώρα δίαιτα, τα πρώτα φεύγουν αέρας γιατί είναι υγρά. Για αυτό σου λέω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με θερμίδες. τα υγρά αποβάλλονται με τη μία αν δε τρώς αλάτια κτλ (δηλαδή φαι)
Θα δείς όλα θα πάνε καλά, ε και να μη πάνε, αρχίζεις δίαιτα χωρίς σιρόπια και τέλειωσε το θέμα. 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι σε τρελαίνει αλλά είπαμε, δεν προγραμματίζουμε.
Για την ακρίβεια δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάω την ψυχολογία σου, προσπαθώ όμως να σου δώσω και μια άλλη οπτική.
Να έχεις πάντα κατά νου ότι και η απότομη πρόσληψη θερμίδων επηρεάζει. Γενικά ό,τι κάνεις απότομα. Δεν έχω ακριβώς καταλάβει τί κανεις, αλλά από αυτό που είχες πει για σλιβάτη διατροφή στα λέω αυτά. Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις σε τί πνεύμα στα λέω. 
Προσπαθώ να καταλαβω γιατί προβληματίζεσαι τόσο και δεν το πιάνω, τα θεωρώ τελείως φυσιολογικά όλα αυτα. Μάλιστα η καλή σου διάθεση μετράει περισσότερο από όλα, άσε βρε παιδί μου τη ζυγαριά.

----------


## sweetOctober

Επίσης αν θες ρωτάω ή ψάχνω να σου πω πόσες θερμίδες έχει το σιρόπι, αν και λένε πάνω τα συτσατικά τους και μπορείς να δείς τί ζάχαρα λέει, ακόμα και θερμίδες να μη λέει. Συγνώμη αλλά αν έχεις 70 θερμίδες η κουταλιά, και είναι όλο ζάχαρη, θέλουν να mas φτιάξουν το βήχα και να πάmε από σάκχαρο :P

Πάω να δω αν βρω κάτι

----------


## sweetOctober

μπράβο βρε Τάσο μπράβο! Ζηλεύω!!! Να είχα τη μισή σου δύναμη! Κίνητρο 0 ρε γμτ. Από την άλλη να μου λειπεί να έχω θέμα υγείας.

----------


## marimari

Πωωωω πωωω Τασο τι ωραιο αυτοοοο!!!!!Πισω στο 1992!!!!!!!!!!!!Αχ Χρηστε μου να μουν πισω στο 92...Ποση διαφορα στα κιλαααααα!!!!!!!!!! :Cool: 
Μπραβο Τασο...



Οταν ξεκίνησα ήμουν 119.Τα 117,5 ειναι τα υποτίθεται χαμένα υγρά...
Σας ταχω πριξει με τα σορόπια αλλα θελω κατι να γράφω για να μη με παρει απο κατω και παραιτηθώ.
Καντε πως δεν τα διαβάζεται!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## marimari

Καλημεραααααααααα

117,2 Καλουτσικα!!!!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημεραααααααααα
> 
> 117,2 Καλουτσικα!!!!!!!


:thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

μπράβο Μαρι. 102.0-102.1, σε λιγο γυμναστηριο, δεν προλαβα το πρωι, οχι οτι κοιμηθηκαμε αλλα τελοσπαντων

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελα υπομονή όλα θα τα κάνουμε...
Τάσο το φαινόμενο γιο γιο με ταλανίζει χρόνια, έκοβα το τσιγάρο το ξανάρχιζα, έχανα κιλά τα ξαναέβαζα, άρχιζα γυμναστήριο και σταματούσα, δηλαδή γιο γιο σε όλα, όχι μόνο στο βάρος. Νιώθεις ράκος μετά.
Αυτή τη φορά έπιασε ταβάνι το βάρος, πρωτόγνωρα κιλά, έπιασε ταβάνι η αγυμνασιά, πρωτόγνωρη σωματική κούραση, έπιασαν ταβάνι και τα προβλήματα και οι υπερφαγίες. Επιασα λοιπόν πάτο.
Και τώρα ανεβαίνω. Οχι προς το ταβάνι, προς έναν καθαρό ουρανό, που ελπίζω μετά αστραπές δε θα φοβάται.

Σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα, ας πω μια καλημέρα όμως. Χθες έκανα επίσκεψη σε ζαχαροπλαστείο. Επισης περιμένω περίοδο. Πολύ ενθαρρυντικό ότι δεν είχα αιμορραγία ενδιάμεσα, επιτέλους :thumpup:

----------


## sweetOctober

102.8 den krathuhka και ζυγιστηκα τωρα πριν φαω.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλε εσυ θα με φτασεις!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, 102.6 αλλά θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε λίγο... :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Παιζει ρολο και ο τροπος μαγειρεματος, τεραστιο. Βρε βουτυρο εβαλες αθεοφοβε!!! μπρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ τοσο αντιδιαιτητικο! Ναι εχουν πολλες θερμιδες και αυτες αλλαζουν πχ αν δεις εχει τηγανιτες, ψητες κτλ...................παντα τα κρεατικα τα τρωω (οταν μπορω) στην απλουστερη τους εκδοχη, που για μενα ειναι να τα "βρασω"¨στο τεφαλ με νερο και στο τελος να τα αφησω να παρουν χρωμα, χωρις σταλα εξτρα λιπους.

Σήμερα αν σας πω οτι δε θυμαμαι τι ελεγε η ζυγαρια........τοσο χαλια φαση, χμχμχμχμχχ???? Νομιζω (με επιφυλαξη μεγαλη) 103.3! Ευτυχως δεν πειναω 1 σημερα, κι ας εφαγα το συμπαν χθες. Βγηκαμε με το συζηγο και με μπουκωνε, κλασσικα.

Θα ξαναζυγιστω το βραδυ μετα την τουαλεττα......................

----------


## sweetOctober

Τασο μου τα λεμονια μη τα μετρας παιδι μου, αν μετρουσα και τα λεμονια..............καηκα! Ολα θεοξινα τα τρωω, ξυδια και λεμονια, αλλιως δε πανε κατω. Τουλαχιστο το λεμονι εχει βιταμινη C καργα :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα Καλα αμα πινεις ενα ποτηρι (και παραπανω) χυμο λεμονι τη μερα ναι να μετρας βρε αγορι μου υδατανθρακες. Αν δεν, δεν βρισκω λογο, ουτε και για τη δικη σου διαιτα καν!
καλα για τη δικη μου δε το συζητω, αν δε το στυψεις το λεμονι πανω απο το φαι δεν εχει αξια, σιγαμη μετραω mL για 4 θερμιδες βρε Τασο ελεος :P Πληροφοριακα να σου πω, επειδη στιβω για τον αντρα μου χυμο λεμονι, οτι θελει ΠΟΛΛα λεμονια για να βγει το ποτηρι.

Δε ζυγιστηκα αλλα νιωθω αναλαφρη, εφαγα και τσιπς, πολυ μου αρεσει σημερα. Αν κοιμηθω θα ειναι ακομα πιο σουπερ, αλλα αποψε ειναι η βαρδυα μου με το παιδι :cool rsvd:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδιά επειδή λέτε για λεμόνια , τα λεμόνια είναι καλά ως λιποδιαλυτικά αλλά ρίχνουν την πίεση , λένε οτι δεν πρέπει να πίνουμε παραπάνω από 1 λεμόνι τη μέρα. Τουλάχιστον για το ωμό σε χυμό και έτσι , δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και με το λεμόνι στο φαγητό . Το νου σας λοιπόν :bisou:

----------


## sweetOctober

Στελλου μου θα ειχα πεσει κατω με τοσα λεμονια, τι νομιζεις ελαχιστο χυμο βγαζουν αλλωστε. Στο φαι λογικα εξατμιζονται, φανταζομαι! Καλα που το ειπες να ρωτησω και κανενα γιατρο. Για το ξυδι ξερω οτι κοβει το αιμα και δεν το προτιμω.

Σημερα παλι ζυγιστηκα αποψε, με εδειχνε κατω, ημουν και σχεδον νηστικη, αλλα δε θυμαμαι ποσο. παντως καμμια σχεση με το πρωινο ζυγισμα. Αυριο ελπιζω να εχω επανελθει

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Βρε βουτυρο εβαλες αθεοφοβε!!! μπρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ τοσο αντιδιαιτητικο!
> 
> 
> E,οχι κι αθεοφοβος! Το ελαιολαδο ειναι προτιμοτερο; Το ποσο αντιδιαιτητικο ειναι θα το δω στο τελος της εβδομαδας! :cul:


xaxaxaxa κι γω έφαγα αντιδιαιτητικα πατατάκια σήμερα!!! Εσύ?????:smilegrin: (το βρακί δεν το κατεβάζω είμαι κιουρία :starhit: )

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, 102.6 χωρις τουαλετα, σε λιγο αεροβια νηστικη, τωρα καφεδακι!

----------


## sweetOctober

ακούνητη η ζυγαριά, καλό βέβαια αυτό, μάλλον ενυδατώθηκα σωστά :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα άσε βρε Τάσο, χθες τα βρήκα δύσκολα με κάποιες αναμνήσεις από τη γέννα........και ξέσπασα στο σουβλατζίδικο, να πήγαινα στη ψησταριά καλά θα ήταν.............
Καλά να πάθω, 102.2 σήμερα, είμαι σίγουρη πως αν δεν είχαν χλαπακιάσει χθες θα ήμουν 101.5
Πρίν να αδιαθετήσω πάντα πέφτει η ένδειξη αρκετά, δείχνει το αληθινό μου βάρος, και μετά παίρνει τον ανήφορο!
Κριμα γιατι μονο ανηφορο θα βλεπω την επομενη βδομαδα αλλα δεν πτοουμαι, αν δεν εχω αιμορραγια θα συνεχισω το περπατημα και σωστη διατροφη.

----------


## marimari

Nομιζω αναποδα τα λες.Πριν την περιοδο υπαρχει κατακράτηση και διχνει παραπανω.Μετα πεφτει...ή εσενα σου γινεται αλλιως;;;

----------


## sweetOctober

εμενα μου γινεται αλλιως, αλλα τωρα εφυγε το πλοιο, με τα νευρα που εχω με κοβω να αδιαθετω πολυ συντομα. Οποτε μονο ανοδο θα βλεπω.
Και το πιο αστειο, οταν περιμενω περιοδο... δε θελω να με αγγιζει καθολου ο αντρας μου, κανω λες και παθαινω ηλεκτροπληξια αχχαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

103.0

----------


## sweetOctober

102.5 και μόλις αδιαθέτησα, 28 ημέρες ακριβώς, είμαι τρελά χαρούμενη, με τόσες στεναχώριες και η περίοδος επιτέλους έφτιαξε! 3 βδομάδες σερί δεν είχα περίοδο, μου φαίνεται απίστευτο! Και με γυμναστική, ενώ πρίν μόλις κουραζομουν αιμορραγούσα!!! Ο οργανισμός μου επανέρχεται! Σας έπριξα το βουλώνω  :Smile:  α και δεν κάπνισα και δεν έφαγα πολυ παραπάνω χθες που ήμουν πολύ χάλια. 102.5! 99 σου έρχομαι! Τώρα θα δείς! Είναι μόνο 2.5 κιλά!

----------


## sweetOctober

Γειάσας!!! Είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη! Τα χθεσινάμου τα ξέρετε κάποιοι από το άλλο θέμα........................χθες βράδυ ζυγίστηκα και με έδειχνε 2 κιλά πάνω η ζυγαριά.
Πίστευα ότι όλα είχαν τελειώσει...
Σήμερα έδειχνε λες καιδεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτε!!!!
102.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το αστείο είναι πως χωρίς να έχω ζυγιστεί, με τρομερή αιμορραγία, ήθελα να πάω γυμναστήριο να κάψω τα χθεσινά, ο άντρας μου δε με άφησε. Και μετά πήρα την ανακούφιση από το ζύγισμα........
Εχω και μια κοιλιά χάλια, χθες έφαγα και 1 καντερελ σοκολάτα, προφανώς δεν κάνει να τρως πολυ απο αυτές...να προσέχετε! Δεν είναι για υπερφαγικά αυτες οι σοκολάτες!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Γειάσας!!! Είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη! Τα χθεσινάμου τα ξέρετε κάποιοι από το άλλο θέμα........................χθες βράδυ ζυγίστηκα και με έδειχνε 2 κιλά πάνω η ζυγαριά.
> Πίστευα ότι όλα είχαν τελειώσει...
> Σήμερα έδειχνε λες καιδεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτε!!!!
> 102.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το αστείο είναι πως χωρίς να έχω ζυγιστεί, με τρομερή αιμορραγία, ήθελα να πάω γυμναστήριο να κάψω τα χθεσινά, ο άντρας μου δε με άφησε. Και μετά πήρα την ανακούφιση από το ζύγισμα........
> Εχω και μια κοιλιά χάλια, χθες έφαγα και 1 καντερελ σοκολάτα, προφανώς δεν κάνει να τρως πολυ απο αυτές...να προσέχετε! Δεν είναι για υπερφαγικά αυτες οι σοκολάτες!



καλέ τι μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός, προσκυνώ! εσύ δηλαδή αν το προσπαθήσεις κιόλας θα γίνεις κορμάρα!

----------


## giorgosdelta

Τελευταία ζυγίζομαι και βράδυ και πρωί και μου κάνει εντύπωση. Λοιπόν είναι κάτι που είχα παρατηρήσει και πιο παλιά, ότι το βραδυνό από το πρωϊνό ζύγισμα έχουν μεγάλη απόκλιση. Πιστεύω ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό έχει να κάνει με την καλή και συνεχή ενυδάτωσή μου. Χάνω και πολλά υγρά τη μέρα αλλά πίνω και πολύ νερό, δεν το έχω μετρήσει αλλά πάνω από 3 με 5 λίτρα πρέπει να είναι αν συνυπολογίσω και διάφορα άλλα ποτά, ροφήματα.
Αυτό που μετρώ είναι φυσικά το πρωϊνό ζύγισμα.
Χτες βράδυ λοιπόν 72,6 και το πρωί πριν αναχωρήσω απ' το σπίτι 70,1.
Πάνω κάτω κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει καθημερινώς.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> καλέ τι μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός, προσκυνώ! εσύ δηλαδή αν το προσπαθήσεις κιόλας θα γίνεις κορμάρα!


παιδί μου είμαι ήδη κορμάρα! Γοργόνα!!! :smug: χαχαχχαχα

Ντρέπομαι που θα το (ξανα)πω αλλά χθες συνέχισα να τρώω και φυσικά τα έγραψα για να τα βλέπω, αλλά προφανώς δεν τα είδες!




> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Τελευταία ζυγίζομαι και βράδυ και πρωί και μου κάνει εντύπωση. Λοιπόν είναι κάτι που είχα παρατηρήσει και πιο παλιά, ότι το βραδυνό από το πρωϊνό ζύγισμα έχουν μεγάλη απόκλιση. Πιστεύω ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό έχει να κάνει με την καλή και συνεχή ενυδάτωσή μου. Χάνω και πολλά υγρά τη μέρα αλλά πίνω και πολύ νερό, δεν το έχω μετρήσει αλλά πάνω από 3 με 5 λίτρα πρέπει να είναι αν συνυπολογίσω και διάφορα άλλα ποτά, ροφήματα.
> Αυτό που μετρώ είναι φυσικά το πρωϊνό ζύγισμα.
> Χτες βράδυ λοιπόν 72,6 και το πρωί πριν αναχωρήσω απ' το σπίτι 70,1.
> Πάνω κάτω κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει καθημερινώς.


Ναι πρέπει να είναι θέμα υγρών αλλά και της "βραδυνής νηστείας" μας. Δηλ. ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος (κι όχι μια βουλιμική με μωρό παιδί) το βράδυ που θεωρητικά κοιμάται, δεν θα φάει, άρα βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση νηστείας ο οργανισμός. Αν προσθέσεις και τις ώρες που τρώμε νωρίτερα, πρίν τον βραδυνό ύπνο, είναι αρκετές αυτές οι ώρες.
Εμένα τα πρωινά συνήθως με δείχνει περισσότερο από ότι μέσα στη μέρα. πχ τώρα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι τα ίδια με το πρωί αλλά τώρα έχω φάει και πιει γύρω στο ένα λίτρο νερό. Αρα είμαι ελαφρύτερη.
Σχετικά με χθες, και μόνο για τη δική μου περίπτωση, η μεγάλη αύξηση του βραδυνού βάρους ήταν λόγω της ακατάσχετης πρόσληψης τροφής. Πρέπει να έφαγα όσο 2 άνθρωποι.
Η λογική λέει πως αν βαστάς ένα λάχανο, 10 πατάτες, 3 μπριζόλες κτλ, αν τα φας, όλα μαζί, το βάρος σου θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί αντίστοιχα, πρίν αρχίσει ο οργανισμός να τα μεταβολίζει όλα αυτά.
Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται.

Δε με αφήνει ούτε και απόψε να πάω γυμναστήριο ο άντρας μου, λόγω τεράστιας απώλειας αίματος, αλλά νιώθω τόσο καλά. Μόνο που νυστάζω, και θα ξανακοιμηθώ σε λίγο μαζί με το παιδί.
Θέλω να πάω. Είμαι σε δίλημμα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα. δεν πήγα γυμναστήριο, θα πάω στη συνέχεια αν έχω τακτοποιήσει το τί θ φάω.
Από τη μια πρέπει να πάω, είναι Σάββατο, δε θέλω να αδρανήσω (αύριο είναι κλειστά) από την άλλη είναι ζωτικής σημασίας το τί θα φάω, γιατί δεν λέω να βγω από το τρυπάκι "έκανα υπερφαγικό τα σκάτωσ@ και δεν μπορω να επανέλθω σε πρόγραμμα"  :Frown: 
Το υπερφαγικό (προχθες) το ακολούθησε (χθες) μια σχετικά ήρεμη μέρα με πολύ φαί και κανένα πρόγραμμα. Σήμερα πρέπει να προγραμματιστώ λοιπόν, και να μπω σε ρυθμό. Φοβάμαι ότι έχω ξεχειλώσει το στομάχι μου και δε θα τα καταφέρω  :Frown: 

103.0 σήμερα

----------


## giorgosdelta

Δήμητρα αν μπορείς να μετρήσεις θερμίδες σε καθημερινή βάση ίσως σε βοηθήσει να προσπαθήσεις να αρχίσεις να τρως ίσες ποσότητες φαγητού ανα την ημέρα. Να πεις ότι θα κάνω δίαιτα με 1500θερμίδες ή με Χ γεύματα και θα χάνω πχ 2 κιλά το μήνα.
Κατάφερες άλλαξες κάποιες συνήθειές σου - διατροφικές - μέχρι τώρα; Για παράδειγμα έκοψες άτι από:
αλάτι ή υπεραλατισμένα τρόφιμα;
γλυκά ζαχαροπλαστείου;
λαδερά ή τηγανιτά;

----------


## marimari

Καλημεεεεεεερααα!!!!!!!
sweetOctober δεν μπαινουν τοοοσο ευκολα τα κιλα.
Αφου προηγήθηκε υπερφαγικο, κατι σαν κατακράτηση θα ειναι απο το πολύ αλατι και απο το μπλοκάρισμα που κανει η ζαχαρη.Εμένα μετα απο υπερφαγικο πρηζόταν το πρόσωπο μου και τα δάχτυλα μου.
Οσο εξακολουθείς και ζυγίζεσαι μετα απο τετοια γεγονότα τοοοσο θα απογοητεύεσαι, οσο απογοητευεσαι τοσο θα πέφτει η ψυχολογια σου, και τοτε εισαι πολύ κοντα να αρχσισεις αλλεπάλληλα υπερφαγικα που θα σε οδηγησουν μιλια μακρια απο τον στοχο σου.


Κοριτσαρες αλλα και αντρες (γιατι υπαρχουν και αντρες στην παρεα μας) 
Ειμαι καλα και το ιδιο ευχομαι και δια εσας.
Το βραδυ επεξε εξοδος σε ρεμπεταδικο και νιωθω υπερβολικα ελευθερη που μπορεσα και εφαγα μονο κρεας χωρις να τρυπήσει το πιρούνι μου ουτε μια πατάτα.
Σημερα ημουν 500 γραμ πανω αλλα 1ον το χαρηκα πααααααρα πολύ και περασα σουπερ και 2ον υπο διαφορετικες συνθηκες σημερα θαμουν τουλαχιστον 1.5 κιλα πανω απο την κατακρατηση και το αλατι.
Τελικα η Αττκιςν δουλευει πολύ καλα σε εξοδους!!!!!!!!!

Αααα ηπια και 2 ποτηρια κρασι (καλα δεν ειμαι του ποτου αλλα εχει κιαυτο τις θερμιδες του)
Μετα εφεραν λεμονοπιτα και καζαν ντι πι και εφαγα μια κουταλια απο το καθενα.Χαιρομαι με την αντιδραση μου πολύυυυυ.Ευχομαι να κρατησει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Αρχισα με τη νέα χρονιά,
κυρίως δίαιτα με θερμίδες κάνω Γιώργο μου γιατί δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο να με εκφράζει, όχι δεν έχω κόψει τίποτε τελείως.
Ελάττωσα κατακόρυφα το ελαιόλαδο (1κ.σ. ανα μερίδα), τηγανιτά δεν έτρωγα ποτέ, μείωσα την καθημερινή πρόσληψη γλυκών, σπιτικών ή ζαχαροπλαστείου, αλάτι χρησιμοποιώ γιατί δεν πάνε κάτω οι σαλάτες χωρίς λεμόνι και αλάτι με τιποτα (τρώω πολλές).
Οι θερμίδες μου είναι από 1200 έως 1700, τις ανεβοκατεβάζω να μη πέσει ο οργανισμός μου σε πείνα, προσπαθώ τις περισσότερες μέρες που κάνω (επιτυχώς) δίαιτα να κλίνω προς τις 1400 θερμίδες.
Μέχρι και τα υπερφαγικά έχω ελαττώσει αλλά τελευταία ήταν μαζεμένα και με έχει πάρει αποκάτω. 
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να βρω ένα πλάνο να με εκφράζει, και να έχω προγραμματίσει από πρίν τί θα φάω, αυτό δούλευε τελευταία άψογα. Μέχρι που τα σκ@τωσα με υπερφαγικό από στεναχώριες. Ευτυχώς δεν έβαλα βάρος.
Με έχει πάρει και αποκάτω που εδώ και μια βδομάδα είχα αρχίσει γυμναστήριο, και με 300 λεπτά αερόβιας δεν έχασα γραμμαριο, κι ας κρατούσα διατροφή. Ηρθαν και οι στεναχωριες οι μεγάλες και να σου το υπερφαγικό.
Ο γυμναστής λέει προσπαρμοζεται το σωμα μου και θα αρχισω να χανω και παλι. Το ξέρω, αλλά πότε? Και τώρα που σκότωσα και τη διατροφή θα αργήσω να επανέλθω. Τα νεύρα μου εν ολίγοις :crazy:

----------


## sweetOctober

mari mou αν σήμερα δε ζυγιζόμουν θα πίστευα ότι έχω πάρει όλα τα κιλά που έχω χάσει και θα τα είχα παρατήσει. Εμένα το καθημερινό ζύγισμα με σώζει και η κατανόηση των αυξομειώσεων του βάρους μου. Πολύ χαίρομαι που πέρασες όμορφα. Ολες οι δίαιτες λειτουργούν σε εξόδους, αρκεί να σκεφτόμαστε ότι το φαγητό, το τσιγάρο και το ποτό, δεν είναι οι μονες πηγες ευχαρίστησης στη ζωή. βγαίνουμε για να μιλήσουμε, να μοιραστούμε, να τραγουδήσουμε, να ευθυμήσουμε.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Δήμητρα είναι κι οι δυσκολίες με το μωρό τώρα σε δύσκολη ηλικία, σε θέλει 100% δική του. Κάνε υπομονή, να χαίρεσαι για κάθε γραμμάριο που χάνεις και να έχεις κύριο στόχο να μην ανέβεις. Υποστηρίζω το καθημερινό ζύγισμα γιατί κάνεις 1 υπερφαγικό, δε ζυγίζεσαι, την άλλη μέρα τί θα κάνεις χωρίς τις τύψεις της ζυγαριάς;

----------


## sweetOctober

ακριβώς :thumbup: έτσι τα σκέφτομαι κι γω. Οταν θάβω τη ζυγαριά θάβω κι εμένα. Επαθα κι εμαθα.

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> mari mou αν σήμερα δε ζυγιζόμουν θα πίστευα ότι έχω πάρει όλα τα κιλά που έχω χάσει και θα τα είχα παρατήσει. Εμένα το καθημερινό ζύγισμα με σώζει και η κατανόηση των αυξομειώσεων του βάρους μου. Πολύ χαίρομαι που πέρασες όμορφα. Ολες οι δίαιτες λειτουργούν σε εξόδους, αρκεί να σκεφτόμαστε ότι το φαγητό, το τσιγάρο και το ποτό, δεν είναι οι μονες πηγες ευχαρίστησης στη ζωή. βγαίνουμε για να μιλήσουμε, να μοιραστούμε, να τραγουδήσουμε, να ευθυμήσουμε.


Δυστυχως οταν κοψεις κατι στην ζωη σου απαυτα που εχεις συνηθισει να ζεις και να σε ικανοποιουν (ακομα και οταν αυτο λέγεται παιδί...) κατι ταράζεται μεσα μας και μας κανει ενδόμυχα να αισθανομαστε θλίψη.Δικαιολογημενη γιατι εκτος απο μανες είμαστε και γυναίκες, και φιλες, και εργαζόμενες, και ελεύθερες εν δυνάμη...Θελει ισορροπία το πραγμα για να μην μπαταρει η βαρκα...:yes:

----------


## need2loose

εγώ με το μωρό τον 1ο χρόνο φρίκαρα, δεν ντρέπομαι να το πω! Είχα μάθει να είμαι ελεύθερη τόσα χρόνια, να κάνω ότι θέλω, να πηγαίνω όπου θέλω, ότι ώρα θέλω και ένιωσα ότι άλλαξε τελείως η ζωή μου. Ήταν ένα δύσκολο μωρό και είχε πολύ δύσκολους κολικούς για 3 μήνες περίπου. Οι 3 μήνες μου φάνηκαν αιώνας! Από το απόγευμα που ξεκινούσαν τελείωναν συνήθως ξημερώματα. Έχω αναρωτηθεί, είτε το πιστεύεται είτε όχι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κοιμηθώ περπατώντας! Περνούσα κάθε βράδυ κάνοντας γύρες μέσα στο σπίτι με το μωρό μπρούμυτα πάνω στο χέρι μου ( η μόνη στάση που ανακουφιζόταν) μέχρι περίπου τις 5 με 6 το πρωϊ. Τρελά πανηγύρια. Μάλλον καταλαβαίνετε πως παρηγοριόμουν , με το φαι! Λάθος μου μεγάλο και αν γυρνούσα πίσω το χρόνο δεν θα το ξαναέκανα ποτέ. Οι περισσότερες καταστάσεις αργά ή γρήγορα στρώνουν αυτό που μένει είναι τα κιλά και το κακό που έχουμε προκαλέσει στην υγεία μας!

----------


## sweetOctober

μμμ τα δοντάκια είναι 2 χρόνια λέει, περαστικά μας :Big Grin:  Χθες παλι 0 ύπνος. Από τους κολικούς τα προτιμώ όμως. Γιατί στους κολικούς είναι τόσο μικρά και αβοήθητα που σπάραζε η καρδιά μου, έκλαιγα μαζίτου.
Πάω να γυμνάσω τη βάρκα  :Wink:

----------


## helena73

ευτυχως ουτε κολικους ουτε θεμε με τα δοντακια ειχα κ στα 2 παιδια...
παρολο που ειπα να μην ζυγιστω επειδη ειμαι αδιαθετη,,,,ε λοιπον με εδειξε 70,100 και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> ευτυχως ουτε κολικους ουτε θεμε με τα δοντακια ειχα κ στα 2 παιδια...
> παρολο που ειπα να μην ζυγιστω επειδη ειμαι αδιαθετη,,,,ε λοιπον με εδειξε 70,100 και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα,,,


μπράβο Ελενα!!!!!!!:thumbup: Ανοιξε καλα τον δρόμο προς τα 60 να έρθω και εγώ

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο!!!! Εγω ζυγιστηκα απο περιεργεια, πριν το γυμναστηριο είχα πέσει λίγο από το πρωί ( 102.9 φαγωμένη)
Μετά το γυμναστήριο ήμουν ένα κιλό πάνω χαχαχαχα
Καλό ξημέρωμα να έχουμε, αύριο πάλι ζύγισμα.

----------


## helena73

θα ηθελαπολυ να με δειξει στα 69 αλλα αυριο εχω 2 παιδικα παρτυ,,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> θα ηθελαπολυ να με δειξει στα 69 αλλα αυριο εχω 2 παιδικα παρτυ,,,,


Καλά λες προς τα 69 και εγώ σου λέω να ανοίξεις τον δρόμο προς τα 70. ότι να ναι είμαι! Τώρα το διόρθωσα!

Τα παιδικά πάρτυ έχουν χάλια φαγητό , μπλιαχ σου λέω!!! το μόνο που αξίζει είναι ο καφές και η coca cola light, στο τσακίρ κέφι η οικοδέσποινα μπορεί να έχει πετύχει και ένα πιτάκι αλλά μη φανταστείς ότι μπορείς να πας σε πάρτυ και να βρεις παραπάνω από ένα καλό πιτάκι! Μην μπεις καν στο κόπο να δοκιμάσεις δεύτερο στο λέω εγγυημένα! :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> θα ηθελαπολυ να με δειξει στα 69 αλλα αυριο εχω 2 παιδικα παρτυ,,,,


Να πας πολυ καλα φαγωμένη κι εκεί ζήτα κάποιο light αναψυκτικό ή ανθρακούχο! Εχουν τέλεια μεζεδάκια γμτ για τα μικρά. Μπορείς να φας αν έχουν κοτομπουκίτσες και σαλάτα.

----------


## helena73

πωσ να παω φαγωμενη???το ενα ειναι στις 12 κ το αλλο στις 5

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> πωσ να παω φαγωμενη???το ενα ειναι στις 12 κ το αλλο στις 5


Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιος ψάχνει δικαιολογίες για να τσιμπήσει λιχουδιές αύριο :wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> πωσ να παω φαγωμενη???το ενα ειναι στις 12 κ το αλλο στις 5


Καλά να μη σου πω τα άπειρα πουμπορείς να πάρεις μαζί να φας στο ενδιάμεσο! Οταν θέλουμε τρώμε στα όρθια άνετα!
Προσωπικά στη θέση σου θα έτρωγα μια μεγάλη ομελέτα με ασπράδια για πρωινό, 1 τοστ και κανένα φρούτο. Αυτό ναι είναι καλά φαγωμένη. Πίνεις και το καφεδάκι σου και πας κυρία και στα 2 πάρτυ.

----------


## sweetOctober

102.8 και αρχιζω την καθοδικη μου πορεια και παλι, συντομα ευχομαι.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.8 και αρχιζω την καθοδικη μου πορεια και παλι, συντομα ευχομαι.


πάμε να δούμε το διψήφιο!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

6 μέρες τα δίνω όλα, μετά θα κάνω σπιτική πίτσα, μια δική μου μια του χασμπαντ, και θα τη φάω όλη :lol:
Εντάξει άμα βάλω στη δικη μου γαλοπουλα, μανιταρια, ντοματα και μιλνερ σιγά πόσες θερμιδες να βγει! Πωπω εχω φαγητοστοχο, ποιος με πιανει!!!:bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

(ζήτησε πίτσα,τόσο καιρό δεν του μαγειρεύω οπότε θέλω να του κάνω το χατήρι!):bouncing: 9 σου ερχομαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι αερααααααααααααααααααααα και σήμερα επειδή είναι κλειστά το γυμναστήριο θα κανω μπολικο σιδερο :starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 6 μέρες τα δίνω όλα, μετά θα κάνω σπιτική πίτσα, μια δική μου μια του χασμπαντ, και θα τη φάω όλη :lol:
> Εντάξει άμα βάλω στη δικη μου γαλοπουλα, μανιταρια, ντοματα και μιλνερ σιγά πόσες θερμιδες να βγει! Πωπω εχω φαγητοστοχο, ποιος με πιανει!!!:bouncy:


Ρε παιδάκι μου μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς; Αυτό με την πίτσα δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ ασφαλές. Άσε που αν τη μια συγκρατείσαι και την άλλη αφήνεσαι το στομάχι δεν μαζεύεται. 'Η μαζεύεται αλλά πολύ πιο αργά! Ο μεγαλύτερος σύμμαχος στην δίαιτα είναι να μη πεινάς. Αν δεν μαζέψει το στομάχι θα πεινάς συνέχεια! Έτσι το μόνο όπλο που θα σου μένει θα είναι η θέληση, η οποία θα πρέπει να είναι ατσαλένια για να αντέχεις την πείνα. Αντί να κάνεις μια πίτσα για εσένα θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα σε μια άκρη στο ταψί να φτιάξεις 1-2 κομμάτια για εσένα. Να είναι π.χ το μεσημεριανό σου ή το βραδινό σου. 'Ομορφα και καλά! Άσε που για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις 6 ημέρες. Και ο husband θα φάει πιο γρήγορα πίτσα και εσύ θα τα πας καλύτερα! Μια πρόταση, αν είπα βλακεία απλά κάνε πως δεν το είδες! :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

έχεις δίκιο αλλά σε ολόκληρη την πίτσα μπορώ να μετρήσω με ακρίβεια θερμίδες, οπότε δε θα ξεφύγω  :Wink:  ενώ πχ στα 2 κομμάτια θα αμφιβάλω, οπότε θα καταλήξω να φάω παραπανω "αφού τη χάλασα που τη χάλασα¨".
Το στομάχι μου γεμίζει με μισόκιλα σαλάτες, δε νομίζω να κλείσει τώρα κοντά χαχαχαχαχα δυστηχώς δεν γίνεται τα ξεχειλώματα χρόνων να κλείσουν σε ένα μήνα  :Wink:  Γιατί να κάνω πως δε το είδα? Και δίκιο να μην είχες!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.8 και αρχιζω την καθοδικη μου πορεια και παλι, συντομα ευχομαι.



:thumbup::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk :

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.8 και αρχιζω την καθοδικη μου πορεια και παλι, συντομα ευχομαι.


ελα ρε συ μπραβο ! Σηντομοτατα θα είναι η καθοδικη πορεια μην ανησυχεις  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

τρέχα από τώρα Στελλού μου! Εμ σιγά μη σε αφήσω να με φτάσεις :P Αντε μακάρι να δούμε 9 σύντομα ουφ αχ βαχ κλαψ:roll:

----------


## helena73

69,700!!!!βεβαια πηγα σε 2 παιδικα παρτυ,,,δεν πολυεφαγα αλλα..θα δειξει αυριο...

----------


## sweetOctober

ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ μπράβο βρε Ελενα μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είδα στο αλλο δεν εφαγες πολλα παιδι μου, δεν εχω ιδεα απο θερμιδες τους, τα τζανκ φουντ δε τα μετραω ποτε, μονο καθαρες τροφες.

----------


## sweetOctober

πωπω εχω κοιλια χαλια με αυτα που εφαγα παλι σημερα (χθες) και να δω πως θα φαω αυριο τα ρεβυθια που εχω στο μενου μου! Σε ένα δίωρο έχει ζυγισμα, εκτός κι αν καταφερω να κοιμηθω ενω ο αντρας μου καθαριζει  :Big Grin:  Και τα κεφάλια μέσα  :Mad:

----------


## sweetOctober

102.9 ουφ :dork:

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα έκλεισα την 5η εβδομάδα με Ατκινς !
Έχασα τουλάχιστον 5 κιλά! Αυτό σημαίνει 1 κιλό επιπλέον απ' ότι έχανα σε δίαιτα διατροφής! 
1 κιλό δεν φαίνεται τόσο πολύ, αν όμως γίνει και τους επόμενους 2-3 μήνες έχω σύνολο απώλειας 3-4 κιλάκια επιπλέον και αυτό δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο! 
Για να δούμε! Είμαι πολύ περίεργη για το πως λειτουργεί. Από πείνα και λιγούρες δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα!
Ποτέ δεν έχω νιώσει καλύτερα κάνοντας δίαιτα! Το μόνο που πραγματικά θα ήθελα να τρώω και δεν τρώω είναι τα όσπρια. Δεν πειράζει, λογικά σε 4-5 μήνες θα ξαναμπούν στη διατροφή μου δεν είναι και φοβερό!
Πέρα από αυτό περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω αύριο - μεθαύριο οπότε μετά μπορεί να έχω και λίγη πρόσθετη απώλεια!


Σήμερα είμαι : 71,4 και 27,9 κιλά λίπους* ( αν, η λιπομέτρηση της ζυγαριάς έχει καμιά επαφή με την πραγματικότητα)

ποσοστό λίπους: 39% Τ-Ρ-Α-Γ-Ι-Κ-Ο !!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

μια χαρα είσαι, κι γω τόσο λίπος έχω, συμπασχω χαχαχαχα (αστειάκι) αλλά σκέψου ότι είναι ποσοστιαίο, άρα έχω πολλά πολλά κιλά λίπους πάνω από σενα :P στη θέση σου θα ένιωθα καλύτερα! Τουλάχιστο από μενα :P

----------


## sweetOctober

αμ με ζυγαρια το μετρας? Ειναι ελαφρως χαλια οι μετρησεις τους, με τεραστια αποκλιση. Εγγυρο ειναι μονο σε ειδικα κεντρα ή στο διαιτολογο, αν εχει το αντιστοιχο μηχανημα. Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις μεζουρα για πιο εγγυρα, δεν δειχνει λιπος αλλα σιγουρα δειχνει την απωλεια.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μια χαρα είσαι, κι γω τόσο λίπος έχω, συμπασχω χαχαχαχα (αστειάκι) αλλά σκέψου ότι είναι ποσοστιαίο, άρα έχω πολλά πολλά κιλά λίπους πάνω από σενα :P στη θέση σου θα ένιωθα καλύτερα! Τουλάχιστο από μενα :P



εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το παραχέσ@με  :Frown: 
ποσοστά είναι αυτά; Ακου 39% από εμένα είναι αηδιαστικό τρεμουλιαστό λίπος! :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## sweetOctober

με μια προχειρη γκουγκλοριξια http://www.sciencetech.gr/pics/produ...u%20lipous.pdf

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μια χαρα είσαι, κι γω τόσο λίπος έχω, συμπασχω χαχαχαχα (αστειάκι) αλλά σκέψου ότι είναι ποσοστιαίο, άρα έχω πολλά πολλά κιλά λίπους πάνω από σενα :P στη θέση σου θα ένιωθα καλύτερα! Τουλάχιστο από μενα :P
> 
> 
> ...


άρχισε ασκήσεις με βάρη, αερόβια μέτριας έντασης για αρκετή ώρα, σίγουρα πάνω από 20' και καλύτερα 40' κάθεμέρα, και θα το ρίξεις στα τάρταρα.
Φαε και τις πρωτείνες σου και είσαι τζιτζι  :Wink:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ααααα δεν θα περάσω καλά μαζί σου! Κάθε μέρα θα με στέλνεις γυμναστήριο;:wow::shocked2::wow:

----------


## sweetOctober

αρχισε να κανεις διαδρομο καθε μερα και μετα βλεπουμε, λογικα θα σου βαλει εως 5 φορες τη βδομαδα να ζεσταθει το σωμα σου, να καψει η μηχανη, να λιπανθουν τα γραναζια και παει λεγοντας χαχαχαχα
Καληνύχτα :grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Τελικα δε κοιμηθηκα, ειχαμε οικονομικη κουβεντα και μαλιστα εχω τοσο προβληματιστει και στεναχωρηθει που απορω με τον εαυτο μου πως και δε σκεφτηκα να φαω! Ακομη κι ενω εκρυβα το φαγητο στο ψυγειο (κι χω ακομα κι αλλες δουλειες αντιστοιχες). 
Το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι ποτε θα ξημερωσει, να ζυγιστω και να παω γυμναστηριο! Δε παμε καλα....Το μονο που με καιει ειναι οτι απο μεθαυριο δε θα μπορω να πηγαινω πρωι γυμναστηριο. Δηλ. ο κοσμος καιγεται κι γω το χαβα μου.
Παντως ειναι τοσα πλεον τα προβληματα ολου του κοσμου (και τα δικα μας) που σκεφτομαι οτι πρεπει να απεξαρτησουμε το φαι απο τα προβληματα, αλλιως και παχυες θα ειμαστε και τα προβληματα δε θα φυγουν.
Συγνωμη που το λεω τοσο "ωμα", Τασο ελπιζω να μη σε σοκαρα :bigsmile:
Προτιμω να εχω ευελικτο σωμα, κι οχι ενα βαρυ ασηκωτο σωμα. Ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα αλαφρυνει ολη μου τη ζωη, εστω και λιγο. Ο,τι μπορούμε ας το κανουμε! Στο χέρι μας είναι!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Τελικα δε κοιμηθηκα, ειχαμε οικονομικη κουβεντα και μαλιστα εχω τοσο προβληματιστει και στεναχωρηθει που απορω με τον εαυτο μου πως και δε σκεφτηκα να φαω! Ακομη κι ενω εκρυβα το φαγητο στο ψυγειο (κι χω ακομα κι αλλες δουλειες αντιστοιχες). 
> Το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι ποτε θα ξημερωσει, να ζυγιστω και να παω γυμναστηριο! Δε παμε καλα....Το μονο που με καιει ειναι οτι απο μεθαυριο δε θα μπορω να πηγαινω πρωι γυμναστηριο. Δηλ. ο κοσμος καιγεται κι γω το χαβα μου.
> Παντως ειναι τοσα πλεον τα προβληματα ολου του κοσμου (και τα δικα μας) που σκεφτομαι οτι πρεπει να απεξαρτησουμε το φαι απο τα προβληματα, αλλιως και παχυες θα ειμαστε και τα προβληματα δε θα φυγουν.
> Συγνωμη που το λεω τοσο "ωμα", Τασο ελπιζω να μη σε σοκαρα :bigsmile:
> Προτιμω να εχω ευελικτο σωμα, κι οχι ενα βαρυ ασηκωτο σωμα. Ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα αλαφρυνει ολη μου τη ζωη, εστω και λιγο. Ο,τι μπορούμε ας το κανουμε! Στο χέρι μας είναι!


Καλά λες ένα πρόβλημα λιγότερο! 
Να τελειώνουμε με το βάρος να πάμε παρακάτω επιτέλους!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ξέρεις αυτό σκεφτόμουν σήμερα, για να πάμε παρακάτω πρέπει να χάσουμε βάρος με τον τρόπο που θα ζήσουμε. Για αυτό σκέφτηκα "ας χαλάσω άλλες χ φορές τη δίαιτα αρκεί να καταφέρω αν τρώω από όλα"
Ξέρεις ήδη κουράστηκα να μαγειρεύω ξεχωριστά για μένα (για την ακρίβεια μόνο για μένα).
Δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω σε λίγες εβδομάδες λόγω χρόνου, κι ό,τι κιλά θα έχω χάσει ή θα τα πάρω ή στην καλύτερη, δε θα χάσω άλλα.
Ενώ το νόημα είναι να βρούμε κάθε ένας, αφού είμαστε μοναδικοί, τί στο καλό κάνουμε λάθος τόσα χρόνια, να το παλεψουμε ειδικα αυτο το κομματι.
Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητή, απλά σκέφτομαι, ίσως πιο απλά από ποτέ. Ισως και τα πολυσυνθετα σκεπτικα και η μονιμη ενασχοληση μας με το βαρος μας τελικα μια τρυπα στο νερό να κάνουν.
Μπορούμε να βρούμε τί κάνουμε λάθος και αυτό να διορθώσουμε, είτε αυτό είναι στον τρόπο ζωής μας που δεν τον διαχειριζόμαστε σωστά είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού.
Αν νικήσουμε την αιτία, ή μια από αυτές, αποδυναμώνουμε τον "εχθρό". Τα ανεπιθύμητα κιλά θα φύγουν πιο εύκολα από ότι μπήκαν. Δεν θα θέλει καθόλου κόπο τότε, γιατί θα είναι κάτι φυσικό, νικώντας κάποια από τις αιτίες πλησιάζεις περισσότερο προς το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα χωρίς κόπο!

Σας ζάλισα, αλλά το μάτι γαρίδα, το πρωινό ζύγισμα αργεί, το γυμναστήριο δεν είναι ανοιχτό τέτοια ώρα, και βαριέμαι  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, αν και δεν κοιμήθηκα :crazy: 102.3 :roll:
Δεν πήγα ούτε γυμναστήριο, λογικά μετά.

----------


## sweetOctober

101.9 gioyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxouuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uu  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 101.9 gioyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxouuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uu :smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 εσυ εισαι φαινομενο!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 101.9 gioyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxouuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uu :smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
>  εσυ εισαι φαινομενο!!!


μεγααααααάλο:thumbup::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

αύριο θα είμαι ακόμα πιο κάτω!!! το νιώθω ήδη! Η κοιλιά έχει πάει μέσα!
Αρκεί να μη πλακωθώ το βράδυ στα ποπ κορν, γιατί θα δούμε ταινία. Μάλλον θα πάωφαγωμένη να είμαι σίγουρη!
Επίσης μετέθεσα τον εορτασμό του Αγ. βαλεντινου για παρασκευη, πριβε με τον καλο μου, γιατι μου τη δινει αυτη η γιορτη, κι επισης δεν ηθελα να βγουμε να φαμε, ενω μεθαυριο θα παμε για ποτακι και μετα ελπιζω να καψουμε καμμια θερμιδα :roll:. Κι αν δε κάψουμε θα μας βγαλει το λαδι ο γιος μας να τον κοιμισουμε, οποτε ΟΚ και παλι χαχαχαχαχα:yes:

Τί θα κάνετε του Αγ. βαλεντινου?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπραβο βρε sweet! αντε να ξεμπερδευω κι εγώ με τα μηνιαία να δω τι μου γίνεται... του αγιου βαλεντινου ποτέ δεν έκανα κάτι ιδιαίτερο είτε είχα σχέση είτε όχι (βασικά μου την ψιλοδίνει σαν μέρα) και φέτος είμαι και μακριά απ τ'αγόρι μου (όπως και πέρσυ) οπότε άαααακυρο ....

----------


## sweetOctober

Μια από τα ίδια, καθαρά εμπορική μέρα, βέβαια παλιά μου έπαιρνε δωράκια, φέτος να δούμε που δε παίζει χρήμα!
Δεν είμαι και πολυ φαν των δώρων η αλήθεια είναι.

Στελλού μου ακόμα περίοδο έχω και μάλιστα πονάω και λίγο αλλά θα πάω γυμναστήριο. Είδα ακόμα πιο χαμηλή ένδειξη και πείσμωσα.

Αυτό που θέλω είναι να φάω σήμερα 2 πίτες γύρο από όλα. Αυτά πόσες θερμίδες να έχουν? Είχα ακούσει σε μια εκπομπή 350 το ένα, αν είναι αλάδωτη η πίτα και βάλεις τζατζίκι. Ισχύει?

Ενδειξη ζυγαριας πριν λίγο 101.6 νηστική, ξυπνήσαμε αργά (όχι ότι κοιμηθήκαμε το βράδυ...)
Εφυγα για γυμναστήριο αερόβια :roll:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μια από τα ίδια, καθαρά εμπορική μέρα, βέβαια παλιά μου έπαιρνε δωράκια, φέτος να δούμε που δε παίζει χρήμα!
> Δεν είμαι και πολυ φαν των δώρων η αλήθεια είναι.
> 
> Στελλού μου ακόμα περίοδο έχω και μάλιστα πονάω και λίγο αλλά θα πάω γυμναστήριο. Είδα ακόμα πιο χαμηλή ένδειξη και πείσμωσα.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω είναι να φάω σήμερα 2 πίτες γύρο από όλα. Αυτά πόσες θερμίδες να έχουν? Είχα ακούσει σε μια εκπομπή 350 το ένα, αν είναι αλάδωτη η πίτα και βάλεις τζατζίκι. Ισχύει?
> 
> Ενδειξη ζυγαριας πριν λίγο 101.6 νηστική, ξυπνήσαμε αργά (όχι ότι κοιμηθήκαμε το βράδυ...)
> Εφυγα για γυμναστήριο αερόβια :roll:



Τι 350 θερμίδες μας δουλεύουν, με τίποτα! 35000 θερμίδες μπορεί!
Να ορίσουμε λίγο τι λέμε πίτα γύρο απ' όλα;
Εγώ εννοώ πίτα, τηγανητές πατάτες μπόλικο γύρο κέτσαπ μουστάρδα κρεμμύδι και συν το τζατζίκι που λες. Μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα;

Αν ναι, μόνο οι *πατάτες τηγ. πατάτες έχουν 217 θερμίδες*, 
*λιπαρό χοιρινό κρέας* ακόμη και αν έχει μόνο 120 γρ πάμε γύρω στα *380 θερμίδες, 1 κ.σ τζατζίκι 75* 
το λιγότερο που μπορώ να υπολογισω την *πίτα αλάδωτη είναι στις 150 θερμίδες* 
άρα : *σύνολο το 822 θερμίδες το ένα* μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο αληθινό!
Αν τα κάνεις επι 2 ισούται με 1644 ωραιότατες θερμίδες ! Άπειρο λίπος και αλάτι!

Να διευκρινίσω ότι εδώ (Θεσ/νίκη) τα σάντουιτς με πίτα γύρο είναι κάπως έτσι :


αν αυτό είχε 350 θερμίδες το ένα εγώ θα ήμουν μοντέλο, λέμε τώρα :spin:

----------


## marimari

τι λετε βρε;;;
280 εχει ενα απλό τοστ...
Πανω κατω 800 θερμιδες εχει.Καλοφαγωτα!!!!!!!!:yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

αμ δε θα τα φαω γιατι εβρεχε, κι ετσι αργησα να παω γυμναστηριο. Στο ενδιαμεσο επινα καφε σκετο. Ημουν νηστικη απο χθες. Λεω ας ξαναζυγιστω (γιατι επισκεφτηκα τον προεδρο=τουαλετα) και με εδειξε 101.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit::smilegrin::yes: Και τωρα πεισμωσα και θελω να δω 100.
Εννοειται δεν θα τα φαω, αλλωστε τα σκεφτομαι απο χτες και ειναι σα να τα εφαγα!
Τωρα γυρισα απο αεροβια 55', εφαγα μια μπανανα να αναπληρωσω ενεργεια αμεσα, γιατι κουραστηκα σημερα.
Θα σχεδιασω μετα τι θα φαω, ευτυχως το παιδι κοιμαται! 

mari μου εσύ πως πας? Σου έκατσε καλα η δίαιτα σου? 
need σε ευχαριστω πολύ, αν ήξερα πόσο έχει ο γύρος θα έπαιρνα μεριδα γυρο και θα το υπολογιζα/εφτιαχνα μονη μου με γιαουρτι. Εχω να σας δωσω και φοβερη συνταγη για σπιτικο γυρο, πανευκολη, αλλα θελει να έχεις λίγο χρόνο.

Σας φιλώ, επανέρχομαι:starhit::spin::spin::smileg rin::yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

need τον γυρο εννοεις να τον υπολογισω σαν λιπαρο χοιρινο κρεας? Σε αυτο μπορεις να με διαφωτισεις? Γιατι θα τα φαω τωρα κοντα τα σουβλακια και δεν τα γλιτωνω, τουλαχιστο να τα φτιαξω μονη μου απο γυρο και να ζυγισω ολα τα υλικα με ακριβεια.
(τον γυρο θελω να τον παρω ετοιμο σαν μεριδα γυρο και να χρησιμοποιησω τα υλικα, μονο που θα βαλω γιαουρτι αντι για τζατζικι κτλ)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> need τον γυρο εννοεις να τον υπολογισω σαν λιπαρο χοιρινο κρεας? Σε αυτο μπορεις να με διαφωτισεις? Γιατι θα τα φαω τωρα κοντα τα σουβλακια και δεν τα γλιτωνω, τουλαχιστο να τα φτιαξω μονη μου απο γυρο και να ζυγισω ολα τα υλικα με ακριβεια.
> (τον γυρο θελω να τον παρω ετοιμο σαν μεριδα γυρο και να χρησιμοποιησω τα υλικα, μονο που θα βαλω γιαουρτι αντι για τζατζικι κτλ)


Έτσι λέω. Υπολόγισε τον σαν μια λιπαρή μπριζόλα και βάλε και κάτι ακόμα.
Γιατί δεν προτιμάς καλαμάκια ή γύρο κοτόπουλο; Λογικά θα είναι πιο συμμαζεμένα. Μια φορά που είχα πάρει πίτα για γύρο από το super market και είχε πάνω θερμίδες είχα φρικάρει! Δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω πόσες αλλά ήταν αρκετές. 
Οταν έκανα δίαιτα με θερμίδες χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ τις αράβικες πίτες και σαν βάση για light pizza και σαν πίτα για γύρο. 
Αν ψήσεις το κρέας στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς νερό γίνεται τέλειο!!!! Το λαδώνεις ελαφρώς, αφήνεις το αντικολλητικό να κάψει καλά και το ψήνεις. Δεν ρίχνεις νερό σε καμιά φάση! Αφού κάνει κρούστα από τη μια το γυρνάς από την άλλη, μόλις κάνει κρούστα, χαμηλώνεις φωτιά και σκεπάζεις! Γίνεται σαν να τρως ψητό στα κάρβουνα! Αν το περιποιηθείς και με μπαχαρικά, τύφλα να έχει ο γύρος! Το τυλίγεις σε μια αράβικη πίτα προσθέτεις λίγο light home made τζατζίκι και είσαι super!
Οτι και αν αποφασίσεις καλή όρεξη!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

βρε συ ξεχειλωσες τη σελιδα, όμως φοβερες οι φωτο!!! Μπράβο σου!
Θα σου πω συνταγή από το sefonair για γυρο, παρομοια με τη δικια σου.
Ξερω ποσο εχουν οι πιτες και ολα που περιεχει ενα σουβλακι. Μονο το γυρο δεν ξερω. 
Εχω διαολιστει, μου τελειωσε η μπαταρια της ζυγαριας και τωρα ηθελα να φαω το κεκακι μου και να πιω το καφεδακι μου  :Smile: 
Ευτυχως προλαβα να ζυγισω το μεσημεριανο μου. Παω να υπολογισω θερμιδες.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> βρε συ ξεχειλωσες τη σελιδα, όμως φοβερες οι φωτο!!! Μπράβο σου!
> Θα σου πω συνταγή από το sefonair για γυρο, παρομοια με τη δικια σου.
> Ξερω ποσο εχουν οι πιτες και ολα που περιεχει ενα σουβλακι. Μονο το γυρο δεν ξερω. 
> Εχω διαολιστει, μου τελειωσε η μπαταρια της ζυγαριας και τωρα ηθελα να φαω το κεκακι μου και να πιω το καφεδακι μου 
> Ευτυχως προλαβα να ζυγισω το μεσημεριανο μου. Παω να υπολογισω θερμιδες.


'Οποτε μπορείς πες!

----------


## marimari

Καλημεραααααααααααααααα
Οχι και τοσο χαρούμενη σήμερα γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο με τον μικρο 2 βδομαδες χωρίς σχολείο.Έπαιξαν τα νευρα μου.Οχι τιποτ αλλο αλλα και αυτο θελει κατι να κανει εξω, εξω βρεχει καθε μερα, μεσα παίζουμε αλλα εχω να κανω και δουλειες, και το πιο βασικο εχω να παω γυμναστήριο δεν ξερω και εγω απο ποτε...:no:

300 γρμ πανω σημερα ισως επειδη εφαγα για βραδυ ενα παρα πολύ αλμυρό τυρι.
Ειναι κατηγορία Παρμεζάνας και δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του.Τοτρωγα και το σκεφτόμουν οτι κατι δεν θα πάει καλά.
Λυσαααααααααα!!!!!!!
Συνεχιζω ....κάμπτομαι αλλα θα συνέλθω γρήγορα.!!!!!!!!!!

αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμους

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημεραααααααααααααααα
> Οχι και τοσο χαρούμενη σήμερα γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο με τον μικρο 2 βδομαδες χωρίς σχολείο.Έπαιξαν τα νευρα μου.Οχι τιποτ αλλο αλλα και αυτο θελει κατι να κανει εξω, εξω βρεχει καθε μερα, μεσα παίζουμε αλλα εχω να κανω και δουλειες, και το πιο βασικο εχω να παω γυμναστήριο δεν ξερω και εγω απο ποτε...:no:
> 
> 300 γρμ πανω σημερα ισως επειδη εφαγα για βραδυ ενα παρα πολύ αλμυρό τυρι.
> Ειναι κατηγορία Παρμεζάνας και δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του.Τοτρωγα και το σκεφτόμουν οτι κατι δεν θα πάει καλά.
> Λυσαααααααααα!!!!!!!
> Συνεχιζω ....κάμπτομαι αλλα θα συνέλθω γρήγορα.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμους



:sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff:μια απο τα ιδια....

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, είναι χάλια η κλεισούρα πραγματικά!
Σήμερα 101.0 :thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Mpraβο sweetOctober αργα και σταθερα.

Τελικα πηγα γυμναστηριο και εκανα και παραπανω.
Ειναι ωραιο ρε γαμωτο.Σου ανεβαζει την διαθεση.Ειχα ενα κεφι απο το 5 λεπτο και μετα.Πετουσα!!!!!!!!Δεν καταλαβα ποτε περασαν 40 λεπτα στο γρηγορο, και ειδα το ρολοι και παραλιγο να σαβουριαστω απο τον διαδρομο γιατι μπερδεψα την ωρα...Θα κολουσα στην τζαμαρια απο πισω μου σαν καρτουν:spin:
Ισως να τα φορτωσω σε μια φιλη μου αυριο και να ξαναπαω.Θα δω.Παντως εχουν δικιο για την ορμονη της χαρας με την γυμναστικη.
Αντε και απο τελος του μηνα αρχιζω και ζουμπα.Να φτιαξει αλλο λιγο η αντοχη μου και παω και αιθουσες.:spin:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημεραααααααααααααααα
> Οχι και τοσο χαρούμενη σήμερα γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο με τον μικρο 2 βδομαδες χωρίς σχολείο.Έπαιξαν τα νευρα μου.Οχι τιποτ αλλο αλλα και αυτο θελει κατι να κανει εξω, εξω βρεχει καθε μερα, μεσα παίζουμε αλλα εχω να κανω και δουλειες, και το πιο βασικο εχω να παω γυμναστήριο δεν ξερω και εγω απο ποτε...:no:
> 
> ...


Θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα, υπομονή! Έρχεται Άνοιξη, θα αρχίσουμε τις βόλτες, θα βλέπουμε τον ήλιο! Είμαστε τυχεροί και άτυχοι που ζούμε σε αυτή την χώρα! Ξέρουμε ότι μετά τη συννεφιά έρχεται ο ήλιος. Φαντάζεστε να μέναμε κάπου που είναι συνέχεια μουντός ο καιρός; Σκεφτείτε τις όμορφες μέρες που έρχονται, θα πίνουμε τα καφεδάκια μας και θα χαιρόμαστε που κρατηθήκαμε τις δύσκολες βροχερές ημέρες μακριά απο πειρασμούς! Μην εγκαταλείπετε τον αγώνα!
Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, είναι χάλια η κλεισούρα πραγματικά!
> Σήμερα 101.0 :thumbup:



Μπράβο!!!!!! Άντε και εις κατώτερα!

----------


## marimari

δικιο εχεις need2loose .Τι κανεις με το φαγητο;;;Τι αλλο να φαω.Πες καμια ιδεα.Εχεις δικιο μαυτο που ελεγες οτι δεν πεινας.Και εγω τα ιδια αρχιζω να παθαινω.Δεν εχω λιγουρες.Το μυαλο μου μονο πιναει αλλα το παλεύω αυτο πλεον.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, είναι χάλια η κλεισούρα πραγματικά!
> Σήμερα 101.0 :thumbup:


bravo !!!!! κοντευει το 99!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> δικιο εχεις need2loose .Τι κανεις με το φαγητο;;;Τι αλλο να φαω.Πες καμια ιδεα.Εχεις δικιο μαυτο που ελεγες οτι δεν πεινας.Και εγω τα ιδια αρχιζω να παθαινω.Δεν εχω λιγουρες.Το μυαλο μου μονο πιναει αλλα το παλεύω αυτο πλεον.


Εμένα και το μυαλό χόρτασε. Είναι απίστευτο, δεν το έχω ξανανιώσει!
Δεν κάνω κακές σκέψεις, έτσι και καταλάβω ότι πάει να ξεφύγει το μαζεύω αμέσως. Δεν αφήνω περιθώρια! Είναι σαν μια προπόνηση, μέχρι τον Ιούλιο πιστεύω ότι θα τελειοποιήσω το Mind control.
Τώρα για το θέμα πείνα! Εχθές το μεσημέρι έφαγα ένα ψητό ψάρι. Μέχρι το βραδάκι δεν ένιωσα πείνα. Σε κάποια φάση πήρα λίγο παρμεζάνα με ζαμπόν να δοκιμάσω επειδή τα πήρα εχθές. Ξαφνικά ένιωσα να με κατακλύζει πείνα, ήταν πολύ έντονο, μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση! Σε αυτή ακριβώς τη φάση φάνηκε το μεγαλείο της Ατκινς! Δεν πανικοβλήθηκα όπως σε άλλες δίαιτες ΄όπου σε αντίστοιχες φάσεις έτρωγα κάτι επιτρεπτό σε μικρή ποσότητα και μετά συνέχιζε η πεινά. Οχι! Έβγαλα ένα μπούτι κοτόπουλο που είχα έτοιμο και το έφαγα μετά μανίας! Ήξερα μάλιστα ότι αν δεν χορτάσω μπορούσα να φάω και άλλο κρέας και μπόλικα αυγά με τυρί και σαλάτα και ομελέτες με μπέικον και ένιωθα ήσυχη. Τελικά όσο εύκολα ήρθε η κρίση τόσο εύκολα έφυγε! Μετά το κοτόπουλο ένιωσα καλά, έφαγα και ένα αβγό βραστό πριν κοιμηθώ και όλα ο.κ.! Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση παλιά ή κοιμόμουν με άδειο στομάχι που γουργούριζε συνεχώς ή λύγιζα και έτρωγα ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου!

Το θέμα του τι θα φάμε είναι πονεμένο! Την ίδια απορία έχω πάλι σήμερα. Λέω να φάω κάτι σε ομελέτα με τυρί και κρεμμύδι για μεσημέρι με 2-3 αυγά. Δεν μου έρχεται να φάω κρέας. Το βράδυ δεν ξέρω... Μάλλον σαλάτα με μαρούλι, ρόκα, παρμεζάνα, λιαστή ντομάτα, ελιές και ψιλοκομμένο ψητό μπέικον. Η αγαπημένη μου!
Το καλοκαίρι που την έκανα για 6 εβδομάδες μερικές μέρες για να ξεφύγω λίγο από το κρέας έτρωγα φασολάκια με φέτα. Τώρα χειμώνα δεν μου έρχεται. Γενικά το καλοκαίρι θα είναι πιο εύκολα θα κάνουμε χωριάτικες σαλάτες και θα φουλάρουμε. Ως τότε θα κλείσει περισσότερο το στομάχι και θα είμαστε μια χαρά.
Τόσοι το έχουν κάνει τρόπο ζωής και τα πάνε μια χαρά με τη διατροφή. Εμείς δλδ τι είμαστε και δεν θα το καταφέρουμε για 1/2 - 1 χρόνο! Μια κοπέλα έβλεπα έχασε 30 κιλά σε ένα 6μηνο, μπροστά σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα η ταλαιπωρία του να βρεις τι να φας κάθε μέρα είναι απειροελάχιστη. Θα τα καταφέρουμε !!!! Mind control!
Αν κολλήσω και θέλω γλυκό πίνω μερικές γουλιές coca cola zero και μου φεύγει. Το κακό είναι ότι και σε αυτήν έχω βάλει μέτρο γιατί το είχα παρακάνει. Δεν πειράζει συνηθίζεται και αυτό. Θα μάθω να αρκούμε σε λίγες γουλιές και ίσως να νιώθω όλο και πιο σπάνια την ανάγκη της!

----------


## marimari

Συμφωνω με ολα οσα εγραψες.
Σαλατα με φετα και φασολακια;Μπορουμε;
Κοκα πινω ενα κρασοποτηρο μερα παρα μερα μονο και μονο για την αισθηση του γλυκου;
Μεσα ψηνω πιπεριες και μελιτζανες.Ποσες απαυτες μπορω να φαω.Θυμασαι.Ποσους υδ, εχει η μελιτζανα;
Τι κανεις με την ζυγαρια σου που ανεβοκατεβαίνει και σενα.Αρχισε και μενα νερα.Τι να κανω;;;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Συμφωνω με ολα οσα εγραψες.
> Σαλατα με φετα και φασολακια;Μπορουμε;
> Κοκα πινω ενα κρασοποτηρο μερα παρα μερα μονο και μονο για την αισθηση του γλυκου;
> Μεσα ψηνω πιπεριες και μελιτζανες.Ποσες απαυτες μπορω να φαω.Θυμασαι.Ποσους υδ, εχει η μελιτζανα;
> Τι κανεις με την ζυγαρια σου που ανεβοκατεβαίνει και σενα.Αρχισε και μενα νερα.Τι να κανω;;;


Μελιτζάνα μαγειρεμένη τσέκαρε εδώ :
http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nu...ggplant-cooked
κάνε κλικ στο τρόπο μέτρησης, π.χ φλιτζάνι, γραμμάρια κ.τ.λ και τσέκαρε επάνω τι carbs σου βγάζει
Πιπεριές ωμές:
http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nu.../green-peppers

Τα φασολάκια μέχρι ένα φλιτζάνι μαγειρεμένα με λίγη ντομάτα και λίγο κρεμμύδι αν θες να είσαι αυστηρή με τους υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## marimari

Ναι αλλα λεει μαγειρεμενη.Μηπως εννοει τηγανητή,;;;
Δεν εχει και λιγες παρολαυτα.Περισσοτερες και απο την ντοματα και δεν την τρωω για να κραταω χαμηλα τους υδατανθρακες...φαντασου!!!!!!! !

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναι αλλα λεει μαγειρεμενη.Μηπως εννοει τηγανητή,;;;
> Δεν εχει και λιγες παρολαυτα.Περισσοτερες και απο την ντοματα και δεν την τρωω για να κραταω χαμηλα τους υδατανθρακες...φαντασου!!!!!!! !


Αν πας κάτω κάτω στην σελίδα θα δεις ότι το έχει υπολογισμένο να έχει μαγειρευτεί με 5 γρ μαργαρίνη. 
Κοίτα μέχρι και ένα φλιτζάνι να φας δεν τρέχει τίποτα, το θέμα είναι θα χορτάσεις; Μάλλον όχι οπότε πάλι θέλει συνοδεία κρεατικού  :Frown: 
Για τη ζυγαριά που με ρώτησες κάπου ανακάλυψα το εξής:
Από κάτω της είχε 4 ποδαράκια. Η μικρή μου έσπασε 2 από αυτά και τα είχα κολλήσει με σελοτέιπ. Κάποια στιγμή το ένα από αυτά κουνήθηκε απειροελάχιστα και η ζυγαριά άρχισε να έχει αστάθεια. Τίποτα σπουδαίο, μερικά γραμμάρια 100-200 κάθε φορά που ανέβαινα και κατέβαινα. Μέχρι που μια μέρα όπως είχα αναφέρει με έδειξε ξαφνικά + 1/2 κιλό! Εκείνη την ημέρα διόρθωσα πολύ προσεκτικά τα ποδαράκια και δεν μου ξαναεμφάνισε πρόβλημα. Τώρα όσες φορές και αν ανεβοκατέβω το βάρος δεν αλλάζει οπότε θεωρώ ότι πάει σωστά. Δυστυχώς το 1/2 κιλό επιπλέον που μου είχε δείξει ήταν πραγματικό και το έχασα σταδιακά!

----------


## marimari

Ναιιιιιιιι δεν μιλαω για μανα τους τα λαχανικα.Παντα βαζω πρωτεινη διπλα.
Απλώς οπως εγραψα και στο αλλο θεμα ταχω παιξει με τον υπολογισμο των υδατανθρακων.Εννοειται ολα τα λαχανικα ειναι ψημενα στον φουρνο με πολύυυυυ λιγο λαδι.
Ποσο ειναι μια κουπα;;;

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ τρέμω το αυριανό ζύγισμα, κι ας ειμαι ξενηστικωμένη! Ποιος ξέρει πόσες θερμίδες είχε το μπισκοτομίγμα! Ελπίζω ότι πάνω από 1000 δεν είχε, άρα ίσως να μην επηρέασε καθόλου το βάρος μου, έστω και με κατακράτηση. Ειχα φαει πρίν μια 1500αρα. Τελοσπαντων έχω σκάσει, ήθελα να δω 100.9 πχ.............................................. ...........
Για να δουμε. Νιωθω πολυ φουσκωμένη και τα εντερα μου στριφογυριζουν ασχημα με τοση βρωμη και ταχινι.

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο Tassos67. Η πρωτεινη σου ειναι μονο ψαρι μεσα στη βδομαδα;;;

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο Tassos!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναιιιιιιιι δεν μιλαω για μανα τους τα λαχανικα.Παντα βαζω πρωτεινη διπλα.
> Απλώς οπως εγραψα και στο αλλο θεμα ταχω παιξει με τον υπολογισμο των υδατανθρακων.Εννοειται ολα τα λαχανικα ειναι ψημενα στον φουρνο με πολύυυυυ λιγο λαδι.
> Ποσο ειναι μια κουπα;;;


Αυτό τώρα το είδα! Προφανώς οι μελιτζάνες δεν υπάρχουν πια :smilegrin:
Αλλη φορά πες μου γραμμάρια και θα σου πω  :Smile:

----------


## ton76

[Μολις τωρα καταλαβα οτι αλλαξα κλαση παχυσαρκιας κατα ΔΜΣ! Απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα θεωρουμαι παχυσαρκος 1ου βαθμου ΔΜΣ=34.2 (<34.9) και ξεκινησα απο 3ου και νοσογονου παχυσαρκιας με 49.3 (>40)! [/quote]

τι να λεμε τωρα!!! αξιος οτι και να κανεις δουλευει!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit::st arhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit ::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα σας κι από εδω΄, 102 σήμερα και τα κεφάλια μέσα από αύριο  :Smile: 
Διατροφική νοημοσύνη! Πόσο δίκιο έχει ο κος Ζουμπανέας!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο Tassos67. Η πρωτεινη σου ειναι μονο ψαρι μεσα στη βδομαδα;;;
> 
> 
> ...


Τάσο Τάσο που είσαι; Σε θέλω για να μου δώσεις κουράγιο! Μου είχες πει ότι άλλες φορές χάνεις παραπάνω και άλλες λιγότερο. Τις εβδομάδες που χάνεις λιγότερο είναι επειδή κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά ή έτσι λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός; Θέλω να πω έχω ελπίδες ότι θα έρθουν και άλλες εβδομάδες που θα χάσω από ένα κιλό ή από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση ότι θα χάνω 700γρ -700γρ και άμα!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα πάλι 70,7 πάνω που χάρηκα εχθές! Αν υποψιαστώ ότι μέχρι εδώ ήταν το 1 κιλό / εβδομάδα θα κλαίω!
Άσε που αυτό το έργο το έχω ξαναδεί άπειρες φορές! Πολλά ζητάω; 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα, δεν "κλέβω" και είμαι διατεθειμένη να το παλέψω ως το τέλος. Τι άλλο να κάνω; Λέτε με τη γυμναστική να χάνω πιο πολύ;

----------


## anastasia__

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα πάλι 70,7 πάνω που χάρηκα εχθές! Αν υποψιαστώ ότι μέχρι εδώ ήταν το 1 κιλό / εβδομάδα θα κλαίω!
> Άσε που αυτό το έργο το έχω ξαναδεί άπειρες φορές! Πολλά ζητάω; 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα, δεν "κλέβω" και είμαι διατεθειμένη να το παλέψω ως το τέλος. Τι άλλο να κάνω; Λέτε με τη γυμναστική να χάνω πιο πολύ;


1 κιλό την εβδομάδα; Είσαι πολύ τυχερή! Μακάρι να συνεχίσεις έτσι! Εγώ στις καλές περιόδους χάνω το μάξιμουμ 700γρ την εβδομαδα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μαγδα αρκεσου σε οσα σου δινει το σωμα σου, ακουσε το, μη βιαζεσαι, εχει τους ρυθμους του. Τι σε εχει πιασει παιδι μου? Τα πρωτα κιλα φευγουν γρηγορα και το ξερεις, μετα ενα 1% του βαρους σου ειναι ΟΚ. Γιατι βιαζεσαι μου λες? Σε κυνηγα κανεις?

Καλημέρα κι από εδώ σε όλους, 101.4 σήμερα. Πάω να κόψω σαλάτες γιατί άμα αρχίσω βάρη...θα πέφτει πείνα μετά. Α Μάγδα αυτό δεν το "κρατησα" στη δίαιτα, λέει μια μικρή σαλάτα κι γω τρώω τοσύμπαν. Να γραφει στα πρακτικά παρακαλώ :P

----------


## helena73

καλημερα φιλαρακια,πως παει?σημερα 70,4 δεν εχασα γραμμαριο.....ανκαι χθες εκανα καλη διατροφη... :Stick Out Tongue: unk:
μαγδα καποια στιγμη στην ατκινς κολλας λιγο νομιζω αν φας μονο πρωτεινην για μια μερα ξεκολας....

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλημερα φιλαρακια,πως παει?σημερα 70,4 δεν εχασα γραμμαριο.....ανκαι χθες εκανα καλη διατροφη...unk:
> μαγδα καποια στιγμη στην ατκινς κολλας λιγο νομιζω αν φας μονο πρωτεινην για μια μερα ξεκολας....


Λες; Θα δω πως θα πάει και αυτή την εβδομάδα και την επόμενη θα αρχίσω τα πειράματα!

Λοιπόν σήμερα 70,4 και εγώ! Άντε να κατέβουμε από αυτό το 70+ το βαρέθηκα πια!

----------


## marimari

Υπομονη δεν λες και σε μενα;;;
Να δεις οτι μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας θα το δεις το 69,9!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μαγδα αρκεσου σε οσα σου δινει το σωμα σου, ακουσε το, μη βιαζεσαι, εχει τους ρυθμους του. Τι σε εχει πιασει παιδι μου? Τα πρωτα κιλα φευγουν γρηγορα και το ξερεις, μετα ενα 1% του βαρους σου ειναι ΟΚ. Γιατι βιαζεσαι μου λες? Σε κυνηγα κανεις?
> 
> Καλημέρα κι από εδώ σε όλους, 101.4 σήμερα. Πάω να κόψω σαλάτες γιατί άμα αρχίσω βάρη...θα πέφτει πείνα μετά. Α Μάγδα αυτό δεν το "κρατησα" στη δίαιτα, λέει μια μικρή σαλάτα κι γω τρώω τοσύμπαν. Να γραφει στα πρακτικά παρακαλώ :P


Ξέρεις γιατί βιάζομαι ; Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω χάσει τόσες φορές το ίδιο βάρος που έχω βαρεθεί. Δεν έχει νόημα να βλέπω ότι από 71 πχ πήγα 70,4 ! Έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές αυτόν το δρόμο, δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον! Το πάλεψα να κατέβω από τα 70 2 φορές πέρσι και άλλες πόσες τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια! Θέλω να φτάσω στα 64 που είναι το φράγμα το τελευταίων χρόνων για να αρχίσει και πάλι να έχει ενδιαφέρον. Να δω το 63, το 59 !
Έχω και μια βάπτιση στις 2 Ιουνίου και ήλπιζα να προλάβω να είμαι γύρω στα 59 αλλά τώρα δεν το βλέπω με τίποτα!
Ήθελα επιτέλους να πάω κάπου και να ψωνίσω με βάση τι μου αρέσει και όχι τι καλύπτει τα κιλά μου! Τι να κάνω; προφανώς δεν μου μένει παρά υπομονή. Ελπίζω με την γυμναστική να σφίξω και να δείχνω καλύτερη στα 63-64 απ' ότι παλιά!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Υπομονη δεν λες και σε μενα;;;
> Να δεις οτι μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας θα το δεις το 69,9!!!!!!!!!!:blush:


Υπολόγιζα αυτή τη Δευτέρα που μας έρχεται να είμαι στα 69,4. Τώρα δεν το βλέπω με τίποτα! Όσο για τον στόχο 69 στις 
01-03-13 δεν έχω καμιά ελπίδα!
Δίκιο έχεις, το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι υπομονή. Αυτό που δεν έκανα όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές. Καιρός να μάθω να κάνω πραγματική υπομονή!

----------


## marimari

Να σου γραψω και κατι αλλο που θεμαμαι απο τα παλαλια.Συνηθως λεει η καθοδος κολλάει στα κιλα που παλιά τα ειχαμε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.Εχει μνήμη το σώμα.Εκει δυστυχως -οπως λενε οι διαιτολόγοι- επιμένεις σταθερα και βλεπεις αποτα την κατρακύλα. :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά κορίτσι μου, τα ίδια περνάω με τα 90-100 κιλά. Οταν πάω στα 80 θα ειναι όλα πολύ καλύτερα γιατί εκεί δεν ήμουν συχνα, στα 70 θα πετάω! Εχει δίκιο Ο τάσος σε όλα όσα σου γράφει, συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Τάσο Τάσο που είσαι; Σε θέλω για να μου δώσεις κουράγιο! Μου είχες πει ότι άλλες φορές χάνεις παραπάνω και άλλες λιγότερο. Τις εβδομάδες που χάνεις λιγότερο είναι επειδή κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά ή έτσι λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός; Θέλω να πω έχω ελπίδες ότι θα έρθουν και άλλες εβδομάδες που θα χάσω από ένα κιλό ή από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση ότι θα χάνω 700γρ -700γρ και άμα!
> 
> 
> ...


Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου που έκανες τον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις τόσο αναλυτικά και ολοκληρωμένα. Θα συμφωνήσω στα περισσότερα από όσα μου έγραψες, θα έλεγα μάλιστα σε όλα εκτός από κάτι:




> Δεν ειναι δυνατον εσυ που εισαι φυσιολογικη να ζητας ψυχολογικη στηριξη απο εμενα που ειμαι αστα να πανε!!!


Μπορεί το βάρος μου να είναι σχετικά καλό αλλά το λίπος μου με κατατάσει στο 1ο επίπεδο παχυσαρκίας!
Το γυμναστήριο το επέλεξα όχι για να επιταχύνω την απώλεια αλλά για να κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου να αντιστρέψω το λάθος που έκανα επί χρόνια! Να αρχίσω για αλλαγή να αντικαθιστώ το λίπος με μυική μάζα. Αυτό που προέχει για εμένα είναι να κατέβω σε ένα υγιές επίπεδο λίπους. Φυσικά εννοείται ότι με ενδιαφέρει και η εικόνα. Θέλω να μη φαίνομαι μαλακή και χυμένη. Θέλω το σώμα μου να φαίνεται υγιές και να ανταποκρίνεται στην ηλικία μου.
Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου όσον αφορά το άγχος που μου επισημαίνεις ότι έχω!
Το άγχος είναι ο βασικός λόγος αποτυχίας μου και στις προηγούμενες προσπάθειες μου. Θεωρώ ότι το τώρα το ελέγχω λίγο (φαντάσου πως ήμουν πριν :spin :Smile: 
Βιάζομαι γιατί νιώθω σαν να ξύπνησα από λήθαργο. Έχασα τόσα χρόνια κάνοντας αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες και θάβοντας το σώμα μου κάτω από στρώματα λίπους!
Ξεκίνησα από τα 29 να προσπαθώ να χάσω αυτά τα γ@μοκιλά, για κάποιον θα ήταν παιχνίδι, δεν είναι δα και τόσα πολλά! Το ηλίθιο μυαλό μου τα κατέστρεψε όλα. Εγκλοβιζόμουν στην τελειομανία μου! Στην ακραία σκέψη! Αφού δεν μπορώ να είμαι 55 δεν με νοιάζει ας είμαι χοντρή, τι νόημα έχει; Πάντα ήμουν στα άκρα, γενικώς έτσι λειτουργώ! Ένα κακό χαρακτηριστικό μου που εντόπισα και προσπαθώ να αλλάξω! Ή όλα ή τίποτα ή άσπρο ή μαύρο. Το γκρίζο είναι λες και δεν υπάρχει για εμένα! 




> Για να χανεις 1 κιλο εβδομαδιαιως πρεπει να εχεις ημερησιο ελλειμα 1070 θερμιδες. Στις 20/2 καταναλωσες 1240 θερμιδες. Χωρις ασκηση εχεις ελλειμα 527 θερμιδες αρα την εβδομαδα θα χανεις μισο κιλο.


Φαίνεται από έρευνες που γίνονται ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρα, η θερμίδα δεν είναι πάντα μια θερμίδα.
Παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο το τι τρως. Ο οργανισμός ξοδεύει περισσότερη ενέργεια για να μεταβολίσει την πρωτεΐνη από ότι για να μεταβολίσει το λίπος και τους υδατάνθρακες.
Έτσι αν πάρεις πχ 100 θερμίδες από πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να χρειαστείς 40 για να τις μεταβολίσεις άρα μένουν οι 60, αντίστοιχα τρώγοντας υδατάνθρακες μπορεί για τις 100 θερμίδες να χρειαστείς 20 για να τις μεταβολίσεις που σου δίνουν καθαρό φορτίο 80 έναντι των 60 ( τα νούμερα δεν τα θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Όλο και περισσότερες έρευνες οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι εκτός του πόσο τρώμε έχει σημασία και το τι τρώμε. Άρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να παίρνω 1200 θερμίδες τρώγοντας πίτσα, σοκολάτες και πίνοντας κόκα κόλα και τελείως άλλο να τρώω 1200 θερμίδες προερχόμενες από πρωτεΐνη και σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες.
* Έχω σχετικό e-book για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται στα Αγγλικά





> Κι ελπιζω μετ
> α απο αυτα που σου εγραψα να μην με φοβηθεις περισσοτερο απο οσο εχεις δηλωσει οτι με φοβηθηκε το ματι σου  κι ακομη χειροτερα να μην με μισησεις. Ηταν εντελως χυμα αλλα νομιζω οτι τα λεω σωστα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά, να ξέρεις ότι εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ τις απαντήσεις σου και στηρίζομαι πολύ στην εμπειρία σου!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα χθες μου απάντησες τί γυμναστική άρχισες? Σε βρίσκω συνειδητοποιημένη πολύ, στο έχω ξαναπεί, πρέπει να αρχίσεις ασκήσης για μυική ενδυνάμωση, νομίζω είναι μονόδρομος για σένα εδώ που είσαι. Να αφήσεις τη ζυγαριά στην άκρη για 1 μήνα, να τρώς σωστά όπως γνωρίζεις, και να ασκείσαι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν έκανες βάρη ή όχι πρίν, κάτι είπες για μηχανήματα, για πες πιο αναλυτικά.
Η ανασύσταση του σώματος σου θα ξεκινήσει με τα βάρη αμέσως. Αλλά δε θα πρέπει να είσαι τόσο κολλημένη με τη ζυγαριά. Αρχικά θα χτίζεις μυς που είναι βαρύτεροι από το λίπος (τα έχουμε ξαναπέι αυτά αλλά νομίζω τα ξέρεις κι από μόνη σου έτσι?) και ενώθα είσαι σε δίαιτα ίσως να μη βλέπεις απώλεια στη ζυγαριά. Οι μυς με τη σειρά τους αυξάνουν τις καύσεις και καίνε το λίπος. Μακροπρόθεσμα θα έχεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα (πχ σε ένα εξάμηνο).
Για συζήτησε τα και με το γυμναστή σου που έχει "εικόνα" σου. Σε φιλώ.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα χθες μου απάντησες τί γυμναστική άρχισες? Σε βρίσκω συνειδητοποιημένη πολύ, στο έχω ξαναπεί, πρέπει να αρχίσεις ασκήσης για μυική ενδυνάμωση, νομίζω είναι μονόδρομος για σένα εδώ που είσαι. Να αφήσεις τη ζυγαριά στην άκρη για 1 μήνα, να τρώς σωστά όπως γνωρίζεις, και να ασκείσαι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν έκανες βάρη ή όχι πρίν, κάτι είπες για μηχανήματα, για πες πιο αναλυτικά.
> Η ανασύσταση του σώματος σου θα ξεκινήσει με τα βάρη αμέσως. Αλλά δε θα πρέπει να είσαι τόσο κολλημένη με τη ζυγαριά. Αρχικά θα χτίζεις μυς που είναι βαρύτεροι από το λίπος (τα έχουμε ξαναπέι αυτά αλλά νομίζω τα ξέρεις κι από μόνη σου έτσι?) και ενώθα είσαι σε δίαιτα ίσως να μη βλέπεις απώλεια στη ζυγαριά. Οι μυς με τη σειρά τους αυξάνουν τις καύσεις και καίνε το λίπος. Μακροπρόθεσμα θα έχεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα (πχ σε ένα εξάμηνο).
> Για συζήτησε τα και με το γυμναστή σου που έχει "εικόνα" σου. Σε φιλώ.


Ναι βρε σου απάντησα σε 2 διαφορετικά τοπικ. :starhit:
Έχουμε και λέμε: Όπως λες πράγματι γνωρίζω ακριβώς πως λειτουργεί το όλο θέμα με τον μυικό ιστό, τις καύσεις και το βάρος. Για αυτό πήρα τα μέτρα μου, για να μη πάθω κανένα εγκεφαλικό αν κολλήσει η ζυγαριά μου λόγω αλλαγής σύστασης του σώματος μου, μετρήθηκα και με μεζούρα! Τι νόμιζες το διακινδυνεύω εγώ το εγκεφαλικό; έχω και μικρό παιδί να μεγαλώσω! :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:
Το πρόγραμμα μου στηρίζεται προς το παρών σε 30λεπτο διάδρομο για ζέσταμα, ένα πέρασμα από όλα τα όργανα για γύμναση των περισσότερων μυικών ομάδων, κοιλιακούς, ραχιαίους και στο τέλος άλλο ένα δεκαπεντάλεπτο στο διάδρομο. Ελεύθερα βάρη δεν κάνω. Σταδιακά σκέφτομαι να κάνω εναλλαγές ανάμεσα στο τρέξιμο και στο περπάτημα ανεβοκατεβάζοντας παλμούς για να επιτύχω μεγαλύτερες καύσεις. Αλλά δεν βιάζομαι , θα το κάνω όταν νιώθω έτοιμη ότι μπορώ να τρέξω.

----------


## anastasia_s

Νομιζω οτι η διατροφη πρεπει να εχει ως σκοπο την αλλαγη των κακων μας συνηθειών... ειναι τρομερο λάθος να ζυγιζομαστε καθε μερα... περαν της ψυχολογικης επιβαρυνσης (τωρα γιατι πηρα 50 γρ γιατι εχασα αυτο , γιατι δεν πεφτει κ.α.) ο οργανισμος ειναι αδυνατο να δείξει απώλεια σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διάστημα... το ζυγισμα δεν πρεπει να ειναι ο μπαμπούλας αλλα ο φίλος μας τον οποιον μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε καθε 10 -15 μερες... αν εχουμε καποια απωλεια τοτε αυτο που κανουμε σημαινει οτι ειναι καλο.. αν οχι τοτε πρεπει να σκεφτω κατι αλλο , να αλλαξω ποσοτητες κτλ... μην αφηνετε την ζυγαρια να σας γινει εφιαλτης...

----------


## sweetOctober

Ο,τι λειτουργεί στον καθένα anastasia, ούτε εφιάλτης πρέπει να μας γίνεται ούτε και να τη θάβουμε και να αδιαφορούμε για τα κιλά που μπαίνουν, εξαιρετικά εύκολα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρες, 101.1-101.2

----------


## helena73

γεια σας τι κανετε?
70,1

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> γεια σας τι κανετε?
> 70,1


Δεν παίζω! Εγώ είμαι 70,2 σήμερα :tumble:

----------


## helena73

εισαι ομως πιο ψηλη κοριτσακι!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

άντε να αλλάξουμε δεκάδες ρε κορίτσια, αμήν! Εσείς είστε μια αναπνοή, εγω απέχω ακόμη 2-3 αερόβια :bigsmile:

----------


## helena73

ΓΑΜ@ τα νευρα μου,,παλι 70,4 #@%&*%$#@#$#

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> ΓΑΜ@ τα νευρα μου,,παλι 70,4 #@%&*%$#@#$#


Έλα να βρίσουμε μαζί Έλενα !!! Σήμερα και εγώ 70,4!!!!
Αλλά από πείρα αν δω μια φορά πιο χαμηλό νούμερο, ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ κοντά , αύριο μπορεί να είμαστε πιο κάτω και από εχθές. Ίσως έχουμε κατακράτηση...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> άντε να αλλάξουμε δεκάδες ρε κορίτσια, αμήν! Εσείς είστε μια αναπνοή, εγω απέχω ακόμη 2-3 αερόβια :bigsmile:


Άντε βρε Δημητρούλα αλλά, πότε επιτέλους; Λες και γίνεται επίτηδες, τώρα που πλησιάσαμε άρχισε να κάνει πείσματα η ζυγαριά!

----------


## helena73

χμ,,,,δευτερα θελω να ειμαι 69,,,%@#$%^%$#@

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> χμ,,,,δευτερα θελω να ειμαι 69,,,%@#$%^%$#@



Αυτή τη Δευτέρα; Δύσκολο εως απίθανο το βλέπω. Εκτός αν εννοείς την επόμενη οπότε εκεί υπάρχουν πιο πολλές πιθανότητες!

----------


## helena73

κ γω το βλεπω χλωμο...

----------


## helena73

τιλετε για αυτην εδω?????http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...5779#msg105779

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> τιλετε για αυτην εδω?????http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...5779#msg105779


http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...c=9300.0και αυτην...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by helena73_
> τιλετε για αυτην εδω?????http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...5779#msg105779
> 
> 
> http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...c=9300.0και αυτην...


Αυτό το link οδηγεί σε κεντρική σελίδα του forum. Για ποια λες;
Πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στη σελίδα που είναι γραμμένη η δίαιτα και μετά να κάνεις copy τη διεύθυνση.

----------


## helena73

η μια ειναι αυτη
http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...0433#msg130433

----------


## helena73

και η αλλη
http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...5779#msg105779

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> η μια ειναι αυτη
> http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...0433#msg130433


1) Η 1η φάση μοιάζει αρκετά με την 1η φάση του Ατκινς αλλά περιορίζει πολύ τα λίπη και απαγορεύει τα τυριά. Επιτρέπει τα φρούτα ως τις 14:00 βάση του ανεπιβεβαίωτου ισχυρισμού ότι παίζει ρόλο το τι ώρα θα φας υδατάνθρακες αν και όλο και περισσότερες έρευνες καταλήγουν ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο το τι ώρα τρώμε αυτά που τρώμε.
Με δεδομένο ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να τρώω φρούτα θα έλεγα ότι τη βρίσκω περιοριστική σε σχέση με την 1η φάση της Άτκινς.
2) Είναι δίαιτα χαμηλών λιπαρών και από όλες τις έρευνες που έχουν γίνει , αυτές οι δίαιτες έχουν την χειρότερη απόδοση.
3)Στη δεύτερη φάση τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα, το μόνο επιπλέον που θα ήθελα είναι τα τυριά. Τα λιπαρά είναι πολύ χαμηλά. Εξακολουθεί να έχει τον κανόνα ως τις 14:00 κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων τον οποίο εξακολουθώ να μην πιστεύω.

Γενικά είναι καλή διατροφή και η λογική του ανεβοκατεβάσματος των θερμιδών πρέπει να είναι αποτελεσματική. Αν νιώθεις ότι σου ταιριάζει, πέρα από τη 1η φάση που μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολη και τη μειωμένη πρόσληψη ελαιόλαδου δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολη.

Εγώ θα έβαζα περισσότερο λάδι και τυρί, δεν θα έτρωγα πατάτες και καλαμπόκι. Δεν θα τηρούσα τον κανόνα υδατάνθρακες ως τις 14:00. Δεν θα έτρωγα αποκλειστικά άπαχο κρέας. Οπότε τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλλον δεν θα την έκανα.

Νομίζω ότι πέρα από την 1η φάση η απώλεια κιλών θα είναι όπως με τις περισσότερες δίαιτες.

Εσύ, τι λες; Σκέφτεσαι να τη δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> και η αλλη
> http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...5779#msg105779


Τυπικό παράδειγμα δίαιτας. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο μάλλον. Απαγορεύει τα τυριά χωρίς λόγο κατά την άποψη μου!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, οι ζυγαριές μας συννενοημένες είναι?
Τα ίδια με χθες είμαι, ούτε καν 100 δεν έδειξε, εκεί κολλημένη, 101.1-101.2 (ανέβηκα 2-3 φορές πάνω αλλά δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε να δείξει πιο κάτω :P )
Σήμερα έκανα το πρωί νηστική αερόβια, λογικά μέσα στην ημέρα αυτη το βάροςμου θα πέσει. Ομως δε θα ξαναζυγιστώ, μια φορά αρκει. Εκτός κι αν βρεθώ τελείως γυμνή πάνω στη ζυγαριά :starhit:. 
Νιώθω ότι αύριο θα είμαι 100+ και θα έχω φύγει από τα 101. Η κοιλιά μου έχει εξαφανιστεί (όσο μπορεί σε ένα σώμα 100 κιλών και νιώθω λες κι χω χάσει 10 κιλά!)
Από την άλλη λόγω στενάχωρων εξελίξεων και κόσμου να μπαινοβγαίνει σπίτι μου + άγχος ίσως να κάνω κατακρατήσεις τρελές.

Επίσης άρχισα και βάρη, όχι κάτι φοβερό, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει μυική ανάπτυξη γιατί νιώθω όλο το σώμα να έχει δουλέψει καλά.
Τελοσπαντων, η αερόβια λογικά θα ρίχνει τη ζυγαριά υπό όλες τις συνθήκες, βέβαια προβληματίζομαι γιατί στην αρχή που έκανα αερόβια επί 1 βδομάδα είχε κολλήσει το βάρος μου τελείως. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Ο επιμένων νικά. Σκέφτομαι (που δε νομίζω να τα καταφέρω) να μη ζυγίζομαι για λίγες μέρες, να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο κάθε μέρα, να κρατήσω τη διατροφή, να αποσυνδέσω την τροφή από τα προβλήματα και όλα καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## helena73

δεν ξερω πιοα να κανω,,,φαν με τα τυρια δεν ειμαι καθολου οποτε δεν με νοιαζει που τα απαγορευουν κ οι 2,,,,μαλλον ηπρωτη μ αρεσει.....αν εξαιρεσω το θεμα με την ωρα,

----------


## need2loose

Η μεσογειακή διατροφή και η δίαιτα Άτκινς υπερτερούν της δίαιτας χαμηλών λιπαρών, σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη έρευνα!

http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/045/ent.7045.asp

----------


## helena73

αν τοκανω ετσιοπωςτο λες?δηλφρουτα καιμετα απο τις 2 και κοκκινοκρεασ?

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> αν τοκανω ετσιοπωςτο λες?δηλφρουτα καιμετα απο τις 2 και κοκκινοκρεασ?


Δεν ξέρω παιδί μου, καλή μου φαίνεται εκτός από το ότι περιορίζει το ελαιόλαδο πολύ!

http://diatrofi.medlook.gr/articles.php?id=125&type=1

http://www.logodiatrofis.gr/-orac/20...07-19-08-33-35

http://www.diaita-blog.gr/diatrofh/e...ito-ygeia.html

Εγώ νομίζω ότι καλύτερη δίαιτα είναι αυτή που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε εμείς συνδυάζοντας όλες τις γνώσεις μας.

Τι γνωρίζω- έχω διαβάσει σε έρευνες:

1) Ζάχαρη, λευκό αλεύρι = κακό από τα μέγιστα!

2) Ιδανικότερες τροφές για να μένεις χορτάτη περισσότερη ώρα είναι η πρωτεΐνη και οι σύνθετοι υδατάνθρακες ( ολικής άλεσης δημητριακά, φρούτα, λαχανικά, ρύζι αναποφλοίωτο, όσπρια)

3) Προσπαθούμε να μην προκαλούμε μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στη γλυκόζη που απελευθερώνεται στο αίμα μας μετά από ένα γεύμα, με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν νιώθουμε συχνή πείνα και η διάθεση μας δεν έχει μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα.

4) Οι πρωτεϊνες χρειάζονται περισσότερες θερμίδες για να μεταβολιστούν έναντι των υδατανθράκων και του λίπους. Άρα 100 θερμίδες προερχόμενες από πρωτεινη είναι προτιμότερες από 100 θερμίδες που προέρχονται από υδατάνθρακες ή λίπος γιατί θα μας αποδώσουν λιγότερες καθαρές θερμίδες

5) Το να είσαι χορτάτος σε μια δίαιτα ελαχιστοποιεί την πιθανότητα παρεκτροπής

6) Αν μειώσεις πολύ τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις πιθανότατα αργά ή γρήγορα να μειώσεις τον μεταβολισμό σου με αποτέλεσμα η δίαιτα , αλλά και η συντήρηση να είναι πλέον πολύ πιο δύσκολη.

7) Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι εξαιρετική τροφή

8) Όσο λιγότερο έχει επεξεργαστεί μια τροφή τόσο καλύτερη είναι.

----------


## sweetOctober

από 41 έχω πέσει στο 38! Από νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία είμαι παχύσαρκη τύπου 2!
Ασχετο ρε κορίτσια αλλά ήθελα να μοιραστώ τη χαρά μου! Δε θυμάμαι που συζητουσαμε για ΒΜΙ, το γράφω εδω!

Ελενα γιατί θα αλλάξεις δίαιτα? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> από 41 έχω πέσει στο 38! Από νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία είμαι παχύσαρκη τύπου 2!
> Ασχετο ρε κορίτσια αλλά ήθελα να μοιραστώ τη χαρά μου! Δε θυμάμαι που συζητουσαμε για ΒΜΙ, το γράφω εδω!
> 
> Ελενα γιατί θα αλλάξεις δίαιτα?uzzled:


Μπράβο ρε εσύ! Αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό από όλα! Υγεία !
Σου εύχομαι να πας σε φυσιολογικούς δείκτες το συντομότερο δυνατό! Έχω μια απορία! Το ποσοστό λίπους σου δεν σε κατατάσει σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο παχυσαρκίας; Νομίζω ότι 39% λέει ότι είναι επίπεδο 1 παχυσαρκίας, αυτό δεν είναι καλύτερο;

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν ξέρω τί ποσοστό λίπους έχω τώρα, στα ίδια κιλά κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είχα. Πρέπει να πάω να το μετρήσω αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινείς βαριέμαι και λυπάμαι και τα χρήματα. Θα πέσει θέλει δε θέλει με γυμναστική και διατροφή και θα το μετρήσω πεσμένο :bouncy:

----------


## helena73

καιοι2 που κοιταω σχεδον με την διατροφη μου ειναι...απο 16 του μηνα δεν εχω φαει αλευρι...
απλα τρωω φετες γαλοπουλα και λεω να τις κοψω τελειως,,,

----------


## helena73

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ τικανετε φιλαρακια?70 σημερα!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ τικανετε φιλαρακια?70 σημερα!


μπραβο σου!!! Ελενα να σε ρωτησω κατι αν επιτρεπεται??

εγω οταν ημουν 58 κιλα ειχα κανει λιπομετρηση ετσι για πλακα γιατι πηγαινα με μια φιλη . λοιπον ειχα σοκαριστει γιατι μου ειχε πει οτι ειχα 33% . τωρα επειδη πανω κατω βρισκομαστε στα ιδια κιλα και υψος ξερεις ποσο εχεις?? η ειναι αλλα που παιζουν ρολο ?? π.χ η κατανομη?? εγω δυστυχως εχω το κλασσικο "αχλαδι"

----------


## helena73

eimai1.63 kai εχω σωμματοτυπο <μηλου>τι διατροφη κανεις?

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> eimai1.63 kai εχω σωμματοτυπο <μηλου>τι διατροφη κανεις?


κανω τριαδες-δυαδες!ειναι το μοναδικο σχημα διατροφης που ταιριαζει στη ζωη μου και στην ιδιοσυγκρασια μου!!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καιοι2 που κοιταω σχεδον με την διατροφη μου ειναι...απο 16 του μηνα δεν εχω φαει αλευρι...
> απλα τρωω φετες γαλοπουλα και λεω να τις κοψω τελειως,,,



Καλημερααααα
Συγνωμη αν αυτο που ρωταω εχει απαντηθει πιο πανω αλλα λογω πολύ περιορισμενου χρονου δεν προλαβαινω να τα διαβασω ολα.
Γιατι θα κοψεις τις φετες γαλοπουλας.Περιεχουν υδατανθρακες μεσα;

----------


## sweetOctober

είναι ωραίες οι τριάδες αλλά αν θες να χάσεις βάρος θα πρέπει αργότερα να μετράς θερμίδες ή να σου βγάλει ένας διαιτολόγος ένα διαιτολόγιο στο περίπου. Αλλιώς έχουν πολύ φαί και δεν αδυνατίζεις...τουλάχιστο εμένα αυτό μου συνέβει όταν τις έκανα χωρίς να μετρώ θερμίδες, και είμαι και.....................πολλά κιλά!
Από την άλλη μετρώντας θερμίδες πρέπει να τρώς πολύ λίγο από όλα όσα λέει αλλιώς δε βγαίνουν. 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν τις ενδιαφέρουν οι θερμίδες και τα κιλά σε πρώτη φάση, αλλά για κάποιον που θέλει να δεί την επιβράβευση στη ζυγαριά δεν κάνει.
Φυσικά τα λέω αυτά γιατί με χαλάει το πρωινό φρούτο πάρα πολύ και τις έχω στη μπούκα χαχαχαχαχαχ χωρίς πλάκα ρε συ, δεν παλευεται το πρωινό φρούτο με τιποτα σου λεω!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα πως είστε όλες? 102.7

----------


## ton76

ξερεις τι κανω ?? επειδη ανακαλυψα οτι το θεμα μου εμενα δεν ειναι η ποσοτητα αλλα η απαγορευση καποιου συγκεκριμενου πραγματος αυτο δουλευω!! δηλαδη αν μου πεις μη φας υδατ/κες η πρωτεινης η κοψε τα φρουτα η δε ξερω γω τι θα εκνευριστω φοβερα και θα τα παρατησω ολα, αλλα τι κανω με αυτο το προγραμμα - διατροφη, τρωω οτι θελω αλλα σε μιση ποσοτητα και δε μου φαινεται. επισης εχω κανει μια κατσαρολα χορτοσουπα χωρις λαδια αλλα με ζωμο και αν πεινασω/βαρεθω οτιδηποτε χτυπαω ενα πιατο . 

ενταξει δε θα χανω τρελλα αλλα δε με νοιαζει προς το παρον αυτο. ας φτιαξω το παρανοικο της διατροφης που εχω και βλεπω και για απωλεια το καλοκαιρι που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειμαι και ποτε μεσα στο σπιτι και εκ των πραγματων μονο φρουτα τρωω και σαλατες γιατι δε με τραβαει τιποτα αλλο!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Δώσε Τάσο δώσε ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Εισαι απιστευτα οργανωμενος Τασο.Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!
Μπραβο και το 2κιλακι κατω...

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> ξερεις τι κανω ?? επειδη ανακαλυψα οτι το θεμα μου εμενα δεν ειναι η ποσοτητα αλλα η απαγορευση καποιου συγκεκριμενου πραγματος αυτο δουλευω!! δηλαδη αν μου πεις μη φας υδατ/κες η πρωτεινης η κοψε τα φρουτα η δε ξερω γω τι θα εκνευριστω φοβερα και θα τα παρατησω ολα, αλλα τι κανω με αυτο το προγραμμα - διατροφη, τρωω οτι θελω αλλα σε μιση ποσοτητα και δε μου φαινεται. επισης εχω κανει μια κατσαρολα χορτοσουπα χωρις λαδια αλλα με ζωμο και αν πεινασω/βαρεθω οτιδηποτε χτυπαω ενα πιατο . 
> 
> ενταξει δε θα χανω τρελλα αλλα δε με νοιαζει προς το παρον αυτο. ας φτιαξω το παρανοικο της διατροφης που εχω και βλεπω και για απωλεια το καλοκαιρι που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειμαι και ποτε μεσα στο σπιτι και εκ των πραγματων μονο φρουτα τρωω και σαλατες γιατι δε με τραβαει τιποτα αλλο!!


καλά το σκέφτηκες, μετά θα μπείς και μόνη σε ρυθμό, είσαι όμως ήδη αδύνατη βρε παιδί μου και δύσκολα φεύγουν τότε. Ο,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι :yes:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Σα 16/2 Πρωϊ=105.1/Βραδυ=105.1 θερμιδες=1550 λιπαρα%=58 / υδατ%=07 / πρωτ%=35 Υδατανθρακες γρμ=29 ντοματοσαλατα,μεριδα χοιρινος γυρος,αγκιναρες
> Κυ 17/2 105.1/105.3 857 58/12/30 28 ντοματοσαλατα,αγκιναρες,σκ ουμπρι,σαρδελλες
> Δε 18/2 104.9/105.4 1713 49/25/26 116 αγκιναρες,κοτοπουλο+πετσα
> Τρ 19/2 104.9/105.4 1356 55/30/15 109 ντοματοσαλατα,λουκανικα φρανκφουρτης
> Τε 20/2 104.9/104.4 1115 40/14/46 38 ντοματοσαλατα,βραστα καλαμαρια
> Πε 21/2 104.3/104.9 1388 44/30/26 114 φασολακια πλατυφυλλα,κοτοπουλο
> Πα 22/2 103.4/104.3 1334 35/35/30 132 φασολακια πλατυφυλλα,κοτοπουλο
> 
> ...


Τάσο πρώτα απ΄όλα συγχαρητήρια ! Ξέρω ότι δεν σου αρέσει να επιβραβεύεσαι αλλά σε παρακαλώ μη το νιώθεις έτσι. Βλέποντας την πορεία σου μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα και ήθελα να στο πω!
Βλέπω ότι οι θερμίδες παίζουν, έχεις ημέρα των 800+ και έχεις ημέρα των 1700. Είναι κάτι που το επιδιώκεις για να μη συνηθίσεις ο οργανισμός σου σε ένα συγκεκριμένο νούμερο και κολλήσει ή γίνεται τυχαία; Σε γενικές γραμμές οι θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις είναι χαμηλές αναλογικά με το βάρος σου, τις έριξες σταδιακά σε αυτό το επίπεδο;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> ξερεις τι κανω ?? επειδη ανακαλυψα οτι το θεμα μου εμενα δεν ειναι η ποσοτητα αλλα η απαγορευση καποιου συγκεκριμενου πραγματος αυτο δουλευω!! δηλαδη αν μου πεις μη φας υδατ/κες η πρωτεινης η κοψε τα φρουτα η δε ξερω γω τι θα εκνευριστω φοβερα και θα τα παρατησω ολα, αλλα τι κανω με αυτο το προγραμμα - διατροφη, τρωω οτι θελω αλλα σε μιση ποσοτητα και δε μου φαινεται. επισης εχω κανει μια κατσαρολα χορτοσουπα χωρις λαδια αλλα με ζωμο και αν πεινασω/βαρεθω οτιδηποτε χτυπαω ενα πιατο . 
> 
> ενταξει δε θα χανω τρελλα αλλα δε με νοιαζει προς το παρον αυτο. ας φτιαξω το παρανοικο της διατροφης που εχω και βλεπω και για απωλεια το καλοκαιρι που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειμαι και ποτε μεσα στο σπιτι και εκ των πραγματων μονο φρουτα τρωω και σαλατες γιατι δε με τραβαει τιποτα αλλο!!


Νομίζω λίγο πολύ όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι λειτουργούμε. Η απαγόρευση πάντα είναι ένας παράγοντας που έχει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να φέρει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Το να σου πει κάποιος απαγορευτικά, μη ξαναφας το τάδε πράγμα μπορεί να σε ωθήσει να το αναζητάς συνέχεια. Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα την Ατκινς πριν πάρα πολλά χρόνια μου είχε φανεί αδιανόητο να ακολουθήσω μια τέτοια διατροφή! Από το καλοκαίρι και μετά που πήρα το βιβλίο όπου εξηγείτε ο μηχανισμός που μας κάνει να παίρνουμε βάρος και τροφοδοτεί συνέχεια την πείνα μας κατανόησα τον λόγο που πρέπει για ένα διάστημα να αποκλείσω κάποιες τροφές. Έτσι πλέον δεν λειτουργεί απαγορευτικά στο μυαλό μου, κάθε άλλο! Συνειδητά κάνω κάποιες συγκεκριμένες επιλογές. Θέλω να πω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να ακολουθήσεις κάτι το οποίο θεωρείς ότι είναι απαγορευτικό είναι να βρεις το λόγο για τον οποίο πρέπει να το κάνεις, αν βρεις το λόγο παύει να είναι απαγόρευση και γίνεται επιλογή! Η καθημερινή πίεση δεν αντέχεται! Πόσο μπορεί κάποιος να ζήσει κάτω από πίεση; Μια δίαιτα πρέπει να μη μας τρελαίνει! Εμένα όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές με τρέλαινε η πείνα, η ανασφάλεια που ένιωθα ότι θα πεινάσω και δεν θα έχω δικαίωμα να φάω! Είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να αντέξω πλέον. Έχω πεινάσει τόσο πολύ στο παρελθόν!
Κάθε ένας από εμάς είναι διαφορετικός! Πρέπει να βρούμε αυτό που μας ταιριάζει και να το ακολουθήσουμε! Μόνο έτσι δεν θα βασανιζόμαστε και δεν θα νιώθουμε περιορισμένοι!
Τώρα που έγραψα περιορισμένοι, σκέφτηκα ότι έτσι και αλλιώς και το να μην ακολουθήσουμε κάποια δίαιτα δεν μας περιορίζει; Τα έξτρα κιλά δεν είναι από μόνα τους ένας περιορισμός; Πρέπει να επιλέξουμε τον περιορισμό που μπορούμε να αντέξουμε!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα είμαι και πάλι 70,4 ! Είμαι σε φάση κολλήματος!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> Εδω φασκεις κι αντιφασκεις. Λες εμενα οτι τρωω λιγο. Αλλα τρωω τοσο ωστε να χανω με ενα φυσιολογικο ρυθμο και λιγο παραπανω (κι αυτο το λιγο παραπανω γιατι επιμενω και θα επιμενω να αγνοω την οποια φυσικη δραστηριοτητα γιατι δεν ειναι εγγυημενη και στο μελλον). Εσυ που εισαι 33 κιλα κατω απο εμενα πως θες να χανεις κιλο εβδομαδιαιως ; Θα πρεπει να λυσσαξεις απο την πεινα για να γραψεις τετοια νουμερα!


Θα σου κάνω εγώ μια άλλη ερώτηση: Γιατί το καλοκαίρι από 72 πήγα στα 66 μέσα σε 6 εβδομάδες; 
Γιατί μέχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες έχανα 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα; 
Το θέμα με το έλλειμα θερμίδων δεν είναι όσο απλό φαίνεται, το έχω ξαναπεί και το πιστεύω!
Το καλύτερο ξέρεις ποιο είναι; το καλοκαίρι που έχασα σε 6 εβδομάδες τα 6 κιλά στο ενδιάμεσο την χάλασα και για 2,5 ημέρες έφαγα ότι παχυντικό μπορείς να φανταστείς σε τεράστιες ποσότητες. Θεωρώ ότι το κλειδί είναι αλλού και τείνω να πιστεύω ότι έχει άμεση σχέση με το ανεβοκατέβασμα των θερμίδων.

----------


## helena73

απλα οι φετες γαλοπουλας ειναιχυμα και δεν ξερω τι εχουν μεσα,,κρυμμενη ζαχαρη,αμυλο,νατριο πολυ κ.τ.λ

ton76 ποσα κιλα κ τι υψος εισαι?

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελενα παρε τις συσκευασμενες, και μετα παρε ακριβως την ιδια μαρκα χυμα, ειναι το ιδιο. πχ παρε υφαντης.

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχαχ Να είσαι καλά βρε Τάσο με έκανες και χαμογέλασα :starhit:
Μαγδα έχει δίκιο ο Τάσος. Sχετικά με το ανεβοκατέβασμα θερμίδων (το στοχευμένο ανεβοκατέβασμα δηλ όχι με σαβουροτροφές και υπερφαγικά) έχει γράψει ο tom Venuto (Θεός των bb=bodybuilder). Google it είναι στο βιβλίο του burn the fat feed the muscle που μπορείς να το βρείς σε pdf.
Αν τα θυμάμαι καλά έχειουσιαστικά προτεινόμενο τρόπο "ανεβοκατεβάσματος" θερμιδων. Αν βρείς τα σχετικά λινκ θα σε παρακαλουσα να τα δωσεις και σε μενα, που προς το παρον μπορώ μόνο να κυνηγαω το παιδι. Αχ μπηκαμε σε δυσκολη ηλικια,δεν σταματαει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, που να περπατησει κιολα. Μολις καναμε μπανιο και μεχρι να μαζεψω το μπανιο βρεθηκε να πλατσουριζει στη λιμνουλα με τα νερα (γιατι με εκανε μουσκεμα, μπουγελο κανονικο). Μεχρι τωρα καναμε μπανιο και δεν υπηρχε ουτε πιτσιλα. Τωρα εχει παει στο φουρνο, θα του ερθει καπελο η πορτα γειασας

----------


## helena73

γεια σασ,,,νευρακια σημερα,,,70.7 σημερα και με νευρα τσαταλια μονο διατροφη δεν εκανα....
λοιπον αυριο...http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...d=106&Itemid=0...,,,,,
αλλα με φρουτα ελευθερη ωρα και καποιες φορες η πρωτειινη να ειναι απο κοκκινο κρεασ

----------


## need2loose

Γεια σας παιδιά! Σήμερα πάλι 70,4 ! Αύριο κλείνω την 7η εβδομάδα στη δίαιτα και αισίως έχασα αυτή την τελευταία 300 γρ. ενώ την τήρησα κατά γράμμα.

Μετρήθηκα όμως με τη μεζούρα και έπαθα τρελή πλάκα, έχω μείωση πόντων μέσα στην εβδομάδα! -1,5 εκ περιφέρεια -1 μπούτια και περίπου -1 μπράτσα!!!!! Αν σκεφτείς ότι δεν κατέβηκα σχεδόν καθόλου η μείωση πόντων δεν εξηγείται! Προφανώς αλλάζει το σώμα μου και αυτό είναι καλό. Λέτε να έπαιξε τόσο γρήγορα ρόλο το γυμναστήριο;
Anyway ότι και να είναι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη και ας μην κατεβαίνει η ζυγαριά!
Το παντελόνι μου που το είχα αγοράσει στα 69 κιλά, μου είναι μεγάλο και εχθές φόρεσα ένα μικρότερο που είχα, το οποίο στα 69 με έσφιγγε πάρα πολύ ενώ εχθές ήταν καλό. Προφανώς το σώμα μου αλλάζει, μαζεύει !!!! Η ζυγαριά μπορεί να μην το δείχνει για διάφορους λόγους αλλά δεν πειράζει!

----------


## helena73

γεια σου μαγδα,πολλοι οταν κανουν ατκινς λενε οτι χανουν ποντους,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> γεια σου μαγδα,πολλοι οταν κανουν ατκινς λενε οτι χανουν ποντους,,,


Ναι το έβλεπα και εγώ στο ξένο forum ότι υπάρχουν περίοδοι όπου δεν χάνεις αλλά μαζεύεις. Έτσι είχα λάβει τα μέτρα μου. Το βασικό έτσι και αλλιώς να μαζεύουμε δεν είναι; Ειδικά τώρα με το γυμναστήριο που θέλω να το κάνω εντατικά θα είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο μια που θα αντικαθιστώ λίπος με μυική μάζα.
Εξήγησα στον γυμναστή ότι έχω μεγάλο ποσοστό λίπους και θέλω να το διορθώσω. Του είπα ότι κάνω διατροφή και μου είπε ότι θα μου βγάλει πρόγραμμα για να χτίσουμε μυς. Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη και πρόθυμη να δουλέψω!

----------


## helena73

καλη επιτυχια φιλεναδα,να εισαι αισιοδοξη και θα βγεις κερδισμενη...
να σε ρωτησω,,τα κελλογκς κ με γαλα 0% πως τα βρισκεις για πρωινο κ ελαφρυ βραδινο?

----------


## sweetOctober

Μακάρι κορίτσι μου, αυτό ακριβώς σου χρειάζεται, μυική ενδυνάμωση. Αλλά είχες πεί πως δε θες άλλα βάρη και με είχες προβληματίσει. Πολύ χαίρομαι που έκανες στροφή στις προτιμήσεις σου. Με τη βοήθεια της γυμναστικής μη φοβάσαι τίποτε. 


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by helena73_
> γεια σου μαγδα,πολλοι οταν κανουν ατκινς λενε οτι χανουν ποντους,,,
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sweetOctober

Χθες δε ζυγιστηκα, δεν ειχε και νοημα, δεν κανω προσπαθεια μερες τωρα, σημερα πιο αργα ζυγισμα, να δω τα αισχη μου! Ηδη εχω αρχισει dietup  :Wink:

----------


## helena73

καλη επιτυχια δημητρουλα!!!!!
εγω σκ@τ@,,71,5 σημερα,,ας προσεχα!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλη επιτυχια φιλεναδα,να εισαι αισιοδοξη και θα βγεις κερδισμενη...
> να σε ρωτησω,,τα κελλογκς κ με γαλα 0% πως τα βρισκεις για πρωινο κ ελαφρυ βραδινο?


Δεν έχω ιδέα! Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα δημητριακά ανεβάζουν στα ύψη τη γλυκόζη του αίματος,* αν ισχύει δεν θα τα επέλεγα!
Δεν το έχω ψάξει ιδιαίτερα όμως γιατί ποτέ δεν τα τρώω.

*Υψηλή γλυκόζη στο αίμα αυξάνει την πείνα και προωθεί την αποθήκευση βάρους.

Τώρα βρήκα αυτό, ρίξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά. Πράγματι έχουν υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη!
http://www.runnermagazine.gr/html/ent/621/ent.160621.asp

----------


## helena73

α πα πα πα ναμου λειπει!!!!!!ελεγα να τα τρωω αλλα εφοσον ειναι ετσι,σε ευχαριστω παντως!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μακάρι κορίτσι μου, αυτό ακριβώς σου χρειάζεται, μυική ενδυνάμωση. Αλλά είχες πεί πως δε θες άλλα βάρη και με είχες προβληματίσει. Πολύ χαίρομαι που έκανες στροφή στις προτιμήσεις σου. Με τη βοήθεια της γυμναστικής μη φοβάσαι τίποτε.


Δεν το είπα αυτό, γιατί ποτέ δεν ήμουν ενάντια στα βάρη! Αντίθετα εξ' αρχής δήλωσα ότι μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με όργανα και με αυτό σκοπεύω να ασχοληθώ κυρίως! Είπα ότι ο λόγος που πάω στο γυμναστήριο είναι για να αποκτήσω φυσιολογική αναλογία μυων - λίπους!
Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο και δεν το κατάλαβα;

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελενα κι γω φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω γιατι οταν εκανα ό,τι ήθελα κι έτρωγα γραμμένη την είχα τη ζυγαριά (έχω να ζυγιστώ από προχθές και πάλι πρίν από προχθες είχα ελεύθερες μέρες εν ολιγοις @@)
Δε πειράζει σημασία έχει ότι ξαναρχίσαμε!
Μαγδα ισως σε μπέρδεψα με άλλη κοπέλα? Συγνώμη! Ποιά είχε πεί βρε παιδιά ότι θα αφήσει τα όργανα? α ρε συ συγνώμη η bouliana μάλλον (η αυπνια φταίει και η κούραση :dork: )

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> α πα πα πα ναμου λειπει!!!!!!ελεγα να τα τρωω αλλα εφοσον ειναι ετσι,σε ευχαριστω παντως!!!!


προτίμησε καμιά φρυγανιά ολικής άλεσης (χαμηλοί σύνθετοι υδατάνθρακες ) + 30 γρ τυρί (πρωτεϊνη)
και θα χορτάσεις και θα μείνεις χορτάτη για αρκετή ώρα
Το αυγό είναι επίσης πολύ καλό και μάλλον ακόμη καλύτερο!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλη επιτυχια δημητρουλα!!!!!
> εγω σκ@τ@,,71,5 σημερα,,ας προσεχα!!!!


71,5 δεν είσαι με τίποτα! Μη στεναχωριέσαι 1-2 ημέρες να προσέξεις θα γυρίσεις εκεί που είχες κατέβει!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Ελενα κι γω φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω γιατι οταν εκανα ό,τι ήθελα κι έτρωγα γραμμένη την είχα τη ζυγαριά (έχω να ζυγιστώ από προχθές και πάλι πρίν από προχθες είχα ελεύθερες μέρες εν ολιγοις @@)
> Δε πειράζει σημασία έχει ότι ξαναρχίσαμε!
> Μαγδα ισως σε μπέρδεψα με άλλη κοπέλα? Συγνώμη! Ποιά είχε πεί βρε παιδιά ότι θα αφήσει τα όργανα? α ρε συ συγνώμη η bouliana μάλλον (η αυπνια φταίει και η κούραση :dork: )


Καλά λες η bouliana ήταν, το θυμήθηκα και εγώ!
Σε καταλαβαίνω με αυπνία και κούραση που να τα θυμάσαι όλα!

----------


## xtina990

να ρωτησω κατι??εσεις τι ωρα ζυγιζεστε???γτ ας πουμε αν ζυγιστω το πρωι νυστικη πριν ακομα πιω και καφε θα με δειξει λιγοτερα απο οτι να ζυγιστω μεσημερι η βραδυ ενω εχω φαει κτλκτλ...μπορει να εχει και μισο ισως και ενα κιλο αποκλιση...αλλα ποια ειναι τα κανονικα μας κιλα???
προσωπικα ζυγιζομαι το πρωι και με βαση το πρωινο ζυγισμα βλεπω το αν εχασα η πηρα...αλλα ειναι αυτο το σωστο?

----------


## helena73

και γω το πρωι ζυγιζομαι μολις ξυπνησω

----------


## sweetOctober

102.6 και δε θυμάμαι αν έχω πάει τουαλέτα σήμερα, καλό ε? Πωπω ειμαι για απόσυρση. Σε λίγο βόλτα να ξεσκάσω

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> απλα οι φετες γαλοπουλας ειναιχυμα και δεν ξερω τι εχουν μεσα,,κρυμμενη ζαχαρη,αμυλο,νατριο πολυ κ.τ.λ
> 
> ton76 ποσα κιλα κ τι υψος εισαι?


 τωρα το ειδα κουκλα σορυ 1.65 ( πρωτο μποι ετσι??)

----------


## sweetOctober

κι γω πρωι παντα αλλα τωρα κατι πρεπει να βαλω στο διαγραμμα και το πρωι δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω. Θελω να εχω ενα μπουσουλα, είμαι τα ίδια λοιπόν με προχθές που ήδη είχα πάρει βαρος...αμα ξαναδω 101 συντομα να μου τρυπησετε τη μυτη

----------


## marimari

Γεια σας ομορφα κοριτσια!!!!!
Ειδα φως και μπηκα για λιγο να δωσω αναφορα συνοπτικη!!!!!!!
Ολα καλα ολα ανθηρα.Συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη μονο που εμεινα πισω ελαφρως γιατι περασα περιοδο.
Ειμαι στα 113,5 κιλα ακομη αλλα ειμαι πολύ αισιοδοξη οτι αυριο θα δω καθοδο.
Απο γυμναστικη λιγα πραγματα δυστυχως γιατι πλακωσαν πολλά.
Αρχιζω πολύυυυυ δειλα να βαζω συνθετους υδατανθρακες μονο οταν υπαρχει προβλημα και δεν εχω κατι αλλο να φαω.
Π.Χ προχτες βγηκα για ποτο και τσιμπολογισα λιγα ποπ-κορν και 2-3 ξηροκαρπια...Αχχχχ τι ωραια γευση που ειχαν...Ποσο μουχουν λείψει...
Δεν ειμαι σε φαση ακομα γιατι επαθα πλακα οταν εβαλα ενα ξυροκαρπιο στο στομα.Ειμαι ακομη μεχρι τα μπουνια εθισμένη!!!!!!!!!!! :Frown:  
Απλώς εξακολουθω να μην προσφερω στον εαυτον μου ουτε μια μπουκια απο οτιδηποτε γιατι ειναι πολύ ευκολο η μια μπουκια να γίνει 80 πριν πω "κύμινο".
Θα κανω περισσοτερη γυμναστικη γιατι εχω καταντησει 1 φορα την εβδομαδα.
Το απολυτο τιιιιιιποτα!!!!!!!!!
Σημερα ειχα παει στην 'Αρτοζα' και ευτυχως δεν εφαγα τιποτα, παραμονο ενα κριτσινακι.Το τι παγωτα ειδε το ματι μου....δεν ταχει δει παγωτατζης !!!!!!!!!!!
Φιλια.Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helena73

πω κ γω πηγα στην αρτοζα,,,,,κολασηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## marimari

Kαλημερα.Μερικα γραμμαρια κατω και σημερα.
Κοριτσι πηγες Αρτοζα;;;Πως σου φανηκε;

----------


## ton76

Μπραβο Μαρακι!!! Χιχιχι :blush::blush::blush:

----------


## helena73

καλημερα κοσμεεεε
τι κανετε?70,6 σημερις,,,
ναι πηγα,ειχα παει κ περσυ...πολλα φαγια ρε παιδι μου,,,

----------


## bouliana

μια συζήτηση είδα που είχατε για το ανεβοκατέβασμα θερμίδων.

εγώ έχω πάρει 10-15 κιλά μέσα σε διάστημα 1,5-2 χρόνων. αυτό σημαίνει ,οτι τρεφόμουν με 2400-2500 θερμίδες την μέρα τουλάχιστον(τις έγραφα κάτω τις θερμίδες μου ,δν το λέω έτσι αυθαίρετα)(ο φίλος μου τρώει λιγότερο από μένα και είναι 92 κιλά άνθρωπος). στην φάση που είμαι τώρα ,παρατηρώ οτι αν φάω έστω κ λίγο κάτω από 2000 θερμίδες κ κάνω κ γυμναστική ,και δουλέψει καλά κ το έντερο ,μπορεί να με δείξει η ζυγαριά και 2 κιλά κάτω σε μια μέρα. φυσικά μόλις την επόμενη ξαναφάω 2500 θερμίδες και την βγάλω όλη μέρα κωλοκαθισμένη κατευθείαν ξαναεπιστρέφω στο βάρος μου.

φυσικά επειδή τώρα τρώω μια 2500 θερμίδες μια 1800 και κάνω και γυμναστική ,το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι να συντηρούμε στα 78-79 κιλά. θεωρώ οτι 2500 θερμίδες είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολλές .και αν δν πρόσεχω έστω και τόσο και δν κάνω γυμναστική θα είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνω 90 κιλά

δν έχω καταφέρει να φάω δυο συνεχόμενες μέρες κάτω από 2000 θερμίδες.αν ποτέ το κάνω θα σας πω πως αντιδρά η ζυγαριά μου

είμαι σίγουρη οτι σε περίπτωση που καταφέρω να τρώω έστω κ λίγο λιγότερο θα έχω γρήγορη απώλεια κιλών.και μετά θα κολλήσω.απλά άλλο να κολλήσω στις 1800 θερμίδες και άλλο στις 1100.
προτιμώ να φτάσω 90(εντάξει ούτε αυτο το θέλω) παρά να τρώω 1100 θερμίδες την μέρα και να ξαναπάθω κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή.

----------


## anastasia__

bouliana, καταλαβαινω απολυτα τα οσα λες και ειναι κατι που με απασχολει συνεχεια. Οχι οτι πιστευω οτι θα πεσω ποτε στην παγιδα της βουλιμιας η της ανορεξιας (αυτο καταλαβα οτι εννοεις στην τελευταια γραμμη του μηνυματος σου-οτι προτιμας τα παραπανω κιλα απο των κινδυνο αυτων των διατροφικων διαταραχων). Παντα ομως σκεφτομαι οτι δε θα μπορω μια ζωη να ζω με 1800, ακομη και 2000 θερμιδες. Αυτο σημαινει οτι μονιμως θα ειμαι σε διαιτα (δε λεω διατροφη γιατι κακα τα ψεματα οταν απολαμβανεις γλυκα, αλκοολ, τζανκ φουντ η εστω τον καλομαγειρεμενο μουσακα της μαμας και τα στερησε/περιοριζει δραστικα, δεν ειναι διατροφη και τροπος ζωης αλλα διαιτα). Κι επειδη με ξερω δεν μπορω να ζησω ετσι. Θελω να βγω με την παρεα μου το βραδυ για κρασια και να μην σκεφτομαι οτι επειδη το μεσημερι εφαγα βαρια θα πρεπει να περιοριστω στο ενα ποτηρι κρασι, χωρις το μεζε βεβαιως. Και φυσικα την επομενη μερα στην αποτοξινωση. θελω μετα το ξενυχτι οταν πηγαινει η παρεα μου για κρεπα, να μην τους κοιταζω ολους να τρωνε κι εγω να τους κοιταζω... Δε λεω να "ξεκοιλιαζομαι" στο φαγητο, αλλα εφοσον αποδεδειγμενα, πλεον, παιρνω ευκολα βαρος ,σκεφτομαι ωρες ωρες "ωραια, τωρα ειτε καλα ειτε κακιν κακως ειμαι σε ενα προγραμμα. Τι θα γινει οταν σταματησω;"

----------


## bouliana

τον κίνδυνο το έχω εγώ ,δν τον έχεις εσύ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε κάνει δίαιτα. 

απλά κάποιος που κάνει δίαιτα των 1100 θερμίδων έχει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να καταστρέψει τον μεταβολισμό του.
πιστεύω οτι μπορώ να τρέφομαι με 1800 θερμίδες και να διατηρώ το επιθυμητό βάρος τον 62-63 άντε και 65 κιλών που τελικά είναι το ιδανικό βάρος μου(όπου η ψυχολογία μου ,η εμφάνισή μου,η υγεία μου βρίσκονται σε ένα καλό αναλογικό επίπεδο)
μαρέσει δν μαρέσει.

----------


## anastasia__

Ωστοσο, 2500 θερμιδες για μια γυναικα που αθλειται και στα κιλα που εισαι εσυ ειναι ενταξει για να σε διατηρησουν στα κιλα αυτα. Οποτε δεν υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να ξανανεβεις στα 90 (ουτε βεβαια και να χασεις βαρος αν τρεφεσαι συστηματικα με τοσες θερμιδες)

----------


## bouliana

ευελπιστώ οτι αν τρέφομαι με 1800 θερμίδες και γυμνάζομαι έστω και λίγο κάθε μέρα,άντε να κατέβω και για λίγο στις 1400-1500 θα μπορέσω να φτάσω τα 65 κιλά σε βάθος χρόνου

----------


## anastasia__

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ευελπιστώ οτι αν τρέφομαι με 1800 θερμίδες και γυμνάζομαι έστω και λίγο κάθε μέρα,άντε να κατέβω και για λίγο στις 1400-1500 θα μπορέσω να φτάσω τα 65 κιλά σε βάθος χρόνου



Ανετα! Εγω απο 84 πηγα 64 χωρις γυμναστικη (λαθος μου το ξερω-ελπιζω να αναπληρωσω το χαμενο χρονο τωρα) με διατροφη 1600 θερμιδων. Βεβαια καθε οργανισμος αντιδρα διαφορετικα

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by anastasia___
> Ωστοσο, 2500 θερμιδες για μια γυναικα που αθλειται και στα κιλα που εισαι εσυ ειναι ενταξει για να σε διατηρησουν στα κιλα αυτα. Οποτε δεν υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να ξανανεβεις στα 90 (ουτε βεβαια και να χασεις βαρος αν τρεφεσαι συστηματικα με τοσες θερμιδες)


α δν έχω φτάσει ποτέ 90. 78 είναι το μεγαλύτερο βάρος που έχω πάρει ποτέ και είναι το τωρινό.
είμαι σε φάση που προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι μου συνέβη. 
τελευταία άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ οτι δν είμαι πια 65 κιλά.
το ήξερα δηλαδή αλλά δν το είχα αφομοιώσει ούτε ένιωθα 78 κιλά.

----------


## anastasia__

η συνειδητοποιηση ειναι το μεγαλυτερο βημα!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by anastasia___
> bouliana, καταλαβαινω απολυτα τα οσα λες και ειναι κατι που με απασχολει συνεχεια. Οχι οτι πιστευω οτι θα πεσω ποτε στην παγιδα της βουλιμιας η της ανορεξιας (αυτο καταλαβα οτι εννοεις στην τελευταια γραμμη του μηνυματος σου-οτι προτιμας τα παραπανω κιλα απο των κινδυνο αυτων των διατροφικων διαταραχων). Παντα ομως σκεφτομαι οτι δε θα μπορω μια ζωη να ζω με 1800, ακομη και 2000 θερμιδες. Αυτο σημαινει οτι μονιμως θα ειμαι σε διαιτα (δε λεω διατροφη γιατι κακα τα ψεματα οταν απολαμβανεις γλυκα, αλκοολ, τζανκ φουντ η εστω τον καλομαγειρεμενο μουσακα της μαμας και τα στερησε/περιοριζει δραστικα, δεν ειναι διατροφη και τροπος ζωης αλλα διαιτα). Κι επειδη με ξερω δεν μπορω να ζησω ετσι. Θελω να βγω με την παρεα μου το βραδυ για κρασια και να μην σκεφτομαι οτι επειδη το μεσημερι εφαγα βαρια θα πρεπει να περιοριστω στο ενα ποτηρι κρασι, χωρις το μεζε βεβαιως. Και φυσικα την επομενη μερα στην αποτοξινωση. θελω μετα το ξενυχτι οταν πηγαινει η παρεα μου για κρεπα, να μην τους κοιταζω ολους να τρωνε κι εγω να τους κοιταζω... Δε λεω να "ξεκοιλιαζομαι" στο φαγητο, αλλα εφοσον αποδεδειγμενα, πλεον, παιρνω ευκολα βαρος ,σκεφτομαι ωρες ωρες "ωραια, τωρα ειτε καλα ειτε κακιν κακως ειμαι σε ενα προγραμμα. Τι θα γινει οταν σταματησω;"


Ωραία όλα αυτά που λες να τρως. Μπορείς να τα τρως αλλά όχι κάθε ημέρα! Χρειάζονται και οι ημέρες που θα προσέχεις για να διατηρήσε. Επειδή το θέμα βάρος με απασχολεί παραπάνω από τη μισή μου ζωή εδώ και χρόνια παρατηρώ πως συμπεριφέρονται οι άνθρωποι που έχουν φυσιολογικό βάρος και έχω πάρει πολλές " συνεντεύξεις " για να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που δουλεύει και τους κρατάει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Μάντεψε! Δεν είναι μυστικό, γενικά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω συναντήσει κανέναν που τρώει πολύ και δεν παχαίνει. Αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις σε βάθος τις διατροφικές τους συνήθειες θα βρεις τα μυστικά. Όλοι μπορεί να φάνε μια ημέρα και άλλες 2-3 να πέσουν πολύ πιο χαμηλά στις θερμίδες. Οχι εσκεμμένα απλώς έτσι λειτουργούν. Αν είναι σκασμένοι από μια ημέρα δεν πεινάνε πολύ την άλλη ημέρα. Στη δουλειά είχα μια συνάδελφο που έτρωγε μαζί με το φαγητό της πάρα πολύ ψωμί και πολλές φορές το πρωί φέτες με μερέντα. Ολοι λέγαμε τι τυχερή που είσαι, τρως τόσο πολύ και δεν παχαίνεις και το πίστευε και αυτή ότι είναι τυχερή. Μετά από μια συζήτηση όμως το μυστήριο λύθηκε! Από τις 5μ.μ που σχολούσαμε και γυρνούσε σπίτι ασχολιόταν με δουλειές κ.τ.λ και όταν πια τελείωνε βαριόταν να ετοιμάσει κάτι να φάει όπως είπε. Αρα ουσιαστικά το φαγητο που έτρωγε ήταν ως τις 5 και κάτι ψιλό μετά. Κανένας δεν την βγάζει καθαρή αν τρώει κάθε ημέρα πολύ, αργά ή γρήγορα θα παχύνει. 
1800 - 2000 είναι πάρα πολλές θερμίδες αν μάθεις να τρως έξυπνα!
Δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε να είναι σταθερά τόσες. Μπορεί την ημέρα που θα βγεις να πάρεις και 2500 και 3000 θερμίδες αλλά τις άλλες 2 ημέρες να φας από 1500 και να διατηρήσε μια χαρά!
Στο τέλος τέλος είναι όλα θέμα επιλογών! Αν θέλουμε κάθε μέρα να κατεβάζουμε ότι μας έρθει στο μυαλό, είναι μια επιλογή, αλλά έχει και ένα κόστος , τα επιπλέον κιλά. Διαλέγουμε τι είναι πιο σημαντικό, τι θέλουμε περισσότερο και το ακολουθούμε. Ολα δεν μπορεί να τα έχει κανένας!

----------


## bouliana

ναι συμφωνώ. αυτοί που είναι μια ζωή αδύνατοι έχουν άλλα μέτρα σύγκρισης. εγώ νόμιζα οτι μου λέγαν ψέματα όταν λέγανε οτι παράφαγαν ή οτι τρων πολύ.
απλά για μένα το τρώω πολύ ,είναι αδειάζω ένα ψυγείο στην καθισιά μου. γιαυτούς είναι οτι μια φορά το μήνα χτυπάω ένα γύρο αφήνοντας το 1/3 στο πιάτο.

τα κιλά τα έβαλα όταν (διατροφικά) κάθε μέρα για μένα ήταν σάββατο.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ναι συμφωνώ. αυτοί που είναι μια ζωή αδύνατοι έχουν άλλα μέτρα σύγκρισης. εγώ νόμιζα οτι μου λέγαν ψέματα όταν λέγανε οτι παράφαγαν ή οτι τρων πολύ.
> απλά για μένα το τρώω πολύ ,είναι αδειάζω ένα ψυγείο στην καθισιά μου. γιαυτούς είναι οτι μια φορά το μήνα χτυπάω ένα γύρο αφήνοντας το 1/3 στο πιάτο.
> 
> τα κιλά τα έβαλα όταν (διατροφικά) κάθε μέρα για μένα ήταν σάββατο.


Ακριβώς! Έχω περάσει μια δεκαετία διατηρώντας το βάρος μου στα 53-55 κιλά και σπάνια σε αυτή τη δεκαετία σκαρφάλωνα στα 60. Υπήρχαν άτομα που με έβλεπαν να τρώω και έτριβαν τα μάτια τους! Είχα όμως σύστημα όταν έβλεπα να ανεβαίνει 1-2 κιλά έκανα δίαιτα. Κανείς δεν συντηρείται χωρίς θυσίες. Όταν έκοψα τις θυσίες και άρχισα τις μ@λακίες (κάθε μέρα Σάββατο όπως λες) τα τσίμπησα τα κιλάκια μου. Δεν θέλει πολύ σκέψη αν τρως πολύ παχαίνεις, μπορεί να μην τρως τόσο πολύ αλλά αν τρως σκουπιδοτροφές πάλι παχαίνεις. Αν παχαίνεις στα 20+ δεν θες καν να ξέρεις τι θα γίνει αργότερα! Αν ήξερα αυτά που ξέρω τώρα για τις δίαιτες και τη διατροφή θα είχα ελάχιστα προβλήματα!
Έκανα δίαιτες μετρώντας θερμίδες και τρώγοντας αγαπημένες τροφές (μακαρόνια , πατάτες, ψωμιά) , έχανα μεν αλλά έχανα και πολύ μυικό ιστό! Η πείνα ήταν μόνιμη. Έχω κοιμηθεί άπειρες νύχτες με πόνο στη κοιλιά από την πείνα επειδή είχαν τελειώσει η θερμίδες που δικαιούμουν! Κάποια στιγμή αυτό γυρνάει μπουμερανγκ με τόση ορμή που είναι δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις. Έχω κάνει πολλές μ@λακίες όσον αφορά τις δίαιτες μου. Τώρα επιτέλους έμαθα. Αυτή είναι η κεντρική μου ιδέα, αν βοηθήσω έστω και έναν να μη κάνει τις μ@λακίες που έκανα θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι πολύ πολύ σημαντικό!

----------


## bouliana

το θέμα τώρα είναι να στερηθώ και λίγο.αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον. και μόνο στην ιδέα αγχώνομαι!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> το θέμα τώρα είναι να στερηθώ και λίγο.αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον. και μόνο στην ιδέα αγχώνομαι!


Τι σε αγχώνει η ιδέα της στέρησης ή η ιδέα της πείνας;
Στερούμαι κάτι όταν το θέλω και μου το απαγορεύω. Σκοπός είναι να κατανοήσεις βαθιά μέσα σου γιατί πρέπει να βγάλεις κάποιες τροφές από τη διατροφή σου και να νιώθεις χαρούμενος για την επιλογή σου να μην τις τρως. Κατανοώντας π.χ το κακό που σου κάνει η ζάχαρη σε βάθος θα πρέπει από μόνη σου να τη μετριάσεις. Δεν λέω να μην τη ξανακουμπήσεις, ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές κάτι τέτοιο έιναι σχεδόν αδύνατο! Αλλά να τη χρησιμοποιείς με μέτρο και συνείδηση γνωρίζοντας τα κακά που κουβαλάει από πίσω της.

----------


## bouliana

με αγχώνει το γεγονός οτι πρέπει να περιοριστώ και να βάλω κανόνες. αμέσως νιώθω στερημένη πριν στερηθώ.

----------


## sweetOctober

bouliana και μονο που σκεφτεσαι τη λεξη στερηση παραιτεισαι. Απλα κανε σωστη διατροφη, οπως εσυ την εννοεις, δεν εισαι χαζη, ξερεις πολυ καλα τι πρεπει και τι οχι να τρως. Μη κοιτας ποσοτητες για τωρα αλλα ειδος τροφης. Δηλαδη καλυτερα να αντικαταστησεις μερος των τροφων σου με πιο υγιεινες, κι ας παρεις τις ιδιες θερμιδες, (πιστεψε με με τις πιο καλες τροφες ειναι πιο χορταστικο να παρεις ιδιες θερμιδες).
ΣΙγα σιγα θα δεις και μονη σου οτι αντιστεκομενη σε λιγουρες, εισαι εν τελει πιο χορτατη! Δηλαδη και σε διαιτα και χορτατη! Γαματο ετσι? Πρεπει να πειραματιστεις με σενα την ιδια να δεις τι δουλευει πανω σου και τι οχι, δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου και προσπαθησε παντα να πηγαινεις ενα βημα μπροστα.
Πχ για αρχη βαλε στοχο να κανεις ενα λιγοτερο υπερφαγικο, μια λιγοτερη μπουκια φαι, μια ωρα πειρσσοτερη γυμναστηριο, λιγα γλυκα λιγοτερα κτλ κτλ κτλ και σιγα σιγα γινε πιο απαιτητικη απο τον εαυτο σου. Οταν περασει καιρος και δεν εχεις προοδο βλεπεις τι κανεις. Βλεποντας και κανοντας παμε ολοι...

----------


## sweetOctober

102.5 και απιστευτα πρησμενη με τα σκατολοιδια που εφαγα χθες. Κομμενα αυτα. α μα πια. Πρεπει να μπω σε στοιχειωδες προγραμμα μεχρι αρχες Μαρτη και μετα πιο αυστηρα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by anastasia___
> η συνειδητοποιηση ειναι το μεγαλυτερο βημα!


αυτό ακριβώς, και στα καλά και στα άσχημα, είναι λυτρωτική. Μπορεί ακόμη και να σε ρίξει σε υπερφαγίες, να σε στεναχωρήσει, αλλά εν τέλει σε βοηθά όσο τίποτε άλλο!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> με αγχώνει το γεγονός οτι πρέπει να περιοριστώ και να βάλω κανόνες. αμέσως νιώθω στερημένη πριν στερηθώ.


Μάλλον δεν είσαι έτοιμη για δίαιτα! Καλύτερα να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου. Βάλε ένα κοντινό όριο π.χ 1 εβδομάδα, 10 ημέρες και πες στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν θα τον πιέσεις μέχρι τότε. Όμως βάλτο καλά στο νου σου ότι σε 10 ημέρες π.χ θα ξεκινήσεις δίαιτα ο κόσμος να χαλάσει! Στο ενδιάμεσο οργανώσου και προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις. Διάβασε γύρω από τη διατροφή, κάνε ερωτήσεις στον εαυτό σου, φαντάσου πως θα νιώθεις όταν τα καταφέρεις και οργάνωσε ένα πλάνο που θα ακολουθήσεις. Εμπνεύσου από άλλα άτομα που τα καταφέρανε! Πάρε απόφαση να δουλέψεις για αυτό που θέλεις! Δεν υπάρχει πιο ωραία αίσθηση από το να αποκτάς κάτι που δούλεψες για αυτό! Θα δεις αν δουλέψεις σωστά με τον εαυτό σου πολύ πιθανό είναι στο τέλος του 10ήμερου να ανυπομονείς να αναλάβεις δράση!

----------


## bouliana

προετοιμάζομαι καιρό κορίτσια.έχω κάνει πολύ ενδοσκόπηση και διάβασμα μην νομίζετε. η πράξη με δυσκολεύει. 
δν αντέχω άλλο να προετοιμάζομαι πρέπει να περάσω στην δράση

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> προετοιμάζομαι καιρό κορίτσια.έχω κάνει πολύ ενδοσκόπηση και διάβασμα μην νομίζετε. η πράξη με δυσκολεύει. 
> δν αντέχω άλλο να προετοιμάζομαι πρέπει να περάσω στην δράση


Ωραία λοιπόν ποιο είναι το πλάνο σου; Πως έχεις σκεφτεί να πορευτείς;

----------


## bouliana

το πλάνο μου είναι να τρέφομαι με 1800-2000 την μέρα στις οποίες θα συμπεριλαμβάνω φρούτα και λαχανικά και λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες. επίσης έχω σκεφτεί να τρώω πολλά γιαούρτια και ένα αυγό την μέρα ειδικά τις μέρες που δν μπορώ να φάω κρέας ή ψάρι

και όσο γίνεται καθημερινή γυμναστική.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> το πλάνο μου είναι να τρέφομαι με 1800-2000 την μέρα στις οποίες θα συμπεριλαμβάνω φρούτα και λαχανικά και λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες. επίσης έχω σκεφτεί να τρώω πολλά γιαούρτια και ένα αυγό την μέρα ειδικά τις μέρες που δν μπορώ να φάω κρέας ή ψάρι
> 
> και όσο γίνεται καθημερινή γυμναστική.


Αν είσαι γύρω στα 22 έχεις BMR περίπου 1600 θερμίδες! Οι 2000 μου φαίνονται κάπως πολλές για να αδυνατίσεις! Το έχεις ξανακάνει με τόσες πολλές;
Αν θέλεις πραγματικά να δεις καλά αποτελέσματα βγάλε από τη διατροφή σου όσο περισσότερο μπορείς τους απλούς υδατάνθρακες. Μπορούν να σαμποτάρουν την προσπάθεια σου! Φρόντισε να είσαι πάντα χορτάτη, πράγμα που είναι πολύ εύκολο με τις θερμίδες που έχεις ως στόχο!
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## bouliana

είμαι 27.

κοίτα τρέφομαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό με 2500-3000 θερμίδες την μέρα.αν φάω 1800 με 2000 και κάνω κ γυμναστική θα χάσω 2 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα που λέει ο λόγος.φυσικά μετά θα μειωθεί ο ρυθμός. αλλά νομίζω οτι από 2500 αν κατέβω στις 1600 θα οδηγηθώ με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε υπερφαγικά απανωτά. 

συμφωνώ κατα ταλλα σε όσα λες για τους υδατάνθρακες και την ινσουλίνη ο πατέρας μου είναι διαβητικός τύπου 2 και τα ξέρω ασχέτως που δν τα κάνω πράξη
αν και η ίδια παρουσιάζω συχνοουρία αφυδάτωση και διψάω όλη την ώρα,όπως έχω και σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών.ευτυχώ ςδν έχω ζάχαρο ακόμα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> είμαι 27.
> 
> κοίτα τρέφομαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό με 2500-3000 θερμίδες την μέρα.αν φάω 1800 με 2000 και κάνω κ γυμναστική θα χάσω 2 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα που λέει ο λόγος.φυσικά μετά θα μειωθεί ο ρυθμός. αλλά νομίζω οτι από 2500 αν κατέβω στις 1600 θα οδηγηθώ με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε υπερφαγικά απανωτά. 
> 
> συμφωνώ κατα ταλλα σε όσα λες για τους υδατάνθρακες και την ινσουλίνη ο πατέρας μου είναι διαβητικός τύπου 2 και τα ξέρω ασχέτως που δν τα κάνω πράξη
> αν και η ίδια παρουσιάζω συχνοουρία αφυδάτωση και διψάω όλη την ώρα,όπως έχω και σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών.ευτυχώ ςδν έχω ζάχαρο ακόμα.


27!:wow: Μόλις έχασες 20 θερμίδες από τον βασικό μεταβολισμό σου :smilegrin:
Αυτό που λες έχει μια λογική αν διατηρούσουν σταθερή με αυτές τις θερμίδες! Αλλά εσύ με 2500-3000 πάχαινες, με 2000 μπορεί να συντηρείσαι! Τέλος πάντων θα το δεις στην πράξη αν πραγματικά ακολουθήσεις ένα σωστό τρόπο διατροφής ότι δεν θα σου είναι απαραίτητες τόσο πολλές για να χορτάσεις.
Καλά βρε έχεις τέτοιο ιστορικό και το σκέφτεσαι ακόμα; Θα σε δείρω :smirk:

----------


## sweetOctober

102.3  :Smile:  είναι σε πτωτική φάση ευτυχώς! Και η διαθεση σε ανοδικη πορεία! Απόψε δε θα βάλω αλάτι στη σαλάτα και τα αυγά, οι θερμιδες μου θα ειναι γυρω στις 1800+, δηλ. αρκετες, τουλαχιστο θα κλεισει λιγο το στομαχι απο τα χθεσινα.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> είμαι 27.
> 
> κοίτα τρέφομαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό με 2500-3000 θερμίδες την μέρα.αν φάω 1800 με 2000 και κάνω κ γυμναστική θα χάσω 2 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα που λέει ο λόγος.φυσικά μετά θα μειωθεί ο ρυθμός. αλλά νομίζω οτι από 2500 αν κατέβω στις 1600 θα οδηγηθώ με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε υπερφαγικά απανωτά. 
> ...


 κοίτα έχω 2 χρόνια που ξεπέρασα μια διατροφική διαταραχή.η οποία πέρα από τις αδυναμίες μου επηρεάστικε και από τα γονίδια και το ιστορικό που κουβαλώ.
καταλαβαίνεις οτι θέλω χρόνο.ακόμα κ αν συντηρούμε μόνο στις 2000 είναι μια αρχή.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα, σημασία πάνω απ΄όλα έχει να αρχίσεις , τα άλλα τα βρίσκεις και στην πορεία!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα είδα το 70 στη ζυγαριά. Μετά κατέβηκα - ανέβηκα 70,2 ξανά κάτω-πάνω 70
Θέλω να κρατήσω το 70, μπορώ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ακόμη και 70 να είμαι μου πήρε 10 ημέρες για να κατέβω 700 γρ. !!!!
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να έχω γαϊδουρινή υπομονή απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω!
Με την ίδια λογική για να χάσω τα επόμενα 7 κιλά θέλω 100 ημέρες!!!!

Το μόνο που με παρηγορεί κάπως είναι το ότι βρήκα πολλά θέματα στο internet από ανθρώπους που σχεδόν σταμάτησαν να χάνουν απ' όταν άρχισαν γυμναστήριο. Πολλοί αναφέρουν ότι οι μυς μετά τις προπονήσεις συγκρατούν νερό για να "γιατρευτούν" και αυτό μεταφράζεται σαν κόλλημα στην ζυγαριά. Όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ!
Giorgosdelta, είσαι εδώ γύρω, μήπως ξέρεις κάτι;

----------


## bouliana

δν είναι και τραγικό 7 κιλά σε 100 μέρες, δεν είσαι παχύσαρκη,ούτε είναι επείγον να χάσεις γρήγορα και άμεσα κιλά,περιττά κιλά προσπαθείς να χάσεις. και σκέψου οτι όσο πιο αργά χάνεις τόσο πιο σίγουρο είναι οτι θα τα συντηρήσεις.

όσο για το γυμναστήριο το λένε αυτό γενικότερα συγκεκριμένα για τις μυικές ασκήσεις.στην πράξη όμως δν το έχω παρατηρήσει. το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι οτι μετά από αερόβια και αν έχω φάει αρκετά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας, μου προκαλείται κατακράτηση υγρών.τα αποτελέσματα της αερόβιας τα βλέπω συνήθως μια μέρα μετά και όχι το επόμενο πρωί.

----------


## helena73

κοριτσακι οταν καποιος χανει κ μετα κολλαει λεγεται φαινομενο πλατω,,,,δεν ξερω αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση σου,,αλλα μια κολλητη εκανε ατκινς κ ενω η ζυγαρια δεν εδειχνε πολλα κιλα κατω,η κολλητη ειχε κατεβει 2 νουμερο κατω...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> κοριτσακι οταν καποιος χανει κ μετα κολλαει λεγεται φαινομενο πλατω,,,,δεν ξερω αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση σου,,αλλα μια κολλητη εκανε ατκινς κ ενω η ζυγαρια δεν εδειχνε πολλα κιλα κατω,η κολλητη ειχε κατεβει 2 νουμερο κατω...


Έλενα για να πεις ότι είσαι σε πλατό πρέπει να μην χάσεις καθόλου αν θυμάμαι καλά για 2-3 εβδομάδες και να μην έχεις ούτε απώλεια πόντων!
Σε εμένα δεν ισχύει αυτό επειδή στην ουσία κάτι χάνω, απλά πολύ αργά! Δεν πειράζει τι να κάνω; Ήθελα να μη ντρέπομαι φέτος στη θάλασσα! Τώρα θα αρκεστώ στο να δείχνω απλώς λίγο καλύτερα από πέρσι. Από ότι κατάλαβα από εδώ και πέρα δεν πρέπει να περιμένω απώλεια μεγαλύτερη των 2 κιλών ανά μήνα!
Αυτό σημαίνει 62 κιλά ως τις αρχές Ιουλίου, αν σκεφτείς ότι θα έχουν μεσολαβήσει και 4 μήνες γυμναστικής, πιστεύω σε ένα αρκετά καλό αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί π.χ με τόση γυμναστική και απώλεια κυρίως λίπους να δείχνω όπως έδειχνα παλιά στα 60 ή 59! Όπως και να έχει συνεχίζω! Δεν εγκαταλείπω με τίποτα!

Εσύ τι κάνεις; Αποφάσισες τελικά τι δίαιτα θα αποφασίσεις; Πως τα πας γενικότερα;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δν είναι και τραγικό 7 κιλά σε 100 μέρες, δεν είσαι παχύσαρκη,ούτε είναι επείγον να χάσεις γρήγορα και άμεσα κιλά,περιττά κιλά προσπαθείς να χάσεις. και σκέψου οτι όσο πιο αργά χάνεις τόσο πιο σίγουρο είναι οτι θα τα συντηρήσεις.
> 
> όσο για το γυμναστήριο το λένε αυτό γενικότερα συγκεκριμένα για τις μυικές ασκήσεις.στην πράξη όμως δν το έχω παρατηρήσει. το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι οτι μετά από αερόβια και αν έχω φάει αρκετά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας, μου προκαλείται κατακράτηση υγρών.τα αποτελέσματα της αερόβιας τα βλέπω συνήθως μια μέρα μετά και όχι το επόμενο πρωί.


Τραγικό δεν είναι σίγουρα, απλώς θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω λίγο τη δίαιτα μου. Δεν μπορώ να τρώω καθημερινά κρέας για τους υπόλοιπους 6-7 μήνες θα φρικάρω! Είχα σκοπό να το κάνω με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα χάνω γύρω στα 4 κιλά τον μήνα. Τώρα δεν αξίζει τέτοια θυσία. Άρα αναπροσαρμόζω και προσθέτω όσπρια , ξηρούς καρπούς και ίσως μερικά φρούτα αραιά και που. Λίγο γιαούρτι και μαύρο ρύζι επίσης θα ήταν μια καλή αλλαγή!

----------


## helena73

εγω πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη ,μεσ στον μαρτιο θα εισαι 65,,θα κανει μια ο μεταβολισμος σου κ θα δεις!!!!!!!!!!δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να κανω,,προς το παρον δεν καθομαι,,,προσεχω..οι πιο πολλες διαιτες θελουν γιαουρτι σαν σνακ,εγω εχω δυσανεξια,,,θελωμια υγειινη διατροφη καθως εχω κ παλλινδομηση στο στομαχι....εχω περιπου ενα πλανο,,,που περιλαμβαβει δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης ,γαλα 0% ελαχιστο,ψητα,σαλατες φρουτες,,δεν βλεπω ομως τιποτα,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> εγω πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη ,μεσ στον μαρτιο θα εισαι 65,,θα κανει μια ο μεταβολισμος σου κ θα δεις!!!!!!!!!!δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να κανω,,προς το παρον δεν καθομαι,,,προσεχω..οι πιο πολλες διαιτες θελουν γιαουρτι σαν σνακ,εγω εχω δυσανεξια,,,θελωμια υγειινη διατροφη καθως εχω κ παλλινδομηση στο στομαχι....εχω περιπου ενα πλανο,,,που περιλαμβαβει δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης ,γαλα 0% ελαχιστο,ψητα,σαλατες φρουτες,,δεν βλεπω ομως τιποτα,,,


Αυτό σημαίνει 5 κιλά σε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα! Γνωρίζοντας τον οργανισμό μου δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό με τίποτα! Εδώ που φτάσαμε και 3 κιλά να χάσω σούπερ ευχαριστημένη θα είμαι!
Δυσανεξία έχεις μόνο στο γιαούρτι; Με το τυρί τι γίνεται; Αν είσαι οκ με τυρί μπορείς να αντικαθιστάς όπου γιαούρτι με τυρί ή γάλα! Έχεις πρόβλημα με τη λακτόζη;

----------


## helena73

στο τυρι οχι τοσο πολυ αλλα σεν μου αρεσει κιολας αν εξαιρεσουμε την φετα που την λατρευω,,αλλα εχει λιπαρα κ δεν κανει με το στομαχι μου!!!!!
το γιαουρτι με τιποτα δεν μου καθεται
αντε ελαχιστο γαλα 0% και αυτο το φοβαμαι..
θα τα χασεις θα δεις!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> στο τυρι οχι τοσο πολυ αλλα σεν μου αρεσει κιολας αν εξαιρεσουμε την φετα που την λατρευω,,αλλα εχει λιπαρα κ δεν κανει με το στομαχι μου!!!!!
> το γιαουρτι με τιποτα δεν μου καθεται
> αντε ελαχιστο γαλα 0% και αυτο το φοβαμαι..
> θα τα χασεις θα δεις!!!!


Το στομάχι σου έχει πρόβλημα με τα λιπαρά; Για τι είδους λίπους και τι ποσότητα μιλάμε; π.χ ένα κ.σ ελαιόλαδο πως είναι; 30 γρ φέτα μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα; Το λίπος από ένα μπούτι κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσα; Είναι ανεκτό ή δημιουργεί πρόβλημα;
Ρωτάω μπας και βρούμε κάτι καλό που να σε βολεύει και να χάνεις! Τόσοι είμαστε εδώ, όλο και κάτι θα σκεφτούμε!

----------


## helena73

το κοτοπουλο το τρωω μια χαρα!!!!!!απλα φετα δεν κανει,γενικα απογυγη λιπαρων λενε

----------


## bouliana

εγώ ξέρω οτι βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα τα ζελέ στο να ανακουφίζεσαι από την παλινδρόμηση.
επίσης πολλοί με παλινδρόμηση την βγάζουν με αριάνι. και σαυτό έχεις δυσανεξία?

ρε κορίτσια πολύ λίγο τρώτε!

----------


## helena73

το επινα καποτε αλλα δεν μου πολυαρεσε...

----------


## bouliana

κρεμ καραμελέ? :Cool:

----------


## helena73

αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

102.6

----------


## helena73

καλημερα φιλαρακια μου,,επιτελους 69,8,,για να δουμε ποσο θα κρατησει αυτο,,,

----------


## bouliana

μπράβω έλενα!΄
λοιπόν την τρίτη το πρωί με έδειξε η ζυγαριά 79,5 δευτέρα είχα φάει 2400 θερμίδες και έκανα μισή ώρα ελαφρύ περπάτημα
την τετάρτη το πρωί 78 με 1800 θερμίδες και μία ώρα πήγα σε πολύ έντονο αερόβιο πρόγραμμα
και σήμερα 77,8 χθες γύρω στις 1900 θερμίδες και όχι άσκηση

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλημερα φιλαρακια μου,,επιτελους 69,8,,για να δουμε ποσο θα κρατησει αυτο,,,




Μπράβο Έλενα!!!! Επιτέλους ένα 6άρι! Άρα εχθές είχες απίστευτη κατακράτηση !!!!

----------


## helena73

μπουλιανα πας τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πως σε λενε????μπραβο σου!!!!!στα ποσα θες να φθασεις?

----------


## need2loose

Εγώ από εχθές που γύρισα από το γυμναστήριο πεινούσα πολύ, το πρωι που ξύπνησα πάλι πεινούσα παρόλο που εχθές έφαγα καλύτερα όταν ανέβαινα στη ζυγαριά είχα ελπίδα ότι θα έχω κατέβει λίγο επιτέλους, αλλά τίποτα!


70 σήμερα!
Τα τελευταία 700γρ έκανα 10 ημέρες για να τα χάσω και τα προηγούμενα 700γρ έκανα μια εβδομάδα! Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## helena73

εχω την αισθησ οτι απο δω και περα μονο θα χανεις!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

helena με λένε ιωάννα

ε δν νομίζω οτι πάω τέλεια!αυτά είναι πριξίματα ξεπριξίματα!αν συνεχίσω έτσι τότε νομίζω οτι θα έχω κάποια πορεία.

όταν ξεκινήσατε δίαιτα σας έτυχε να κολλάτε στην τρίτη ημέρα?δηλαδή: αποφασίζω να κάνω δίαιτα,την πρώτη μέρα τέλεια, την δεύτερη καλούτσικα ,την τρίτη τα κάνω χάλια.οπότε φτου κ απτην αρχή
σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα ελπίζω να μην παρεκτραπώ.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> εχω την αισθησ οτι απο δω και περα μονο θα χανεις!!!!!!!


Αχ Έλενα μου μακάρι πες πες να συμβεί! Ήθελα να χάσω τουλάχιστον άλλα 3 πριν επιβραδυνθεί τόσο η απώλεια!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Εγώ από εχθές που γύρισα από το γυμναστήριο πεινούσα πολύ, το πρωι που ξύπνησα πάλι πεινούσα παρόλο που εχθές έφαγα καλύτερα όταν ανέβαινα στη ζυγαριά είχα ελπίδα ότι θα έχω κατέβει λίγο επιτέλους, αλλά τίποτα!
> 
> 
> 70 σήμερα!
> Τα τελευταία 700γρ έκανα 10 ημέρες για να τα χάσω και τα προηγούμενα 700γρ έκανα μια εβδομάδα! Καμιά ιδέα;


νομίζω οτι το να χάνεις μέχρι και το 1% του βάρους σε μια βδομάδα είναι και αυτό που συστήνεται από τους γιατρούς οπότε μια χαρά τα πας.
προφανώς σου πήρε 10 μέρες και όχι 7 γιατί μπορεί να είχες κάποια κατακράτηση η να μην λειτούργησε το εντεράκι τόσο καλά .όσο αδυνατίζουμε το 1% είναι όλο και λιγότερα γραμμάρια δυστυχώς κ ευτυχώς

----------


## helena73

ιωαννα μου απο τοτε που γεννησα το δευτερο παιδι μου,εδω και 2 χρονια,κανω διαιτα και παντα στην τριτη μερα κανω μ@λ@κι@@@@@
συνεχισουμε ολες κ να ειμαστε μια χαρα το καλοκαιρακι,,,,αντε να παμε για κανα ποτακι το καλοκαιρι,ετσι
κοριτσια!!!!!!
ιωαννα κρατα γερα μην κανεις βλακεια γιατι αντε παλι απο την αρχη!!!!!
μαγδα μου αυριο μπορει να δεις και το 6+ ναι αμε μπορεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ασχετο μηπως να εκανες μια διατροφη που να εχει πρωτεινη και σαλατα μεσημερι -βραδυ και να ετρωγες κανα φρουτο?

----------


## bouliana

και πως κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις την τρίτη μέρα???????????????:wow:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> helena με λένε ιωάννα
> 
> ε δν νομίζω οτι πάω τέλεια!αυτά είναι πριξίματα ξεπριξίματα!αν συνεχίσω έτσι τότε νομίζω οτι θα έχω κάποια πορεία.
> 
> όταν ξεκινήσατε δίαιτα σας έτυχε να κολλάτε στην τρίτη ημέρα?δηλαδή: αποφασίζω να κάνω δίαιτα,την πρώτη μέρα τέλεια, την δεύτερη καλούτσικα ,την τρίτη τα κάνω χάλια.οπότε φτου κ απτην αρχή
> σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα ελπίζω να μην παρεκτραπώ.


εγω θα σου ελεγα να μην μετρας μερες  :Wink:  πες απο σημερα αρχιζω διατροφη για ολη τη ζωη μου,αποφασιζω να τρωω υγιεινα και ετσι ακομα και αν μια μερα παραστρατησεις απο το προγραμμα σου,την επομενη θα μπεις ξανα και θα δεις οτι μακροχρονια θα χανεις η θα σταθεροποιεις τα κιλα σου.κλεινω περιπου 5 χρονια σταθερου βαρους.με 2-4 κιλα πανω κατω με αυτον τον τροπο,παιρνω λιγα στις γιορτες και μετα συνεχιζω αμεσως την διατροφη που κανω παντα και παραλληλα γυμναστικη που δεν την σταματαω ποτε και οπως τα πηρα ετσι χανονται μονα τους χωρις να σκεφτω οτι κανω διαιτα  :Wink:  δοκιμασετο και θα δεις οτι σου φευγει ολο το αγχος της διαιτας

----------


## helena73

δεν ξερω ιωαννα,ηρθε μονο του,,βαρεθηκα πια τον ευατο μου ολο σε διαιτα, θελω τον αλλον ευατο μου,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> ιωαννα μου απο τοτε που γεννησα το δευτερο παιδι μου,εδω και 2 χρονια,κανω διαιτα και παντα στην τριτη μερα κανω μ@λ@κι@@@@@
> συνεχισουμε ολες κ να ειμαστε μια χαρα το καλοκαιρακι,,,,αντε να παμε για κανα ποτακι το καλοκαιρι,ετσι
> κοριτσια!!!!!!
> ιωαννα κρατα γερα μην κανεις βλακεια γιατι αντε παλι απο την αρχη!!!!!
> μαγδα μου αυριο μπορει να δεις και το 6+ ναι αμε μπορεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ασχετο μηπως να εκανες μια διατροφη που να εχει πρωτεινη και σαλατα μεσημερι -βραδυ και να ετρωγες κανα φρουτο?


Έλενα έχω δώσει περιθώριο σε αυτή τη διατροφή ως και τις 
09-03-13. Θέλω να αφήσω να ολοκληρωθεί και ο δεύτερος μήνας με Ατκινς για να βγάλω τα συμπεράσματα μου. Μετά σίγουρα θα προσθέσω μερικά πράγματα. Τα φρούτα ίσως τα προσθέσω από υποχρέωση επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν σχεδόν καθόλου! Προτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο να τρώω λαχανικά. Anyway αν είναι για καλό θα το κάνω. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο όπου είμαι διατεθειμένη να κάνω τα πάντα προκειμένου να φτάσω τον στόχο μου (όχι βέβαια κάτι που θα κοστίσει στην υγεία μου!) . Αν χρειάζονται φρούτα , θα τα φάω, αν χρειάζονται επιπλέον υδατάνθρακες, θα το κάνω, αν πρέπει να γυμναστώ και άλλο θα το κάνω! Μακάρι κάποιος να μου έλεγε με σιγουριά τι πρέπει να κάνω ( πέρα από υπομονή), θα το έκανα!!!

----------


## bouliana

αυτό το "υγιεινά" με αγχώνει εξίσου με την "δίαιτα".

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αυτό το "υγιεινά" με αγχώνει εξίσου με την "δίαιτα".


τοτε μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να τρως μονο σε μικρα πιατακια οτι θελεις,ετσι θα περιορησεις τις μεριδες σου στο μισο και δεν θα αγχωνεσε,σιγουρα κατι θα υπαρχει που θα μπορεσεις να βοηθηθεις χωρις αγχος.
καπου διαβαζα για τα πιατα οτι το κοκκινο χρωμα μας κανει να μην θελουμε να τρωμε πολυ γιατι μας θυμιζει το στοπ,εγω σε πρωτη ευκαιρια θα αγορασω ενα κοκκινο πιατο για να το δοκιμασω :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

mmm το πορτοκαλι τί δειχνει? Γιατι σε πορτοκαλι τρώει ο συζηγος και τρώει λιγο :P εγώ τρώω πάντα σε μικρό πιάτο απσορ (μόνο τις σαλάτες βάζω σε τεράστια μπολ)
101.5 σήμερα  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

apsor = aspro σε ησυχια δε με εχει αφησει ο μπομπιρας παλι τραβαει το λαπτοπ

----------


## bouliana

ωραίες ιδέες.

το θέμα μουτελευταία είναι η αυθόρμητη κατανάλωση τροφής.
δηλαδή πχ το να μου προσφέρει κάποιος ένα κομμάτι πίτα ,εγώ να έχω λιγούρα, να το αρπάξω και αυτό να εξαφανιστεί πριν αναλογιστώ την πράξη μου.

----------


## sweetOctober

Βρε παιδια τι απωλειες δηλαδη υποσχεται η ατκινς κι ολο λετε δε χανετε κι ολο χανετε? 1% του βαρους ειναι το αναμενομενο, συμφωνω με την μπουλιανα

επισης αμα τη χαλαατε ισως πανε τσαμπα οι κοποι σας και πρεπει να ξανρχιζετε απο την αρχη, μηπως πχ η Ελενα προτιμουσε μια διαιτα που οι παρεκτροπς δε θα στοιχιζαν την κετωση

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Βρε παιδια τι απωλειες δηλαδη υποσχεται η ατκινς κι ολο λετε δε χανετε κι ολο χανετε? 1% του βαρους ειναι το αναμενομενο, συμφωνω με την μπουλιανα
> 
> επισης αμα τη χαλαατε ισως πανε τσαμπα οι κοποι σας και πρεπει να ξανρχιζετε απο την αρχη, μηπως πχ η Ελενα προτιμουσε μια διαιτα που οι παρεκτροπς δε θα στοιχιζαν την κετωση


Δεν είναι οι απώλειες που υπόσχεται η Άτκινς, απλώς κάνω σύγκριση με προηγούμενες μου δίαιτες και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το αποτέλεσμα γιατί ποτέ δεν υπήρξα πιο πιστή σε μια δίαιτα. Το 1% του βάρους ,μου φαίνεται πολύ αργό και βασανιστικό ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστείς ότι πήρε 10 ημέρες για να το επιτύχω! Άλλωστε το 1% δεν είναι ευαγγέλιο! Το 1/2-1 κιλό ανά εβδομάδα είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό. Πειράζει που ήθελα απώλεια κιλού/ εβδομάδα μια που είμαι πιστή και έχω αρχίσει και γυμναστική; Όχι βέβαια για όλη τη διάρκεια της δίαιτας αλλά τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα 4-5 κιλά!
Το να διακόψω την Άτκινς δεν είναι αντίστοιχο με το να τη χαλάσω απλούστατα γιατί δεν σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω μαζί της. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό να την αρχίζω και να τη σταματώ, κάτι τέτοιο κρύβει πιθανούς κινδύνους στους οποίους δεν θέλω να υποβάλω τον οργανισμό μου! Έχω δώσει ένα ωραιότατο περιθώριο ώστε να κλείσω δίμηνο στην Ατκινς ώστε να βγάλω τα συμπεράσματα μου. Αν δω ότι δεν δουλεύει όπως ήθελα, πάμε για άλλα, κρατώντας βέβαια κάποιες βασικές αρχές γύρω από τους υδατάνθρακες.
Αυτό που λες ότι αν την χαλάσεις ξαναρχίζεις από την 1η φάση,είναι αλήθεια αλλά έχει νόημα αν έχεις περάσει σε επόμενα στάδια. Εγώ παραμένω στην 1η φάση εδώ και 2 μήνες οπότε αν την διέκοπτα απλά θα συνέχιζα από εκεί που την άφησα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Δε συμφωνώ, το 1% είναι το λογικό, το αναμενόμενο, όταν εισαι πιστή στο διαιτολόγιο σου και όταν δεν μιλάμε για τον πρώτο καιρό που τα κιλά φεύγουν σφαίρα (τα υγρά για την ακρίβεια). Σε όσους διαιτολόγους έχω πάει αυτή ήταν η αναμενόμενη απώλεια αν τηρούσα το διαιτολόγιο μου.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ωραίες ιδέες.
> 
> το θέμα μουτελευταία είναι η αυθόρμητη κατανάλωση τροφής.
> δηλαδή πχ το να μου προσφέρει κάποιος ένα κομμάτι πίτα ,εγώ να έχω λιγούρα, να το αρπάξω και αυτό να εξαφανιστεί πριν αναλογιστώ την πράξη μου.


αυτό δεν είναι καλό, για εμένα η εύκολη λύση θα ήταν να αρνηθώ, πρίν προλάβω να αναλογιστώ την πράξη μου. μετά θα ντρέπομαι να ζητήσω να φάω οπότε θα έχω γλιτώσει θερμίδες. Επίσης με βοηθά να μη πεινάω, αν πεινάω δύσκολα θα πω όχι σε φαγητό/γλυκό.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Δε συμφωνώ, το 1% είναι το λογικό, το αναμενόμενο, όταν εισαι πιστή στο διαιτολόγιο σου και όταν δεν μιλάμε για τον πρώτο καιρό που τα κιλά φεύγουν σφαίρα (τα υγρά για την ακρίβεια). Σε όσους διαιτολόγους έχω πάει αυτή ήταν η αναμενόμενη απώλεια αν τηρούσα το διαιτολόγιο μου.



Ωραία λοιπόν θέλω το 1% που μου αναλογεί για την εβδομάδα εδώ και τώρα! :smilegrin:
Το δεκαήμερο το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ και δεν θα ξαναδεχθώ τέτοιου είδους καθυστέρηση! Ακούς εκεί!!!!!:starhit:

----------


## helena73

παιδια εχει δικιο η μαγδα,η ατκινς υποσχεται γρηγορα αποτελεσματα...
μαγδα ευχομαι το 6+ και για τις 2 μας:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

για ρωτηστε και στο τοπικ της ατκινς :thumbup: δεν εχω ιδεα εγω (απο εσας ο,τι εχω διαβασει)

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα κοριτσια, προσεχως κορμαρες!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχω μπερδευτει με τα ποστ.Δεν προλαβαινω να τα διαβασω και δεν ξερω που να γραψω.
Μαγδα μου εχεις δικιο.Και εγω θα σπαζομουν.
Και μαλιστα το περασα και αυτο το σταδιο.Μαα αφου ειμαι ακριβης γιατι δεν χανω;;;
Λοιπον να σου γραψω 1-2 δικα μου μικρα συμπερασματα με την ελπιδα να σε βοηθησουν μιας και κανουμε και οι 2 Ατκινς.

Εδω και 2-3 μερες εχω αρχισει να βαζω σταδιακαααααα , υδατάνθρακα.
Εχω την ιδια απώλεια την ιδια έλλειψη λιγούρας, αλλα νιωθω το στομαχι μου πιο βαρυ.Οταν λεω υδατανθρακα εννοω μακαρονια ολικης με λιγο τυρι, εννοω μισο σουβλάκι αγοραστό με πιτα για μεσημεριανο μαζι με σαλατα.
(παρεμπιπτόντως καπου το διαβασα εδω μεσα τον γυρο κοτοπουλο αν τον αφήσετε κοριτσια 4-5 ωρες και τον φατε μετα θα καταλάβετε το αηδιες τρωμε.Λυσα στο αλλατι που αν τον φας ζεστο δεν το καταλαβαινεις και μεσα στο λίπος το παγωμενο, μια αηδία)
Εννοω αντικατασταση του απογευματινου σνακ Ατκινς με 1 μηλο.
Εννοω 1 μερα κουλουρι Θεσ/νικης για πρωινο, εννοω μιση τυροπιτα για πρωινο.
Λοιπον η ιδια απωλεια επειδη καταφερα και ορισα την ποσοτητα της μεριδας ολον αυτον τον καιρο.
Νιωθω δυνατη να χωρισω την τυροπιτα στα 2 και να φαω μονο το μισο χωρις να θελω να κατασπαραξω και το χαρτακι μαζι.
Φυσικα ειναι νωρις για να πω οτι το "νικησα" αλλα τουλαχιστον γινεται και μαρεσει.
Τωρα...με την γυμναστικη ξερω οτι οταν ξεκινας παει πισω η ζυγαρια και το ειδα και εγω, αλλα κανει καλο και αμα συνεχισεις θα δεις κατεβασμα σε 1 μερα αποτομα, μπορει και κιλο...ναι το εχω δει και μαλιστα σε φιλη που ειναι πολύ πιο κατω απο τα δικα μου κιλα...Μην τα παρατας.
Χτες εκανα ζουμπα για πρωτη φορα.Ξετρελαθηκα.Δεν θυμαμαι αλλη φορα στη ζωη μου να μουχει ανεβει τοοοοοσο πολύ η διαθεση.
Χωρος και γυμναστικη μαζι.Μια αιθουσα τιγκα στον κοσμο, η ενεργεια να βγαινει απο παντου, μοντερνα τραγουσια και χτυπημα μεχρι εξαντλησης με πολύ γελιο!!!!!!!!!
Επεσα και σε τρελεγκο γυμναστρια που στριγγλιζε ολη την ωρα και μας εβαζε να φωναζουμε....Ααχχχχ ποσο λυτρωτικό ειναι αυτο δεν φαντάζεστε.Πολύ μου αρεσε.
Αυτα εν ολιγης.
Καλη συνεχεια στους στοχους...Ααααα Μαγδα κανε και καμια γενικη να δεις λιγο τις ορμονες σου-δεν ξερω αν τοχεται συζητήσει- μηπως δεν ειναι θεμα διαιτας τελικα.
Καλημεραααααα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

shit skata!

χθες ξέφυγα και ενώ μέχρι τις 9 ήμουν άριστη,μετά άρχισα να τσιμπολογάω τα τσιπσ κ τα ξηροκάρπια στην καφετέρια!πολύ απογοήτευση! πρόσθασα 300 θερμίδες χωρίς λόγο και αιτία!:no:

τεσπα. σήμερα θα είμαι καλό παιδί ,συνεχίζω απο εκεί που έμεινα,ευτυχώς δν σκέφτομαι εκδηκιτικά(να με περιορίσω γιατι χθες ξέφυγα)

απλά έρχεται το πσκ και φοβάμαι!!!!!!!!φοβάμαι!!!!!


ρε συ needtoloose μην είσαι βιαστικομαγδα! κάνε λίγο υπομονή και η ζυγαριά θα σε αποζημιώσει.
επίσης αύξησε λίγο υδατάνθρακες πριν έχεις καμιά αραίωση στο μαλλί στο λέω γιατί έτσι έπαθε μια φίλη μου με άτκινς.
φάε φρούτα και καρότα και λίγο σολωμό αν με ρωτάς.

----------


## bouliana

78,2 χαλια αίσχος και ντροπή

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα marimari, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω με αυτά που τρώς αλλά για ατκινς δε σε κόβω! Ναι ειναι τέλειο να μπορείς να φας το μισό από κάτι πραγματικά!
Bouliana είσαι αφασία, μου αρέσει που το αντιμετωπίζεις ψύχραιμα, είναι το πιο σημαντικό τελικά για εμάς που ξεστρατίζουμε! Το μετά! Η επόμενη μέρα!

Kαλημέρα σε όλους, 102.3

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερα κοριτσια, προσεχως κορμαρες!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Εχω μπερδευτει με τα ποστ.Δεν προλαβαινω να τα διαβασω και δεν ξερω που να γραψω.
> Μαγδα μου εχεις δικιο.Και εγω θα σπαζομουν.
> Και μαλιστα το περασα και αυτο το σταδιο.Μαα αφου ειμαι ακριβης γιατι δεν χανω;;;
> Λοιπον να σου γραψω 1-2 δικα μου μικρα συμπερασματα με την ελπιδα να σε βοηθησουν μιας και κανουμε και οι 2 Ατκινς.
> 
> Εδω και 2-3 μερες εχω αρχισει να βαζω σταδιακαααααα , υδατάνθρακα.
> Εχω την ιδια απώλεια την ιδια έλλειψη λιγούρας, αλλα νιωθω το στομαχι μου πιο βαρυ.Οταν λεω υδατανθρακα εννοω μακαρονια ολικης με λιγο τυρι, εννοω μισο σουβλάκι αγοραστό με πιτα για μεσημεριανο μαζι με σαλατα.
> ...


Μαρί μου δίνεις ελπίδες! Είναι αλήθεια έχω σπαστεί αφάνταστα με αυτή την επιβράδυνση! Κάθε άλλη φορά θα τα είχα παρατήσει ως τώρα! Θα πεφτα με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό και μετά πλάκα πλάκα θα ξανάπερνα μπρος. Αυτό με τους υδατάνθρακες το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά. Σήμερα σκεφτόμουν μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να τρώω τουλάχιστον λίγο μαύρο ρύζι. Όχι τίποτα άλλο διαβάζω ότι πρέπει να κάνω μια ημέρα με θερμίδες συντήρησης μήπως ξεκολλήσω και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως μπορώ να φτάσω στις 2100 θερμίδες τρώγοντας ότι επιτρέπεται στην Ατκινς. Εκτός αν πλακωθώ στους γύρους,στα λάδια και στο μπεικον, κάτι που δεν θέλω με τίποτα!
Εσύ πως πας σε σχέση με την απώλεια, πόσο έχεις χάσει ως τώρα;
Αν μη τη άλλο με την Ατκινς βγάλαμε τον δύσκολο πρώτο καιρό και τώρα ο αυτοέλεγχος γίνεται με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία. Χαίρομαι που βλέπεις τέτοια εξέλιξη!
Ζούμπα, ε; Εγώ είμαι τόσο ασυντόνιστη που θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι αν κάνω ζούμπα. Έχω δει στη παραλία το καλοκαίρι να κάνουνε με μια γυμνάστρια για διαφήμιση και φάνηκε πράγματι πολύ διασκεδαστικό. Ίσως το τολμήσω κάποια στιγμή!!!!
Τις ορμόνες μου έχω καιρό να τις εξετάσω σίγουρα! Απλά πριν από αυτό το κόλλημα δεν είχα καμιά ένδειξη ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Θα δοκιμάσω όλους τους πιθανούς τρόπους για να αρχίσω να χάνω λίγο πιο γρήγορα και αν δω ότι και μετά από 2-3 εβδομάδες δεν γίνεται κάτι πιθανόν να το κάνω και αυτό!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> shit skata!
> 
> χθες ξέφυγα και ενώ μέχρι τις 9 ήμουν άριστη,μετά άρχισα να τσιμπολογάω τα τσιπσ κ τα ξηροκάρπια στην καφετέρια!πολύ απογοήτευση! πρόσθασα 300 θερμίδες χωρίς λόγο και αιτία!:no:
> 
> τεσπα. σήμερα θα είμαι καλό παιδί ,συνεχίζω απο εκεί που έμεινα,ευτυχώς δν σκέφτομαι εκδηκιτικά(να με περιορίσω γιατι χθες ξέφυγα)
> 
> απλά έρχεται το πσκ και φοβάμαι!!!!!!!!φοβάμαι!!!!!
> 
> ...



Βιαστικομάγδα χαχαχα:smilegrin: καλό!
Θα τους αυξήσω τους υδατάνθρακες το αργότερο στις 9 αυτού του μήνα. Είναι το περιθώριο που έδωσα με την Ατκινς! Για το μαλλί που λες παίρνω καθημερινά πολυβιταμίνες, μια άλλη που είναι skin, hair, nails και ω3. Όπως και να έχει όμως άλλο να τα παίρνεις φυσικά μέσω διατροφής και άλλο με συμπληρώματα. Τον σολωμό ρε γαμώτο δεν τον μπορώ καθόλου! Τα φρούτα και τα καρότα είναι στο προσεχώς πρόγραμμα!

Τα βρωμοπατατάκια ήταν βλακεία, οι ξηροί καρποί είναι μια χαρά, τουλάχιστον δίνουν κάτι καλό στον οργανισμό σου! Τι να κάνεις ρε εσύ αν βγεις έξω και τα έχεις μέσα στα μούτρα σου και πεινάς και λίγο, θα τσιμπήσεις και κάτι. Ειδικά αν πίνεις καμιά μπύρα το ξηροκάρπιο επιβάλεται! Μπράβο που θα είσαι καλό παιδί, τα καλά παιδιά αποζημιώνονται, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ελπίζω :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## need2loose

70,1 και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα :crazy::crazy::crazy:
Την Πέμπτη της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας ήμουν 70,2 και Παρασκευή 70,4!
yeah baby! Έχασα 100-300 γρ τρέμετε κιλά, έρχεται ο θάνατος σας! Αργός αργός και βασανιστικός :P
Αν δεν είναι επιτυχία τα 300 γρ τότε τι είναι; :P :P :P :P

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 70,1 και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> Την Πέμπτη της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας ήμουν 70,2 και Παρασκευή 70,4!
> yeah baby! Έχασα 100-300 γρ τρέμετε κιλά, έρχεται ο θάνατος σας! Αργός αργός και βασανιστικός :P
> Αν δεν είναι επιτυχία τα 300 γρ τότε τι είναι; :P :P :P :P



χαχα!!! πολυ γελασα!! και βεβαια επιτυχια ειναι !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## bouliana

αφού έχεις πτώση μη μιλάς καθόλου.
ασωπή!

κατάρα σε πατατάκια και ξηροκάρπια(0 θερμίδες,0 απόλαυση)

----------


## helena73

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ,τι κανετε?69.9 σημερις

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αφού έχεις πτώση μη μιλάς καθόλου.
> ασωπή!
> 
> κατάρα σε πατατάκια και ξηροκάρπια(0 θερμίδες,0 απόλαυση)


Δεν θα μιλούσα αν έκανα στο ενδιάμεσο τις μ@λακιες μου αλλά από τη στιγμή που είμαι πιστή στη δίαιτα νομίζω ότι μπορώ να γκρινιάω και λίγο :P

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 70,1 και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> Την Πέμπτη της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας ήμουν 70,2 και Παρασκευή 70,4!
> yeah baby! Έχασα 100-300 γρ τρέμετε κιλά, έρχεται ο θάνατος σας! Αργός αργός και βασανιστικός :P
> ...


Ναι μεγάλη .... θα γράψω και βιβλίο : "πως να χάσετε 5 κιλά σε ένα χρόνο! Όλα τα μυστικά της επιτυχίας!" θα ακολουθήσει και 2ος τόμος : " πως να χάσεται 15 κιλά λίγο πριν να βγείτε στη σύνταξη!" :smilegrin:

----------


## bouliana

εγώ θα το έπαιρνα το βιβλίο σου,δεδομένου οτι εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο θέλω να χάσω 5 κιλά αλλά έχω βάλει 10

----------


## helena73

και γω θα το επαιρνα και γω πηρα αυτον τον χρονο κιλα:bouncy::bouncy:
τι να πω ρε μαγδα μου με εχεις προβληματισειπολυ,,,,

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> εγώ θα το έπαιρνα το βιβλίο σου,δεδομένου οτι εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο θέλω να χάσω 5 κιλά αλλά έχω βάλει 10


Μάλιστα! Θα παίρνατε ένα βιβλίο που γράφει πως να χάσεις 100 γρ την εβδομάδα. Χμμ! Με προβληματίζετε :P
Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι θα πρέπει καθημερινά να παίρνετε 1200 θερμίδες επί ένα χρόνο και να γυμνάζεστε 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πως ακούγεται τώρα; καλύτερο;

----------


## sweetOctober

Μαγδα στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα μια βόλτα (εξτρα), θα διάβαζα, θα έπαιζα, θα συζητούσα, θα έκανα οτιδήποτε αλλο εκτός απο το να σκέφτομαι το κολλημα.Δεν βοηθα οταν κολλα και το μυαλο. Δεν κουραζεις ετσι τον εαυτο σου? Σε ολα τα πραγματα σου λενε χαλαρωσε και θα ερθει, ειδικα εσυ που εισαι με προγραμμα και συνεπης πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγουλακι νομιζω~!!!!!!!
Φιλακια καλημερες εχουμε λαπτοπ πολεμο παλι, μου πα;ιρνει τα χερια απο το πισι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helena73

μαγδα σε καταλαβαινω,κανεις μια προσπαθεια ,δεν εχεις κανει ατασθαλιες,γυμναζεσαι,θες και να δεις αποτελεσματα των κοπων σου...ομως εχεις χασει ποντους ετσι δεν ειναι???
εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα αλλη διατροφημε ιδιες θερμιδες αλλα με αλλα τροφιμα

----------


## bouliana

> [i]Originally posted by need2loose]
> Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι θα πρέπει καθημερινά να παίρνετε 1200 θερμίδες επί ένα χρόνο και να γυμνάζεστε 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πως ακούγεται τώρα; καλύτερο;


μας γ.....ς!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα marimari, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω με αυτά που τρώς αλλά για ατκινς δε σε κόβω! Ναι ειναι τέλειο να μπορείς να φας το μισό από κάτι πραγματικά!
> Bouliana είσαι αφασία, μου αρέσει που το αντιμετωπίζεις ψύχραιμα, είναι το πιο σημαντικό τελικά για εμάς που ξεστρατίζουμε! Το μετά! Η επόμενη μέρα!
> 
> Kαλημέρα σε όλους, 102.3


Μα γιαυτο και εξηγω οτι εδω και μερικες μερες εβαλα υδατανθρακα.
Ποιος ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι Ατκινς;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μαγδα σε καταλαβαινω,κανεις μια προσπαθεια ,δεν εχεις κανει ατασθαλιες,γυμναζεσαι,θες και να δεις αποτελεσματα των κοπων σου...ομως εχεις χασει ποντους ετσι δεν ειναι???
> εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα αλλη διατροφημε ιδιες θερμιδες αλλα με αλλα τροφιμα


Είχα χάσει μερικούς πόντους, ναι! Τώρα όμως ούτε αυτό γίνεται!
Θα την αλλάξω την διατροφή Έλενα μου, στο πρόγραμμα είναι!
Σας έχω ζαλίσει sorry !!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μαγδα στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα μια βόλτα (εξτρα), θα διάβαζα, θα έπαιζα, θα συζητούσα, θα έκανα οτιδήποτε αλλο εκτός απο το να σκέφτομαι το κολλημα.Δεν βοηθα οταν κολλα και το μυαλο. Δεν κουραζεις ετσι τον εαυτο σου? Σε ολα τα πραγματα σου λενε χαλαρωσε και θα ερθει, ειδικα εσυ που εισαι με προγραμμα και συνεπης πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγουλακι νομιζω~!!!!!!!
> Φιλακια καλημερες εχουμε λαπτοπ πολεμο παλι, μου πα;ιρνει τα χερια απο το πισι!!!!!!!!!



Που θα πάει θα το πάρω απόφαση, λίγο χρόνο χρειάζομαι ακόμα!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]Originally posted by need2loose]
> Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι θα πρέπει καθημερινά να παίρνετε 1200 θερμίδες επί ένα χρόνο και να γυμνάζεστε 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Πως ακούγεται τώρα; καλύτερο;
> 
> 
> μας γ.....ς!


:spin::spin::spin::spin::smirk:
δεν ακούγεται και τόσο καλό, ε;

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> ...Εχω την ιδια απώλεια την ιδια έλλειψη λιγούρας, αλλα νιωθω το στομαχι μου πιο βαρυ....Λοιπον η ιδια απωλεια επειδη καταφερα και ορισα την ποσοτητα της μεριδας ολον αυτον τον καιρο.
> *Νιωθω δυνατη να χωρισω την τυροπιτα στα 2 και να φαω μονο το μισο χωρις να θελω να κατασπαραξω και το χαρτακι μαζι.
> Φυσικα ειναι νωρις για να πω οτι το "νικησα" αλλα τουλαχιστον γινεται και μαρεσει.*
> ...



Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωω...
Μεχεις βοηθησει πολλες φορες με τα γραφομενα σου!!!!!!!!



Μαγδα στις 23 Φλεβάρη έκλεισα μήνα δίαιτας και Ατκινς, με εξαίρεση μιαμιση εβδομάδα με συνάχι, αρα στο περίπου είναι μήνας η ολη διαδικασία δίαιτας και λιιιιιγης γυμναστικής.Η απώλεια είναι -βάση ημερολογίου- 7,7 κιλα.:yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν καταλαβαινω, τοτε γιατι την χαλας την ατκινς? Παιδια εχετε παθει ατκινσοπαρακρουση :P

----------


## sweetOctober

xaxaxaxxaxaxaxxaxa με εχετε λιωσει σημερις 


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sweetOctober

Magda εγω θα ελεγα να τα συζητατε στο lowcarb ωστε οποιος ενδιαφερεται να βλεπει και να κρινει. Εγω πχ νομιζα οτι δεν χανατε γραμμαριο με την ατκινς και τωρα βλεπω η marimari έχασε τοσα κιλα σε ένα μηνα!!! Κριμα ειναι να μπερδευται ο αναγνωστης! Καλη κάθοδο mari πας τέλεια!!!! Με ατκινς ή χωρις!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Magda εγω θα ελεγα να τα συζητατε στο lowcarb ωστε οποιος ενδιαφερεται να βλεπει και να κρινει. Εγω πχ νομιζα οτι δεν χανατε γραμμαριο με την ατκινς και τωρα βλεπω η marimari έχασε τοσα κιλα σε ένα μηνα!!! Κριμα ειναι να μπερδευται ο αναγνωστης! Καλη κάθοδο mari πας τέλεια!!!! Με ατκινς ή χωρις!


Καλά το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν χάναμε τίποτα με την Ατκινς από που προέρχεται; Δεν νομίζω ότι ο κάθε αναγνώστης μπορεί να μπερδευτεί, εγώ π.χ δεν μπερδεύτηκα ποτέ με την Μαρί!
Το συζητάμε στο lowcarb κανένα πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάλλον χρειάζομαι ύπνο! Εγώ νόμιζα δεν έχανε και είχε απογοητευτει, ίσως πρέπει να μπαίνω συχνότερα ή και να κοιμηθώ, αν αποφανθείτε ότι σας έκανε καλό περιμένω πρωτεινικο πλάνο δώρο μόλις δεις 69! :wink1: (δηλ. ετοίμαζε το ήδη!)

----------


## marimari

Μα εχω λυσαξει η ερμη να γραφω..."ΤΥΠΟΥ Ατκινς"...και "ΤΥΠΟΥ Ατκινς"...ποσο πιο ξεκαθαρα να το γραψω και να το ξαναπω οτι εκανα κατα το 70% Ατκινς.Δεν προλαβαινω να ψαξω και να παραθεσω αυτα που εγραφα κατα καιρους.
Ελεγα οτι εβαζα περιστασιακα πορτοκαλι μεσα στην διατροφη ενω η Ατκινς ΔΕΝ εχει πορτοκαλι.
Ελεγα και εγραφα οτι ετρωγα το κοντρα πλακε κρακερακι της Μαγδας ενω η Ατκινς ΔΕΝ εχει κατι τετοιο.Μονο μια φορα εγραψα οτι κολλησα και 2-3 μερες μετα εγραψα οτι ξεκολησα.
Ημουν ξεκαθαρη οτι δεν εκανα Ατκινς.
Θεωρω οτι οσοι διαβάζουν καταλαβαινουν τι επιτρεπει η Ατκινς και τι οχι.Δεν στηριζεσαι σε μια πλατιά συζήτηση περι διαιτας για να κανεις Ατκινς.Πας κατευθειαν στην σελιδα της διαιτας.

Καλη καθοδο σε ολους με Ατκινς η χωρις.Το θεμα ειναι η καθοδος και οχι η διαιτα.
Ετσι κι αλλιως και εφω προσπαθω να την φερω στα μετρα μου σταδιακα και σιγα σιγα για να εχω πιο υγιεινο τροπο διατροφης γιατι μονο πρωτεινη και σαλατα για μια ζωη μονο υγιεινό δεν ειναι
:yes:

Αααα και μην σας φαινονται πολλα αυτα τα κιλα.Τα εχω και τα εχασα.
Η Μαγδα για παραδειγμα που ειναι σαφως πιο κατω δεν μπορει να χανει με τον δικο μου ρυθμο.

----------


## pieceofcake

1-3-13, 
ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!

μετά από ακριβώς ένα χρόνο εμφανίστηκα με 3 κιλάκια παραπάνω

73,4 για σήμερα....

----------


## sweetOctober

ε μα με εχετε ζαλισει με τα τύπου ατκινς και ατκινς την ερμη χαχαχαχα εχω την αυπνια μου εχω κι εσας στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα χωρις να ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα :lol:

Γεια piceofcake, εχεις φανταστικο nickname!! Απο ποσα ξεκινησες? Ησουν πιο πολλα παλια ή τόσα? Καλη αρχή!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ε μα με εχετε ζαλισει με τα τύπου ατκινς και ατκινς την ερμη χαχαχαχα εχω την αυπνια μου εχω κι εσας στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα χωρις να ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα :lol:
> 
> Γεια piceofcake, εχεις φανταστικο nickname!! Απο ποσα ξεκινησες? Ησουν πιο πολλα παλια ή τόσα? Καλη αρχή!



Καλημερααααααααααα
Ναι τελικα θες λιγο υπνο παραπανω.
Καθε μερα ζυγίζομαι- τουλαχιστον εγω- και μερικες φορες γραφω και τα κιλα μου.
Απλώς τοχουμε κανει το φορουμ, ψιλομπαχαλο με το να γραφουμε σε 500 θεματα για το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα-και για μενα το λεω αυτο, μην γινει παρεξηγηση...Αυτο σιγουρα δεν μπορει να βοηθησει καποιον απεξω που διαβαζει και θελει να λυσει συγκεκριμενες αποριες.
:smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:


Καλως ορισες piceofcake.Ευχομαι το να χασεις αυτα τα κιλακια που θες ναναι τοσο ευκολο σαν..."piceofcake" :smilegrin: :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## helena73

καλημερουδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ευχομα ινα εχουμε μια ωραια μερα ,,η δικια μου η χθεσινη δεν ηταν καλη,ευχομαι ναπανε ολα καλα σημερα...σημερα
69,7

----------


## sweetOctober

Mpr;abo Elena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! Καλημερααααααααα τί κάνετε?
101.4 :kiss:

----------


## sweetOctober

mari mou εδώ δεν είμαι σε θέση να βλέπω αυτα που γράφεις, πόσο μάλλον αυτά που δε γράφεις LOL Καλή κάθοδο και καλό σαββατόβραδο!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy:

----------


## need2loose

Ότι το έχουμε κάνει μπάχαλο είναι σίγουρο! Αλλά είναι και κάπως δύσκολο να συζητάμε αλλού. Λέτε να κάνουμε κανένα τόπικ τύπου 
"καφετέρια" και να πηγαίνουμε εκεί να λέμε το κοντό και το μακρύ μας; Αλλά τι θα λέμε πχ Έλενα έλα να τα πούμε στην καφετέρια;
Δεν ξέρω! Έχετε καμιά ιδέα πως να προφυλάσσουμε από τη μια τα θέματα αλλά να λέμε τα νέα μας και τις σκέψεις μας από την άλλη;


και αυτό που έγραψα μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι άσχετο με το τόπικ!! Θα βάλω και το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα για να το κάνω σχετικό :P

69,8 σήμερα, επιτέλους κάτι έγινε !!!!! Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι ανέβασα τις θερμίδες μου, θα δείξει και τις επόμενες ημέρες...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλημερουδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ευχομα ινα εχουμε μια ωραια μερα ,,η δικια μου η χθεσινη δεν ηταν καλη,ευχομαι ναπανε ολα καλα σημερα...σημερα
> 69,7


Μπράβο Ελενίτσα μου!!!! Άντε να κατηφορίζουμε σιγά σιγά!!!
Εύχομαι η μέρα σου να είναι πολύ καλύτερη σήμερα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

εδω δεν εχει διαχειριστες? Μας κοβω να παρουμε τα βουνα Τασο, πιες παραλιες χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 69,8 σήμερα, επιτέλους κάτι έγινε !!!!! Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι ανέβασα τις θερμίδες μου, θα δείξει και τις επόμενες ημέρες...


δοξα σοι ειδατε 6 και οι δυο! Καιρος κι εμας για 9! Τασο στελλου λινεαλ παμε γερα!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 69,8 σήμερα, επιτέλους κάτι έγινε !!!!! Ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι ανέβασα τις θερμίδες μου, θα δείξει και τις επόμενες ημέρες...
> 
> ...


καλό το 6+ αλλά αυτό που επιθυμώ πάρα μα πάρα πολύ να δω είναι το 63- 
μέχρι τα 64 τα τελευταία χρόνια κατέβαινα μπορεί και 2 φορές το χρόνο από εκεί και πέρα σταματούσα. Είναι το ψυχολογικό φράγμα που θέλω να περάσω!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Κι γω το 80!!! Μετα ισως βαλω στοχο κι 70! Και 65! Ετσι μου λεει ο γυμναστης μου. Τελικα δε θα σταματησω σε αυτον, ειναι καλος, κι ας του πληρωνω τοσα "ευρα" μονο για αεροβια τωρα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Κι γω το 80!!! Μετα ισως βαλω στοχο κι 70! Και 65! Ετσι μου λεει ο γυμναστης μου. Τελικα δε θα σταματησω σε αυτον, ειναι καλος, κι ας του πληρωνω τοσα "ευρα" μονο για αεροβια τωρα.


Ο γυμναστής σου είναι σαν personal trainer; Πληρώνεις αυτόν άμεσα ή το γυμναστήριο;

----------


## sweetOctober

Οχι αυτος ειχε μεσα ενα βοηθο που ανοιξε κεντρο οπου κανει τον personal trainer. Ο γυμναστης μου δεν εμφανιζεται συχνα στο γυμναστηριο πια αλλα παλια με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ, εν ετη 2005-6, και τον εμπιστευομαι. Δηλ. προτιμω τα 5' που θα τον δω να με συμβουλεψει παρα να παω σε αλλο γυμναστηριο, για τωρα που δεν κανω πολλα! Εφυγα τζα σαςςςςς

----------


## marimari

Τασο καταρχας πολλαααααααααααα μπραβο για την απωλεια αυτης της εβδομαδας.
Σε παρακαλω βαζε λιιιιγο μεγαλυτερα κενα αναμεσα στα νουμερα γιατι καθομαι που καθομαι λιγο στο φορουμ και προσπαθω να διαβαζω τα πιο σημαντικα, μη χασω και τα ματακια μου...παραμονο τα κιλακια μου ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spi n:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Κι γω το 80!!! Μετα ισως βαλω στοχο κι 70! Και 65! Ετσι μου λεει ο γυμναστης μου. Τελικα δε θα σταματησω σε αυτον, ειναι καλος, κι ας του πληρωνω τοσα "ευρα" μονο για αεροβια τωρα.


πάω απόψε, τιγκα το γυμναστήριο, φόρτωσα, είχα ανάγκη να "απομονοθώ" στο διάδρομο μου, να βγάλω όση αερόβια προλάβω γιατί είχα να βγω μετά (ετοιμάσω παιδί κτλ).
Φόρτωσα λοιπόν και λέω "όπως είσαι φύγε". Ετσι κι αλλιώς η εγγραφή μου έχει τελειώσει (μηνίαια), φεύγω γκαζωμένη λοιπόν να πάω σε ένα άλλο γυμναστήριο αγαπητό. Εφαγα ήττα, ήταν κλειστό.
Σκέφτομαι "και πως θα πας τώρα στο γάμο αγύμναστη και πρισμένη με την περίοδο μαρη" (προέκυψε ένας γάμος που δε θέλω με την καμμιά να πάω + το ότι δεν έχω ρούχα σε αυτα τα κιλά και πρέπει τετρ'απαχη να βγω για ψώνια!)
Κλάφτηκα λίγο, έφαγα ένα παγωτό ξυλάκι και συνήλθα, στιγμαιαία. Τελικά ούτε το πρόβλημα με την πολυκοσμία στο γυμναστήριο λύθηκε, ούτε το πρόβλημα τί θα βάλω κι αν θα πάω στο γάμο. Τί να σου κάνει και το φαί, λύσεις δε δίνει  :Frown:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Κι γω το 80!!! Μετα ισως βαλω στοχο κι 70! Και 65! Ετσι μου λεει ο γυμναστης μου. Τελικα δε θα σταματησω σε αυτον, ειναι καλος, κι ας του πληρωνω τοσα "ευρα" μονο για αεροβια τωρα.
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό που σε καλούν τελευταία στιγμή και δεν σου δίνουν περιθώριο να προετοιμαστείς είναι πολύ σπαστικό!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ναι και ξέσπασα στο ξυλάκι εγώ, επειδή πρέπει να ψάχνω ελαστικό καλό παντελόνι. Αν το ήξερα θα είχα κρατήσει της εγγυμοσύνης!!!
(Τάσο βρήκα παγωτά!!! Και βρήκα κι ένα με πιο λίγες θερμίδες και από το light το ξυλάκι!!!)
(Μάγδα βρήκα δικαιολογία κι έφαγα το 1 παγωτό!!! :grind: )

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα, και καλη Κυριακη!!!!!!!!
Μερικα γραμμάρια πανω σήμερα γιατι την Παρασκευη μετα παο ενα μηνα καλης διαιτας και εγκράτειας εκανα ενα περιποιημένο υπερφαγικο με παστιτσιο που το ευχαριστήθηκα.Εφτιαχνα και μια τουρτα υπερπαραγωγη και τσιμπισα απαυτο που ειχε περισσέψει...
Καθολου τύψεις, απλώς χρειάζομαι και 3 ημερα για να ξαναγυρίσω στα 112,5.Ηταν ωραια ομως.
Τι ωραιο που ειναι να μην εχεις τυψεις αμα φας παραπανω.Τελικα πολλα "πρωτα" συναισθηματα ζω αυτο τον καιρο!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## ton76

Κλάφτηκα λίγο, έφαγα ένα παγωτό ξυλάκι και συνήλθα, στιγμαιαία. Τελικά ούτε το πρόβλημα με την πολυκοσμία στο γυμναστήριο λύθηκε, ούτε το πρόβλημα τί θα βάλω κι αν θα πάω στο γάμο. Τί να σου κάνει και το φαί, λύσεις δε δίνει   :Frown:  [/quote]

αυτο σημαια πρεπει να το κανουμε το πιασες Δημητρα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Γιατι το λες αυτο.Φανταζομαι δεν ειμαι η μονη που διαβαζω τα νουμερα σου.
Εχεις πολύ καλη εξέλιξη καθόδου, κοιτάς παράλληλα και το ιατρικό κομμάτι του πράγματος , κανουμε στο περιπου την ιδια διατροφη...και εχεις επιδείξει ατσάλινη θέληση και άκαμπτη προσπάθεια.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Ναι και ξέσπασα στο ξυλάκι εγώ, επειδή πρέπει να ψάχνω ελαστικό καλό παντελόνι. Αν το ήξερα θα είχα κρατήσει της εγγυμοσύνης!!!
> (Τάσο βρήκα παγωτά!!! Και βρήκα κι ένα με πιο λίγες θερμίδες και από το light το ξυλάκι!!!)
> (Μάγδα βρήκα δικαιολογία κι έφαγα το 1 παγωτό!!! :grind: )


Πέστο αυτό σε ένα λογικό άνθρωπο και να μη σε πάρει για τρελή... σου λέει αντί να το ράψεις τρως; Που να το κατανοήσεις κάποιος που δεν κουβαλάει την παράνοια μας. Εγώ πάντως σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, όσο πλησίαζε ο καιρός για κάτι τέτοιο και εγώ ήμουν απροετοίμαστη τόσο πλακωνόμουν στο φαγητό, πανικός και στεναχώρια = πολύ φαγητό. Αφού δεν μπορώ να είμαι καλή ας είμαι χάλια!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Πράγματι είναι μια τρέλα Μάγδα μου, δυστηχώς σήμερα είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα με τον άντρα μου εξαιτίας αυτού. Είμαι τόσο χάλια, μέχρι την Κυριακή θα μου βγέι η ψυχή το ξέρω  :Frown: 
Καλημέρα (σκατομέρα αλλά τέλοσπάντων εύχομαι να είναι καλή για εσάς)
100.9

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Σε παρακαλω βαζε λιιιιγο μεγαλυτερα κενα αναμεσα στα νουμερα γιατι καθομαι που καθομαι λιγο στο φορουμ και προσπαθω να διαβαζω τα πιο σημαντικα, μη χασω και τα ματακια μου...παραμονο τα κιλακια μου ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spi n:
> 
> 
> Έκανα copy-paste από το excel με κενά από tabs. Έπρεπε να βγει τέλειο και βγήκε χάλια. Έσπασα τα νεύρα μου δοκιμάζοντας διάφορες μεθόδους να επαναφέρω τα κενά στην προβλεπόμενη θέση. Δεν τα κατάφερα. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που βρέθηκε μέλος να ασχοληθεί με τα νούμερά μου! Την επόμενη φορά ή θα τα πληκτρολογήσω ένα προς ένα ή θα κάνω attach μια image από screen capture. Αν και στο δεύτερο διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις αφού μπορεί μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα να κατέβει το image από το google drive. ΟΚ, επόμενη φορά προσεκτικότερα. Και σύντομα θα επαναφέρω κι αυτή την ανάρτηση.


Τάσο έχει επιλογή από το save as-> other formats -> text tab delimited το κάνεις αποθήκευση με αυτό το format πχ στην επιφάνεια εργασίας και από εκεί το ανοίγεις και κάνεις copy το κείμενο έχοντας κενά πλέον. Αν δεν το βρίσκεις πες μου έκδοση του exel μήπως πρέπει να στο διατυπώσω αλλιώς  :Smile:

----------


## need2loose

*69,6 !!!!!* επιτέλους κάτι γίνεται και τρώω και περισσότερο τώρα!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Πράγματι είναι μια τρέλα Μάγδα μου, δυστηχώς σήμερα είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα με τον άντρα μου εξαιτίας αυτού. Είμαι τόσο χάλια, μέχρι την Κυριακή θα μου βγέι η ψυχή το ξέρω 
> Καλημέρα (σκατομέρα αλλά τέλοσπάντων εύχομαι να είναι καλή για εσάς)
> 100.9


Έλα βρε παιδάκι μου δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε την ψυχούλα μας έτσι! Μη το χαλάσεις τώρα που είσαι μια αναπνοή από το 9+, έλα Δημητρούλα μας κρατήσου!!!!! Έβαλες ένα πρόγραμμα και πρέπει να μείνεις σταθερή σε αυτό! Πρέπει να μάθεις να υπερπηδάς τέτοιες καταστάσεις!!!!! Μη παραίτησε! Να πας να κάνεις την γυμναστικούλα σου και θα περάσει η εβδομάδα όπως όλες, στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα ξέρεις ότι έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες και θα είσαι ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στον στόχο σου. Θα περάσει και η επόμενη Κυριακή και τέλος! Μη σκας τόσο κρίμα είναι  :Frown:

----------


## helena73

μπραβομαγδαααααααα,,,,,εγω βγηκα χθες,ηπιαμε,φαγαμε...σημερα με εδειξε 71,4:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
δημητρουλα συντομα το 9+

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> *69,6 !!!!!* επιτέλους κάτι γίνεται και τρώω και περισσότερο τώρα!!!!


ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟ αμην μπραβο ρε κοριτσια μπραβο!!! Ελενα μη μασας, κυριολεκτικα για σημερα, αν εχεις τη δυναμη σημερα να φας πολλες πρωτεινες και σαλατα θα εισαι μια χαρα αυριο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Πράγματι είναι μια τρέλα Μάγδα μου, δυστηχώς σήμερα είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα με τον άντρα μου εξαιτίας αυτού. Είμαι τόσο χάλια, μέχρι την Κυριακή θα μου βγέι η ψυχή το ξέρω 
> Καλημέρα (σκατομέρα αλλά τέλοσπάντων εύχομαι να είναι καλή για εσάς)
> 100.9
> ...


φοβαμαι μη σκασει κανενα καραμπινατο υπερφαγικο, γιατι εκτος απο μια μερα στις 1700 θερμιδες ολες τις αλλες παιζω κοντα στο διχιλιαρο, οποτε ενα υπερφαγικο τωρα θα με παει πολυ πισω θερμιδικα. Πολυ....εννοω απο θεμα θερμιδων αθροιστικα.
Αυριο πρωι πρωι θα παω γυμναστηριο να ξεδωσω, εχω φλιπαρει. Μακαρι να βρεχει να ειναι ο αντρας μου σπιτι να εχει το παιδι. Αλλιως θα το παρω μαζι μου! Τοσο εχω φλιπαρει!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελενα ειμαι τοσο χαζή και απορροφημενη στη μαυριλα μου με το γαμο που αντι να σκεφτώ ότι έπεσε το βάρος μου σε νουμερο που δεν εχω ξαναδει...............εγω κλαιγομαι. Τωρα εβαλα τοβαρος μου στο διαγραμμα και ουτε ενα χαμογελο δε μου βγαινει. Λες και σημασια εχει μονο ο γαμος. Αντε πια δεν με αντεχω αλλο. Φευγω θα σας πρηξω

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μπραβομαγδαααααααα,,,,,εγω βγηκα χθες,ηπιαμε,φαγαμε...σημερα με εδειξε 71,4:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> δημητρουλα συντομα το 9+


Εντάξει αυτό είναι από τα χθεσινά, αύριο θα είσαι πάλι κάτω! Χρειάζεται καμιά φορά να το ρίχνουμε έξω αρκεί να είναι μια φορά στο τόσο! Το καλοκαίρι που έκανα το ίδιο πρόγραμμα αλλά το είχα ρίξει και 3 ημέρες έξω είχα την ίδια απώλεια, μη σου πω και καλύτερη αναλογικά!
Είδες επιτέλους κατέβηκα, μάλλον είχε κολλήσει ο μεταβολισμός μου και μόλις έφαγα παραπάνω πήρε πάλι εμπρός. Άραγε θα συνεχίσει; Είμαι περίεργη να δω συμπεριφορά!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μπραβομαγδαααααααα,,,,,εγω βγηκα χθες,ηπιαμε,φαγαμε...σημερα με εδειξε 71,4:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> δημητρουλα συντομα το 9+
> 
> ...


 μπραβο σας κοριτσαρες πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Τάσο έχει επιλογή από το save as-> other formats -> text tab delimited το κάνεις αποθήκευση με αυτό το format πχ στην επιφάνεια εργασίας και από εκεί το ανοίγεις και κάνεις copy το κείμενο έχοντας κενά πλέον. Αν δεν το βρίσκεις πες μου έκδοση του exel μήπως πρέπει να στο διατυπώσω αλλιώς 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπα εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις προγραμματισμού! Μόνο με SQL έχω ασχοληθεί και αυτό λίγο. Η απασχόληση μου ήταν παραμετροποίηση, υποστήριξη και εκπαίδευση σε εμπορικές και λογιστικές εφαρμογές.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> ... κανουμε στο περιπου την ιδια διατροφη...και εχεις επιδείξει ατσάλινη θέληση...
> 
> 
> ...


 συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που λες Τασο !! απαξ κ αισθανθεις τη στερηση το χασες το παιχνιδι! δε θελω να νιωθω οτι στερουμε κατι εκει θα πω αει γ#%%&#161;$?υ και θα τα παρατησω . αν ομως τρως πραγματικα οπως επιθυμεις σε μετρο παντα μιλαμε ειτε αυτο ειναι κρεας ειτε υδατ/κες μονο καλο σου κανει!!

----------


## marimari

Φυσικα και δειχνω ατσαλινη θεληση.Διαφερουμε Τασο στο οτι εγω τρελαινομαι για υδατανθρακες ενω εσυ για την πρωτεινη.
Παρολο αυτα εσυ πας περπατωντας γιατι σαρεσει να τρως κρεας ενω εγω που το κρεας δεν ηταν η 1η μου επιλογη ποτε μαθαινω να ειναι τωρα, ειναι σαν να περπαταω με την μπαλα του ισοβίτη στα ποδια μου.Περπαταω ομως και εγω και αυτο εχει σημασια.

Φυσικα και πρεπει να βαλω το μυαλο μου σε σκεψη οταν βρεθω μπροστα σε ενα μπουφε απο ποια κατηγορια τροφης θα φαω.Δεν παω τυφλα.Δεν εχει γινει ουτε κατα διανεια κτημα μου η πρωτεινικη διατροφη, αλλα θεωρω οτι οσο βαθος χρονου θα προσπαθω-και ας ζοριζομαι ελαφρως τωρα- και θα γινουν απλουστοτερα τα πραγματα, και θα χανω βαρος, και θα εκπαιδευσω το μυαλο μου να τρωει αυτο του πρεπει.Το μυαλο μου πειναει για υδατανθρακα.Το στομαχι μου οχι.

Το γεγονος οτι περασε 1ας μηνας χωρις υπερφαγικο, σαν αυτα που εκανα αυτο και μονο εμενα μαρεσει.

Τονια λες οτι απαξ και αισθανθεις την στερηση το χανεις το παιχνιδι.Για σενα αυτο.Οχι για μενα.Μην τα Γενικευουμε τα πραγματα.
Ειπαμε εκπειδευομαι-θα γινω γραφικη τελικα τοοοοσες φορες που τοχω γραψει-δεν εχω σκοπο να μεινω χρονια στην αυστηρη πρωτεινικη διατροφη.Θα μεταβω ομαλα οταν θεωρησω οτι πρεπει και αρχιζω να ειμαι ασφαλεις.
Εσυ μπορει να πεις "αει γ@#$%" και να τα παρατησεις.Οχι και εγω.Γιατι για μενα ειναι χρονιο το θεμα του βαρους.:starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, πως είστε? 100.2 :crazy:

----------


## helena73

δημητρουλα,,πας τελειααααααααααα....μεσ στην βδομαδα το 9+
εγω συνεχισα και χθες το φαι και σημερια να το 70,4,,,,εχω νευρα,εβαλα πεισμα2 μηνες ως το πασχα θα το παω λιγο αυστηρα και ο,τι γινει

----------


## sweetOctober

λίγο να μαζευτείς θα πέσει, είναι καθαρά υγρά ρε συ, σιγουράκι! Μακάρι να δω 9...θα με ανεβασει πολυ ψυχολογικα!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Φυσικα και δειχνω ατσαλινη θεληση.Διαφερουμε Τασο στο οτι εγω τρελαινομαι για υδατανθρακες ενω εσυ για την πρωτεινη.
> Παρολο αυτα εσυ πας περπατωντας γιατι σαρεσει να τρως κρεας ενω εγω που το κρεας δεν ηταν η 1η μου επιλογη ποτε μαθαινω να ειναι τωρα, ειναι σαν να περπαταω με την μπαλα του ισοβίτη στα ποδια μου.Περπαταω ομως και εγω και αυτο εχει σημασια.
> 
> Φυσικα και πρεπει να βαλω το μυαλο μου σε σκεψη οταν βρεθω μπροστα σε ενα μπουφε απο ποια κατηγορια τροφης θα φαω.Δεν παω τυφλα.Δεν εχει γινει ουτε κατα διανεια κτημα μου η πρωτεινικη διατροφη, αλλα θεωρω οτι οσο βαθος χρονου θα προσπαθω-και ας ζοριζομαι ελαφρως τωρα- και θα γινουν απλουστοτερα τα πραγματα, και θα χανω βαρος, και θα εκπαιδευσω το μυαλο μου να τρωει αυτο του πρεπει.Το μυαλο μου πειναει για υδατανθρακα.Το στομαχι μου οχι.
> 
> Το γεγονος οτι περασε 1ας μηνας χωρις υπερφαγικο, σαν αυτα που εκανα αυτο και μονο εμενα μαρεσει.
> 
> *Τονια λες οτι απαξ και αισθανθεις την στερηση το χανεις το παιχνιδι.Για σενα αυτο.Οχι για μενα.Μην τα Γενικευουμε τα πραγματα.*Ειπαμε εκπειδευομαι-θα γινω γραφικη τελικα τοοοοσες φορες που τοχω γραψει-δεν εχω σκοπο να μεινω χρονια στην αυστηρη πρωτεινικη διατροφη.Θα μεταβω ομαλα οταν θεωρησω οτι πρεπει και αρχιζω να ειμαι ασφαλεις.
> Εσυ μπορει να πεις "αει γ@#$%" και να τα παρατησεις.Οχι και εγω.Γιατι για μενα ειναι χρονιο το θεμα του βαρους.:starhit:


δε γενικευσα τιποτα Μαρι ακριβως για μενα μιλουσα για τη δικη μου ψυχολογια η οποια δουλευει ετσι. ειμαι αντιδραστικη τι να κανω?? πες μου μη φας και θα φαω πες μου σηκω και θα κατσω ετσι ειμαι ΜΟΝΟ για μενα μιλησα!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> λίγο να μαζευτείς θα πέσει, είναι καθαρά υγρά ρε συ, σιγουράκι! Μακάρι να δω 9...θα με ανεβασει πολυ ψυχολογικα!


Δημητρααααααααααααα!!!! μαλλον αρχιζει και παιρνει το δρομο της η απωλεια σου. Πολυ χαιρομαι !!!Εννοειται οτι θα το δεις το 9 και συντομα μαλιστα.Παντως οτι και να κανεις δουλευει κοριτσαρα!!!:spin::spin::spin::spin::spin ::spin::spin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> *Τονια λες οτι απαξ και αισθανθεις την στερηση το χανεις το παιχνιδι.Για σενα αυτο.Οχι για μενα.Μην τα Γενικευουμε τα πραγματα.*Ειπαμε εκπειδευομαι-θα γινω γραφικη τελικα τοοοοσες φορες που τοχω γραψει-δεν εχω σκοπο να μεινω χρονια στην αυστηρη πρωτεινικη διατροφη.Θα μεταβω ομαλα οταν θεωρησω οτι πρεπει και αρχιζω να ειμαι ασφαλεις.
> Εσυ μπορει να πεις "αει γ@#$%" και να τα παρατησεις.Οχι και εγω.Γιατι για μενα ειναι χρονιο το θεμα του βαρους.:starhit:
> ...


count two!!! μίλα και για μένα! Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται να είσαι τα μισά κιλά και να με εκφράζεις τόσο!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μακάρι Τόνια μου μακάρι, εσύ πως είσαι αυτό τον καιρό? Κάνεις γυμναστική μόνη από ότι είδα? Είχατε κάποιο άλλο νεό?

----------


## need2loose

Παιδιά ότι και να γίνεται, όσο δύσκολος και να είναι ο δρόμος μας δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάμε! Το σώμα μας δεν πάει με το μυαλό μας, πρέπει να του έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη γιατί αυτό ξέρει καλύτερα. Εμείς πρέπει να τρώμε σωστά, να γυμναζόμαστε και αργά ή γρήγορα τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται. Ο πρόλογος αυτός είναι για 2 λόγους 1ο γιατί σήμερα είμαι *69,1*  χάνοντας μέσα σε 3 ημέρες 1 κιλό και δεν 2ο για να μου τα λέτε την επόμενη φορά που θα κολλήσω και θα σας ζαλίσω:duh:

Ο λόγος που έχασα -1 κιλό κατά την άποψη μου οφείλετε 1) στην αύξηση θερμίδων (τα έλεγε η Δήμητρα αλλά ποιος την άκουγε; ) και 2) στο ότι μεσολάβησαν 2 ημέρες χωρίς γυμναστική και έφυγε λίγο η κατακράτηση υγρών. Βέβαια μπορεί και όλο το βάρος να προέρχεται από τα υγρά που είχαν κατακρατηθεί λόγω γυμναστικής γιατί τόσο γρήγορα μόνο το νερό φεύγει από πάνω μας. Θα δείξει...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Φυσικα και δειχνω ατσαλινη θεληση.Διαφερουμε Τασο στο οτι εγω τρελαινομαι για υδατανθρακες ενω εσυ για την πρωτεινη.
> Παρολο αυτα εσυ πας περπατωντας γιατι σαρεσει να τρως κρεας ενω εγω που το κρεας δεν ηταν η 1η μου επιλογη ποτε μαθαινω να ειναι τωρα, ειναι σαν να περπαταω με την μπαλα του ισοβίτη στα ποδια μου.Περπαταω ομως και εγω και αυτο εχει σημασια.
> 
> Φυσικα και πρεπει να βαλω το μυαλο μου σε σκεψη οταν βρεθω μπροστα σε ενα μπουφε απο ποια κατηγορια τροφης θα φαω.Δεν παω τυφλα.Δεν εχει γινει ουτε κατα διανεια κτημα μου η πρωτεινικη διατροφη, αλλα θεωρω οτι οσο βαθος χρονου θα προσπαθω-και ας ζοριζομαι ελαφρως τωρα- και θα γινουν απλουστοτερα τα πραγματα, και θα χανω βαρος, και θα εκπαιδευσω το μυαλο μου να τρωει αυτο του πρεπει.Το μυαλο μου πειναει για υδατανθρακα.Το στομαχι μου οχι.
> 
> Το γεγονος οτι περασε 1ας μηνας χωρις υπερφαγικο, σαν αυτα που εκανα αυτο και μονο εμενα μαρεσει.
> 
> Τονια λες οτι απαξ και αισθανθεις την στερηση το χανεις το παιχνιδι.Για σενα αυτο.Οχι για μενα.Μην τα Γενικευουμε τα πραγματα.
> ...


Marimari πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω! Ο υδατάνθρακας ήταν το φαγητό μου, όλα τα άλλα ήταν γαρνιτούρες. Είπα ότι μόλις κλείσω 2ο μήνα στην Ατκινς θα αρχίσω να βάζω υδατάνθρακες στο πρόγραμμα μου αλλά αν δω ότι μου παίρνουν τα μυαλά θα τους εξοστρακίσω στο πυρ το εξώτερο!!!! Δεν λέω πρέπει να τρώμε από όλα αλλά αν αυτά τα όλα δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι να τα χειριστούμε μη σώσει και τα φάμε. Τι να το κάνω αν προσθέτοντας υδατάνθρακες για να τρώω τάχα πιο υγιεινά κολλήσω σε επίπεδα παχυσαρκίας που από μόνα τους ενέχουν ένα σωρό κινδύνους; Πρόσεχε με τη δύναμη σου, είναι πολύ φρέσκια, μη βασίζεσαι πάνω της , μην τη προκαλείς! Έχω χάσει πολλές φορές το παιχνίδι επειδή υπερεκτίμησα τη δύναμη και τον αυτοέλεγχο που νόμιζα ότι είχα κερδίσει. Νόμιζα ότι μετά από τόσο διάστημα καλής διατροφής είναι οκ μια ημέρα να τρώω αυτό που θέλω και την επόμενη να συνεχίζω τον δρόμο μου. Την ημέρα εκείνη έτρωγα χωρίς ίχνος ενοχής και ήξερα ότι ήταν κατόπιν σκέψης. Πως γινόταν σιγά σιγά αυτές οι ημέρες να αποκτούν και δεύτερη και αργότερα 3η, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα! Αφού πίστευα ότι το έλεγχα, τι είχε πάει στραβά; Αυτή τη φορά ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα με την εξής παραδοχή, όσο και αν νομίζεις ότι το ελέγχεις, όσο και να πιστεύεις ότι μια μέρα πολύ φαγητού δεν θα χαλάσει τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το δοκιμάσεις. Ο λόγος που εγκατέλειπα όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές ήταν αυτός! Ο λόγος που ξέρω σίγουρα ότι αυτή την φορά δεν θα εγκαταλέιψω είναι επίσης αυτός! Δεν θα χαλαρώσω μέχρι να φτάσω στο τέλος!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Παιδιά ότι και να γίνεται, όσο δύσκολος και να είναι ο δρόμος μας δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάμε! Το σώμα μας δεν πάει με το μυαλό μας, πρέπει να του έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη γιατί αυτό ξέρει καλύτερα. Εμείς πρέπει να τρώμε σωστά, να γυμναζόμαστε και αργά ή γρήγορα τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται. Ο πρόλογος αυτός είναι για 2 λόγους 1ο γιατί σήμερα είμαι *69,1*  χάνοντας μέσα σε 3 ημέρες 1 κιλό και δεν 2ο για να μου τα λέτε την επόμενη φορά που θα κολλήσω και θα σας ζαλίσω:duh:
> 
> Ο λόγος που έχασα -1 κιλό κατά την άποψη μου οφείλετε 1) στην αύξηση θερμίδων (τα έλεγε η Δήμητρα αλλά ποιος την άκουγε; ) και 2) στο ότι μεσολάβησαν 2 ημέρες χωρίς γυμναστική και έφυγε λίγο η κατακράτηση υγρών. Βέβαια μπορεί και όλο το βάρος να προέρχεται από τα υγρά που είχαν κατακρατηθεί λόγω γυμναστικής γιατί τόσο γρήγορα μόνο το νερό φεύγει από πάνω μας. Θα δείξει...


πάλι αμφιβολίες παιδί μου? Χάνεις λίπος, αποδέξου το επιτέλους!!!! Ο οργανισμός με 2 μέρες καθισιό δε ξεσυνηθίζει τη γυμναστική, για αυτό σου λένε στο γυμναστήριο να πηγαίνεις 5 μέρες κι όχι 7! Και να ξεκουραστείς και τη γυμναστική δε χαλάς. Ξεκόλλα το μυαλό σου κι επιτέλους να χαρείς την απώλεια σου!!! Πας υπέροχα, είσαι τέρας εγκράτειας, και βοηθάς και όλους εμάς!!! Από τις τόσες φορές που έχω πέσει και με σηκώνεις/σηκώνετε να καταλάβεις τη δύναμη σου και όλων!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> δημητρουλα,,πας τελειααααααααααα....μεσ στην βδομαδα το 9+
> εγω συνεχισα και χθες το φαι και σημερια να το 70,4,,,,εχω νευρα,εβαλα πεισμα2 μηνες ως το πασχα θα το παω λιγο αυστηρα και ο,τι γινει


Έλα καλέ Έλενα ξεκίνα σήμερα λίγο αυστηρά όπως λες και θα πας μια χαρά. Άντε μη με αφήνεις μόνη! Νόμιζα θα είμαστε μαζί στον δρόμο!!!!! Στο ίδιο μέρος πάμε, ίδια είναι η διαδρομή!

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο Μαγδα.Φανταζομαι ποοοοσο πολύ σανεβασε αυτο...Τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αχχχ τι ωραιο συναισθημα!!!!!!!!!!!!Πολλα μπραβο.

Τασο ναι αυτο τον καιρο στερουμε το ξερω και φυσικα θελει πολύ ομαλη μεταβαση σε λιγους περισσοτερους υδατανθρακες, τοχω στο μυαλο μου.Θα τα καταφερω ομως αυτη τη φορα και το ξερω...το νιωθω.Οτι και να γινει!!!!!!!!:grin:


Τονια μεσενα τοχουμε συζητησει πολλεεεεεεες φορες τι ειναι αυτο που σε "ξυπναει" και τι ειναι αυτο που σε "κοιμιζει" και ψυχολογικα και σωματικα...Ειναι αλλου το θεμα και στοχω ξαναπει.Ολα αυτα μεχρι να ξυπνισει ο Ταυρος μεσα σου και να τα παρεις ολα παραμαζομα με την φορα που θα παρεις.Μακαρι ναμαι εδω να το δω.Πιστευω σε σενα και το ξερεις.
Δεν μαρεσει να επαναλαμβανομαι... :Smile: 


Ααααα με ολα αυτα ξεχαστηκα
Ξαναγυρισα στα 112,5 σημερα.Τοξερα οτι θελω 3 ημερες να "φυγει" απο πανω μου το υπερφαγικο!!!!!:wink2:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, πως είστε? 100.2 :crazy:



Μπράβο!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## marimari

> [i]Originally posted by need2loose
> 
> Marimari πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω! Ο υδατάνθρακας ήταν το φαγητό μου, όλα τα άλλα ήταν γαρνιτούρες. Είπα ότι μόλις κλείσω 2ο μήνα στην Ατκινς θα αρχίσω να βάζω υδατάνθρακες στο πρόγραμμα μου αλλά αν δω ότι μου παίρνουν τα μυαλά θα τους εξοστρακίσω στο πυρ το εξώτερο!!!! Δεν λέω πρέπει να τρώμε από όλα αλλά αν αυτά τα όλα δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι να τα χειριστούμε μη σώσει και τα φάμε. Τι να το κάνω αν προσθέτοντας υδατάνθρακες για να τρώω τάχα πιο υγιεινά κολλήσω σε επίπεδα παχυσαρκίας που από μόνα τους ενέχουν ένα σωρό κινδύνους; Πρόσεχε με τη δύναμη σου, είναι πολύ φρέσκια, μη βασίζεσαι πάνω της , μην τη προκαλείς! *Έχω χάσει πολλές φορές το παιχνίδι επειδή υπερεκτίμησα τη δύναμη και τον αυτοέλεγχο που νόμιζα ότι είχα κερδίσει. Νόμιζα ότι μετά από τόσο διάστημα καλής διατροφής είναι οκ μια ημέρα να τρώω αυτό που θέλω και την επόμενη να συνεχίζω τον δρόμο μου.* Την ημέρα εκείνη έτρωγα χωρίς ίχνος ενοχής και ήξερα ότι ήταν κατόπιν σκέψης. Πως γινόταν σιγά σιγά αυτές οι ημέρες να αποκτούν και δεύτερη και αργότερα 3η, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα! Αφού πίστευα ότι το έλεγχα, τι είχε πάει στραβά; Αυτή τη φορά ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα με την εξής παραδοχή, όσο και αν νομίζεις ότι το ελέγχεις, όσο και να πιστεύεις ότι μια μέρα πολύ φαγητού δεν θα χαλάσει τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το δοκιμάσεις. Ο λόγος που εγκατέλειπα όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές ήταν αυτός! Ο λόγος που ξέρω σίγουρα ότι αυτή την φορά δεν θα εγκαταλέιψω είναι επίσης αυτός! Δεν θα χαλαρώσω μέχρι να φτάσω στο τέλος!



Αυτο μιλαει κατευεθειαν στην καρδια μου...αυτο που εγραψες.
Σαυτο εχω στρεψει το βλεμα μου ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σευχαριστω που το επιβεβαιωνεις...:wink2:

----------


## sweetOctober

Είδες βρε Μάγδα για να μη φάω μετά! Με έσωσες πάλι με τον στόχο στο γκρουπ! Λέω Οκ τα σκάτωσες μαζέψου τώρα. Να είσαι καλά που άνοιξες το θεματάκι! Αρχισα να πίνω και νερό! Πάω να μαγειρέψω φιλιά

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]Originally posted by need2loose
> 
> Marimari πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω! Ο υδατάνθρακας ήταν το φαγητό μου, όλα τα άλλα ήταν γαρνιτούρες. Είπα ότι μόλις κλείσω 2ο μήνα στην Ατκινς θα αρχίσω να βάζω υδατάνθρακες στο πρόγραμμα μου αλλά αν δω ότι μου παίρνουν τα μυαλά θα τους εξοστρακίσω στο πυρ το εξώτερο!!!! Δεν λέω πρέπει να τρώμε από όλα αλλά αν αυτά τα όλα δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι να τα χειριστούμε μη σώσει και τα φάμε. Τι να το κάνω αν προσθέτοντας υδατάνθρακες για να τρώω τάχα πιο υγιεινά κολλήσω σε επίπεδα παχυσαρκίας που από μόνα τους ενέχουν ένα σωρό κινδύνους; Πρόσεχε με τη δύναμη σου, είναι πολύ φρέσκια, μη βασίζεσαι πάνω της , μην τη προκαλείς! *Έχω χάσει πολλές φορές το παιχνίδι επειδή υπερεκτίμησα τη δύναμη και τον αυτοέλεγχο που νόμιζα ότι είχα κερδίσει. Νόμιζα ότι μετά από τόσο διάστημα καλής διατροφής είναι οκ μια ημέρα να τρώω αυτό που θέλω και την επόμενη να συνεχίζω τον δρόμο μου.* Την ημέρα εκείνη έτρωγα χωρίς ίχνος ενοχής και ήξερα ότι ήταν κατόπιν σκέψης. Πως γινόταν σιγά σιγά αυτές οι ημέρες να αποκτούν και δεύτερη και αργότερα 3η, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα! Αφού πίστευα ότι το έλεγχα, τι είχε πάει στραβά; Αυτή τη φορά ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα με την εξής παραδοχή, όσο και αν νομίζεις ότι το ελέγχεις, όσο και να πιστεύεις ότι μια μέρα πολύ φαγητού δεν θα χαλάσει τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το δοκιμάσεις. Ο λόγος που εγκατέλειπα όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές ήταν αυτός! Ο λόγος που ξέρω σίγουρα ότι αυτή την φορά δεν θα εγκαταλέιψω είναι επίσης αυτός! Δεν θα χαλαρώσω μέχρι να φτάσω στο τέλος!
> 
> ...


Τέλεια!!!! Αφού έχουμε βρει τι ήταν αυτό που μας έκανε ζημιά πρέπει να το αποφεύγουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερο! Να σου πω την αλήθεια την προηγούμενη Κυριακή που φάγαμε έξω θαλασσινά αποφάσισα να φάω γλυκό. Είπα ότι επιτρέπεται, το είπα προτού μας φέρουν γλυκό στο μαγαζί, ξέρεις τι έκανα; Έφαγα το γλυκό που μας έφεραν , ένα πολύ μικρό κομματάκι και μετά παρόλο που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σταματήσω γυρνώντας σπίτι πήρα ένα παγωτό και μια lacta σοκολάτα με κέικ.
Τρώω το παγωτό, ευτυχώς ήταν μόνο 87γρ, ήμουν τυχερή γιατί και 150γρ να ήταν πιστεύω θα το έτρωγα. Μετά έφαγα και ένα μικρό κομματάκι σοκολάτα! Είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου άλλο 1 κομματάκι πριν να κοιμηθώ. Στο παρελθόν όποτε έβαζα στο μυαλό μου να φάω κάτι δεν μου το έβγαζες ούτε με εγχείρηση! Τελικά κάτι λειτούργησε μέσα μου και άρχισα να νευριάζω με τη στάση μου!!! Είπα ΟΧΙ! Μπορεί έτσι όπως τα έκανες ένα επιπλέον μικρό κομματάκι σοκολάτα να μη πειράζει αλλά δεν θα το φας, δείξε μου ότι κάτι άλλαξε, πρέπει να αντισταθείς έστω σε αυτό! Έτσι και έγινε, δεν το έφαγα! Το είχα μάλιστα γράψει προκαταβολικά ότι θα το φάω και στο "τι έφαγα σήμερα" αλλά το αρνήθηκα! Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα από όλο αυτό είναι ότι δεν το ελέγχω! Εξακολουθεί να είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο με την 1η ημέρα που ξεκίνησα δίαιτα! Φοβήθηκα πάρα πολύ ειλικρινά σου μιλάω!!!!!! Τώρα έχω βάλει στόχο να μη ξαναφάω εκτός δίαιτας μέχρι το Πάσχα , θα το πηγαίνω έτσι, αν δω το Πάσχα και πάλι ότι δεν το ελέγχω θα φάω ξανά ...τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο Μαγδα.Φανταζομαι ποοοοσο πολύ σανεβασε αυτο...Τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Αχχχ τι ωραιο συναισθημα!!!!!!!!!!!!Πολλα μπραβο.
> 
> Τασο ναι αυτο τον καιρο στερουμε το ξερω και φυσικα θελει πολύ ομαλη μεταβαση σε λιγους περισσοτερους υδατανθρακες, τοχω στο μυαλο μου.Θα τα καταφερω ομως αυτη τη φορα και το ξερω...το νιωθω.Οτι και να γινει!!!!!!!!:grin:
> 
> 
> Τονια μεσενα τοχουμε συζητησει πολλεεεεεεες φορες τι ειναι αυτο που σε "ξυπναει" και τι ειναι αυτο που σε "κοιμιζει" και ψυχολογικα και σωματικα...Ειναι αλλου το θεμα και στοχω ξαναπει.Ολα αυτα μεχρι να ξυπνισει ο Ταυρος μεσα σου και να τα παρεις ολα παραμαζομα με την φορα που θα παρεις.Μακαρι ναμαι εδω να το δω.Πιστευω σε σενα και το ξερεις.
> Δεν μαρεσει να επαναλαμβανομαι...
> ...

----------


## marimari

Πως ταγραψες ετσι παιδακι μου χαχαχαχαα!!!!!!!!
Ναι το ξερω.Θες το ξυπνητήρι αλλα ειναι θέμα χρόνου να το βρεις.:wink1:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Πως ταγραψες ετσι παιδακι μου χαχαχαχαα!!!!!!!!
> Ναι το ξερω.Θες το ξυπνητήρι αλλα ειναι θέμα χρόνου να το βρεις.:wink1:


απο το κινητο τι περιμενες στενογραφια??? ελα ελα μην αυθαδιαζεις!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, πως είστε? 100.2 :crazy:


μπραβο ρε sweet! μια ανασα μακριά απ το 99.9 (βρε τώρα που είπα "μια ανασα" μήπως αν ξεφυσούσες καλα καλά όσο ίσουν πάνω στη ζυγαριά και έβγαζες όλο τον αέρα από μέσα σου να έδειχνε 99.9 ??? χαχαχα).
Άιντε να δούμε και τα δικά μου τα χαίρια την Παρασκευή που θα πάω στη διαιτολόγο μου και την Δευτέρα που θα ζυγιστώ στη ζυγαριά μου στη Φλώρινα (απ την οποία ισχύει και το 101) .

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, πως είστε? 100.2 :crazy:
> 
> 
> ...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ έχω λιώσει όμως έχω λιώσει σου λέω!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλέ ποιός σ είπε ότι δεν ξεφυσάω??????? αμ πως μόνο εσύ το σκέφτηκες νομίζεις χαχαχαχαχχα ξεφυσάω βέβαια για άλλο λόγο, πα να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά και τρέχει ο μικρός να μπεί στο μπάνιο, και τρέχω να προλάβω!!! αλλιώς κάνει ντραμς το καπάκι της λεκάνης, τα ντουλάπια του μπάνιου, και δε ξεκολλάει! Δε θέλω να μαθαίνει να παίζει εκεί με όλα τα επικίνδυνα γύρω του!
Πάντως αύριο θα ξεφυσύξω πιο δυνατά ρε συ και θα σε σκέφτομαι ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ εχω λιωσει ακόμα γελάω :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin:

Είμαι σίγουρη είσαι ήδη 99!!! Θα το δείς και στο σπίτι σου!
Βρε πως και δε ζυγίστηκες πηγαίνοντας στης μαμάς σου? Ετσι θα μπορούσες να δείς απώλεια και θα ήξερες!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

είπα καλύτερα να ξαναζυγιστώ μια και καλή όταν θα είμαι στα βόρεια πάλι ... έτσι κι αλλιώς και με τη λιπομέτρηση που θα κάνω θα δω το στάνταρ βάρος μου  :Wink:  Από σήμερα πάλι συμμαζεύομαι γιατί προχθές το βράδυ και χθες το μεσημέρι έφαγα (και ήπια) τα πάντα όλα. Τουλάχιστον την Παρασκευή που θα πάω στη διαιτολόγο μου να με δείξει το λιγότερο δυνατόν !

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλά το σκέφτηκες, κι γω το ίδιο θα έκανα, αλλά να ξέρεις πως κάθε ζυγαριά άλλα δείχνει, δηλ. μπορεί να μη δείς 99 στη δική της και να δείς 98 στη δική σου!!! Πρέπει να ζυγίζεσαι σε 1 και μόνο για να ξέρεις πόσο χάνεις ακριβώς. Η μάνα μου έκανε δίαιτα πρόσφατα, είναι 80 κιλά, στη ζυγαριά της. Πάει Αθήνα, ζυγίζεται σε άλλη ζυγαριά, τη δείχνει 76, μου λέει "έχασα 4 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα!!! κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου!!!" ασε ρε μάνα της λέω χαχαχαχαχχαχα μετά ζυγίστηκε σπίτι της και την εβγαλε 79 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL xaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> είπα καλύτερα να ξαναζυγιστώ μια και καλή όταν θα είμαι στα βόρεια πάλι ... έτσι κι αλλιώς και με τη λιπομέτρηση που θα κάνω θα δω το στάνταρ βάρος μου  Από σήμερα πάλι συμμαζεύομαι γιατί προχθές το βράδυ και χθες το μεσημέρι έφαγα (και ήπια) τα πάντα όλα. Τουλάχιστον την Παρασκευή που θα πάω στη διαιτολόγο μου να με δείξει το λιγότερο δυνατόν !


Bravo για τη λιπομέτρηση, θέλω κιγω να κάνω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να κάνω το Σεπτέμβρη στην Αθήνα επαγγελματική, όχι σαν του διαιτολόγου, ακόμα πιο καλή, που μετράς και μεταβολικό ρυθμό. Θέλω τότε γιατί μετά πιστεύω θα αρχίσω πιο εντατικά γυμναστική καλά να είμαστε μέχρι τότε.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλά το σκέφτηκες, κι γω το ίδιο θα έκανα, αλλά να ξέρεις πως κάθε ζυγαριά άλλα δείχνει, δηλ. μπορεί να μη δείς 99 στη δική της και να δείς 98 στη δική σου!!! Πρέπει να ζυγίζεσαι σε 1 και μόνο για να ξέρεις πόσο χάνεις ακριβώς. Η μάνα μου έκανε δίαιτα πρόσφατα, είναι 80 κιλά, στη ζυγαριά της. Πάει Αθήνα, ζυγίζεται σε άλλη ζυγαριά, τη δείχνει 76, μου λέει "έχασα 4 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα!!! κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου!!!" ασε ρε μάνα της λέω χαχαχαχαχχαχα μετά ζυγίστηκε σπίτι της και την εβγαλε 79 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL xaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxa


ε κι εγώ γι αυτό δεν ζυγίζομαι στης μάνας μου , ξέρω οτι δείχνει τουλάχιστον 3-4 κιλά πιο πάνω , θα με χαλάσει αν δω τέτοιο νούμερο τώρα που περιμένω να δω το 99 :/

----------


## sweetOctober

ελα ρε ελεος δε σου φτανει να σκεφτεις πχ οτι εχασες 3 κιλα αρα εισαι 98 κι ας μη το δεις? Αφου ξέρεις ότι κάθε ζυγαριά δείχνει τα δικά της.
Μάλλον θα σε ρίξει ψυχολογικά έτσι? Εγώ ζυγίζομαι όπου βρίσκομαι δεν κολώνω χαχαχαχαχαχ μέχρι και στο φαρμακείο που με δείχνει 5-6 κιλά πάνω (ντυμένη βέβαια κτλ) αλλά εγώ εκεί έχω μπριζώσει με τη παλιοζυγαριά τους και θέλω να αδυνατίσω!!! Δηλ. με βοηθάει ψυχολογικά  :Wink:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπααααα εγώ ξενερώνω , δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου . Άσε είμαι γεροπαράξενη εγώ χαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

:roll::roll::roll: άσχετο σταματάω γυμναστήριο, θυμάσαι που σου έλεγα για το ελλειπτικό ότι το έχω στην αποθήκη? Θα μου το φέρουν σπίτι αύριο. Μου λένε και μετακόμιση να πρέπει να γίνει στο ελλειπτικό θα κολλήσουμε? Τεσπα έχει χώρο μέσα το παιδικό δωμάτιο, θα βάζω και το λαπτοπ μπροστά, πάνω στην αλλαξιέρα του μωρού. Αφού δε μένει εκεί το παιδί ακόμη είπα να το εκμεταλευτώ!!! Εχω ξενερώσει στο γυμναστήριο να πηγαίνω και να είναι γεμάτο. Αν δω και δε κάνω ελλειπτικό τότε μόνο θα ξαναρχίσω....

----------


## sweetOctober

ή αδιαθέτησα ή κόπηκα στο...ξυρισμα. Στη δευτερη περιπτωση μια χαρα...στη πρώτη πάει το 9  :Frown:

----------


## marimari

Καλημεραααααααααααααα!!!!!!!! !!!!!
Πολλες εξωτερικες δουλειες σημερα και έπεται συνεχεια...
100 γρμ κατω σημερα και ολα καλα...ολα ανθηρά...
Μαλλον πρεπει να σας επισκεφτω στο θρετ με τους στοχους.Θελω περισσοτερο γυμναστηριο και ζουμπες και μπουμπες ή διαδρομο...κατι παντως θελω αλλα βρε "καροτο" που λεω και στα παιδια μου αντι της γνωστης λεξης, φτανει η ωρα να παω και ειμαι κομματια απο ολα αυτα που πρεπει να κανω μεσα στη μερα...
Εδω βρηκα το θεμα με το φαι...με την γυμναστικη δεν θα βρω....

Καλες καθοδους σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounc ing:

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ή αδιαθέτησα ή κόπηκα στο...ξυρισμα. Στη δευτερη περιπτωση μια χαρα...στη πρώτη πάει το 9


του ματσ ινφορμαισον σουιτ!
χαχαχαχαχαχα!:tumble:

----------


## sweetOctober

πάει το 9! :Frown: 
101.3

mari mou σε καταλαβαινω...κι γω αρχιζω δουλεια πάλι από αύριο + το ότι διέκοψα την εγγραφή στο γυμναστήριο + την περίοδο, δε με βλέπω να κάνω τίποτε από γυμναστική μόνη σπίτι.

----------


## marimari

Μην σκας ποτε θα δεις 9 αλλα να χαιρεσαι οτι θα το δεις.
Αυτο ναχεις στο μυαλο σου και οσο κοιτας εκει που θες να πας ...θα πας χωρις να το καταλάβεις.Ετσι κι αλλιώς εχουν πει οτι η διατροφή αφορα το 70% της απώλειας και το αλλο 30% η γυμναστική και το βλέπω.
Καλη (ξανα)αρχη στη δουλεια. :Wink:

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!

----------


## bouliana

needtoloose πρεπει σήμερα να νιώθεις τρομερά!!!!!:roll:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!


ή δεν έτρωγες αρκετά και κοιμόταν το σώμα σου! Το έβαζες να γυμνάζεται και του στερούσες και φαί, να μια λογική εξήγηση, έκανε απεργία! Για δες το!:wink2:

----------


## sweetOctober

Συγνώμη ξέχασα το ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εϊμαι σίγουρη ότι θα στο λέω διαρκώς από εδώ και πέρα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μην σκας ποτε θα δεις 9 αλλα να χαιρεσαι οτι θα το δεις.
> Αυτο ναχεις στο μυαλο σου και οσο κοιτας εκει που θες να πας ...θα πας χωρις να το καταλάβεις.Ετσι κι αλλιώς εχουν πει οτι η διατροφή αφορα το 70% της απώλειας και το αλλο 30% η γυμναστική και το βλέπω.
> Καλη (ξανα)αρχη στη δουλεια.


Κι γω το πιστεύω αυτό, μόνο που η γυμναστική μου δίνει κίνητρο να μη πλακωθώ στο φαί, και το σωστό φαγητό μου δίνει λόγο να γυμναστώ. Παρακινεί το ένα το άλλο σαν πατερίτσες ένα πράγμα!!! Θε δείξει, υγεία να έχουμε :starhit:
Είναι και οι θερμίδες ρε γμτ που δε θα μπορώ να τρώω πια...:sniff:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!
> 
> ...


Πιστεύω ότι έπαιξε ρόλο και αυτό αλλά πολύ μικρότερο! Αν ήταν αυτό θα είχε ακινητοποιηθεί ο οργανισμός μου και αφού θα έβλεπε ότι τελικά έχω σκοπό να τον ταΐσω θα έπαιρνε μπρος και θα έχανα και πάλι με φυσιολογικούς ρυθμούς. Αυτό που έγινε τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν είναι φυσιολογικοί ρυθμοί!!!! Φαίνεται πως το λίπος είχε χαθεί σταδιακά αλλά λόγω παρακράτησης υγρών δεν φαινόταν στην ζυγαριά. 
Όπως και να έχει χαίρομαι γιατί εξαιτίας αυτού το κολλήματος μπήκα στην διαδικασία να αυξήσω τις θερμίδες μου κάτι που το απολαμβάνω μια που βρήκα και εύκολο και απολαυστικό και υγιεινό τρόπο για να το κάνω! Κάθε απόγευμα τρώω ξηρούς καρπούς που έχουν τόσα πολύτιμα στοιχεία!!!! Στοιχεία που πριν δεν έπαιρνα από πουθενά! Νιώθω λίγο πιο ήσυχη τώρα!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Συγνώμη ξέχασα το ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εϊμαι σίγουρη ότι θα στο λέω διαρκώς από εδώ και πέρα!!!!


Ευχαριστώ Δημητρούλα μου!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Σωστά τα λές, κι γω αυτό πιστεύω, όλα μαζί κι από λίγο το καθένα επηρεάζουν και το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα οφείλεται σε πολ΄λά. Ακόμα και αυτό που είχες πεί για ξεκούραση παίζει το ρόλο του!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μην σκας ποτε θα δεις 9 αλλα να χαιρεσαι οτι θα το δεις.
> Αυτο ναχεις στο μυαλο σου και οσο κοιτας εκει που θες να πας ...θα πας χωρις να το καταλάβεις.Ετσι κι αλλιώς εχουν πει οτι η διατροφή αφορα το 70% της απώλειας και το αλλο 30% η γυμναστική και το βλέπω.
> Καλη (ξανα)αρχη στη δουλεια.
> ...


Εμένα η γυμναστική με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ!!!!! Νιώθω ότι ζωντανεύει σιγά σιγά το σώμα μου! Με κάνει να θέλω ακόμη περισσότερο να χάσω το επιπλέον βάρος για να γίνουν πιο ορατά τα αποτελέσματα της. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλά μου δίνει και ένα αίσθημα σιγουριάς, ότι όσο πάω και γυμνάζομαι είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο και θα καταφέρω αυτό που θέλω. Άσε που είναι η διασκέδαση μου! Τώρα που σταμάτησα να έχω το φαγητό για διασκέδαση βρίσκω απολαυστική τη γυμναστική!!!! Αν δεν είχα το διάβασμα δεν θα με κρατούσε τίποτα από το να πηγαίνω κάθε ημέρα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Ετσι όπως τα λες...αφού σκεφτόμουν να κάνω εγγραφή για όλο το χρόνο αλλά πιο καλοκαίρι είμαι σίγουρη δε θα πηγαίνω. Σε 4 ώρες κενό το μεσημέρι τί θα πρωτοκάνω? Θα πρέπει και να κοιμάμαι (παιδιού επιτρέποντος) και να ξεκουράζομαι για τη δουλειά. Κι αν δε κοιμάται πάλι το βράδυ? Χίλια "κι αν". Για αυτό λέω να αφήσω τις τελειομανίες για φέτος κι ό,τι κάτσει, όπως έρθουν, κι από Σεπτέμβρη- Οκτωβρη βλέπω πάλι. Δεν έχω βάλει τυχαία τους κιλο-στόχους!!!

----------


## bouliana

το να βγάζω πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής χωρίς να σταματάω από κόπωση ή από πόνο μου είναι εξίσου "ερεθιστικό" με το να βλέπω την ζυγαριά να υποχωρεί και τα ρούχα να φαρδαίνουν

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> το να βγάζω πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής χωρίς να σταματάω από κόπωση ή από πόνο μου είναι εξίσου "ερεθιστικό" με το να βλέπω την ζυγαριά να υποχωρεί και τα ρούχα να φαρδαίνουν


Να υποθέσω δλδ ότι άρχισε να σου αρέσει και εσένα;

----------


## bouliana

ναι μωρέ μου αρέσει .τώρα που δν πάω στην αίθουσα με τα όργανα που μου προκαλεί πλήξη νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα και εχω και αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ναι μωρέ μου αρέσει .τώρα που δν πάω στην αίθουσα με τα όργανα που μου προκαλεί πλήξη νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα και εχω και αποτέλεσμα.


Τέλεια!!!! Έτσι και αλλιώς η αερόβια είναι που βοηθάει κυρίως στην καύση λίπους!!!!
Με το φαγητό πως τα πας;

----------


## bouliana

κάνω και αερόβια(κυρίως)αλλά κάνω και ένα πρόγραμμα ενδυνάμωσης την εβδομάδα.
βλέπω οτι έχω σφίξει αρκετά ,αλλά βλέπω και οτι έχω ξεπριστεί και αρκετά

με το φαγητό καλύτερα από παλιότερα αλλά δν θαθελα να κάνω μεγάλες δηλώσεις ακόμα :Cool:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> needtoloose πρεπει σήμερα να νιώθεις τρομερά!!!!!:roll:


Δεν το είχα δει αυτό!
Νιώθω τρομερά όχι επειδή έχασα, αλλά λόγω του ότι τώρα νιώθω πιο σίγουρη από ποτέ ότι αν κάνεις το σωστό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην λειτουργήσει. Αν κολλάς πρέπει να συνεχίζεις να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις ότι είναι σωστό. Αργά ή γρήγορα ανταμείβεσαι! Μου αρέσει αυτή η σιγουριά! Τη θεωρώ από τα πιο σημαντικά βήματα που έχω κάνει ως τώρα! Αυτό που δεν άντεχα είναι ο πανικός που ένιωθα κάθε φορά που κολλούσα στο παρελθόν, φοβόμουν ότι τζάμπα προσπαθώ, έτρωγα ότι να ναι, ανέβαινα κιλά και επιβεβαίωνα τους φόβους μου. Αν δεις το ημερολόγιο από κάθε δίαιτα που έκανα το σενάριο ήταν λίγο πολύ ίδιο, επιβράδυνση απώλειας, εισαγωγή ελεύθερης ημέρας , και σταδιακή αύξηση ελεύθερων ημερών έναντι ημερών δίαιτας.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ναι μωρέ μου αρέσει .τώρα που δν πάω στην αίθουσα με τα όργανα που μου προκαλεί πλήξη νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα και εχω και αποτέλεσμα.


ναι πράγματι και πας πολύ καλύτερα και σε κιλά και σε αυτοσυγκράτηση!!!! Ηθελα να στο πω μέρες αλλά ξεχάστηκα

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> με το φαγητό καλύτερα από παλιότερα αλλά δν θαθελα να κάνω μεγάλες δηλώσεις ακόμα


αγάπη δεν χρειάζονται μεγάλες δηλώσεις, μόνο πράξεις! Εστω και μικρές! Και το αποτέλεσμα έρχεται θέλει δε θέλει :thumpup:

----------


## bouliana

εγώ ρε συ έχω τρομερά πριξίματα ξεπριξίματα και το δείχνει κ η ζυγαριά αυτό
από την μια μέρα στην άλλη με δείχνει από 76 και έως και 79 και κιλά,μπορώ να σου πω σήμερα με έδειξε 76 ουαου και αύριο να ζυγιστώ και να με δείξει πάλι 79.

άλλες μέρες θα γυμναστώ ,άλλες όχι.άλλες μέρες θα προσέξω και θα βάλω 1800 θερμίδες και άλλες μπορεί να το χάσω και να ανέβω στις 2300 .αλλά τόση διαφορά?

----------


## sweetOctober

Δες το διάγραμμα με το βάρος μου απο κάτω, σαν καρδιογράφημα είναι! Εγώ όμως κάνω ΚΑΙ υπερφαγικά, δεν ανεβάζω απλά τις θερμίδες γιατί πεινούσα αλλά μπορεί να πλακωθω! Οι θερμίδες που λες για σένα μήπως είναι πολλές? αν θες μου λες ύψος βάρος ηλικία και πόσες φορές πας γυμναστήριο και σου βγάζω θερμίδες.

----------


## sweetOctober

Harris-Benedict Formula

1. Calculate your BMR (basal metabolic rate):

Women: BMR = 655 + ( 4.35 x weight in pounds ) + ( 4.7 x height in inches ) - ( 4.7 x age in years )
Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in years )

2. Multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:

Sedentary (little or no exercise): BMR x 1.2
Lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week): BMR x 1.375
Moderately active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week): BMR x 1.55
Very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week): BMR x 1.725
Extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training): BMR x 1.9 

3. Your final number is the approximate number of calories you need each day to maintain your weight.

Δες αυτά κι αν δε βγάλεις άκρη στα κάνω τσακ μπαμ πάω να βάλω το παιδί για ύπνο (αν τα κάνεις μόνη βάλε το πολύ light exercise ακόμη κι αν πηγαίνεις 7 φορές τη βδομάδα γυμναστήριο)

----------


## bouliana

Μου βγάζει 2166

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!


τελεια , επιτελους!!:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο ειναι , σας ζηλευω τοσοοοοο (με τη καλη εννοια βεβαια) ολες που πατε γυμναστηριο μπραβο σας!! ελπιζω κατι να γινει και με το περπατημα που κανω εγω!!!

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!


πωωωωω,ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑπολυ χαιρομαι μπραβο σου!!!!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!



Πω πω χαραααααααααααα που πρεπει να ενιωσες!!!!!!!!!!Αμαααααααν σε νιωθω....θαχα κατουρηθει!!!!!!!!Πολύ σε νιωθω....μπραβο κοριτσι ...πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Να μη ζηλεύεις! Πάρε τους δρόμους! Θα πηγαίνω δουλειά περπατώντας και τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός όλα περπατώντας! Μόλις είχα διπλοσαραντίσει και δούλευα, έκανα το ίδιο και βοηθούσε πολύ. Τότε το έκανα για να καπνίζω, τώρα θα το κάνω για να καίω!:bigsmile: Ενα βράδυ ήμουν κατάκοπη, είχα σχολάσει και αργά (κατακαλόκαιρο και γεμάτο τουρίστες το νησί, αυτοί να βγαίνουν για βράδυ κι γω να είμαι ψόφια αφού είχε πάει μετά τα μεσάνυχτα πια!) και πήρα τον άντρα μου τηλ, του λέω έλαααααααααααααααααα να με πάρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεειςςςςςς ςςςςς πεθαίνω χαχαχαχα είχα ξεχάσει ότι έχουμε το μωρο σπίτι, έφαγα τη χυλόπιτα μου, πήρα τα πόδια μου και γύρισα. Αχ τί μου θύμισες, και άσχημα και καλά!

----------


## sweetOctober

Τόνια άσχετο με φυσιολογικό τοκετό γέννησες ή καισαρικές? Από τη καισαρική (αν έκανες) πόσο καιρό είχες το μουδιασμα? Ακόμα έχω!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά! Παραήταν ευγενική τις 3 προηγούμενες ημέρες! Σκεφτόμουν τώρα θα με δείξει 1/2 κιλό πάνω! Αντί για αυτό άλλα 300 γρ κάτω!!!! Το 69 το πέρασα σαν σίφουνας μόνο 3 ημέρες το είδα!!!! Σήμερα * 68.8!!!!!*
> Προφανώς το σώμα μου έκανε κατακράτηση μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στη γυμναστική, άλλη λογική εξήγηση δεν βλέπω!!!
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Πω πω χαραααααααααααα που πρεπει να ενιωσες!!!!!!!!!!Αμαααααααν σε νιωθω....θαχα κατουρηθει!!!!!!!!Πολύ σε νιωθω....μπραβο κοριτσι ...πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Σας ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκια μου!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε όσο γκρίνιαζα και μου δίνατε κουράγιο!!!!! Τι καλά που είμαστε όλες εδώ μέσα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Θεούλη μου κάνε να κολλήσω κι γω, να κρατάω όμως διατροφή και μετά να δω 98!!! Και να πρίξω όλες εδώ αλλά όχι τον άντρα μου :P :P :P  :Smile:   :Smile:  xaxaxaxax δε μπορείς να πείς Μάγδα έκανα φοβερή ευχή!!!! που ρίχνω κέρμα?

----------


## marimari

Δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη κανουμε την ιδια διατροφη, επειδη κολλησαμε και οι 2 για αρκετο καιρο...χαιρομαι πολύ γιαυτα τα κιλα.Ειναι σαν να ταχανα εγω...Και εσυ τοσο θα χαρεις οταν φτασω στα 100 ...αυτο βλεπω μπροστα μου ...ΤΟ 100!!!!!!!!!
Θα βαλω και μια σειρήνα στο κεφαλι μου και θαρχισω μολις φτασω τα 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη κανουμε την ιδια διατροφη, επειδη κολλησαμε και οι 2 για αρκετο καιρο...χαιρομαι πολύ γιαυτα τα κιλα.Ειναι σαν να ταχανα εγω...Και εσυ τοσο θα χαρεις οταν φτασω στα 100 ...αυτο βλεπω μπροστα μου ...ΤΟ 100!!!!!!!!!
> Θα βαλω και μια σειρήνα στο κεφαλι μου και θαρχισω μολις φτασω τα 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


εννοειται και θα τα φτασεις το νιωθω Μαρια!!!εισαι τρελλο ? θα βγουμε στη Πλατεια και θα ουρλιαζουμε χιχιχιχι:spin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη κανουμε την ιδια διατροφη, επειδη κολλησαμε και οι 2 για αρκετο καιρο...χαιρομαι πολύ γιαυτα τα κιλα.Ειναι σαν να ταχανα εγω...Και εσυ τοσο θα χαρεις οταν φτασω στα 100 ...αυτο βλεπω μπροστα μου ...ΤΟ 100!!!!!!!!!
> Θα βαλω και μια σειρήνα στο κεφαλι μου και θαρχισω μολις φτασω τα 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


μακάρι να δείς και 90 και 80 και 70 και ο,τι μα ό,τι επιθυμείς!
Θα ουρλιάζουμε όλες μαζί!
αν το δικο σου 100 ειναι το δικο μου 90 θα γινει κολαση!!! Και μαλλον θα μας διωξουν για διαταραξη κοινης ησυχιας :starhit::starhit:

----------


## marimari

Καλα 70 δεν βλεπω με τιποτα γιατι αμα δω 70 θα βλεπω παραλληλα και μια ασπρη γενιαδα...του Αγ.Πετρου...φτου φτου μακρια απο μας!!!!!.
Στα 70 θα με κλεισουν νοσοκομειο για διαταραξη αισθητικης με διαγνωση..."νευρικη ανορεξια"

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Θεούλη μου κάνε να κολλήσω κι γω, να κρατάω όμως διατροφή και μετά να δω 98!!! Και να πρίξω όλες εδώ αλλά όχι τον άντρα μου :P :P :P   xaxaxaxax δε μπορείς να πείς Μάγδα έκανα φοβερή ευχή!!!! που ρίχνω κέρμα?


Καλά λες καλέ! Να τους αφήσουμε ήσυχους τους καημένους!!!
Τόσα χρόνια μας ακούν και δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα!!! Άσε που όσο και να προσπαθούν αφού είναι κάτι που δεν το έχουν βιώσει δεν μπορούν να μας καταλάβουν στο 100%. Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ, να τα λέμε η μια στην άλλη να ξαλαφρώνουμε!
Καλύτερα να μη κολλήσεις, γιατί να κολλήσεις; Ας κατέβεις στα 98 τσακ μπαμ. Αυτό το κόλλημα σε τσακίζει!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη κανουμε την ιδια διατροφη, επειδη κολλησαμε και οι 2 για αρκετο καιρο...χαιρομαι πολύ γιαυτα τα κιλα.Ειναι σαν να ταχανα εγω...Και εσυ τοσο θα χαρεις οταν φτασω στα 100 ...αυτο βλεπω μπροστα μου ...ΤΟ 100!!!!!!!!!
> Θα βαλω και μια σειρήνα στο κεφαλι μου και θαρχισω μολις φτασω τα 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα χαρώ πολύ!!! Κάθε επιτυχία εδώ μέσα είναι κάτι που πρέπει να μας κάνει χαρούμενες. Είμαστε συναγωνιστές, πάμε όλες για τον ίδιο σκοπό, μια ομάδα είμαστε και δυνατή μάλιστα!!!! Θα κερδίσουμε ότι και να γίνει! Όποτε μένει μια πίσω θα τη τραβάνε οι άλλες!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα 68,9

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Τόνια άσχετο με φυσιολογικό τοκετό γέννησες ή καισαρικές? Από τη καισαρική (αν έκανες) πόσο καιρό είχες το μουδιασμα? Ακόμα έχω!!!



εκανα 2 φανταστικες φυσιολογικες γεννες γρηγορες κι ευκολες, και μια ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΚΗ, ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΩ καισαρικη!!! το μουδιασμα το εχω ακομα 5 χρονια μετα δε ξερω αν θα το καταλαβεις οπως θα στο πω αλλα νιωθω το κομματι εκεινο σαν να μην υπαρχει σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου. α και κατι αλλο οταν γεννησα τα αγορια μου (φυσιολογικα) εγινε κορμαρα οταν γεννησα τη κορη μου (καισαρικη) ειχα μια κοιλαρα απο δω μεχρι το Συνταγμα!!!:sniff::sniff::sniff:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Τόνια άσχετο με φυσιολογικό τοκετό γέννησες ή καισαρικές? Από τη καισαρική (αν έκανες) πόσο καιρό είχες το μουδιασμα? Ακόμα έχω!!!
> 
> 
> ...


και εγώ με καισαρική γέννησα αλλά το μούδιασμα που λέτε δεν το πολυθυμάμαι, άραγε είχα;

----------


## helena73

γεια σας παιδια,μολις μπηκα,,χθες εκανα βλακεια παλι..σημερα 70,4...
λοιπον αρχιζω σημερα οπως εκανε η φιλη μου εκεινην την διαιτα,,,,,αρχισα δηλαδη!!!!
μαγδα ευγε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!σε ζηλευω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δημητρα εγω ακομα εχω το μουδιασμα...................
μαρι μαρι ερχεταιτο 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα παμε ολες καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> γεια σας παιδια,μολις μπηκα,,χθες εκανα βλακεια παλι..σημερα 70,4...
> λοιπον αρχιζω σημερα οπως εκανε η φιλη μου εκεινην την διαιτα,,,,,αρχισα δηλαδη!!!!
> μαγδα ευγε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!σε ζηλευω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> δημητρα εγω ακομα εχω το μουδιασμα...................
> μαρι μαρι ερχεταιτο 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα παμε ολες καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Άντε ωραία!!!!! Μη με ξαναφήσεις  :Frown:  
Μαζί θα πάμε ως το τέρμα, υπόσχεσαι;

----------


## helena73

μαγδα εισαι φιλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
υ π ο σ χ ο μ α ι !!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μαγδα εισαι φιλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
> υ π ο σ χ ο μ α ι !!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

και εγώ υπόσχομαι!!!! Τέλεια!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> πάει το 9!
> 101.3
> 
> mari mou σε καταλαβαινω...κι γω αρχιζω δουλεια πάλι από αύριο + το ότι διέκοψα την εγγραφή στο γυμναστήριο + την περίοδο, δε με βλέπω να κάνω τίποτε από γυμναστική μόνη σπίτι.


το 101 θα φύγει χωρίς να το καταλάβεις , είναι κατακράτηση λόγω περιόδου ! Καλό το ελλειπτικό , η μόνη ένσταση μου σε αυτό είναι οτι στο γυμναστήριο θα κάνεις και τίποτα άλλα όργανα (για να αποφύγεις χαλάρωση και τέτοια, εμένα έχει αρχίσεινα ψιλοφαίνεται!) και γενικότερα θα έκανες πιο "ολοκληρωμένη" δουλειά! Εγώ δεν βλέπω την ώρα να ξαναπάω γυμναστήριο γιατί σταμάτησα απότομα αφού θα ερχομουν αθήνα και πονάω παντου! Σκούριασα! Γόνατο , χέρια , αστράγαλλοι , αυχένας ,πλάτη είναι κάδεν αυτες τις μέρες !

----------


## sweetOctober

102.5 μετά από μίνι υπερφαγικό με...ρεβύθια. Ναι ρε συ ρεβύθια :dork: Δε το συζητώ, κοιλιά χάλια και περίοδος ακόμα άφαντη.

Στο γυμναστήριο δεν κάνω απολύτως τίποτε άλλο, για αυτό σταμάτησα. Μόνο αερόβια έκανα, δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε για αυτή πια. Θα μου δώσω 2 εβδομάδες να προσαρμοστώ, γιατί άρχισα και δουλειά + ότι πάνε όλα σκ@τ@, και μετά θα δω πόση γυμναστική έκανα. Αν δεν...αρχίζω γυμναστήριο με το ζόρι. Τώρα που ακόμα μπορώ επιβάλλεται, για τη διάθεση μου πάνω από όλα! Γυρνα πίσω βρε Στελλού  :Frown:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> Νιώθω τρομερά όχι επειδή έχασα, αλλά λόγω του ότι τώρα νιώθω πιο σίγουρη από ποτέ ότι αν κάνεις το σωστό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην λειτουργήσει. Αν κολλάς πρέπει να συνεχίζεις να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις ότι είναι σωστό. Αργά ή γρήγορα ανταμείβεσαι! Μου αρέσει αυτή η σιγουριά! Τη θεωρώ από τα πιο σημαντικά βήματα που έχω κάνει ως τώρα!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Oχι απλα απο τα πιο σηματικα βηματα,νομιζω το πιο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο!!Μολις συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι αν συνεχισουμε τη διατροφη μας και τη γυμναστικη,οσα πισωγυρισματα και αν εχουμε κανει καποιες φορες,τα κιλα θα φυγουν οτι και να γινει 

Μπραβο για τον κατηφορο της ζυγαριας,ειδες η γυμναστικη ηταν που εκανε κατακρατηση για λιγες μερες αλλα απο δω και περα μονο κατηφορα θα βλεπεις:yes::yes:

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.5 μετά από μίνι υπερφαγικό με...ρεβύθια. Ναι ρε συ ρεβύθια :dork: Δε το συζητώ, κοιλιά χάλια και περίοδος ακόμα άφαντη.
> 
> Στο γυμναστήριο δεν κάνω απολύτως τίποτε άλλο, για αυτό σταμάτησα. Μόνο αερόβια έκανα, δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε για αυτή πια. Θα μου δώσω 2 εβδομάδες να προσαρμοστώ, γιατί άρχισα και δουλειά + ότι πάνε όλα σκ@τ@, και μετά θα δω πόση γυμναστική έκανα. Αν δεν...αρχίζω γυμναστήριο με το ζόρι. Τώρα που ακόμα μπορώ επιβάλλεται, για τη διάθεση μου πάνω από όλα! Γυρνα πίσω βρε Στελλού



Η κοιλια απο τα ρεβιθια θαναι...Μα υπερφαγικο με ρεβιθια βρε παιδι μου...Τελικα ολα θα τα δω σαυτη τη ζωη...Βασικα αν ειναι πετυχημένα και εγω θα τραβαγα ενα περιποιημένο υπερφαγικο με ...ρεβίθια!!!!!
Συνεχισε και μην κοιτας πισω!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

σήμερα 77,4


έκανα σωστή διατροφή με εξαίρεση 5 σοτσ (δν τα ήπια μονοκοπανιά την ποσότητα διευκρινίζω) οφ τσιπουρο!
να τονίσω οτι το τσίπουρο είναι απόλυτα αγνό και καθαρό και ελάχιστα επεξεργασμένο από το αμπέλι του παππού του αγοριού μου(άχρηστη πληροφορία)

ήμουν γενικά εγκρατής αλλά λέτε η απώλεια να προκύπτει από την απορρόφηση υγρών που προκάλεσε το τσιπουρίδι?


κατά τάλλα καλημέρα, σας διαβάζω όλες σούπερ κεφάτες, sweet πως τα κάνεις τα ρεβίδια μιαμ μιαμ?

----------


## helena73

τονια εχεις τετοιο τσιπουρο κ δεν το λες???????????????
καλημερουδια σε ολη την παρεα!!!!
70 ακριβως σημερις αντε παλι να δω το 69 και να μην ξανανεβει!!!!

----------


## helena73

α συγνωμη νομιζα το εγραψε η τονια ενω κταν η μπουλιανα!!!!καλα πας συνεχισε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

ναι ω ναι μόλις χτες το εκτίμησα. και τοχω ενα μηνα στο ψυγείο.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπέρα, πως είστε? 102.5-102.6

----------


## marimari

Καλησπερα.Μερικα γραμμάρια πανω σημερα.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλα εχω παρατηρήσει οτι μετα την γυμαστικη την επομενη μερα με δειχνει ή περισσοτερο ή στα ιδια και βλεπω μεσω των δακτύλων των χεριων μου οτι ειμαι ελαφρως πρησμένη!!!!!!
Δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αλλα γινεται και αυτο με αγχώνει λιγάκι!!!!!

Προχωραμε με το κεφαλι ψηλα γνωριζοντας οτι κανουμε το σωστο.Καποια μερα θα δω εστω και λιγο πιο κατω απο το 112,5 που ειμαι απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 102.5 μετά από μίνι υπερφαγικό με...ρεβύθια. Ναι ρε συ ρεβύθια :dork: Δε το συζητώ, κοιλιά χάλια και περίοδος ακόμα άφαντη.
> 
> Στο γυμναστήριο δεν κάνω απολύτως τίποτε άλλο, για αυτό σταμάτησα. Μόνο αερόβια έκανα, δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε για αυτή πια. Θα μου δώσω 2 εβδομάδες να προσαρμοστώ, γιατί άρχισα και δουλειά + ότι πάνε όλα σκ@τ@, και μετά θα δω πόση γυμναστική έκανα. Αν δεν...αρχίζω γυμναστήριο με το ζόρι. Τώρα που ακόμα μπορώ επιβάλλεται, για τη διάθεση μου πάνω από όλα! Γυρνα πίσω βρε Στελλού


ααααχχχχ μη μου το θυμίζεις και γυρίζω την Κυριακή  :Frown:  Πωπω αυτές οι 2 βδομάδες πέρασαν τραγικά γρήγορα !!!!!!! Να ταν κι άλλο ! Βέβαια το καλό είναι οτι θα ξαναξεκινησω γυμναστηριο που εχω σκουριασει και ποναω παντου και θα ξεφυγω και απο την σκατοκατάσταση που επικρατεί εδώ στο σπίτι ....... αλλά θα μου λέιπει ο άντρας μουουουουουουου  :Frown: (((( (μέχρι να ρθει αυτός επάνω περίπου σε κανα μήνα :smilegrin: )

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα 69,2 ελπίζω να ήταν τυχαίο...

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλησπερα.Μερικα γραμμάρια πανω σημερα.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλα εχω παρατηρήσει οτι μετα την γυμαστικη την επομενη μερα με δειχνει ή περισσοτερο ή στα ιδια και βλεπω μεσω των δακτύλων των χεριων μου οτι ειμαι ελαφρως πρησμένη!!!!!!
> Δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αλλα γινεται και αυτο με αγχώνει λιγάκι!!!!!
> 
> Προχωραμε με το κεφαλι ψηλα γνωριζοντας οτι κανουμε το σωστο.Καποια μερα θα δω εστω και λιγο πιο κατω απο το 112,5 που ειμαι απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...


επρεπε να βλεπες τη γυμναστρια που σου ελεγα χθες ελεγε γι αυτο !! παντως αυτο ανεκαθεν το ειχες θυμαμαι.

----------


## marimari

Ναι το ξερω Τονια αυτο.Ξερω οτι αμα εχεις πολλα κιλα σαν εμενα δεν πρεπει να κανεις γενικοτερα εντονη γυμναστικη και για την καρδια και γιατι δεν αντεχεις-παραδοξως αντεχω - αλλα και οτι μπλεκεται ο μυικος ιστος (καπως ετσι τοχα ακουσει)...
Εγω ομως δεν κανω τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτο που μπορω και οποτε μπορω, δηλαδη η καποιο ομαδικο ή διαδρομο απο 30 λεπτα μεχρι 45 λεπτα.Ολα αυτα γινονται παραλληλα με την διαιτα που ολοι ξερουμε οτι ειναι το 70% της απωλειας των κιλων.
Δεν ζοριζομαι και το κανω περιπου 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα.
Αρα δεν κανω κατι κακο και πανω απολα μαρεσει και δεν ξερω αν κανει κακο στο σωμα μου αλλα κανει πολυυυυυ καλο στην ψυχολογια μου και πιστεψε με αυτο με νοιαζει πολύ περισσοτερο.Φευγω απο εκει και πεταωωωωω!!!!!!!!
Ας καθυστερήσω να χασω λοιπον τα κιλα μου.Δεν μπορεις τελικα να ταχεςι ολα σαυτη τη ζωη... :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Πρέπει να μετράς παλμούς και να μη κουράζεις πάνω από ένα όριο σώμα και καρδιά ειδικά, ασχέτως κιλών. Εμένα δε με αφήνει να κάνω κάτι άλλο από διάδρομο για τωρα (εκτός από βάρη) για αυτό και σταμάτησα και κάνω σπίτι αερόβια (+ τον άπειρο κόσμο που έχει). Και στο σπίτι όσα μου είπε εφαρμόζω. Καληνύχτα σε όλες!

----------


## sweetOctober

PS άσχετα αν αντέχεις δεν κάνει

----------


## marimari

Ναι εχεις δικιο γιαυτο και δεν κανω βαρη γιατι αποτι θυμηθηκα μετα μου ειχε πει γυμναστης οτι μπλεκει ο μκος ιστος με το λιπος και μπλοκαρει κατι...τοχω συγκεχυμένο στο μυαλο μου.
Δεν κουραζομαι...αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και δεν τον πιεζω για να αντεξει σε βαθος χρονου.
Διαδρομος οσο θελω και οσο αντεξω και καποιες αιθουσες.Τιποταλλο.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλησπερα.Μερικα γραμμάρια πανω σημερα.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλα εχω παρατηρήσει οτι μετα την γυμαστικη την επομενη μερα με δειχνει ή περισσοτερο ή στα ιδια και βλεπω μεσω των δακτύλων των χεριων μου οτι ειμαι ελαφρως πρησμένη!!!!!!
> Δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αλλα γινεται και αυτο με αγχώνει λιγάκι!!!!!
> 
> Προχωραμε με το κεφαλι ψηλα γνωριζοντας οτι κανουμε το σωστο.Καποια μερα θα δω εστω και λιγο πιο κατω απο το 112,5 που ειμαι απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...


καλέ μήπως ετοιμάζεται ο οργανισμός σου να σου κάνει έκπληξη και να χάσεις πολύ μαζεμένο βάρος όπως ευχήθηκες; Μακάρι!

----------


## marimari

ΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Παντως και σημερα πανω μεδειξε και πιο πολύ απο χτες αλλα δεν με νοιαζει καθολου!!!!!!!!!!
Παντως τωρα που αρχισα να βαζω μερικους υδατάνθρακες και εγω πεινάω περισσότερο, αλλα δεν ειναι σωστο το δειγμα γιατι εφτιαξα και πολλα πραγματα γιατι ηρθαν οι γονεις μου οποτε εκτεθηκα πολύ απενταντι στα καλούδια μου!!!!!!!!!!!
Τους ταδωσα μαζι τους , τα υπόλοιπα τα μοίρασα απο δω και απο εκει και τελείωσα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

ακριβως τα ιδια με εχθεσ 77,4

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναι εχεις δικιο γιαυτο και δεν κανω βαρη γιατι αποτι θυμηθηκα μετα μου ειχε πει γυμναστης οτι μπλεκει ο μκος ιστος με το λιπος και μπλοκαρει κατι...τοχω συγκεχυμένο στο μυαλο μου.
> Δεν κουραζομαι...αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και δεν τον πιεζω για να αντεξει σε βαθος χρονου.
> Διαδρομος οσο θελω και οσο αντεξω και καποιες αιθουσες.Τιποταλλο.


κι γω τα ίδια πια, σκεφτόμουν χθες "που αν δε γυμναζεσαι κάθε μέρα θα πρέπει να ρίξεις θερμίδες, να τα ξαναυπολογίσεις, να αλλαξεις στόχους" είχα πνιγεί σε μια κουταλιά νερό!!! Και σήμερα λέω ΟΚ ρε κορίτσι, αν γυμνάζεσαι λιγότερο θα τα προσαρμόσεις στη νέα δραστηριοτητα σου. Δωσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, σε κυνηγά κανείς? Κι έτσι κάπως μπήκα σε πρόγραμμα σήμερα, όχι για να δω 9 αυτή τη φορά (όποτε το πλησιάζω τα σκ@τώνω μετά). Γιατί ετσι γουστάρω! Εϊμαι μαζόχα και θέλω να είμαι σε πρόγραμμα, να νιώθω καλά με αυτά που τρώω και τίποτε παραπάνω.

----------


## sweetOctober

102.5-.6

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναι εχεις δικιο γιαυτο και δεν κανω βαρη γιατι αποτι θυμηθηκα μετα μου ειχε πει γυμναστης οτι μπλεκει ο μκος ιστος με το λιπος και μπλοκαρει κατι...τοχω συγκεχυμένο στο μυαλο μου.
> Δεν κουραζομαι...αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και δεν τον πιεζω για να αντεξει σε βαθος χρονου.
> Διαδρομος οσο θελω και οσο αντεξω και καποιες αιθουσες.Τιποταλλο.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναι εχεις δικιο γιαυτο και δεν κανω βαρη γιατι αποτι θυμηθηκα μετα μου ειχε πει γυμναστης οτι μπλεκει ο μκος ιστος με το λιπος και μπλοκαρει κατι...τοχω συγκεχυμένο στο μυαλο μου.
> Δεν κουραζομαι...αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και δεν τον πιεζω για να αντεξει σε βαθος χρονου.
> Διαδρομος οσο θελω και οσο αντεξω και καποιες αιθουσες.Τιποταλλο.
> ...


Τι είναι αυτό κορίτσια; Δεν πιστεύω να είναι ο ξεπερασμένος μύθος ότι αν σφίξεις δεν φεύγει το λίπος :wow:
Δεν πιστεύω γυμναστής να είπε κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## marimari

Mallon αυτο πρεπει να ειναι γιατι δεν το ακουσα τωρα αλλα πριν πολλαααααα χρονια οταν ξημεροβραδιαζομουν στα γυμναστηρια.

----------


## need2loose

πάλι 68,8 θα αδιαθετήσω σε 4-5 ημέρες οπότε μπορεί να μη δω και καμιά πτώση το επόμενο διάστημα, ίσως το ότι πεινάω περισσότερο αυτές τις μέρες να οφείλεται εκεί. Τι τυχεροί που είναι οι άνδρες! Όλος ο μήνας το ίδιο, έχουν και παραπάνω μυικό και καίνε περισσότερο όλα πιο εύκολα!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Mallon αυτο πρεπει να ειναι γιατι δεν το ακουσα τωρα αλλα πριν πολλαααααα χρονια οταν ξημεροβραδιαζομουν στα γυμναστηρια.


Μύθος:
Τα βάρη «σφίγγουν» το λίπος 
Το λίπος δεν «αντιδρά» στις ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης κατʼ αυτό τον τρόπο. Στην κυριολεξία, δεν αντιδρά καθόλου, οπότε μη σας απασχολεί αυτός ο φοβερός μύθος. Το μόνο που συμβαίνει είναι ότι μέσω της μυϊκής ενδυνάμωσης αυξάνεται η μυϊκή μάζα, που σημαίνει ψηλότερο μεταβολισμό, άρα μεγαλύτερη καύση θερμίδων. Αυτό που ίσως δημιουργεί την παρεξήγηση είναι ότι η αύξηση της μυϊκής μάζας, χωρίς τη μείωση του επιφανειακού λίπους από πάνω της, δίνει την αίσθηση ότι το λίπος «έσφιξε»... 

Δεν προπονείστε με βάρη. Είναι μία κοινή παρανόηση ότι εάν θέλεις απώλεια λίπους, πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με αερόβια άσκηση μόνο και να προσθέσεις τα βάρη αργότερα - πολύ μεγάλο λάθος! Η προπόνηση με βάρη είναι αυτή που σας "κρατάει" από το να χάσετε μυικό ιστό ενώ βρίσκεστε σε δίαιτα, όχι η αερόβια άσκηση.

----------


## marimari

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:

Ναι αυτο ειναι.Θα ψαξω σε λιγο να βρω το αποσπασμα απο την εκπομπη του Κεφαλογιαννη στο mega για τον μεταβολισμο και την ασκηση με βαρη...Ηταν πολύ ενδιαφερον!!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Τι τυχεροί που είναι οι άνδρες! Όλος ο μήνας το ίδιο, έχουν και παραπάνω μυικό και καίνε περισσότερο όλα πιο εύκολα!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε τον Θεούλη που πήρε την "ελαττωματική" πλευρά από τον Παππού Αδάμ και μας άφησε όλα τα καλούδια! :P



Τυχερούληδες!!!! Πολλές αδικίες, τι να πω! Που μπορώ να κάνω τα παράπονα μου; :P

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Πρέπει να μετράς παλμούς και να μη κουράζεις πάνω από ένα όριο σώμα και καρδιά ειδικά, ασχέτως κιλών. Εμένα δε με αφήνει να κάνω κάτι άλλο από διάδρομο για τωρα (*εκτός από βάρη*) για αυτό και σταμάτησα και κάνω σπίτι αερόβια (+ τον άπειρο κόσμο που έχει). Και στο σπίτι όσα μου είπε εφαρμόζω. Καληνύχτα σε όλες!


marimari στο τονίζω,δ ε με αφήνει να κάνω κάτι άλλο (εκτός από βάρη = που με αφήνει.)
εννοείται ότι πρέπει να σε προτρέπουν να κάνεις ΚΑΙ βάρη, αλλιώς χάνεις μυικό ιστό και πέφτει ο μεταβολισμός. 

Τώρα που ελπίζω ότι ξεκαθάρισα πως ο δικός μου γυμναστής δεν μου είπε κάτι τέτοιο, (προς Μαγδα),
να σε συμβουλέψω (αν θές με ακούς marimari) αν στο είπε γυμναστής αυτό να αλλάξεις γυμναστήριο.
Εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω για αυτό δεν κάνω βάρη, προέχει η αερόβια στη φάση που είμαι, αν είναι να αφήσω κάτι από τα δύο αφήνω τη μυική ενδυνάμωση για τώρα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Τι τυχεροί που είναι οι άνδρες! Όλος ο μήνας το ίδιο, έχουν και παραπάνω μυικό και καίνε περισσότερο όλα πιο εύκολα!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε τον Θεούλη που πήρε την "ελαττωματική" πλευρά από τον Παππού Αδάμ και μας άφησε όλα τα καλούδια! :P


xaxaxaxaxaxxa έλα μωρέ ναι ελαττωματική πλευρά, κάνουμε τα παιδιά σας, αιμορραγούμε (τουλάχιστον) κάθε μήνα, ειδικά μετά τη γέννα μπορεί και κάθε μέρα, και πάμε και γυμναστήριο!!! Εσείς ένα συναχάκι έχετε και είστε να πέσετε στα πατώματα!!! Είδες διαφήμιση για βιταμίνες ή ξεβουλωτικά μύτης να έχουν γυναικα να τα προωθεί? Οχι!!! Γιατί οι γυναίκες είναι να μη θέλουμε κάτι, τότε θα γυρίσουμε τη Γη ανάποδα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο το τιεκρακι δε χωράει άλλες μετρήσεις, τί κάνω, βγάζω παλιές?

----------


## sweetOctober

:Smile:  τί ωραία έκπληξη!!! Χρειαζόμουν το εύθυμο κλίμα ακριβώς τώρα. Είχαμε πάλι χάλια νέα σε 2 σοβαρά θέματα. Οι επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες είναι κρίσιμες. Εχω να φάω από το μεσημέρι όπου και έφαγα το "απογευματινό μου" γιατί ήθελα γλυκό. 
Είμαι σε δίλλημα. Να φάω το βραδυνό μου ή να μην αρχίσω να τρώω? Δεν πεινάω καθόλου μα καθόλου. Φοβάμαι αν αρχίσω να τρώω δε θα μπορέσω να σταματήσω. Όχι από πείνα...
Τί να κάνω? HELP :dork::crazy: :Frown:

----------


## forty

Τωρα που δεν πεινας ακομα για να παρασυρθεις απο λιχουδιες,φτιαξε ενα μικρο πιατακι με οτι νομιζεις οτι χωραει θερμιδικα στη μερα σου και βαλτο καπου και να ξερεις οτι μολις αρχισεις να πεινας θα φας μονο αυτο.Ετσι θα εχεις βαλει ορια και δεν θα ξεφυγεις μολις αρχισεις να πεινας πολυ  :Wink:  Εμενα παντως το να βαζω ορια με βοηθαει παρα πολυ :thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Τωρα που δεν πεινας ακομα για να παρασυρθεις απο λιχουδιες,φτιαξε ενα μικρο πιατακι με οτι νομιζεις οτι χωραει θερμιδικα στη μερα σου και βαλτο καπου και να ξερεις οτι μολις αρχισεις να πεινας θα φας μονο αυτο.Ετσι θα εχεις βαλει ορια και δεν θα ξεφυγεις μολις αρχισεις να πεινας πολυ  Εμενα παντως το να βαζω ορια με βοηθαει παρα πολυ :thumbup:


Ωραία ιδέα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Τωρα που δεν πεινας ακομα για να παρασυρθεις απο λιχουδιες,φτιαξε ενα μικρο πιατακι με οτι νομιζεις οτι χωραει θερμιδικα στη μερα σου και βαλτο καπου και να ξερεις οτι μολις αρχισεις να πεινας θα φας μονο αυτο.Ετσι θα εχεις βαλει ορια και δεν θα ξεφυγεις μολις αρχισεις να πεινας πολυ  Εμενα παντως το να βαζω ορια με βοηθαει παρα πολυ :thumbup:


δυστηχώς με τις έννοιες ξέχασα να αγοράσω φασολάκια στρογγυλά που λατρεύω για σαλάτα και με "στουμπώνουν". Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να γεμίσω το στομάχι μου με περισσότερες θερμίδες χωρίς να έχω χορτάσει. Για να κάθομαι να κόβω λάχανο σαλάτα ή ντομάτες ούτε λόγος έτσι όπως είμαι.
Εφαγα 3 φ. ψωμί τοστ ολικής με 3+3 φ. τυρί και τηγμενο τυρι τριγωνο. Οσο ετρωγα υπολογιζα. Τελειως μηχανικα. Ετρωγα και μετρουσα θερμιδες νοητικα, λες και ετρωγα για να φαω οσα πρεπει και να σταματησω. Ας ειναι κι ετσι, μου φτανει να σταματησω. Το στομαχι μου τωρα πηρε μπρος και χωρις σαλατα είναι άδειο κι ας έφαγα. Δεν πιάνει και λίγο όγκο μισό κιλό σαλάτα! :Frown:  Αχ τα νεύρα μου, τα χάπια μου, το 11888 να φύγω :starhit:

----------


## marimari

Καλημεραααααα
Μια ομορφη μερα σημερα με εμενα να μην ανεβαινω στην ζυγαρια γιατι χτες ηρθαν 2 φιλες μου στο σπιτι και εφτιαξα πολλα και καλα πραγματακια να τσιμπισουμε με το κρασι.
Περασαμε τελεια, επιλεξαμε να μεινουμε μεσα γιατι εξω θα γινοταν την κακομοιρας, αλλα και για το οικονομικο.
Αχχχχ Θεε μου ποσο ανετοιμη ειμαι να διαχειριστω το θεμα του φαγητου μου!!!!!!!
Και οταν λεω φαγητου λεω οοοολα τα σφολιατοειδη που τρελαίνομαι.
Εφτιαξα και απο αυτα και το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να φαω μονο(!) μια μικρη πιτσα στις διαστασεις μιας πιτας σουβλακιου.
Το θετικο ειναι οτι παρολαυτα λειτούργησε η εγκράτεια μου και πηγα παραπερα.Κατι ειναι και αυτο.
Χαιρομαι παρα πολύ που δεν περασα στο υπερφαγικο.
Αυτη η βδομάδα δεν εχει σχεδον καθόλου απώλεια το οποίο και δεν με νοιάζει πραγματικα αλλα ειχε και παρα πολλες εστίες πρόκλησης.
Ολο αυτο με βοήθησε να συνειδητοποιήσω οτι η έκθεση μου στην θεα τους με καθιστά μωρό παιδί μπροστά σε σοκολάτα.
 :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο!!! Αυτό είναι το νόημα όχι η απώλεια αυτή καθέ αυτή!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Τωρα που δεν πεινας ακομα για να παρασυρθεις απο λιχουδιες,φτιαξε ενα μικρο πιατακι με οτι νομιζεις οτι χωραει θερμιδικα στη μερα σου και βαλτο καπου και να ξερεις οτι μολις αρχισεις να πεινας θα φας μονο αυτο.Ετσι θα εχεις βαλει ορια και δεν θα ξεφυγεις μολις αρχισεις να πεινας πολυ  Εμενα παντως το να βαζω ορια με βοηθαει παρα πολυ :thumbup:


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Χθες δεν ήμουν σε αντίστοιχη φάση για να εκτιμήσω τη βοήθεια σου, και μόνο που ένας άνθρωπος με κατάλαβε και μου έγραψε, προτίνοντας λύσεις, με βοήθησε πολύ!
Ημουν κιουρία μετά, όχι ότι δεν είχα φάει τις θερμίδες μου, αλλά δεν έπεσα σε ανεξέλεγκτη πρόσληψη τροφής :smug:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα δεν είπα! Σήμερα 101.2 φαγωμένη

----------


## need2loose

69,3 σήμερα +1/2 κιλό !

Σήμερα έκλεισα 2 μήνες δίαιτας χωρίς κλέψιμο εκτός μιας ημέρας που έφαγα ένα παγωτό 87 γρ και 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα
Αποτέλεσμα : -4,5 1ος μήνας -3,2 2ος μήνας
Συμπέρασμα , ότι και να κάνω ότι δίαιτα και αν ακολουθήσω τα αποτελέσματα είναι ίδια τον 2ο μήνα πέφτω στα -3 και αργότερα ακόμη παρακάτω.

----------


## marimari

Καλημέρα συναγωνίστριες.

Οτι και να κανετε οπως και να νιώθεται ενα να θυμάστε στο τελος της ημερας.
Ειστε ακομη μεσα στο παιχνιδι και ολα παίζονται.
Ακομη και αν περασε μια μερα με διαφορα διατροφικά σκαμπανεβάσματα, ακομη και αν περασε ενας μηνας με λιγοτερη απωλεια, ενα ειναι σιγουρο.
Οτι τοχεται σαν σκεψη στο μυαλο σας, σας απασχολει, σας προβληματιζει , το παλεύεται, δεν το εγκαταλείπεται, ασχολείστε μαζι του και αρα ειναι ακομη εκει.
Δεν ξερω αν γινομαι κατανοητη αλλα καπως ετσι τοχω και εγω στο μυαλο μου.

Η κατρακυλα δεν ειναι ενα διατροφικό μακριά, η μια βδομαδα χωρις απώλεια, αλλα ειναι οταν παψει να τριγυρίζει σαν σκεψη στο μυαλο μας.
Οταν παψει αυτη η χαρα στο τελος της ημερας "θα μπορουσα και καλυτερα αλλα τουλαχιστον γλειτωσα το υπερφαγικο, κρατηθηκα απεναντι σε πολλα"

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,3 σήμερα +1/2 κιλό !
> 
> Σήμερα έκλεισα 2 μήνες δίαιτας χωρίς κλέψιμο εκτός μιας ημέρας που έφαγα ένα παγωτό 87 γρ και 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα
> Αποτέλεσμα : -4,5 1ος μήνας -3,2 2ος μήνας
> Συμπέρασμα , ότι και να κάνω ότι δίαιτα και αν ακολουθήσω τα αποτελέσματα είναι ίδια τον 2ο μήνα πέφτω στα -3 και αργότερα ακόμη παρακάτω.


επειδη ειμαι και ξανθια λες δηλαδη οτι οτι και αν εχεις κανει στο παρελθον τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα ιδια ???η Ατκινς δεν εχει μεγαλυτερη απωλεια?

----------


## sweetOctober

Πολύ ωραία τα λες mari, τελικά έτσι είναι. Οταν το παρατάμε το πράγμα μας παρατά κι αυτό. Όσο παλεύουμε όλο και κάτι κάνουμε. Οταν είμαστε καλύτερα κάνουμε περισσότερα, όταν όχι λιγότερο. Αθροιστικά όμως πάμε μπροστά. 

Μάγδα τί σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις? (για εμένα που είμαι "απέξω" μια χαρά απώλεια είναι, δεν ξέρω με τί θυσίες δικές σου όμως κι αν είσαι διατεθημένη να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τις ίδιες)

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Πολύ ωραία τα λες mari, τελικά έτσι είναι. Οταν το παρατάμε το πράγμα μας παρατά κι αυτό. Όσο παλεύουμε όλο και κάτι κάνουμε. Οταν είμαστε καλύτερα κάνουμε περισσότερα, όταν όχι λιγότερο. *Αθροιστικά όμως πάμε μπροστά.* 
> Μάγδα τί σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις? (για εμένα που είμαι "απέξω" μια χαρά απώλεια είναι, δεν ξέρω με τί θυσίες δικές σου όμως κι αν είσαι διατεθημένη να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τις ίδιες)



Και εκει ειναι το θεμα.Στο άθροισμα.Στο τέλος με το χειροκρότημα...

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,3 σήμερα +1/2 κιλό !
> 
> Σήμερα έκλεισα 2 μήνες δίαιτας χωρίς κλέψιμο εκτός μιας ημέρας που έφαγα ένα παγωτό 87 γρ και 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα
> Αποτέλεσμα : -4,5 1ος μήνας -3,2 2ος μήνας
> Συμπέρασμα , ότι και να κάνω ότι δίαιτα και αν ακολουθήσω τα αποτελέσματα είναι ίδια τον 2ο μήνα πέφτω στα -3 και αργότερα ακόμη παρακάτω.


θελω να σου πω συγχαρητηριααααααααααα
για την επιμονη σου κ την υπομονη σου κ την εγκρατεια σου,σε ζηλευω ευγε!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,3 σήμερα +1/2 κιλό !
> 
> Σήμερα έκλεισα 2 μήνες δίαιτας χωρίς κλέψιμο εκτός μιας ημέρας που έφαγα ένα παγωτό 87 γρ και 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ Έλενα μου, από το ημερολόγιο που έχω καταγεγραμμένες όλες τις προηγούμενες προσπάθειες μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά το εξής : πάντα τους 2 πρώτους μήνες είμαι πιστή και προσπαθώ, μετά αρχίζει η κάτω βόλτα. Σταδιακά η αρχική μου επιθυμία ξεφουσκώνει, αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το ότι κατεβαίνω πολύ πιο αργά και ότι αρχίζω να φαίνομαι καλύτερα είναι οι λόγοι που με οδηγούν στην εγκατάλειψη του αρχικού πλάνου. Πιστεύω πως αυτήν τη φορά θα τα πάω καλύτερα! Σε αυτό βοηθάει πολύ η παρεούλα μας. Είναι αλλιώς όταν έχεις συνοδοιπόρους και αλλιώς όταν πολεμάς μόνος σου!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα τί σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις? (για εμένα που είμαι "απέξω" μια χαρά απώλεια είναι, δεν ξέρω με τί θυσίες δικές σου όμως κι αν είσαι διατεθημένη να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τις ίδιες)


Θα εισάγω σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες στη διατροφή μου και θα δω πως θα πάει. Θα δώσω ένα μήνα περιθώριο και μετά από εκεί θα αποφασίσω εκ νέου την πορεία μου.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,3 σήμερα +1/2 κιλό !
> 
> Σήμερα έκλεισα 2 μήνες δίαιτας χωρίς κλέψιμο εκτός μιας ημέρας που έφαγα ένα παγωτό 87 γρ και 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα
> ...


Ναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια! Ίσως να έχεις περισσότερη απώλεια λίπους σε σχέση με άλλες δίαιτες (αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγάζουν οι μελέτες) αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το εξακριβώσω!

----------


## marimari

Καλααααα η οργανωση σου ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!!!!!!!!Μπραβο για την διαρκή σου απώλεια!!!!!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by helena73_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απο την εμπειρια μου εχω να σου πω οτι πας πολυ καλα!!:thumbup: μην κανεις δευτερες σκεψεις για αλλαγη διατροφης,πλανου κλπ.τα κιλα που χανεις καλυτερα να ειναι αργα αργα και να μαθεις σε μια διατροφη που θα ακολουθεις για παντα,αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο οχι με διαιτες στερητικες να χασεις γρηγορα και μετα οταν βλεπεις μπροστα σου τις λιχουδιες να μην μπορεις να αντισταθεις  :Wink: 
εψαξα και βρηκα και το δικο μου ημερολογιο για να σου γραψω πως τα εχασα και να δεις οτι και το αργα αργα εχει τελικα αποτελεσμα

ξεκινησα 80 κιλα
1ος μηνας 4,5 κιλα
2ος μηνας 2,5 κ.
3ος μηνας 1,5 κ.
4ος μηνας 2,7 κ.
5ος μηνας 800γρ.
6ος μηνας 600γρ.
7ος μηνας συντηρηση
8ος μηνας συντηρηση
9ος μηνας 1,200
10ος μηνας 300γρ.
11ος μηνας 1,5 κ.
12 ος συντηρηση
13ος 1 κ.

και μετα 2-3 μηνες εφτασα συνολο 18 κιλα που τα διατηρω απο το 2008,σχεδον 5 χρονια και το πολυ σημαντικο για μενα ειναι οτι αυτος ο χρονος που εκανα τη διαιτα με εμαθε πως να τρωω,να ζυγιζομαι,να καταγραφω και να προπαντως να μην φοβαμαι οτι αν φαω μια μερα καταστρεφεται η προσπαθεια που κανω γιαυτο συνεχισε οτι κανεις,αυτα που μπορει να σου φαινονται λιγα ειναι λιπος και οχι υγρα και φουσκωματα και θα δεις οτι μετα απο λιγους μηνες θα μπορεις να συντηρησε στα κιλα που εχασες τρωγοντας κατι που σου αρεσει μια στο τοσο και να μην βαζεις κιλα :thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

> [i]Originally posted by forty[/i
> 
> Απο την εμπειρια μου εχω να σου πω οτι πας πολυ καλα!!:thumbup: μην κανεις δευτερες σκεψεις για αλλαγη διατροφης,πλανου κλπ.τα κιλα που χανεις καλυτερα να ειναι αργα αργα και να μαθεις σε μια διατροφη που θα ακολουθεις για παντα,αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο οχι με διαιτες στερητικες να χασεις γρηγορα και μετα οταν βλεπεις μπροστα σου τις λιχουδιες να μην μπορεις να αντισταθεις 
> εψαξα και βρηκα και το δικο μου ημερολογιο για να σου γραψω πως τα εχασα και να δεις οτι και το αργα αργα εχει τελικα αποτελεσμα
> 
> ξεκινησα 80 κιλα
> 1ος μηνας 4,5 κιλα
> 2ος μηνας 2,5 κ.
> 3ος μηνας 1,5 κ.
> ...


Πρώτα απ' όλα σε ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και την ενθάρρυνση καθώς επίσης και για τον κόπο σου να βρεις τα δικά σου στοιχεία και να τα παραθέσεις!!!!! Το εκτιμώ! 
Δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ότι το αργά για εμένα σημαίνει και καλά. Τις τελευταίες 3 χρονιές έχω χάσει από 9-10 κιλά και μετά τα παρατάω γιατί με κουράζει αυτή η αργή απώλεια. Θα προτιμούσα να τα έχανα γρήγορα και να περάσω στη συντήρηση μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Πέρασα πολλά χρόνια συντηρώντας το βάρος μου οπότε ξέρω (νομίζω) πως να το κάνω. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω σίγουρα είναι να παραμένω ψύχραιμη όταν η απώλεια βάρους επιβραδύνεται. 
Δεν θέλω κάτι τρελό νομίζω ότι 3 με 3,5 κιλά απώλειας είναι ένας πολύ φυσιολογικός ρυθμός και για να στηρίζεται κατά βάση σε απώλεια λίπους και για να κρατάει τονωμένη την επιθυμία μου ν συνεχίσω!
*Δείτε και αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!!!!
H γρήγορη βελτίωση της εικόνας σώματος είναι μεταξύ των κύριων αιτιών που μπορούν οι παχύσαρκοι να διατηρούν τις διαιτητικές και συμπεριφοριστικές αλλαγές στη ζωή τους.....* http://www.nutrimed.gr/mi_xasete/nees_ereunes/h_grigori_apoleia_barous_prodia8etei_gia_kaluteri_ diatirisi.html

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα πάλι 69,3 !

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπέρα, πως είστε? Σήμερα το ένα ζύγισμα πρωί πρωί (άυπνη) ήταν 102.5 και το δεύτερο, μεσημέρι και σχετικά ξεκούραστη αλλά νηστική 100.7!
Δεν ξέρω ποιό να κρατήσω.
Σήμερα άρχισα να τρώω από τις 6 το απόγευμα και αναγκαστικά θα τρώω μέχρι αργά το βράδυ. Ελπίζω αυτό να μην έχει επιπτώσεις στο βάρος μου αύριο. Είναι η "πρώτη" μου μέρα σε μαζεμένες θερμίδες λόγω διακοπής γυμναστικής.

----------


## sweetOctober

forty μπράβο σου!!! Φοβερή!!! Τί έκανες? Atkins?
Τάσο δε μπορώ να ανοίξω τα λινκ, τί έχεις βάλει? Είδες 9? Πόσα κιλά είσαι? Συγνώμη που σε γειώνω, ξέρω δεν έχει σημασία για σένα το 9 αλλά από περιέργεια!!! :love:

----------


## marimari

Τασο τι αλλο ετρωγες μεσα στην ημερα εκτος του κυριως γευματος;

----------


## sweetOctober

Εξομολόγηση στη ζυγαριά μου:
Ανυπομονώ τόσο πολύ να ζυγιστώ το πρωί, σα να περιμένω να μου γεμίσεις τις μπαταρίες για την τόσο δύσκολη εβδομάδα που μας μπαίνει τόσο ανάποδα. Ξαφνικά έχεις πάρει τη μορφή φίλης, φοβάμαι όμως μην με απογοητεύσεις και σε φοβηθώ πάλι. Προτιμώ το απλό ζύγισμα χωρίς συναισθηματισμούς, ξέρεις αυτό που γδύνομαι νωχελικά και πατάω πάνω σου, κι συ αναρωτιέσαι "τί με τσαλαπατάει πάλι η κυρά μου".
Αυτη τη βδομάδα μας έχουν πέσει όλα μα όλα μαζί. Προσωπικά δουλειά παιδί αρρώστια δικαστήρια μετακομίσεις επισκέψεις, δεν ξέρω από που να φύγω. Κι έρχεται και τριήμερο που πρέπει να είμαι χαρούμενη και μέσα σε όλα, και να δουλεύω.
Μέσα σε όλα αυτά αν μου έδειχνες 99.9 ίσως μου ήταν ακόμη και αδιάφορο, σίγουρα όμως θα μου έφτιαχνε τη διάθεση και θα με βοηθούσε να μη κυλήσω σε υπερφαγικό με τόση πίεση. Για αυτό αν θέλεις εξαργύρωσε μου προκαταβολικά τους κόπους της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας που θα φύγει η περίοδος, και δείξε κατιτίς πιο κάτω καλή μου ζυγαρίτσα :fake sniffle:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> forty μπράβο σου!!! Φοβερή!!! Τί έκανες? Atkins?
> :


Σευχαριστω!Τη south beach εκανα και συνεχιζω και ακολουθω μια διατροφη με οχι πανω απο 150-250 γρ. υδατανθρακα την ημερα και μονο απο ολικης αλεσης+πολλα λαχανικα+φρουτα

----------


## marimari

Kalhmera και πολλα συγχαρητηρια.Μπορεις να δεν σου κανει κοπο να περιγραψεις μια σου μερα με την σαουθ μπιτσ;;;

----------


## sweetOctober

forty όταν κι αν δε σου κάνει κόπο μου λες σε παρακαλώ ενδεικτικά τελείως πως μπορώ σε ένα διαιτολόγιο πχ 1500 θερμίδων να χωρίσω τις θερμίδες σε πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες? Και το υπόλυπο να είναι λίπος. Δηλ, τί υπολογισμούς κάνω? Πολύ χοντρικά με ενδιαφέρει να μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά.

Καλημέρα mari πως είσαι? 
Kalimera se olous!!! 100.4 σήμερα:thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο σουιτ.Πολύ καλα τα πας.Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!
Νευρα εχω γιατι επι 5 ημερες εκανα πολλες παρασπονδιες και εφαγα παραπανω και πραγματακια που μαρεσουν και τελικα μονο μισο κιλο πανω μεδειξε απο τα 112,5.
Με μπερδευει πολύ ρε παιδι μου οοοολο αυτο.
Σα να μου λεει "κανε εναλαξ με τις ημερες διαιτα"

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο σουιτ.Πολύ καλα τα πας.Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!
> Νευρα εχω γιατι επι 5 ημερες εκανα πολλες παρασπονδιες και εφαγα παραπανω και πραγματακια που μαρεσουν και τελικα μονο μισο κιλο πανω μεδειξε απο τα 112,5.
> Με μπερδευει πολύ ρε παιδι μου οοοολο αυτο.
> Σα να μου λεει "κανε εναλαξ με τις ημερες διαιτα"


 νευρα γιατι καλη μου??? εγω τι να πω χωρις παρασπονδιες αλλα νιωθω πρησμενη πολυ. περιμενω βεβαια την "κοκκινη κυρια" αλλα κ παλι τι να πω........δε με πτοει ομως γιατι ισως πραγματικα να ναι αυτο . p.s βρισκομαι επι 50 λεπτα σε δημοσια υπηρεσια και ακομα ακρη δε βρισκω!!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> forty όταν κι αν δε σου κάνει κόπο μου λες σε παρακαλώ ενδεικτικά τελείως πως μπορώ σε ένα διαιτολόγιο πχ 1500 θερμίδων να χωρίσω τις θερμίδες σε πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες? Και το υπόλυπο να είναι λίπος. Δηλ, τί υπολογισμούς κάνω? Πολύ χοντρικά με ενδιαφέρει να μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά.


Χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα σχεδον το fitday. http://www.fitday.com/
Eιναι παρα πολυ βολικο,βαζεις καθε φορα που τρως τα φαγητα και ξερεις ανα πασα στιγμη αν πρεπει να φας περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα η πρωτεινη η λιπη την ημερα και ετσι προσαρμοζεις τα υπολοιπα γευματα,εμενα με εχει βοηθησει απιστευτα,ασε που συνηθως ολοι οι ανθρωποι τρωμε πανω κατω τα ιδια καθε βδομαδα και στο τελος μαθαινεις τα μακρο σου απεξω χωρις να τα καταγραφεις,δοκιμασε το για λιγο καιρο και θα δεις τι καλο βοηθημα ειναι :thumbup: και εγω οταν θελω να χασω στις 1500 θερμιδες παω ενω συνηθως ειμαι γυρω στις 2000.
σου βγαζει το μεσο ορο της ημερας,της βδομαδας,του μηνα κλπ και δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνεσε καθημερινα  :Wink:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Kalhmera και πολλα συγχαρητηρια.Μπορεις να δεν σου κανει κοπο να περιγραψεις μια σου μερα με την σαουθ μπιτσ;;;


ειχα ανοιξει ενα θεμα εδω http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2501

δυο απο τις μερες που ειχα καταγραψει....

πρωι 1 γιαουρτι 2% με 30γρ. ταχινι

μεσημερι 60γρ. τονο με μια μεγαλη χωριατικη και 40 γρ. ανθοτυρο και μια κουτ. ελαιολαδο

απογευμα 1 ντιρολο με 1 αγγουρι

βραδυ 60γρ. τονο με μια μεγαλη χωριατικη και 40 γρ. ανθοτυρο και μια κουτ. ελαιολαδο

αν πειναω ανοιγω το ψυγειο και παιρνω η ενα κομματι αγγουρι η μανιταρι ωμο η ντοματα με μια κουταλια ντιρολο 

-----------------------------

πρωι. ομελετα με 2 αυγα σε μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο,30-50 γρ. ανθοτυρο,1 πιπερια,1 ντοματα και 30 γρ. μαυρο ψωμι

ενδιαμεσα. 1 μηλο

μεσημερι .90γρ. τονος,μια σαλατα χωριατικη η οτι λαχανικο θελεις τουλαχιστον 2 κουπες και 30 γρ. φασολια βρασμενα

απογευμα. 200γρ. γιουρτι 2% και 30 γρ. ταχινι η 30 γρ. ξηρους καρπους ωμους αναλατους

βραδυ. ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> forty όταν κι αν δε σου κάνει κόπο μου λες σε παρακαλώ ενδεικτικά τελείως πως μπορώ σε ένα διαιτολόγιο πχ 1500 θερμίδων να χωρίσω τις θερμίδες σε πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες? Και το υπόλυπο να είναι λίπος. Δηλ, τί υπολογισμούς κάνω? Πολύ χοντρικά με ενδιαφέρει να μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά.
> 
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, χρησιμοποιω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα αλλά μόνο για θερμιδομέτρηση, και τί εννοω. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ τα δεδομένα που έχει ήδη μέσα αλλά περνάω δικές μου "ετικέττες" τροφιμων στα Ελληνικά. Προς το παρόν περνάω μόνο τις θερμίδες. Δηλ. δεν μου βγάζει κάτι άλλο παρά το θερμιδικό σύνολο εύκολα και γρήγορα. Ναι τρώω πάνω κάτω τα ίδια σε καιρό δίαιτας, δυστηχώς ή ευτυχώς.
Ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω, χειρόγραφα, πως μπορώ να το κάνω?Πως ακριβώς υπολογίζουμε με το χέρι? Μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω πρώτα αναλυτικά και μετά ας βάλω ένα πρόγραμμα να το κάνει. Πχ αν θες 50 πρωτεινη, 30 υδατανθρακες και 20 λίπος πως το υπολογίζεις?

----------


## forty

Mε το χερι ειναι πολυπλοκο,πρεπει να υπολογισεις πρωτα στην καθε τροφη Πρ-Υδ-Λιπαρα και στο τελος να βγαλεις τις 100% για την καθε μερα,γιατι να μπεις σε αυτη τη διαδικασια αφου μπορεις κατευθειαν να τα περασεις στο προγραμμα.
Εγω οτι τρωω σχεδον καθημερινα (γιαουρτια,βρωμη,μπασματι,σ ολωμο κλπ) τα εχω περασμενα με ολα τα μακρο τους,ακομα και ολοκληρα φαγητα(ταρτες,πιτες,λαδερα, σουπες) απλα μετα οταν μαγειρευω ακολουθω καταγραμμα τη συνταγη που εχω περασει στο φιτντει και ξερω ανα 100 γρ. τι παιρνω.
Σημερα σχεδον οτι εφαγα το εχει μεσα για παραδειγμα πιπεριες πρασινες εχει με οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις,απο ωμες,βραστες,ψητες,με λιπαρα,χωρις λιπαρα,απιστευτους συνδιασμους που σε διευκολυνουν γιατι να παιδευεσε?Ασε που με τον γρηγορο τροπο μπορεις να προσαρμωσεις ευκολο τα φαγητα την υπολοιπη μερα,εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω 69%Υ -12%Π-19% Λιπαρα πρεπει μετα το γυμναστηριο πρεπει να φαω περισσοτερο πρωτεινη

----------


## sweetOctober

Νομίζω κατάλαβα τί εννοείς, δηλ. γνωμησου είναι να περάσω στα καθημερινά μου τρόφιμα από την ετικκέτα τους εκτός από θερμίδες και τα άλλα στοιχεία? 
Θα κάνω δουλειά έτσι? 
Πρέπει να το κάνω μια φορά για να καταλάβω την έννοια του ποσοστού και να σε ρωτήσω σε άλλη βάση, αλλά αν το έπιασα σωστά πχ βάζω τί έφαγα μέχρι το μεσημέρι σήμερα και μου βγάζει (πχ) ότι η αναλογία των τροφών ήταν 70-20-10 οποτε ξέρω ότι πρέπει να φάω περισσότερο πρωτείνη ώστε να ανέβει το 20 και να πέσει το 70? 
Οπότε βάζω ακόμα και δοκιμαστικά τρόφιμα και βγάζω διαιτολόγιο υπόλοιπης ημέρας? Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι. Με το χέρι δε το έχεις κάνει ποτέ καθόλου? Δε βοηθά σε κάτι? Είναι πολύ χρονοβόρο? Είχα πάρει ένα θερμιδομετρητη με όλα τα νούμερα (π-υδ-λιπος) αλλά νομίζω δεν τον χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ γιατί μου φάνηκε βουνό να υπολογίζω όλα αυτά. Μετά τον έχασα μες το πλήθος των βιβλίων:duh:
Δεν ξέρω, ψάχνω να μάθω και κάτι παραπάνω αλλά δεν είμαι για πολύ ψάξιμο και νέες μεθόδους αυτή τη στιγμή. Οι θερμίδες είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρες. Ασε που τί με έχει πιάσει και τις κάνω με το χέρι. Αρχισα να γράφω στο σημειωματάριο μου και μου αρέσει.

----------


## sweetOctober

Στέλλα γράψε κι δω ζύγισμα σε παρακαλώ να μου πάει σε γούρι κι εμένα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Θεά θεά!!!!

----------


## marimari

Na τα πουμε ...να τα πουμε;;;;;
111,7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Που διαβασα οτι κανεις 4 ημερες πρωτεινη και μια υδατάνθρακα και ολα καλα;;;;
Γιατι συμπτωματικά αυτο εκανα και μου βγηκε...
Μια μερα ολο υδατάνθρακα -σφολιατοειδη που κακοχρονο ναχουνε...-και χτες πρωτεΐνη ολη μερα και τσουπ οι 3 ασσοι!!!!!!!!
Μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο, δεν ξερω με ακριβεια....αλλα και τι τελικα ξερουμε με ακριβεια σαυτη την υποθεση που λεγεται διαιτα.
Το μονο ισως που κερω με ακριβεια ειναι το..."κανε αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις με σταθερη πορεια προς τα μπρος και θα δικαιωθεις."

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Νομίζω κατάλαβα τί εννοείς, δηλ. γνωμησου είναι να περάσω στα καθημερινά μου τρόφιμα από την ετικκέτα τους εκτός από θερμίδες και τα άλλα στοιχεία? 
> Θα κάνω δουλειά έτσι? 
> Πρέπει να το κάνω μια φορά για να καταλάβω την έννοια του ποσοστού και να σε ρωτήσω σε άλλη βάση, αλλά αν το έπιασα σωστά πχ βάζω τί έφαγα μέχρι το μεσημέρι σήμερα και μου βγάζει (πχ) ότι η αναλογία των τροφών ήταν 70-20-10 οποτε ξέρω ότι πρέπει να φάω περισσότερο πρωτείνη ώστε να ανέβει το 20 και να πέσει το 70? 
> Οπότε βάζω ακόμα και δοκιμαστικά τρόφιμα και βγάζω διαιτολόγιο υπόλοιπης ημέρας? Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι. Με το χέρι δε το έχεις κάνει ποτέ καθόλου? Δε βοηθά σε κάτι? Είναι πολύ χρονοβόρο? Είχα πάρει ένα θερμιδομετρητη με όλα τα νούμερα (π-υδ-λιπος) αλλά νομίζω δεν τον χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ γιατί μου φάνηκε βουνό να υπολογίζω όλα αυτά. Μετά τον έχασα μες το πλήθος των βιβλίων:duh:
> Δεν ξέρω, ψάχνω να μάθω και κάτι παραπάνω αλλά δεν είμαι για πολύ ψάξιμο και νέες μεθόδους αυτή τη στιγμή. Οι θερμίδες είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρες. Ασε που τί με έχει πιάσει και τις κάνω με το χέρι. Αρχισα να γράφω στο σημειωματάριο μου και μου αρέσει.


Ετσι ακριβως :thumbup::thumbup: Με το χερι πρεπει να υπολογιζεις με μαθηματικες πραξεις,γιατι να το κανεις αφου το προγραμμα στο βγαζει σε δευτερολεπτα...εκτος αν θελεις να κανεις εξασκηση τα μαθηματικα σου :spin:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Na τα πουμε ...να τα πουμε;;;;;
> 111,7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Που διαβασα οτι κανεις 4 ημερες πρωτεινη και μια υδατάνθρακα και ολα καλα;;;;
> Γιατι συμπτωματικά αυτο εκανα και μου βγηκε...
> Μια μερα ολο υδατάνθρακα -σφολιατοειδη που κακοχρονο ναχουνε...-και χτες πρωτεΐνη ολη μερα και τσουπ οι 3 ασσοι!!!!!!!!
> Μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο, δεν ξερω με ακριβεια....αλλα και τι τελικα ξερουμε με ακριβεια σαυτη την υποθεση που λεγεται διαιτα.
> Το μονο ισως που κερω με ακριβεια ειναι το..."κανε αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις με σταθερη πορεια προς τα μπρος και θα δικαιωθεις."


 μπραβο βρε Μαρια αλλαξε και δεκαδα να το γιορτασουμε!!!:thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

kalhmeraaaaaaa 100.3, ξαναρθε περίοδος, και τα δέκατα

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Na τα πουμε ...να τα πουμε;;;;;
> 111,7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Που διαβασα οτι κανεις 4 ημερες πρωτεινη και μια υδατάνθρακα και ολα καλα;;;;
> Γιατι συμπτωματικά αυτο εκανα και μου βγηκε...
> Μια μερα ολο υδατάνθρακα -σφολιατοειδη που κακοχρονο ναχουνε...-και χτες πρωτεΐνη ολη μερα και τσουπ οι 3 ασσοι!!!!!!!!
> Μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο, δεν ξερω με ακριβεια....αλλα και τι τελικα ξερουμε με ακριβεια σαυτη την υποθεση που λεγεται διαιτα.
> Το μονο ισως που κερω με ακριβεια ειναι το..."κανε αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις με σταθερη πορεια προς τα μπρος και θα δικαιωθεις."


Τι καλά! Μπράβο!
Αυτό που λες με τις 4 μέρες πρωτεΐνη 1 υδατάνθρακα μου θυμίζει μια δίαιτα του greek masa αλλά εκεί πάει 3 πρωτεΐνη 2 ελεύθερες!
Μπορεί να ηρέμησε λίγο ο οργανισμός σου επειδή τον είχες κατεβάσει πολύ θερμιδικά και να αποφάσισε πως όλα πάνε καλά αφού τρώει και τις αγαπημένες του πιτούλες!
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> kalhmeraaaaaaa 100.3, ξαναρθε περίοδος, και τα δέκατα


Μπράβο και σε εσένα Δημητρούλα !!!!
Περαστικά σας, το μικρούλι σου πως είναι σήμερα;

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα αδιαθέτησα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκεί οφείλετε το ανεξήγητο κατά τα άλλα 69,5! Τέτοια ημέρα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,8 ακόμα και κατακράτηση να έχω κάτι δεν πάει καλά πάλι!

----------


## helena73

κ γω σμερα περιμενω....70,1 εδειξε..
δημητρουλα περαστικαααα

----------


## marimari

Nai βρε αυτο θα ειναι.
Περαστικα στους αρρωστουλιδες , καλως ορίσατε στους νεου -ειδα νεο αιμα σε αλλα ποστς- και Μαγδα, κατι τετοιο ειναι αλλα το ειδα γραμμενο εφω μεσα.Μαλλον του γυμναστη που σας αρεσει εσενα και της σουιτ;;;Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω.Μπορει -πολύ πιθανον- να ηταν τυχαιο.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα αδιαθέτησα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκεί οφείλετε το ανεξήγητο κατά τα άλλα 69,5! Τέτοια ημέρα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,8 ακόμα και κατακράτηση να έχω κάτι δεν πάει καλά πάλι!


Μαγδα μου ειναι σιγουρο αυτο!!plus εγω το βλεπω οταν εχω κατακρατηση το καταλαβαινω ρε παιδι μου παρολο που προχθες κοντεψα να το παθω το εγκεφαλικο θυμηθηκα οτι περιμενω σημερα/αυριο αρα λογικα εκει θα οφειλεται !! τα συμπερασματα για το αν χανουμε η παιρνουμε (συμφωνα με την ενδοκρινολογο μου-την εχω σκασει τη γυναικα-θα τα βγαλουμε 2-3 μερες μετα που "καθαρισαμε" ) υπομονη λιγες μερες ειναι........

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> kalhmeraaaaaaa 100.3, ξαναρθε περίοδος, και τα δέκατα
> 
> 
> ...


ωχ μαρι σε λάθος θέμα σου έγραψα τα μπράβο!!! Μπράβο κι δω!!! Πάμε γερά!!!
Μάγδα μου το παιδί είναι καλά, απύρετο, αλλά σχετικά άκεφο κάποιες ώρες και με άπειρη γκρίνια, έβγαλε όμως 2 δόντια σε 2 μέρες!!! Λογικό το βρίσκω.
Τρώει τις παντόφλες μου, τα αθλητικά μου (του σπιτιού), το τραπέζι του σαλονιού, τα πάντα όλα!
Οσο για την κατακράτηση εγώ τηβρίσκω πολύ φυσιολογική βρε μάγδα μου και νομίζω άδικα πονοκεφαλιάζεις, στη θέση σου δε θα ζυγιζόμουν για λίγες μέρες. Σου κάνει κακό.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα αδιαθέτησα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκεί οφείλετε το ανεξήγητο κατά τα άλλα 69,5! Τέτοια ημέρα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,8 ακόμα και κατακράτηση να έχω κάτι δεν πάει καλά πάλι!
> 
> 
> Μαγδα μου ειναι σιγουρο αυτο!!plus εγω το βλεπω οταν εχω κατακρατηση το καταλαβαινω ρε παιδι μου παρολο που προχθες κοντεψα να το παθω το εγκεφαλικο θυμηθηκα οτι περιμενω σημερα/αυριο αρα λογικα εκει θα οφειλεται !! τα συμπερασματα για το αν χανουμε η παιρνουμε (συμφωνα με την ενδοκρινολογο μου-την εχω σκασει τη γυναικα-θα τα βγαλουμε 2-3 μερες μετα που "καθαρισαμε" ) υπομονη λιγες μερες ειναι........


α μετά το καθάρισμα ε? Ξέρεις εμένα μετά τη γέννα (εκτός από τις γνωστές αιμοραγίες που σας έχω πρίξει και το εμπεδώσατε, αν όχι να το ξαναπώ άλλες 1000 φορές :smilegrin :Smile:  μου έρχεται φουλ για 3 μέρες, μετά κόβεται για 1 εικοσιτετραωρο, και ξαναρχεται καφε. Που μπορεί να κάνω να καθαρίσω και 10 μέρες! Δεν έχω τσεκάρει όμως πότε ακριβώς πέφτει το βάρος, άλλωστε έκανα και τρελά υπερφαγικά οπότε δεν ήμουν σε θέση...τώρα είμαι περίεργη να δω που ακολουθώ πιο πιστά τις θερμίδες.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Nai βρε αυτο θα ειναι.
> Περαστικα στους αρρωστουλιδες , καλως ορίσατε στους νεου -ειδα νεο αιμα σε αλλα ποστς- και Μαγδα, κατι τετοιο ειναι αλλα το ειδα γραμμενο εφω μεσα.Μαλλον του γυμναστη που σας αρεσει εσενα και της σουιτ;;;Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω.Μπορει -πολύ πιθανον- να ηταν τυχαιο.


Από την πείρα μου με το ζύγισμα ξέρω ότι το περισσότερο που ανεβαίνω λόγω περιόδου είναι 1 κιλό, αν δεχτώ ότι έχω ανέβει ένα κιλό λόγω περιόδου τα πράγματα και πάλι δεν πάνε καλά γιατί έχασα μόνο 300 γρ όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα! Αν τελειώσει η περίοδος και συνεχίσω έτσι μου φαίνεται θα πλακωθώ στο φαγητό 2-3 ημέρες μπας και ξεκολλήσω και πάρω μπρος και πάλι, αλλά πραγματικά κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να είναι η τελευταία λύση!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα 300 γρ. είναι λίγα δηλ? Δεν χάνουμε όλες τις βδομάδες το ίδιο! Δεν είναι μαθηματικές εξισώσεις που γνωρίζεις το αποτέλεσμα. Η θερμίδα δεν είναι θερμίδα ακριβώς, τόσοι βιοχημικοι μηχανισμοί κρύβονται από πίσω. Ξεκολλα λίγο από τη ζυγαριά παιδί μ και θα ξεκολλήσει κι αυτ!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα 300 γρ. είναι λίγα δηλ? Δεν χάνουμε όλες τις βδομάδες το ίδιο! Δεν είναι μαθηματικές εξισώσεις που γνωρίζεις το αποτέλεσμα. Η θερμίδα δεν είναι θερμίδα ακριβώς, τόσοι βιοχημικοι μηχανισμοί κρύβονται από πίσω. Ξεκολλα λίγο από τη ζυγαριά παιδί μ και θα ξεκολλήσει κι αυτ!


300 γρ για μια εβδομάδα απόλυτης πειθαρχίας είναι λίγα, έτσι πιστεύω. Αν έκλεβα από εδώ και από εκεί θα έλεγα ότι προφανώς κάπου έφταιξα και για αυτό δεν κατέβηκα αλλά όταν κάνω κάτι τόσο αφοσιωμένα και πιστά θέλω να βλέπω και ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν χάνουμε όλες τις εβδομάδες το ίδιο όσο πιστά κι αν κάνουμε, ούτε το σώμα είναι ρομποτάκι. Οσο το ζορίζεις και δε τρώς δε θα χάνει ή θα χάσει και θα κολλήσει. Κάνεις και γυμναστική = υποσιτίζεσαι κάποιες μέρες. Ναι θα χάνεις αλλά όχι για πολύ. Είναι όπως με το αντίθετο πουπερνάω εγώ τωρα , καποιες μερες που τρωω πολυ πεφτει, ομως οταν συνεχιστει ανεβαινει!!! Λογικο δεν ειναι?
Επισης να θυμασαι το εξης, εισαι πιστη σε ενα προγραμμα που η ιδια εβγαλες οποτε δεν ξερεις αν ινε και το πιο σωστο για σενα ωρα. Στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα σε ενα καλο διαιτολογο μαζι με το γυμνααστηριο

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ δε με φαηνει το παιδι εισαι πολυ οργανωτικη και θεωρω πως θα σε βοηθουσε ενα συγκεκριμενο και σωστο προγραμμα, που οταν θα το κανεις κατα γραμμα δε θα εχεις αμφιβολιες και θα βλεπεις απωλεια.. Κι αν δε, την ευθυνη θα την εχει αλλος να στο προσαρμοσει

----------


## marimari

Η σουιτ εχει δικιο σε πολλα.Ισως αυτο να σου διδαξει οτι δεν πρεπει να τα κανεις ολα στην απολητη πειθαρχεια.Κανε σε καποια τα στραβα τα ματια οπως συμπτωματικα συνεβει σε μενα και θα δεις. :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

μαρι τονια βγαλατε ακρη με το τικερ? Εχω χρονο τωρα λιγο αν θελετε κατι, πατησατε το δικο μου που λεγαμε?

----------


## sweetOctober

Bravo αγόρι μου!!! Δε γειώνομαι, το ξέρεις!! Δε θα ρωτούσα αλλιώς! Μακάρι να είχες και τα τίκερ σου να έβλεπα την πορεία σου! Εμένα με παρακινείς και καθόλου δε με γειώνεις!
Τώρα σχετικά με το fitday έφαγα μια τσαντίλα απίστευτη γιατί σκέφτηκα "ρε γμτ αφού τον βόλεψε να βολέψει κι εμένα να βοηθηθώ" (επειδή στο είχα προτείνει όχι για άλλο λόγο)
μπήκα λοιπ΄ν τωρα και κάτι μου ήρθε που έψαχνα το μοσχαράκι νουά (roast beef) αν είναι να κάνω τόση ώρα κάθε φορά για να βρω κάτι κάηκα, προτιμώ να το περνάω από το θερμιδομετρητη τσακ μπαμ στα >Ελληνικά, ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να διαθέσω χ χρόνο για χ καιρό μέχρι να το οργανώσω.
Ηδη έχω τα βασικά που τρώω στα Ελληνικά με θερμίδες αλλά ως εκεί.
Πολύ θα ήθελα να μου βγάζει και τα υπόλοιπα, είμαι περίεργος άνθρωπος και μου αρέσει να αλλάζω, κάποια στιγμή θα ήθελα να πάω ένα βήμα πιο πέρα από τις θερμίδες. Μάλλον είναι δύσκολη ώρα, και εποχή γενικά, πχ τώρα κινηγώ και το παιδί παράλληλα και το πιο πιθαν΄είναι να τραβήξει ο καλώδιο και να μη γράψω ποτέ αυτό το μήνυμα.
Αν έρθει φιλάκια και σόρρυ για τη γκρίνια :kiss:

----------


## sweetOctober

α καιτο μοσχαΡΑΚΙ σουπα τελικα δε το βρηκα χαχαχαχαχχα τ ωρσ γραφει το παιδιιιιιι

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Δεν χάνουμε όλες τις εβδομάδες το ίδιο όσο πιστά κι αν κάνουμε, ούτε το σώμα είναι ρομποτάκι. Οσο το ζορίζεις και δε τρώς δε θα χάνει ή θα χάσει και θα κολλήσει. Κάνεις και γυμναστική = υποσιτίζεσαι κάποιες μέρες. Ναι θα χάνεις αλλά όχι για πολύ. Είναι όπως με το αντίθετο πουπερνάω εγώ τωρα , καποιες μερες που τρωω πολυ πεφτει, ομως οταν συνεχιστει ανεβαινει!!! Λογικο δεν ειναι?
> Επισης να θυμασαι το εξης, εισαι πιστη σε ενα προγραμμα που η ιδια εβγαλες οποτε δεν ξερεις αν ινε και το πιο σωστο για σενα ωρα. Στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα σε ενα καλο διαιτολογο μαζι με το γυμνααστηριο





> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> αχ δε με φαηνει το παιδι εισαι πολυ οργανωτικη και θεωρω πως θα σε βοηθουσε ενα συγκεκριμενο και σω]στο προγραμμα, που οταν θα το κανεις κατα γραμμα δε θα εχεις αμφιβολιες και θα βλεπεις απωλεια.. Κι αν δε, την ευθυνη θα την εχει αλλος να στο προσαρμοσει





Πρώτα απ' όλα να πω ότι σιχαίνομαι τους διαιτολόγους! Δεν μου αρέσει να αποφασίζει κάποιος άλλος μια εβδομάδα πριν από εμένα τι θα τρώω κάθε ημέρα. Δεύτερον όλοι έχουν την τάση να βγάζουν τα ίδια π@παροπρογράμματα που προσωπικά δεν τα εκτιμώ καθόλου. Στη σχολή που πηγαίναν δεν έμαθαν κανένα μεγάλο μυστικό για να λύνουν τα προβλήματα κολλήματος. Θα πειραματιστούν με τις θερμίδες για να δουν τι λειτουργεί. Αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνη μου! Τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει ένα διαιτολόγος για εμένα; Να τσεκάρει αν έχω ευαισθησία στους υδατάνθρακες, να χρησιμοποιεί στο μενού που θα βγάλει τρόφιμα με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δέικτη; (λέμε τώρα αν βρω κανέναν που να ψάχνεται!). Νομίζω ότι τα έχουμε ξαναπεί! Το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να τρώμε...




> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Η σουιτ εχει δικιο σε πολλα.Ισως αυτο να σου διδαξει οτι δεν πρεπει να τα κανεις ολα στην απολητη πειθαρχεια.Κανε σε καποια τα στραβα τα ματια οπως συμπτωματικα συνεβει σε μενα και θα δεις.


Πρώτη φορά ρε παιδιά κάνω κάτι με τόση πειθαρχία! Στο παρελθόν έχω δοκιμάσει και πολλούς άλλους τρόπους. Αυτή την φορά είπα να είμαι πιο πειθαρχημένη μπας και καταφέρω κάτι καλύτερο!
Φοβάμαι να κάνω τα στραβά μάτια γιατί κάπως έτσι σιγά σιγά γλιστρούσα και έπεφτα τις προηγούμενες φορές! Και αν πέσω μου παίρνει πολλούς μήνες μέχρι να σηκωθώ δεν έχω το περιθώριο να το ρισκάρω πια!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα κι γω για τον ίδιο λόγω δε τους μπορω, θαμπορούσες όμως να αλλάζεις μόνη σου πχ το απογευματινό. Μετά από πολλά διαιτολόγια τα κάνεις μόνη σου πια, συνδιασμούς και αντικαταστάσεις. Το λέω επειδή είσαι πειθαρχημένη, στο ξαναλέω...όχι για άλλο λόγο. Επειδή θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις αλλά δε του δίνεις ευκαιρία. Η' του έχεις δώσει και δε πέτυχε?


Καλημέρα 100.0!!!!!!!!!!!!Θα ξαναζυγιστώ όταν θα πεταχτώ σπίτι να κάνω κρέμα του μωρού!

----------


## marimari

Kalhmerαααααααααααααααααααα...
Μπραβο κοριτσαρες μου λιγεροκορμες.Μπραβο για την ασταματητη κατηφορααααααααααααααααα!! !!!!!!!!!
Σας διαβασα ολους με προσοχη και πολύυυυυυυ επιγραμματικα αναφερω.

Τασο, ναι εισαι περιπτωσαρα.Τασο ναι απο αυριο μπορω να τρεφομαι με οοοολα τα σφολιατοειδη της γης ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!
Τελικα τους βρηκα το κουμπί.Τρωω μια φορα την εβδομαδα σαν γευμα απο αυτα.
Αυτο το τρικ με βοηθησε και να ξεκολησω αλλα και να συνεχισω την κατηφορα.111,5 σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!
Μεχρι το Πασχα θεωρω οτι θα καλεσω..."100" να με κανει βολτα απ τη χαρα μου!!!!!!!
Συνεχισε ετσι.Ρουφαω καθε σου λεξη.

Μαγδα, ο φοβος σε οδηγει και φυσικα η μεγαλη σου επιθυμια για ...κατρακιλα.Σε καταλαβαινω οσο δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις.Αλλα και τα στραβα ματια να ξερεις προγραμματιζονται και φυσικα ΕΛΕΓΧΟΝΤΑΙ...Εδω το ελεγξα εγω ρε Μαγδακι που μπροστα στα τυροπιτολουκανικομερεντιπ ιτακια νιωθω σαν 3χρονο μπροστα σε λουναπαρκ, δεν θα ορισεις εσυ.;;;Για κανε μια τονοτικη ενεση αυτοπεποιθησης στον εαυτον σου...

Σουιτ, εχει δικιο ο Τασος.Αφου με οοοολα οσα περνας + το ξενυχτι,συνεχιζεις και χανεις, πρεπει να υποκληθεις στο μεγαλειο της αποφασιστικοτητας και της επιμονης σου.!!!!!!!!!!!Πρωτη εγω!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

marimarimarimari και που να δείς τη συνέχειαααααααααααααααααα αααα 99.8-99.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
Μόλις τώρα!!!! Δεν έχω χρόνο τα λέμε μεσημέρια!!!!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> marimarimarimari και που να δείς τη συνέχειαααααααααααααααααα αααα 99.8-99.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
> Μόλις τώρα!!!! Δεν έχω χρόνο τα λέμε μεσημέρια!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: MΠΡΑΒΟ!!

----------


## sweetOctober

:love: μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά αύριο και μεθαύριο, έρχονται 2 κρίσιμες μέρες για κάτι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό για εμάς και τις οικογενειες μας. Εχουμε πολυ αγχος κι ευτυχως με το 9 ολο χαζογελαω και βοηθαω και τον αντρα μου ετσι, ελπιζω! Τάσο τί λες? Δε βοηθά το χαμόγελο της γυναικας τον αντρα? Και δεν είναι ψεύτικο. Προσπαθώ να τα βλέπω όλα θετικά πια. Από μέσα μου βράζω από το άγχος βέβαια.

----------


## sweetOctober

σε ευχαριστώ forty!!! μαρι μαρι και όλες όλους!!! Σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να μαζευτώ λίγο και να μη φάω πάλι αργά, γιατί πιστεύω συνέβαλε που χθες έφαγα νωρίς το βραδυνό μου. Αμα αποψε φαω 12 το βραδυ θα με δειξει πανω αυριο :crazy:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα κι γω για τον ίδιο λόγω δε τους μπορω, θαμπορούσες όμως να αλλάζεις μόνη σου πχ το απογευματινό. Μετά από πολλά διαιτολόγια τα κάνεις μόνη σου πια, συνδιασμούς και αντικαταστάσεις. Το λέω επειδή είσαι πειθαρχημένη, στο ξαναλέω...όχι για άλλο λόγο. Επειδή θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις αλλά δε του δίνεις ευκαιρία. Η' του έχεις δώσει και δε πέτυχε?
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα 100.0!!!!!!!!!!!!Θα ξαναζυγιστώ όταν θα πεταχτώ σπίτι να κάνω κρέμα του μωρού!


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το μήνυμα μου. Σε ρωτάω τι να τον κάνω τον διαιτολόγο; Να μου πει τι;

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα κι γω για τον ίδιο λόγω δε τους μπορω, θαμπορούσες όμως να αλλάζεις μόνη σου πχ το απογευματινό. Μετά από πολλά διαιτολόγια τα κάνεις μόνη σου πια, συνδιασμούς και αντικαταστάσεις. Το λέω επειδή είσαι πειθαρχημένη, στο ξαναλέω...όχι για άλλο λόγο. Επειδή θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις αλλά δε του δίνεις ευκαιρία. Η' του έχεις δώσει και δε πέτυχε?
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα 100.0!!!!!!!!!!!!Θα ξαναζυγιστώ όταν θα πεταχτώ σπίτι να κάνω κρέμα του μωρού!


soy apantisa Magda, αλλα δε μου ειπες αν εχεις παει σε εναν καλο. Για μενα αυτη ειναι η λυση σου, να μησ ου πει τιποτε, να σου βγαζει προγραμμα και να τα κανεις σα ρομποτακι χωρις να ψαχνεσαι αλλο. Για να μην εισαι ευχαριστημενη εσυ απο την απωλεια σου μαλλον πρεπει να απευθυνθεις αλλου. (επειδη δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη στο λεω κι επειδη μπορεις να πειθαρχησεις τον εαυτο σου)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Τασο, ναι εισαι περιπτωσαρα.Τασο ναι απο αυριο μπορω να τρεφομαι με οοοολα τα σφολιατοειδη της γης ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!
> Τελικα τους βρηκα το κουμπί.Τρωω μια φορα την εβδομαδα σαν γευμα απο αυτα.
> Αυτο το τρικ με βοηθησε και να ξεκολησω αλλα και να συνεχισω την κατηφορα.111,5 σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μεχρι το Πασχα θεωρω οτι θα καλεσω..."100" να με κανει βολτα απ τη χαρα μου!!!!!!!
> Συνεχισε ετσι.Ρουφαω καθε σου λεξη.
> 
> Μαγδα, ο φοβος σε οδηγει και φυσικα η μεγαλη σου επιθυμια για ...κατρακιλα.Σε καταλαβαινω οσο δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις.Αλλα και τα στραβα ματια να ξερεις προγραμματιζονται και φυσικα ΕΛΕΓΧΟΝΤΑΙ...Εδω το ελεγξα εγω ρε Μαγδακι που μπροστα στα τυροπιτολουκανικομερεντιπ ιτακια νιωθω σαν 3χρονο μπροστα σε λουναπαρκ, δεν θα ορισεις εσυ.;;;Για κανε μια τονοτικη ενεση αυτοπεποιθησης στον εαυτον σου...


Δίκιο έχεις όλα ελέγχονται και το βασικότερο απ' όλα είναι να μάθουμε ακριβώς το πως!
Απλά ως τώρα δεν ένιωσα ότι θέλω να φάω κάτι πάρα πολύ για να κάνω τα στραβά μάτια και να το απολαύσω, εκτός από το παγωτό ίσως, αλλά και αυτό μη φανταστείς ότι δεν μπορούσα να το απορρίψω απλώς σκέφτηκα να μου το επιτρέψω για μια φορά. Εχθές έφαγα αρκετή πίτσα, σήμερα σκέφτομαι ότι ήταν τελείως περιττή κίνηση...Εντάξει δεν αγχώνομαι αλλά θεωρώ ότι έκανα κάτι χαζό ανευ λόγου, anyway πάμε παρακάτω, από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε! 

Μπράβο για την απώλεια, και εις κατώτερα !!!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα κι γω για τον ίδιο λόγω δε τους μπορω, θαμπορούσες όμως να αλλάζεις μόνη σου πχ το απογευματινό. Μετά από πολλά διαιτολόγια τα κάνεις μόνη σου πια, συνδιασμούς και αντικαταστάσεις. Το λέω επειδή είσαι πειθαρχημένη, στο ξαναλέω...όχι για άλλο λόγο. Επειδή θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις αλλά δε του δίνεις ευκαιρία. Η' του έχεις δώσει και δε πέτυχε?
> 
> 
> ...


Καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου αλλά δεν μου ταιριάζει για τους εξής λόγους:
Έχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν διαιτολόγους, δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς έχει κάτι καινούργιο να πει. Τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών από πειράματα με δίαιτες είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και μερικοί από αυτούς φαίνεται να μην τα έχουν πάρει καν είδηση αφού συνεχίζουν να δίνουν τα ίδια και τα ίδια! Μπορώ να σου βγάλω 1000 μενού δίαιτας από όποιο τύπο δίαιτας θέλεις σε όποιες θερμίδες θέλεις, δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιον άλλο να το κάνει για εμένα. 
Το να μη μου πει κάποιος τίποτα και εγώ να ακολουθώ τα λεγόμενα του δεν παίζει ποτέ! Ακόμα και παιδί που ήμουνα έπρεπε να μου εξηγήσουν το γιατί πρέπει να κάνω κάτι, να κρίνω τα δεδομένα και μετά να αποφασίσω αν θα κάνω κάτι. Με βλέπεις να ακολουθώ ίσως πιστά τη δίαιτα και συμπεραίνεις ότι μπορώ να πειθαρχήσω σε οδηγίες αλλά ξεχνάς κάτι σημαντικό, πειθαρχώ στις δικές μου οδηγίες , όχι σε άλλων! 
Ειλικρινά η μόνη βοήθεια που θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ από διαιτολόγο (σημειωτέον όχι έναν μέσο όρο αλλά κάποιον λίγο πιο ψαγμένο) θα ήταν στο τι να κάνω με τις θερμίδες. Που και πάλι η λογική μου λέει ότι το ζιγκ ζαγκ που προτείνει ο Βενούτο έχει τις καλύτερες πιθανότητες να αποδώσει οπότε για άλλη μια φορά καταλήγω ότι δεν χρειάζομαι διαιτολόγο. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο να βρω τι να φάω. Κρατάω μακριά λευκό αλεύρι, ζάχαρη junk food και τα συναφή και ότι περισσεύει το τρώω, δεν χρειάζεται καμιά επιστήμη για αυτό! Το ότι δεν κατεβαίνω όσο θέλω έχει να κάνει με τον οργανισμό μου, εγώ τον ξέρω καλύτερα απ' όλους και εγώ θα βρω με τον καιρό την κατάλληλη λύση για αυτό, ελπίζω!
:starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> marimarimarimari και που να δείς τη συνέχειαααααααααααααααααα αααα 99.8-99.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
> Μόλις τώρα!!!! Δεν έχω χρόνο τα λέμε μεσημέρια!!!!



Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Marimari έχεις φοβερή διάθεση! Πάντα έτσι!
> Ο καθένας βρίσκει το δικό του ξεχωριστό δρόμο στη διατροφή του. Έτσι κι εσύ. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει κανείς διαιτολόγος για μας. Μόνο εμείς οι ίδιοι.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Εεεε αμα ασχολεισαι με την διατροφη και επι προσωπικου και επι επαγγελματικου τοοοοοοσα χρονια Τουρκικα...κατι μενει τελικα!!!!!!



Μαγδα δεν θυμαμαι αν μου ειχες απαντησει στην ερωτηση αν εχεις κοιταξει τις ορμονες σου.

----------


## sweetOctober

Έχει δίκιο η μαρι, δε μας το είχε πεί αυτό! Μπράβο μαρι! (αν και κατ'εμέ μια χαρά χάνει αλλά τεσπα!!)
Μαρι είσαι διαιτολόγος?:crazy:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> marimarimarimari και που να δείς τη συνέχειαααααααααααααααααα αααα 99.8-99.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
> Μόλις τώρα!!!! Δεν έχω χρόνο τα λέμε μεσημέρια!!!!
> 
> ...


 θενκ γιου!!!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Έχει δίκιο η μαρι, δε μας το είχε πεί αυτό! Μπράβο μαρι! (αν και κατ'εμέ μια χαρά χάνει αλλά τεσπα!!)
> Μαρι είσαι διαιτολόγος?:crazy:



Οχι αλλα θα μπορουσα.Δημοσιογραφος ειμαι

----------


## sweetOctober

Νομιζα οτι εισαι αρχιτεκτονας επειδη ελεγες για τρεξιμο στη δουλεια! Οτι ναναι  :Big Grin:

----------


## EleniF

Μπραβο sweetOctober! Τελικά εχει αποτελεσμα το να βαζουμε μικρους στοχους,ε?

----------


## sweetOctober

ναι ναι μόλις την είδα ετσι και πέτυχε!! για να δούμε!!! μπραβο κ σε σενα!!!

----------


## marimari

Γιατι οι δημοσιογραφοι λιγο τρεχουν;;;;;:lol:

----------


## sweetOctober

οχι βρε το αντιθετο αλλα πως μου ειχε κολλησει εμενα!!! Κατι για εξωτερικο χωρο ειχες πει κι μ ειχε κολλησει μαρι=αρχιτεκτονας :tumble:

----------


## ton76

Δημητρα αστην να λεει αρχιτεκτων ειναι αλλα της τουρτας!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μαγδα δεν θυμαμαι αν μου ειχες απαντησει στην ερωτηση αν εχεις κοιταξει τις ορμονες σου.


Όχι, εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν τις έχω ελέγξει, λογικά αν είχα όμως πρόβλημα δεν θα φαινόταν από την αρχή; Ή μήπως δεν λειτουργεί έτσι;

----------


## sweetOctober

Μα εσύ παιδί μ προβληματικό ανεβοκατεβάζεις τον εαυτό σου, για αυτό μάλλον στο λέει η μαρι. Εγώ πάντως (σε είχα ρωτήσει κι γω σκέψου), με πάλη με το θυροειδή από μικρούλα, δεν ξέρω να σου πω πότε φαίνεται. Σίγουρα όταν δείς κάτι διαφορετικό σε σένα, πχ αν τρώς λίγο και παχαίνεις ή πολύ και χάνεις (αλλά τότε έχει ξεφύγει τελείως το θέμα και θέλεις άμεση παρακολουθηση από γιατρό).
Καλό είναι κάθε χρόνο να κάνεις γενικό τσεκαπ.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> Δημητρα αστην να λεει αρχιτεκτων ειναι αλλα της τουρτας!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μα εσύ παιδί μ προβληματικό ανεβοκατεβάζεις τον εαυτό σου, για αυτό μάλλον στο λέει η μαρι. Εγώ πάντως (σε είχα ρωτήσει κι γω σκέψου), με πάλη με το θυροειδή από μικρούλα, δεν ξέρω να σου πω πότε φαίνεται. Σίγουρα όταν δείς κάτι διαφορετικό σε σένα, πχ αν τρώς λίγο και παχαίνεις ή πολύ και χάνεις (αλλά τότε έχει ξεφύγει τελείως το θέμα και θέλεις άμεση παρακολουθηση από γιατρό).
> Καλό είναι κάθε χρόνο να κάνεις γενικό τσεκαπ.


Να σας πω τι προβληματίζει; Αν πες είχα πρόβλημα ορμονικό τον πρώτο μήνα δεν θα έπρεπε να δω αντίσταση στην απώλεια; Εγώ έχασα περίπου 4,5 κιλά (πλην των πρώτων 3 ημερών) και τον 2ο έχασα 3 κιλά αν ισχύει το πιο χαμηλό που είδα. Λογικά δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα κυρίως έγκειται στο ότι εγώ δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το ρυθμό απώλειας μου. Δεν είναι ορμονολογικό πρόβλημα μάλλον, είναι το πρόβλημα βλακείας μου :P

----------


## sweetOctober

πες τΑ χρυσόστομη! :P

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μαγδα δεν θυμαμαι αν μου ειχες απαντησει στην ερωτηση αν εχεις κοιταξει τις ορμονες σου.
> 
> 
> Όχι, εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν τις έχω ελέγξει, λογικά αν είχα όμως πρόβλημα δεν θα φαινόταν από την αρχή; Ή μήπως δεν λειτουργεί έτσι;


Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ λειτουργει ετσι...3 χρονιαααα
Πολλα ειναι.

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> Δημητρα αστην να λεει αρχιτεκτων ειναι αλλα της τουρτας!!!


Εεεεπ μην τα λεμε και οοολα.
Πλήρης εκθεση σε ανοικτο χωρο...χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!
Αμα πω πω και με τι αλλο καταπιανομαι τα τελευταια χρονια θα στειλω πολλους για ελεγχο ζαχαρου!!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ωραία τα λες αλλα νομίζω με κολακεύεις! Σκέφτομαι να μη ζυγιστώ αύριο, μη πάει και είμαι παραπάνω :bigsmile: Να κλέψω μια φορά? :smilegrin:
Πραγματικά το καθημερινό ζύγισμα μου έχει γίνει τόσο συνήθεια που ίσως νιώθω άσχημα μετά!
Φοβάμαι γιατί τελευταία έχω αρχίσει και τρώω πολύ νωρίς βραδυνό πχ μεταξύ 6μιση με 8, κι αν κανένα βράδυ αδειάσω το ψυγείο 3-4 το πρωί πάει το 9! Δηλ. με εδειξε σημερα 99.8 αλλά νηστική πάρα πολλές ώρες! Νομίζω κάπου 7 πήρα βραδυνό χθες! Και την χαμηλή ένδειξη την είδα στις 10 περίπου. (είχα ξαναζυγιστεί 8 το πρωί και ήμουν 100)

----------


## sweetOctober

α και ήμουν νηστική και στις 10, δεν είχα προλάβει να φάω δηλ. έπεσε 200 γρ. σε 2 ώρες το βάρος.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου αλλά δεν μου ταιριάζει για τους εξής λόγους:


δε σε πάω καθόλου, μου θυμίζεις εμένα και με ταλαιπωρείς, γιατί να μη διαλέγουμε τον εύκολο δρόμο γμτ? (αστειεύομαι βέβαια!!! ει παρεξηγιάρα αιγόκερε!)

----------


## sweetOctober

ανυπομονώ να δω αυριανό ζύγισμα. Μόνο αυτό με κρατάει τώρα να μην αρχίσω να τρώω. Παλιοβράδυ :sniffle:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> πες τΑ χρυσόστομη! :P



[img=200x123]http://askjanellegee.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/smiley.jpg[/img]

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή μπορεί να χάνεις 4 και 3 κιλά το μήνα και πάλι να έχεις πρόβλημα ορμονικό πρόβλημα; Θα περιμένω να τελειώσει η περίοδος να δω πως θα συνεχίσω και αν δεν κατεβαίνω θα πάω να το τσεκάρω  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

με τον υπερθυρεοειδισμό χάνεις

Καλημέρα, η ζυγαριά δεν αποφάσιζε 100.1-100.5 χθες έφαγα άλλο ένα γεύμα τα ξημερώματα 450 θερμιδες

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> με τον υπερθυρεοειδισμό χάνεις
> 
> Καλημέρα, η ζυγαριά δεν αποφάσιζε 100.1-100.5 χθες έφαγα άλλο ένα γεύμα τα ξημερώματα 350 θερμιδες


Αυτό το ξέρω αλλά δεν υποπτεύομαι κάτι τέτοιο :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Δεν θεωρω οτι κατι τρεχει με τις ορμονες σου αλλα πιο πολύ με το κολλημα σου. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Απο την αλλη σε νιωθω παααααρα πολύ γιατι την ιδια σκεψη εκανα και εγω στο ξεκινημα αυτης της προσπαθειας.Μονολογουσα και ελεγα..."Μα καλα για να βαλω 1 κιλο 2 μερες ετρωγα και τσουπ πανω η ζυγαρια...για να χασω ομως αυτο το ενα δεν ηθελα αντιστοιχα τις 2 αυτες ημερες που ετρωγα, αλλα 2 εβδομαδες"...Πολύ σπαστικο αλλα πολύ απλά μπορει να εισαι στην κατηγορια που λαικα λεμε ..."παιρνω ευκολα, χανω δυσκολα..."

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν θεωρω οτι κατι τρεχει με τις ορμονες σου αλλα πιο πολύ με το κολλημα σου.
> 
> Απο την αλλη σε νιωθω παααααρα πολύ γιατι την ιδια σκεψη εκανα και εγω στο ξεκινημα αυτης της προσπαθειας.Μονολογουσα και ελεγα..."Μα καλα για να βαλω 1 κιλο 2 μερες ετρωγα και τσουπ πανω η ζυγαρια...για να χασω ομως αυτο το ενα δεν ηθελα αντιστοιχα τις 2 αυτες ημερες που ετρωγα, αλλα 2 εβδομαδες"...Πολύ σπαστικο αλλα πολύ απλά μπορει να εισαι στην κατηγορια που λαικα λεμε ..."παιρνω ευκολα, χανω δυσκολα..."


παιδιά κάνουμε κάνουμε πλάκα ότι υπερβάλω αλλά να σας πω την αλήθεια τώρα που τσέκαρα 
από 28/2/13 που ήμουν 70 κιλά σήμερα είμαι 69,6 και έχουν περάσει 15 ημέρες! 
15 ημέρες 400 γρ δεν είναι και πολύ καλός ρυθμός εδώ που τα λέμε!

Marimari αιτήσεις δέχονται να αλλάξω κατηγορία; 
Θέλω εκείνη που τρως τρως και δεν παχαίνεις! :smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Οχι καθολου καλος ρυθμος δεν ειναι.
Κανε κατι, η πηγαινε σε ενδοκρυνολογο που ειναι εξειδικευμενος στην διατροφη, ή κανε εξετασεις.Πριν τα κανεις οοολα αυτα μηπως τρως καραμελες λαιτ, γιατι ετσι την ειχε πατησει πριν καιρο η Τονια.
Μηπως τρως κατι αλλο που δεν το υπολογιζεις;;;
Ξερεις ποοσα κρυφα υπαρχουν που δεν τους δινουμε σημασια;
Μηπως εχεις σε κατι δυσανεξια και σε κραταει πολύ πισω;;;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Οχι καθολου καλος ρυθμος δεν ειναι.
> Κανε κατι, η πηγαινε σε ενδοκρυνολογο που ειναι εξειδικευμενος στην διατροφη, ή κανε εξετασεις.Πριν τα κανεις οοολα αυτα μηπως τρως καραμελες λαιτ, γιατι ετσι την ειχε πατησει πριν καιρο η Τονια.
> Μηπως τρως κατι αλλο που δεν το υπολογιζεις;;;
> Ξερεις ποοσα κρυφα υπαρχουν που δεν τους δινουμε σημασια;
> Μηπως εχεις σε κατι δυσανεξια και σε κραταει πολύ πισω;;;


Τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω πια!
Το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι απ' όταν πρόσθεσα υδατάνθρακες στη διατροφή μου άρχισα να βάζω βάρος!
Δες στον Μάρτιο εκεί που έχω πράσινο είναι η πρώτη μέρα που αύξησα τους υδατάνθρακες



[img=500x400]http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k636/mag100/ppp_zpsdd8bbfeb.jpg[/img]

----------


## ton76

Μαγδα αυτη την διατροφη την εκανα περσι , εχασα τη πρωτη εβδομαδα 3 κιλα μετα τιποτα οταν σου λεω τιποτα τιποτα τελος!!!

ειναι χημικη που σημαινει οτι η χημικη αν διαταραξεις τη χημεια της παυει να δουλευει!!! οπως σου ειπε η Μαρι εγω ετρωγα 3-4 καραμελες χωρις ζαχαρη την ημερα νομιζοντας οτι δεν πειραζει, αμε δε γιατι βαζανε υδατ/κες για να αντισταθμισουν την ελλειψη ζαχαρης οποτε τελος η χημεια!!!

το καλοκαιρι εχασα 5 κιλα σου ειπα πως και ετρωγα απο ολα και ειχε ξεκολλησει το μυαλο που το θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> Μαγδα αυτη την διατροφη την εκανα περσι , εχασα τη πρωτη εβδομαδα 3 κιλα μετα τιποτα οταν σου λεω τιποτα τιποτα τελος!!!
> 
> ειναι χημικη που σημαινει οτι η χημικη αν διαταραξεις τη χημεια της παυει να δουλευει!!! οπως σου ειπε η Μαρι εγω ετρωγα 3-4 καραμελες χωρις ζαχαρη την ημερα νομιζοντας οτι δεν πειραζει, αμε δε γιατι βαζανε υδατ/κες για να αντισταθμισουν την ελλειψη ζαχαρης οποτε τελος η χημεια!!!
> 
> το καλοκαιρι εχασα 5 κιλα σου ειπα πως και ετρωγα απο ολα και ειχε ξεκολλησει το μυαλο που το θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο!!



Αφού και εγώ την έκοψα την Ατκινς! Τώρα τρώω τα πάντα εκτός από ζάχαρη και λευκό αλεύρι! Όσο ήμουν στην 'Ατκινς έκανα ακριβώς ότι έλεγε εκτός το ξυλοκρακεράκι το οποίο όταν το είχα εισάγει πρόσεξα να δω αν με κολλάει. Επίσης ρε παιδιά το όλο θέμα θα είχα νόημα αν δεν τηρούσα θερμίδες. Αφού οι θερμίδες είναι χαμηλές θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να λειτουργεί ως οποιαδήποτε χαμηλοθερμιδική δίαιτα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα μ κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι οι υδατανθρακες προκαλουν κατακρατηση οποτε βρισκω λογικο πως αν πας απο ατκινβς σε υδατανρθακες θα παιξει λιγο το βαρος

----------


## marimari

Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στα τεστ δυσανεξιας η τροφη που "βγαινει" να μπλοκαρει πολλους οργανισμους ειναι το αλευρι και η ζαχαρη.
Και το αλευρι με την γλουτενη.Σαυτην οφειλονται ολα τα πριξηματα και φουσκωματα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, και τα πιτόγυρα ανεβάζουν, 2 εις τον αριθμό, κάναμε υπερφαγικό παρέα με τον χασμπαντ από το άγχος. Μετά εγώ μια που "τα χάλασα που τα χάλασα" συνέχισα με μπισκότα και γλυκό κυοταλιού. Μιλάμε για ένα 2000αρο, και ήδη είχα φάει πρίν 1600 θερμιδες.
Σήμερα 100.7-101.0, δε στεναχωριέμαι, λογικό το βρίσκω.

----------


## marimari

Ενα μεγαλο "Χ" και σαυτο και προχωρα...
Μετα απο τα πολλα "Χ" θαρχισεις να βαριεσαι και να σταματησεις να εχεις επισοδεια.Το αγχως ειναι ο χειροτερος εχθρος και η ελλειψη υπνου και εσυ εχεις 2 στα 2.Και παλι καλα να λες...Λειτουργει πολύ καλα ο οργανισμος σου.Εισαι τυχερη.Αγαπα τον!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

να σ πω, δεν στεναχωριέμαι τώρα, ειλικρινά, όμως χθες όταν τα έτρωγα δε μ άρεσε, καταλάβαινα ότι "μπουκώνομαι" κ δεν ήθελα. Ομως το έκανα. Και με παρέα...χειρότερο! Γιατί με τη παρέα δεν παίρνει τη διάσταση που του αξίζει, ότι μπουκώνεσαι με τροφή για να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Βέβαια βοήθησε, ωχ ξύπνησε χαιρετώ

----------


## giorgosdelta

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στα τεστ δυσανεξιας η τροφη που "βγαινει" να μπλοκαρει πολλους οργανισμους ειναι το αλευρι και η ζαχαρη.
> Και το αλευρι με την γλουτενη.Σαυτην οφειλονται ολα τα πριξηματα και φουσκωματα.


Και διόλου τυχαίο δεν βρίσκω το γεγονός ότι οι 2 αυτές τροφές έχουν υποστεί τόση μεγάλη επεξεργασία, που καταλήγουν στα ράφια των φούρνων και των Σούπερ Μάρκετ, παντελώς άδειες από θρεπτικά συστατικά.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στα τεστ δυσανεξιας η τροφη που "βγαινει" να μπλοκαρει πολλους οργανισμους ειναι το αλευρι και η ζαχαρη.
> Και το αλευρι με την γλουτενη.Σαυτην οφειλονται ολα τα πριξηματα και φουσκωματα.


Ναι κάποτε είχα κάνει τεστ δυσανεξίας (βλακείες) και ήταν και τα δυο μέσα στην λίστα με τις τροφές που μου φέρνουν δυσανεξία.
Ζάχαρη δεν πλησιάζω. Αλεύρι έφαγα μια φορά με τα μακαρόνια ολικής ( μη σώσει και ξαναφάω αν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα!) και δυστυχώς τελευταία φορά στο super market δεν βρήκα τα ξυλοκρακεράκια μου και πήρα κάτι παξιμαδάκια που είναι με κριθάλευρο και σιτάλευρο ολικής.
Την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να βρω τα ξυλοκρακεράκια μου, γιατί ένιωθα πιο ασφαλής όταν τα έτρωγα σε σχέση με αυτά.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Νομίζω ότι η δυσανεξία είναι κάτι σαν το γενικο μπούχτισμα σε μια συγκεκριμμένη τροφή. 
Το αλεύρι η ζάχαρη το γάλα, βρίσκονται σχεδόν παντού. Έ λογικό είναι όσο αντέχει το στόμα μας, να μην αντέχει το στομάχι και το έντερό μας όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Λογικο κι όχι απαραίτητα αληθές. Θέλει εναλλαγές η διατροφή.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Νομίζω ότι η δυσανεξία είναι κάτι σαν το γενικο μπούχτισμα σε μια συγκεκριμμένη τροφή. 
> Το αλεύρι η ζάχαρη το γάλα, βρίσκονται σχεδόν παντού. Έ λογικό είναι όσο αντέχει το στόμα μας, να μην αντέχει το στομάχι και το έντερό μας όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Λογικο κι όχι απαραίτητα αληθές. Θέλει εναλλαγές η διατροφή.


εν μέρη ναι, πολλές τροφές που μου έβγαλε τις υπερκατανάλωνα.
Μου έβγαλε όμως και τροφές που δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν ποτέ όπως αγγουράκι και μακαντέμια. Κάποια τρόφιμα που ήταν πολύ συχνά στο πιάτο μου παραδόξως βγήκαν ο.κ. (πατάτες, κοτόπουλο, τυρί). Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει η λογική του!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα και πάλι 69,6 το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι τα κιλά λίπους είναι πιο κάτω απ' ότι όταν είχα φτάσει στα 68,8.
Είμαι 69,6 με 25,2 κιλά λίπους ενώ όταν με έδειχνε 68,8 τα κιλά λίπους ήταν 25,5.

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα η λιπομετρηση στη ζυγαρια ειναι τελειως μουφα,μπορει να εισαι τα ιδια, εχουν τεραστια αποκλιση στις μετρησεις τους καθε φορα και δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την απωλεια σε κιλα. Το λιπος επηρεαζεται απο 1002 πραγματα, ακομα και απο το νερο που εχεις πιει

----------


## sweetOctober

*η μέτρηση του λίπους

Πήγαινε βρε παιδί μ σε ένα διατροφολόγο να ηρεμήσεις π σ λέω. Και την ακριβή διαφορά στο λίπος θα βλέπεις και όλα. Στην τελική πας μόνο για λιπομέτρηση και συζητάτε κιόλα

----------


## marimari

Ξυλοκρακερακια εχουν τα LIDL ΤΑ 400ΓΡΜ 2,5 ΕΥΡΩ, η μεγαλη συσκευασια.Παρε ναχεις.

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> mia blakeia θα φαω. Την ωρα που είχα επιχείρηση "γλώσσα" μπήκε ο άντρας μου με άσχημα νέα (δεν είμαστε και πολύ του κινητού).
> Χυθηκαν τα ζουμιά, βρώμισε το σύμπαν, τα έκανα μαντάρα. Τώρα βράζω πατάτα και μπρόκολλο μήπως και πάει η γλώσσα κάτω.:grind:
> Τελικά δεν έβαλα λάδι αλλά λίγο νερό, όπως κάνω το τηγανιτό αυγό, η πρώτη φουρνιά διέλυσε οπότε στη δεύτερη έβαλα και λίγη μουστάρδα και δεν τη γύρισα, την άφησα να βράσει. Δεν διέλυσε!
> Δηλ. θα φάω μια διαλυμένη και μια ολόκληρη γλώσσα, νερόβραστες! Τουλάχιστο είναι νόστιμο ψάρι.:starhit:


Συγγνώμη το θεωρείς φυσιολογικό να ποστάρεις για το τι έφαγες/θα φας σε τόσα διαφορετικά θέματα ;
Μάθαμε ότι θα φας γλώσσα απο 5 διαφορετικές μεριές! :crazy: Και απο άλλες 50 ότι το παιδί σου τραβάει το λάπτοπ! Και, και, και...
Το λέω γιατί δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνεις, αντιθέτως! Δεν είναι chat, είναι forum! Και μάλιστα φόρουμ για διατροφικές διαταραχές.
Δεν διαφωνώ να υπάρχει ελευθερία στα θέματα , ίσα ίσα, αλλά εσυ τα κάνεις όλα μπάχαλο.

----------


## sweetOctober

συγνώμη τώρα το είδα, τα σβήνω επιτόπια!

----------


## sweetOctober

έσβησα οτιδήποτε σχετικό με τις γλώσσες, αν ενοχλεί κάτι άλλο που έχω κάνει εγώ προσωπικά μπάχαλο και μπορώ να το διορθώσω πες μου! Ισως αργήσω λίγο να το δω μόνο

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα η λιπομετρηση στη ζυγαρια ειναι τελειως μουφα,μπορει να εισαι τα ιδια, εχουν τεραστια αποκλιση στις μετρησεις τους καθε φορα και δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την απωλεια σε κιλα. Το λιπος επηρεαζεται απο 1002 πραγματα, ακομα και απο το νερο που εχεις πιει


*το ίδιο ισχύει και για το βάρος, παρόλα αυτά ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε ημέρα έτσι δεν είναι;

Επειδή το τσεκάρω το θέμα καθημερινά έχω καταλάβει στο περίπου πως λειτουργεί. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο να ξέρω ακριβώς το πόσο λίπος έχω*, όσο το να βλέπω ότι αυτό που χάνω είναι λίπος. Μπορεί δηλαδή τα κιλά λίπους να μην είναι πράγματι 25 αλλά 22 ή 27 στην πραγματικότητα. Αν πάρω εγώ το 25 ως αληθινό και δω σε 10 ημέρες 24 κιλά λίπους ενώ το βάρος μου δεν άλλαξε , ξέρω ότι το λίπος είναι -1, το γιατί δεν φαίνεται στη ζυγαριά, μπορεί είτε να είναι είτε από αύξηση μυικού ιστού είτε από παρακράτηση υγρών. 

* το έχω στο πρόγραμμα να πάω να κάνω λιπομέτρηση, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάθε φορά που κολλάς και αναρωτιέσαι τι γίνεται! Ειδικά αν είσαι σαν και εμένα και κολλάς κάθε τρεις και λίγο.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> *η μέτρηση του λίπους
> 
> Πήγαινε βρε παιδί μ σε ένα διατροφολόγο να ηρεμήσεις π σ λέω. Και την ακριβή διαφορά στο λίπος θα βλέπεις και όλα. Στην τελική πας μόνο για λιπομέτρηση και συζητάτε κιόλα


Πως πιστεύεις ότι θα ηρεμήσω αν πάω σε διαιτολόγο; Πιστεύεις ότι θα με κάνει να χάνω πχ 700-800 γρ κάθε εβδομάδα σταθερά; Με τι τρόπο; Αν δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, τότε δεν πρόκειται να ηρεμήσω, άρα δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιον πάνω από το κεφάλι μου να μου λέει τι να φάω.
Δεν προτίθεμαι πχ να τρώω 2-3 φρούτα την ημέρα που λένε συνήθως γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν και μου ξοδεύουν τσάμπα θερμίδες μια που δεν με χορταίνουν καθόλου. Τι άλλο θα μου πει, έχεις δει κανένα διαιτολόγο να λέει τίποτα φοβερό; Έγω δεν έχω δει κανέναν!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ξυλοκρακερακια εχουν τα LIDL ΤΑ 400ΓΡΜ 2,5 ΕΥΡΩ, η μεγαλη συσκευασια.Παρε ναχεις.


Ευχαριστώ!
Ίσως να τα δοκιμάσω, ανάλογα με το πόσους υδατάνθρακες έχουν και πόσες θερμίδες. Τα ξυλοκρακεράκια που παίρνω εγώ τα βρίσκω σίγουρα στο καρφούρ, προχθές είχα πάει στο βασιλόπουλο και δεν είχε πουθενά ενώ είχε πολλά άλλα προϊόντα Ατκινς! Μου αρέσουν επειδή έχουν μόνο 3 υδατάνθρακες και 33 θερμίδες!

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> έσβησα οτιδήποτε σχετικό με τις γλώσσες, αν ενοχλεί κάτι άλλο που έχω κάνει εγώ προσωπικά μπάχαλο και μπορώ να το διορθώσω πες μου! Ισως αργήσω λίγο να το δω μόνο


Καλά ηρέμησε δεν δαγκώνω!!! Και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σβήσεις τίποτα, απλά θα ήταν καλό να είμαστε εντός θέματος ώστε να είναι εύκολο για κάποιον να παρακολουθήσει ένα θέμα, αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## Ασημένια

Μάγδα σοβαρά τώρα το ενδεχόμενο να κάνεις χαρακίρι το έχεις σκεφτεί;:lol::lol::lol:
Εγώ πάντως όποτε κολλούσα( όταν ζυγισόμουν) μόνο αυτό μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό σα λύση:flaming:
Τι να πω, υπομονή, υπομονή, υπομονή!!!
Ειδικά τώρα που κάνεις την μετάβαση απο ατκινς θέλει ακόμα περισσότερη. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ξεκίνησες με πολύ λάθος δίαιτα αλλά πέρα απο αυτό έχεις κάνει ισοζύγιο; Τι εβδομαδιαίο έλλειμμα έχεις δηλαδή; Είναι πολύ πιο πάνω απο την απώλεια που έχεις; 
Λέω μήπως σε κάποιες φάσεις έχανες κάπως "προκαταβολικά" και γιαυτό τώρα μένεις στάσιμη. Δεν ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνω αλλά για να θες να χάνεις ένα κιλό λίπους την εβδομάδα πρέπει να έχεις ημερήσιο ελλειμα 1070 θερμίδες, που δε νομίζω να το έχεις, εκτός και αν σκοτώνεσαι στη γυμναστική ή τρως σα σπουργίτι!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Μάγδα σοβαρά τώρα το ενδεχόμενο να κάνεις χαρακίρι το έχεις σκεφτεί;:lol::lol::lol:
> Εγώ πάντως όποτε κολλούσα( όταν ζυγισόμουν) μόνο αυτό μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό σα λύση:flaming:
> Τι να πω, υπομονή, υπομονή, υπομονή!!!
> Ειδικά τώρα που κάνεις την μετάβαση απο ατκινς θέλει ακόμα περισσότερη. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ξεκίνησες με πολύ λάθος δίαιτα αλλά πέρα απο αυτό έχεις κάνει ισοζύγιο; Τι εβδομαδιαίο έλλειμμα έχεις δηλαδή; Είναι πολύ πιο πάνω απο την απώλεια που έχεις; 
> Λέω μήπως σε κάποιες φάσεις έχανες κάπως "προκαταβολικά" και γιαυτό τώρα μένεις στάσιμη. Δεν ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνω αλλά για να θες να χάνεις ένα κιλό λίπους την εβδομάδα πρέπει να έχεις ημερήσιο ελλειμα 1070 θερμίδες, που δε νομίζω να το έχεις, εκτός και αν σκοτώνεσαι στη γυμναστική ή τρως σα σπουργίτι!


Να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτή τη φορά, όχι, δεν σκέφτηκα να κάνω χαρακίρι! Όλες τις άλλες φορές το έκανα, μεταφορικά. Σε ανάλογες φάσεις πλακωνόμουν στο φαγητό και έχανα τη μπάλα. Αυτή τη φορά ευτυχώς κρατιέμαι!
Την Ατκινς δεν τη θεωρώ λάθος για αρχή γιατί με αυτή μπόρεσα να απεξαρτοποιηθώ από τροφές που λάτρευα, επίσης μου μείωσε γρήγορα την όρεξη και έτσι μπόρεσα να προσαρμοστώ πιο εύκολα. Αυτό με το ισοζύγιο δεν το πιστεύω και τόσο, δεν πιστεύω ότι η θερμίδα είναι πάντα μια θερμίδα. Έχει σημασία από που προέρχεται. Ημερήσιο έλλειμα σίγουρα δεν έχω τόσο μεγάλο! Θα έλεγα ότι συνήθως είμαι στο μείον 870-970. Αν ήταν τα πράγματα τόσο απλά όπως το παρουσιάζουν με το έλλειμα τότε θα έπρεπε να χάνω τουλάχιστον 1 κιλό ανά δεκαήμερο. Εγώ τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες φαίνεται πως έχασα μόνο 400γρ. 
Εσύ σε τι φάσεις κολλούσες, πόσο κρατούσε το κόλλημα; Πως ξεκολλούσες, έκανες κάτι; Πέρα από σκέψεις για χαρακίρι 
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Συμφωνώ ότι η Ατκινς έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα αλλά απο την άλλη πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις μια κανονική διατροφή μετά είναι πολύ σκούρα τα πράγματα. Εδώ έκοβα 2 μέρες τον υδατάνθρακα και όταν τον έτρωγα τον έκανα κατακράτηση, οπότε δεν ήθελα να φανταστώ τι συμβαίνει σε τέτοιο διάστημα αποχής. Βασικά ξέρω γιατί είχα κάνει και εγώ παλιότερα Ατκινς αλλά τεσπά...
870-970 θερμίδες έλλειμμα; :Embarrassment:  Μήπως υπερεκτιμάς τις καύσεις σου; Η απλά έχεις τρελό μεταβολισμό; Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλες οι θερμίδες είναι ίδιες (πχ όντως οι θερμίδες απο τις πρωτείνες είναι ουσιαστικά λιγότερες λόγω θερμογένεσης κλπ) αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες, εγώ έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι απλά μαθηματικά.
Λυπάμαι που σίγουρα δεν θα σε βοηθήσω αλλά εγώ όταν κολλούσα απλά γίνόμουν χοντρότερη :lol:, καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι...
Οπότε όταν το πήρα απόφαση να μην ξαναζυγιστώ και να κρίνω μόνο απο καθρέφτη/ρούχα ε έτσι και τα ξεφορτώθηκα. Μωρέ εσύ στα ρούχα δεν έχεις δει διαφορά; Μήπως να μέτρας και πόντους; Ισως σου έδινε μια ώθηση...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Συμφωνώ ότι η Ατκινς έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα αλλά απο την άλλη πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις μια κανονική διατροφή μετά είναι πολύ σκούρα τα πράγματα. Εδώ έκοβα 2 μέρες τον υδατάνθρακα και όταν τον έτρωγα τον έκανα κατακράτηση, οπότε δεν ήθελα να φανταστώ τι συμβαίνει σε τέτοιο διάστημα αποχής. Βασικά ξέρω γιατί είχα κάνει και εγώ παλιότερα Ατκινς αλλά τεσπά...
> 870-970 θερμίδες έλλειμμα; Μήπως υπερεκτιμάς τις καύσεις σου; Η απλά έχεις τρελό μεταβολισμό; Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλες οι θερμίδες είναι ίδιες (πχ όντως οι θερμίδες απο τις πρωτείνες είναι ουσιαστικά λιγότερες λόγω θερμογένεσης κλπ) αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες, εγώ έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι απλά μαθηματικά.
> Λυπάμαι που σίγουρα δεν θα σε βοηθήσω αλλά εγώ όταν κολλούσα απλά γίνόμουν χοντρότερη :lol:, καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι...
> Οπότε όταν το πήρα απόφαση να μην ξαναζυγιστώ και να κρίνω μόνο απο καθρέφτη/ρούχα ε έτσι και τα ξεφορτώθηκα. Μωρέ εσύ στα ρούχα δεν έχεις δει διαφορά; Μήπως να μέτρας και πόντους; Ισως σου έδινε μια ώθηση...


Η κατακράτηση δεν πειράζει, πέρα από το σπάσιμο νεύρων δεν κάνει άλλο κακό. Προφανώς όταν προσαρμοστεί ο οργανισμός μου και πάλι στους Υδατάνθρακες θα αφήσει όλο το νερό να φύγει, ελπίζω!
Τις καύσεις τις υπολογίζω εδώ 
http://www.dia-trofis.gr/metabolismos/
με χαμηλή δραστηριότητα (3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο -αεροβική και βάρη - με διάρκεια περίπου 1,5 ώρα/φορά)

----------


## helena73

καλημερα..70,4 σημερις,,τα νευρακια μου...

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, πως είστε? 100.2-.5

----------


## giorgosdelta

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> καλημερα..70,4 σημερις,,τα νευρακια μου...


παρομοίως 70,6  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

πατάτα βραστή για ξεπρήξιμο παιδιά!

----------


## need2loose

69,1 βάρος και 25,1 κιλά λίπους!

----------


## sweetOctober

Τάσο θέλεις να ανοίξεις ένα άλλο θέμα να ποστάρεις την φώτο? Ξεχείλωσε η σελίδα και πρέπει να πατάμε βελάκια να διαβάζουμε, ή έγινε μόνο σε μένα αυτό?

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,1 βάρος και 25,1 κιλά λίπους!


έξω την έκανες σήμερα? Δες 15/3 στη ζυγαριά σου


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα και πάλι 69,6 το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι τα κιλά λίπους είναι πιο κάτω απ' ότι όταν είχα φτάσει στα 68,8.
> Είμαι 69,6 με 25,2 κιλά λίπους ενώ όταν με έδειχνε 68,8 τα κιλά λίπους ήταν 25,5.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,1 βάρος και 25,1 κιλά λίπους!
> 
> 
> ...


Όχι καλέ στη ζυγαριά μου!
Τι να δω 15/3 δεν καταλαβαίνω!

----------


## sweetOctober

Α νόμιζα έξω έτσι όπως το είπες, και λέω "ίδια είναι" LOL

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα η λιπομετρηση στη ζυγαρια ειναι τελειως μουφα,μπορει να εισαι τα ιδια, εχουν τεραστια αποκλιση στις μετρησεις τους καθε φορα και δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την απωλεια σε κιλα. Το λιπος επηρεαζεται απο 1002 πραγματα, ακομα και απο το νερο που εχεις πιει
> 
> 
> *το ίδιο ισχύει και για το βάρος, παρόλα αυτά ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε ημέρα έτσι δεν είναι;





> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> *η μέτρηση του λίπους
> 
> Πήγαινε βρε παιδί μ σε ένα διατροφολόγο να ηρεμήσεις π σ λέω. Και την ακριβή διαφορά στο λίπος θα βλέπεις και όλα. Στην τελική πας μόνο για λιπομέτρηση και συζητάτε κιόλα


σου είχα βάλει μετά το αστεράκι δηλ. ότι η μέτρηση λίπους επηρεάζεται από 1002 πράγματα, όχι το λίπος. Δηλ. οι μετρήσεις στο σπίτι είναι για τα μπάζα. Προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω τη δική μου οπτική ότι καμμιά σχέση δεν έχει το να ζυγίζεσια κάθε μέρα με το να μετράς το λίπος σου κάθε μέρα.
Σίγουρα και τα δύο είναι ψυχαναγκαστικά αλλά το λίπος δεν μεταβάλεται σε μια μέρα. Τα υγρά όμως, όταν φάω βλακείες ή πολύ αλάτι μεταβάλλονται. Το βλέπω και μαζεύομαι. Πχ χθες έφαγα πατάτα βραστή και σήμερα το βάρος έπεσε, όχι αναγκαία και το λίπος.
Τελος σου ξαναλέω πως η λιπομέτρηση της ζυγαριάς είναι μούφα, οπότε ακόμα και οι μεταβολές που θες να δείς και νομίζεις ότι βλέπεις είναι λάθος.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,1 βάρος και 25,1 κιλά λίπους!
> 
> 
> 36.3% ποσοστό λίπους με ΔΜΣ 24.9 ;! Πολύ περίεργο.


πες τα βρε Τάσο, όντως, και της λέω κάνε έξω, λέει δε πάω σε διαιτολόγο. Βρε πήγαινε μόνο για λιπομέτρηση ή σε ένα κέντρο τελοσπαντων ανεξάρτητο.

Εγώ συγνώμη Τάσο μ τώρα διορθώθηκε, μάλλον το δικό μου πισι έφταιγε, δεν είμαι κ σχετική.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69,1 βάρος και 25,1 κιλά λίπους!
> 
> 
> 36.3% ποσοστό λίπους με ΔΜΣ 24.9 ;!



Είδες πως τα κατάφερα! Βάλε - βγάλε τόσα χρόνια;
Δεν λες πάλι καλά που έπεσε; Στην αρχή ήταν 39% !!!!
Αν καταφέρω και χάσω καμιά 11-12 κιλά λίπους κάποια στιγμή σε βάθος χρόνου θα είμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη!
Θα πάω 57 με 13-14 κιλά λίπους και ένα ποσοστό 22%-24% που είναι πολύ καλό!
Ξέρω πως δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη και ότι θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να διορθώσω αυτό που έκανα στο σώμα μου. Αν δεν στρώσω τον μυικό ιστό, οι καύσεις μου θα συνεχίσουν να είναι χαμηλά και εγώ θα βάζω κιλά πανεύκολα! Ίσως, ίσως λέω, του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι να είμαι πιο κοντά σε κάτι τέτοιο αν δουλέψω για αυτό!
Αν δεν καταφέρω το επίπεδο fitness τουλάχιστον μπορώ να φτάσω στο μέσο όρο που είναι φυσιολογικό! 


-------------- Γυναίκες -- Άνδρες
Ελάχιστο------ 10–13%---2–5%
Αθλητές-------14–20%---	6–13%
Fitness--------21–24%---	14–17%
Μέσος όρος---25–31%----18–24%
Παχύσαρκοι -----32%+---	25%+

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι βρε Δημητρούλα, δίκιο έχεις το λίπος δεν αλλάζει κάθε ημέρα, για αυτό και στη ζυγαριά μου δεν βλέπω άλλα κιλά λίπους κάθε ημέρα. Σου λέω παρακολούθησα πως πάει, αν κάθε ημέρα μου έδειχνε άλλα για άλλα θα ήξερα ότι είναι τελείως για τα μπάζα!
Εγώ το βλέπω σαν συν στη ζυγαριά μου, ας πούμε από εχθές στο σήμερα με έδειξε -1/2 κιλό αλλά τα κιλά λίπους κατέβηκαν μόνο 100 γρ, αυτό που δείχνει είναι δλδ το αυτονόητο, μπορεί το βάρος μου να έπεσε κατά μισό κιλό αλλά η διαφορά προέρχεται από απώλεια υγρών και όχι από απώλεια λίπους. Δεν λέω σίγουρα ότι είναι ο πιο σωστός τρόπος λιπομέτρησης, σε καμιά περίπτωση! Αλλά τουλάχιστον δίνει μια σχετική εικόνα για το τι επικρατεί!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μια καθόλου σχετική εικόνα για το τί επικρατεί πιστεύω εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Καλά! Είχα πάει κι εγώ σε διαιτολόγο και μου έκανε μια λιπομέτρηση...τέρας αξιοπιστίας. Κι εγώ σε οικιακή μετριέμαι αλλά μόνο για τις σχετικές μετρήσεις κι όχι για τις απόλυτες τιμές. Ένας εξαιρετικός δείκτης σε βάθος χρόνου είναι η...μεζούρα.
> Και τελικά ωραία τα νούμερα και η τεχνολογία αλλά για μένα τα...ύψιστα κριτήρια είναι ο καθρέπτης και η ψηλάφιση!


Συμφωνώ ο καθρέπτης μετράει πολύ, το ίδιο και το πως νιώθουμε με το σώμα μας. Εμένα δεν με εκπλήσει το ποσοστό λίπους που μου βγάζει γιατί πριν πολλά χρόνια που είχα κάνει λιπομέτρηση σε μεγάλο διαιτολογικό κέντρο μου είχε βγάλει ποσοστό 34% και ήμουν 30 χρονών και 64 κιλά. Γιατί να μην ανέβηκε το ποσοστό μου με τόσες αποτυχημένες δίαιτες στο ενδιάμεσο;
Και όπως λες, φαίνεται και στον καθρέπτη!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μια καθόλου σχετική εικόνα για το τί επικρατεί πιστεύω εγώ


Στηρίζομαι σε καθημερινή παρακολούθηση μηνών και μπορώ να κρίνω!
Το βάρος από τη ζυγαριά είναι πολύ πιο άκυρος δείκτης αν θέλεις να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους!
Το βάρος μου παρουσιάζει τον τελευταίο καιρό πολύ περίεργη συμπεριφορά, τα κιλά λίπους παρόλα αυτά διαγράφουν μια πολύ πιο ομαλή πορεία.
Το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει είναι ότι η παρακολούθηση κιλών λίπους αποδείχτηκε πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη απ' ότι η παρακολούθηση κιλών συνολικού βάρους.

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ δεν καταλαβαίνεις το ποιντ μου, δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Καλό τριήμερο κι εύχομαι να ξεκολλήσεις. (μυαλό και σώμα)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> αχ δεν καταλαβαίνεις το ποιντ μου, δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Καλό τριήμερο κι εύχομαι να ξεκολλήσεις. (μυαλό και σώμα)


...και εσύ προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον συλλογισμό μου!
επίσης  :Smile:

----------


## marimari

Γεια σας συναγωνιστριες και συναγωνιστές!!!!!!!!!!!!
Επεστρεψα!!!!!!!!!!!
Ειχαμε φυγει για 3 ημερουλες-δεν ηθελα και πολύ να φυγω...-και επιστρεψαμε με τον μεγαλο μου γιο αρρωστο με εμετους, και πυρετο!!!!!!!!!
Ειδες πως μιλαει το ενστικτο...Πρεπει να το ακουω περισσοτερο την επομενη φορα.
Δεν ηθελα να φυγω γιατι τον ψιλοεβλεπα ελαφρως αρρωστουλι αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το ακυρωσω γιατι θα αφεινα τον μικρο στο Ναυπλιο για 1 εβδομαδα, και γιατι δεν ηθελα και πολύ να αλλαξω την διατροφη μου.
Τελικα ελαφρως την προσαρμωσα στα εκει δεδομενα και επεστρεψα με πολύ ορεξη να την ξαναμαζεψω και να ξαναπαω γυμναστηριο.
Ολα καλα, ακομη και αν 3 ημερες εφαγα λιγο παραπανω αλλα ξερω- το νιωθω πολύ εντονα μεσα μου- οτι εκανα ενα καλο ταιμ-αουτ και ειμαι ετοιμη να βαλω στο φουλ παλι τις μηχανες.
Καλη Σαρακοστη σε ολους, καλες καθοδους και καθαρση σωματικη αλλα πανω απολα πνευματικη.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Γεια σας συναγωνιστριες και συναγωνιστές!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Επεστρεψα!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ειχαμε φυγει για 3 ημερουλες-δεν ηθελα και πολύ να φυγω...-και επιστρεψαμε με τον μεγαλο μου γιο αρρωστο με εμετους, και πυρετο!!!!!!!!!
> Ειδες πως μιλαει το ενστικτο...Πρεπει να το ακουω περισσοτερο την επομενη φορα.
> Δεν ηθελα να φυγω γιατι τον ψιλοεβλεπα ελαφρως αρρωστουλι αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το ακυρωσω γιατι θα αφεινα τον μικρο στο Ναυπλιο για 1 εβδομαδα, και γιατι δεν ηθελα και πολύ να αλλαξω την διατροφη μου.
> Τελικα ελαφρως την προσαρμωσα στα εκει δεδομενα και επεστρεψα με πολύ ορεξη να την ξαναμαζεψω και να ξαναπαω γυμναστηριο.
> Ολα καλα, ακομη και αν 3 ημερες εφαγα λιγο παραπανω αλλα ξερω- το νιωθω πολύ εντονα μεσα μου- οτι εκανα ενα καλο ταιμ-αουτ και ειμαι ετοιμη να βαλω στο φουλ παλι τις μηχανες.
> Καλη Σαρακοστη σε ολους, καλες καθοδους και καθαρση σωματικη αλλα πανω απολα πνευματικη.


ελα βρε Μαρια περαστικα του!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ε, καλα ολοι ξεφευγουν λιγο πολυ αυτες τις μερες αλλα σιγουρα λιγοτερο απο Χριστουγεννα/Πασχα κλπ ε??

Καλη Σαρακοστη !!!:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## marimari

Καλη Σαρακοστη!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω Τονια.
Επιστροφη στην καθημερινη μου συνηθεια (διατροφη-γυμναστικη) που πολύυυυυυυ μαρεσει !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Περαστικόυλια!!!
Σήμερα ξέχασα να ζυγιστώ πρωί, το μεσημέρι φαγωμένη 101.0 κιλά

----------


## helena73

μαρια περαστικα του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!το πρωι 70,4 παλινευρακια
παιδια η μαγδα ειναι μια κουκλιτσα¨)))))))

----------


## marimari

Ημουν απολύτως σιγουρη...:grin:

Την επομενη φορα να πιουμε ολοι εναν μεγαλο καφε και να τα πουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## helena73

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## need2loose

Γεια σας κορίτσια!!!
Αυτές τις ημέρες έκανα ένα διήμερο break....με τα όλα του! 
Το έκανα έχοντας στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει να 
πάρω μπρος και πάλι. Όπως και να έχει γέμισα τις μπαταρίες μου, χαλάρωσα (το είχα μεγάλη ανάγκη)
και τώρα έχω ακόμη μεγαλύτερη όρεξη να συνεχίσω!
Μαρί μου περαστικά σας!!!!
Έλενα η φωτογραφία στο fecebook είναι πολύ κολακευτική, είναι θολωμένη και δεν δείχνει το πέρασμα του χρόνου...περιμένω πότε θα αδυνατίσω επιτέλους για να βγω καμιά φωτογραφία που θα μου αρέσει για να ανανεώσω το profile μου.
Τυχερούλες εσείς μπορείτε να πιείτε μαζί καφέ γιατί είστε όλες Αθήνα!

----------


## marimari

Γιατι εσυ που εισαι;;;


Θελεται να κανουμε μια υποστηρικτιη συναντηση εμεις οι Αθηναιες;;;
Αχχχ θαναι πολύ ωραιο.Εεεε;;;

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Γιατι εσυ που εισαι;;;
> 
> 
> Θελεται να κανουμε μια υποστηρικτιη συναντηση εμεις οι Αθηναιες;;;
> Αχχχ θαναι πολύ ωραιο.Εεεε;;;


ε τωρα να το πω η να μη το πω?? ουρτ 

βεβαια θελουμε παρακαλαμε αλλα που???:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## marimari

Ναι οχι που δεν θαθελες εσυ!!!!!!!
Υποστηρικτικη ειπα οχι απλα να συναντηθουμε ετσι!!!!!
Ναχει και αποτελεσμα η συναντηση...:starhit:

----------


## need2loose

Εγώ είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη! Αν πάτε για καφέ να κρατήσετε πρακτικά από την συνεδρίαση :grin:
να μας πείτε και μας τις αποφάσεις, τι διαδρομή θα ακολουθήσουμε!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα 99.9

----------


## marimari

Χαχαχαχαχα....ναι βρε εχεις δικιο.Το ειχες ξαναπει ...
Σουιτ μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Οχι μονο μπραβο...αλλα πολλααααααααααα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Υ.Γ Να ρωτησω κατι...
Οι 3αδες-2αδες τι ειναι στο περιπου.Τοχα ξαναδιαβασει αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι.Ετσι ενημερωτικα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

σωστή διατροφή για να μη σκαμπανεβάζουν οι ορμόνες, το ζάχαρο κτλ ώστε να ελέγχονται-εξαλειφονται τα υπερφαγικα, και μακροπροθεσμα χάνεις βάρος. Αλλά ο στόχος της είναι να μάθεις να τρώς συχνά σωστά γεύματα, όχι τόσο δίαιτα αλλά διατροφή, εφ'όρου ζωής. Το πιο βασικό κομμάτι της που βιώνω μέχρι τώρα είναι η διαρκής αίσθηση πληρότητας και ευεξίας, με μικρές ποσότητες αλλά σωστούς συνδιασμούς. Η σεροτονίνη βλέπεις που εκκρίνεται!
Μπράβο για πιο πράγμα Μαρί μου? Τόσο ήμουν και πόσες μέρες πρίν...δεν έχω χάσει άλλο εννοώ. Αλλά καθόλου δε με νοιάζει σε αυτή τη φάση.

----------


## marimari

Συγνωμη αλλα δεν παρακολουθω τακτικα τα θεματα και σε ειχα αφησει στα 101 αν θυμαμαι καλα.Αρα για μενα ειναι μπραβο που κατεβηκες αφου το βλεπω τωρα!!!!!:bigsmile:

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχ ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ, εσύ πως πας καλή μου?

----------


## marimari

Re παιδια οοολοι βρισκεσται μεσω facebook και εμεις στην απεξω;;;
Μπρααααααααβοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## need2loose

Εγώ έβαλα στην υπογραφή μου την διεύθυνση του fecebook 
και όποιος θέλει με προσθέτει σαν φίλη!
marimari αν έχεις facebook κάνε με add να τα λέμε και εκεί!:starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> ...η φωτογραφία στο fecebook είναι πολύ κολακευτική, είναι θολωμένη και δεν δείχνει το πέρασμα του χρόνου...περιμένω πότε θα αδυνατίσω επιτέλους για να βγω καμιά φωτογραφία που θα μου αρέσει για να ανανεώσω το profile μου...
> 
> 
> ...


:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Συγνωμηηηηηηηηη...
Η φωτο στο facebook εισαι εσυ;;;Γιατι αν εισαι εσυ τοτε κακως που δεν εφυγες για Χολυγουντ!!!!!!!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> σωστή διατροφή για να μη σκαμπανεβάζουν οι ορμόνες, το ζάχαρο κτλ ώστε να ελέγχονται-εξαλειφονται τα υπερφαγικα, και μακροπροθεσμα χάνεις βάρος. Αλλά ο στόχος της είναι να μάθεις να τρώς συχνά σωστά γεύματα, όχι τόσο δίαιτα αλλά διατροφή, εφ'όρου ζωής. Το πιο βασικό κομμάτι της που βιώνω μέχρι τώρα είναι η διαρκής αίσθηση πληρότητας και ευεξίας, με μικρές ποσότητες αλλά σωστούς συνδιασμούς. Η σεροτονίνη βλέπεις που εκκρίνεται!
> Μπράβο για πιο πράγμα Μαρί μου? Τόσο ήμουν και πόσες μέρες πρίν...δεν έχω χάσει άλλο εννοώ. Αλλά καθόλου δε με νοιάζει σε αυτή τη φάση.



Ναι αυτα τα γενικα τα ξερω και τον Ζουμπανεα εχω διαβασει αλλα 
1ον δεν ξερω που εχω το βιβλιο
2ο δεν ουμαμαι πως παει η αναλογια με τις 3αδες...κτλ!!!!
Ετσι απο περιεργια για να μπορω να σας παρακολουθω

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> ...η φωτογραφία στο fecebook είναι πολύ κολακευτική, είναι θολωμένη και δεν δείχνει το πέρασμα του χρόνου...περιμένω πότε θα αδυνατίσω επιτέλους για να βγω καμιά φωτογραφία που θα μου αρέσει για να ανανεώσω το profile μου...
> 
> 
> ...


Taso help!!!! :sniffle:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Συγνωμηηηηηηηηη...
> Η φωτο στο facebook εισαι εσυ;;;Γιατι αν εισαι εσυ τοτε κακως που δεν εφυγες για Χολυγουντ!!!!!!!!


χαχααχα!!!! Το είπα καλέ η φωτογραφία αυτή με κολακεύει! Έκατσε καλά το φως είναι και θολή και φαίνομαι πολύ καλύτερα απ΄ότι είμαι πια.
Είναι παραπλανητική!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Συγνωμηηηηηηηηη...
> Η φωτο στο facebook εισαι εσυ;;;Γιατι αν εισαι εσυ τοτε κακως που δεν εφυγες για Χολυγουντ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Είναι μια ωραιοποιημένη απεικόνιση μου. Δεν είναι μετριοφροσύνη, είναι η αλήθεια! Στο profile μου υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες οπότε οι φίλοι μου μπορούν να δουν επιπλέον φωτογραφίες μου και να καταλάβουν πόσο καλύτερη είναι αυτή. Πως το εννοείς το trollaki?

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> Ναι αυτα τα γενικα τα ξερω και τον Ζουμπανεα εχω διαβασει αλλα 
> 1ον δεν ξερω που εχω το βιβλιο
> 2ο δεν ουμαμαι πως παει η αναλογια με τις 3αδες...κτλ!!!!
> Ετσι απο περιεργια για να μπορω να σας παρακολουθω



δεν ξερω αν τα βρηκες αλλα here it goes : 

πρωι τριαδα (υδατ/πρωτεινη/κατι φρεσκο) πχ ψωμι / τυρι/ φρουτο 

ενδιαμεσα δυαδα (υδατ/πρωτ η φρεσκο/υδατ κλπ) 

μεσημεριανο τριαδα (υδατ/πρωτ/φρεσκο) πχ μπριζολιτσα με σαλατα και μια μεριδα ρυζι λεω γω τωρα 

ενδιαμεσα παλι δυαδα 

βραδυ τριαδα :smirk::smirk::smirk:

----------


## marimari

Τοχει μεσα ή Βιβλος εεε;;;
Που την εχω ομως...που την εχω να της ξαναριξω μια ματια για την σεροτονινη.
Εγω μαλλον βρηκα τον ελεγχο των υπερφαγικων και των κιλων- 110.9 σημερα- με το να παιρνω οσο λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα μπορω.
Τελικα αυτος ο π@#$της με πριζει, με κανει να πειναω, και με κολλαει στην ζυγαρια.
Θα το κανω οσο αντεξω και βλεπω μετα.Παντως δεν μπορω να βαλω μακαρονια η ρυζι γιατι πειναωωωωωωωω μετα πολύ!!!!!
Χτες εκανα μια τσαρκα στα μαγαζια και πεταχτηκα στον Αντωνακη-το μεγαλο ξυροκαρπαδικο της γειτονιας!!!!-και πειρα ενα ωραιο τρειλ μιξ και εφαγα 5 ξυροκαρπια.
Μια χαρα.Μαλλον ο υδατανθρακας που θα βαλω θαναι μονο οσπρια!!!!Τουλαχιστον σαυτη την φαση
Καλημερααααααααααααααα σε ολους και αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!!!!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Τοχει μεσα ή Βιβλος εεε;;;
> Που την εχω ομως...που την εχω να της ξαναριξω μια ματια για την σεροτονινη.
> Εγω μαλλον βρηκα τον ελεγχο των υπερφαγικων και των κιλων- 110.9 σημερα- με το να παιρνω οσο λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα μπορω.
> Τελικα αυτος ο π@#$της με πριζει, με κανει να πειναω, και με κολλαει στην ζυγαρια.
> Θα το κανω οσο αντεξω και βλεπω μετα.Παντως δεν μπορω να βαλω μακαρονια η ρυζι γιατι πειναωωωωωωωω μετα πολύ!!!!!
> Χτες εκανα μια τσαρκα στα μαγαζια και πεταχτηκα στον Αντωνακη-το μεγαλο ξυροκαρπαδικο της γειτονιας!!!!-και πειρα ενα ωραιο τρειλ μιξ και εφαγα 5 ξυροκαρπια.
> Μια χαρα.Μαλλον ο υδατανθρακας που θα βαλω θαναι μονο οσπρια!!!!Τουλαχιστον σαυτη την φαση
> Καλημερααααααααααααααα σε ολους και αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!!!!!!!


ε ναι δεν το ξερεις ? οι επεξεργασμενοι υδατ/κες ειναι η πανουκλα!!!! τα οσπρια/φρουτα/λαχανικα δεν πειραζει

αχ αυτα τα trail mix.......................αχχχ με κοπο στριβω στην γωνια κανω οτι δεν βλεπω το ξηροκαρπαδικο Μαριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι:smi legrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Ειπαμε με μετρο τιποτα δεν πειραζει.Βαλε μεσα σε μπολακι 5-10 ξηροκαρπια και μην παιρνεις οοοολο το σακουλακι.Εκει χανεται το παιχνιδι.Μια χαρα με πηγαν μεχρι τις 8.30 τα 5 κηροκαρπια απο τις 5 το απογευμα.

----------


## need2loose

Γεια σας κορίτσια!!!! Τι κάνετε σήμερα;
30γρ ξηροί καρποί σε δίαιτα χαμηλών υδατανθράκων επιτρέπονται! Είναι καλή ποσότητα και χορταστική! 
Μαρί αχ ρε εσύ τι γίνεται με το tickeraki σου και δεν φαίνονται τα άτιμα τα κιλά! Δεν θυμάμαι πόσο ήσουν τελευταία φορά! Κατέβηκες πολύ;
Τόνια τι τρως τελικά;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Τοχει μεσα ή Βιβλος εεε;;;
> Που την εχω ομως...που την εχω να της ξαναριξω μια ματια για την σεροτονινη.
> Εγω μαλλον βρηκα τον ελεγχο των υπερφαγικων και των κιλων- 110.9 σημερα- με το να παιρνω οσο λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα μπορω.
> Τελικα αυτος ο π@#$της με πριζει, με κανει να πειναω, και με κολλαει στην ζυγαρια.
> Θα το κανω οσο αντεξω και βλεπω μετα.Παντως δεν μπορω να βαλω μακαρονια η ρυζι γιατι πειναωωωωωωωω μετα πολύ!!!!!
> Χτες εκανα μια τσαρκα στα μαγαζια και πεταχτηκα στον Αντωνακη-το μεγαλο ξυροκαρπαδικο της γειτονιας!!!!-και πειρα ενα ωραιο τρειλ μιξ και εφαγα 5 ξυροκαρπια.
> Μια χαρα.Μαλλον ο υδατανθρακας που θα βαλω θαναι μονο οσπρια!!!!Τουλαχιστον σαυτη την φαση
> Καλημερααααααααααααααα σε ολους και αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!!!!!!!



Άτιμοι υδατάνθρακες! Και εγώ εκεί καταλήγω! Εχθές διάβαζα πάλι κάπου ότι όσο πιο αγύμναστος και παχύς είσαι τόσο λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να καταναλώνεις!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, πως είστε? Πρησμένη κάργα σήμερα, 100.4, δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό και δεν κάπνισα :bigsmile:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Τοχει μεσα ή Βιβλος εεε;;;
> Που την εχω ομως...που την εχω να της ξαναριξω μια ματια για την σεροτονινη.
> Εγω μαλλον βρηκα τον ελεγχο των υπερφαγικων και των κιλων- 110.9 σημερα- με το να παιρνω οσο λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα μπορω.
> ...


εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι και 2 μπριζολες να φαω τις καιω αν φαω μιση φετα ψωμι κατευθειαν την αποθηκευω!!:thumbdown:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, πως είστε? Πρησμένη κάργα σήμερα, 100.4, δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό και δεν κάπνισα :bigsmile:


Μπράβο Δήμητρα, ειδικά για το κάπνισμα! Ξέχνα το! Μη το βάζεις στο στόμα σου ούτε για πλάκα το τσιγάρο! Δεν αποτελεί καν επιλογή! Θα έρθει μια ημέρα που αν θέλεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα και να μη σημαίνει τίποτα, στο υπόσχομαι! Αν όμως σε βάζει τώρα σε σκέψεις μείνε μακριά μακριά!

----------


## marimari

To tikeraκι μου δεν φταιει απλαως εγω δεν ξερω να το λειοτυργω.Τωρα ειναι 110.9

edit.Πηγα τον μεγαλο Αγγλικα...
Δεν εχω μεγαλη απωλεια οπως τον Φλεβαρη αλλα δεν εχω παει σχεδον καθολου γυμναστηριο λογω παντελης ελλειψης χρονου, και εχω μερικες ημερες εκτος προγραμματος, και τον κυκλο ο οποιος ερχεται σε 3 ημερες, αλλα για αλλον ενεν μηνα δεν ειμαι πρησμενη δεν ποναω οπως μηνες πριν και αυτο για μενα λεει πολλα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα, πως είστε? Πρησμένη κάργα σήμερα, 100.4, δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό και δεν κάπνισα :bigsmile:
> 
> 
> Μπράβο Δήμητρα, ειδικά για το κάπνισμα! Ξέχνα το! Μη το βάζεις στο στόμα σου ούτε για πλάκα το τσιγάρο! Δεν αποτελεί καν επιλογή! Θα έρθει μια ημέρα που αν θέλεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα και να μη σημαίνει τίποτα, στο υπόσχομαι! Αν όμως σε βάζει τώρα σε σκέψεις μείνε μακριά μακριά!


δεν υπαρχει τετοια μερα για μενα και οποιος το κανει δεν ειναι μη καπνιστης :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


νομιζα πως κανεις τριαδες? Δεν ειναι τριαδολογικη αυτη.

----------


## ton76

αν ρωτας εμενα Δημητρα ναι Τριαδες κανω αλλα απο εμπειρια τοσων ετων ξερω τι συμβαινει και τι οχι στο σωμα μου! και ναι αυτο το κατασκευασμα του φουρνου που λεγεται ψωμι δεν το πλησιαζω αλλα φτιαχνω μονη μου !

----------


## marimari

Δεν εχει και τραγικη διαφορα απο του φουρνου.Απλώς γλυτωνεις οοοολα τα διογκοτικα και τα συντηρητικα.Οι φουρνοι δεν ξαθονται οπως εμεις να μετρησουν αλατακι, νερακι,αλευρακι.Πετανε εκει απο τη σακουλα το ετοιμο μιγμα και οποιον παρει ο...
Ναι σαφως ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο το σπιτικο ψωμι- ιδιαιτερως αν φτιαχνεται απο αλευρι 100% ολικης οπως φτιανω εγω μαζι με πιτουρο βρωμης και σταριου...- αλλα εξακολουθει να ειναι υδατανθρακας.Μην σε ξεγελαει.:blush:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν εχει και τραγικη διαφορα απο του φουρνου.Απλώς γλυτωνεις οοοολα τα διογκοτικα και τα συντηρητικα.Οι φουρνοι δεν ξαθονται οπως εμεις να μετρησουν αλατακι, νερακι,αλευρακι.Πετανε εκει απο τη σακουλα το ετοιμο μιγμα και οποιον παρει ο...
> Ναι σαφως ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο το σπιτικο ψωμι- ιδιαιτερως αν φτιαχνεται απο αλευρι 100% ολικης οπως φτιανω εγω μαζι με πιτουρο βρωμης και σταριου...- αλλα εξακολουθει να ειναι υδατανθρακας.Μην σε ξεγελαει.:blush:


δε με καταλαβες δεν το λεω απο πλευρα διαιτητικη δηλαδη ειναι λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο υδατ/κας, ξερεις τι βαζουν μεσα ??? βελτιωτικα , ηλιελαια, ενισχυτικα κλππππ ασε γνωριζω κοπελα που δουλευει σε φουρνο και εμαθα πολλα . δεν κανω διαιτα πρωτεινικη για να κοιταω υδατ/κες απο θεμα υγειας το ειπα.

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν εχει και τραγικη διαφορα απο του φουρνου.Απλώς γλυτωνεις οοοολα τα διογκοτικα και τα συντηρητικα.Οι φουρνοι δεν ξαθονται οπως εμεις να μετρησουν αλατακι, νερακι,αλευρακι.Πετανε εκει απο τη σακουλα το ετοιμο μιγμα και οποιον παρει ο...
> Ναι σαφως ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο το σπιτικο ψωμι- ιδιαιτερως αν φτιαχνεται απο αλευρι 100% ολικης οπως φτιανω εγω μαζι με πιτουρο βρωμης και σταριου...- αλλα εξακολουθει να ειναι υδατανθρακας.Μην σε ξεγελαει.:blush:
> 
> ...



Δεν ειναι αναγκη ναχεις γνωστο για να σου πει τι βαζουν μεσα...Ειναι της παση γνωστο τι αηδιες τρωμε αλλα ειναι νοστιμεεεεεεςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!
Ναι εμενα πχ το ιδιο με κολλαει το δικο μου ψωμι με το αγοραστο.Αυτο εννοω.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Είναι μια ωραιοποιημένη απεικόνιση μου. Δεν είναι μετριοφροσύνη, είναι η αλήθεια! Στο profile μου υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες οπότε οι φίλοι μου μπορούν να δουν επιπλέον φωτογραφίες μου και να καταλάβουν πόσο καλύτερη είναι αυτή. Πως το εννοείς το trollaki?
> 
> 
> ...


χα! καλύτερο από Photoshop! Δεν φαίνεται η παραμικρή γραμμούλα, το δέρμα δείχνει ωραίο και το χρώμα του είναι ομοιόμορφο όπως ήταν πριν χρόνια! Ότι είμαι εγώ αυτή είναι δεδομένο, δεν συνειδητοποίησα ότι η φωτογραφία αυτή φάνταζε τόσο εξωπραγματική όπως το περιγράφεις για αυτό αποφάσισα να την αλλάξω για να αποφεύγονται παρεξηγήσεις. Βλέπεις όταν την έβαλα δεν σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιοι θα με γνώριζαν μέσα από αυτή τη φωτογραφία και θα τους δημιουργούσε λάθος εντύπωση. Ήξερα ότι θα τη δουν άνθρωποι που με γνωρίζουν ήδη.
Το χιούμορ είναι κάτι που πιάνεται δύσκολα σε ένα φόρουμ όπου ο λόγος που επικρατεί είναι ο γραπτός και τα πρόσωπα άγνωστα στην ουσία. Ειδικότερα η δική σου αποκωδικοποίηση δεν μου είναι τόσο εύκολη :yes:

*Πωπω! Μόλις είδα σε ποιο θέμα είμαστε! Το ξεφτιλίσαμε εδώ μέσα!

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα ομορφες και ομορφοι (με ή χωρις φωτοσοπ...το θεμα ειναι οτι εισαστε ομορφοι στην ψυχη και στον χαρακτηρα και τα υπολοιπα στην ακρη!!!!)
Μερικα γραμμαρια κατω και σημερα.Ξαναμπηκα στην τροχια μου και νιωθω τελειααααααα!!!!!
Πιο τελεια νιωθω οταν αρχιζουν ναρχονται κουβεντες παρατηρησης οτι εχω αρχισει και χανω.
Μονο που στεναχωριεμαι γιατι δεν προλαβαινω γυμναστηριο...
Κατι πρεπει να κανω μαυτο.
Φυσικα η φυσικη μου δραστηριοτητα ειναι 2πλασια των κανονικων ημερων αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδιο.
Κατι θα κανω και εκει...
Αγωνιστικους χαιτερισμους!!!:love:

----------


## need2loose

Αρχίζει και γίνεται γραφικό το 69+ ....69,6 και πάλι!

----------


## marimari

Ρε συ Μαγδα, μηπως ησουν για πολλα χρονια καποτε σαυτα τα κιλα;

----------


## helena73

καλησπερα,,70 σημερα...

δεν κανω τιποτα απο διατροφη...

αλλα το σκεφτομαι για να κοψω υδατανθρακες,,,με χαλανε πολυ....
ασχετο,ποιοι εχετε φειςμπουκ?

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, τί κανεις Ελενα? 100.0 σήμερα πρίν πάω δουλειά και χωρίς τουαλέτα. και υπερβολικα πρησμένη. Περιμένουμε νέα για σημαντικά μας θέματα και το άγχος δίνει και παίρνει.

----------


## marimari

Εγω εχω face.Στειλε μου με πμ. Ελενα

----------


## helena73

σου εστειλα,το πηρες?

----------


## marimari

οχι...ξαναπροσπαθησε

----------


## sweetOctober

δεν το παίρνεις όταν έχουν γεμίσει τα μηνύματα σ Μαρία μ

----------


## marimari

Το ξερω αλλα δεν πρεπει ναναι αυτο.Πηρα σημερα κι αλλο μυνημα και ηρθε κανονικα ενω ειδα οτι δεν ειναι γεματο.

----------


## helena73

σε εκανα αντ

----------


## ton76

θες κι εμενα ???

----------


## marimari

χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ρε συ Μαγδα, μηπως ησουν για πολλα χρονια καποτε σαυτα τα κιλα;


Δύσκολη ερώτηση αυτή! Τα μόνα κιλά που ήμουν για πολλά χρόνια ήταν τα 53-55. Από εκεί και πέρα το χάος!!!! Πραγματικά η ζωή μου είναι μια τρέλα! 'Η τρέχω με ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα προς τα πάνω ή κάνω δίαιτα! Φάση που να έμεινα σταθερά σε ένα βάρος δεν θυμάμαι καμιά άλλη! Φέτος έφτασα τα πιο πολλά κιλά ever! Έτσι το κόλλημα μου ξεκίνησε νωρίτερα, συνήθως επιβραδύνονταν η απώλεια (ποτέ τόσο πολύ) από τα 67 και κάτω. Η μόνη συσχέτιση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ότι ο ρυθμός απώλειας των κιλών μου μειώνεται πάρα πολύ μόλις χάσω τα πρώτα 7 κιλά. Μέχρι τώρα το ανώτερο βάρος που είχα φτάσει ήταν τα 74 κιλά οπότε η επιβράδυνση άρχιζε στα 67. Ή αν το δεις βάση χρόνου μετά από 7-8 εβδομάδες. Ίσως τόσο να χρειάζεται μέχρι ο οργανισμός μου μέχρι να συνηθίσει να λειτουργεί στις 1200 θερμίδες. Μετά αρκείται σε αυτές και δεν καίει παραπάνω, λες;

----------


## marimari

Γνωριζω οτι οταν πας να σπασεις το φραγμα των κιλων που ειχες για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πεφτεις σε απραξια...δεν χανεις αλλα μετα κατηφοριζεις πιο ευκολα.Αν σε νοιαζει τοοοοσο πολύ δυστυχως πρεπει ή να επισκετεις ενδοκρυνολογο ή διαιτολογο σοβαρο.

----------


## sweetOctober

Ετσι ειναι, ανεξαρτητως κιλων. Δηλ εμενα αυτο το "φραγμα" ειναι μια δεκαδα πανω απο τις Μαγδας αλλα εκει εχει συνηθισει εμενα ο δικος μου οργανισμος να βρισκεται. Αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο να ξεπερασει. (έχουμε καιρό ως τότε :starhit: )

----------


## marimari

Ευχομαι να ερθει κα να μην το καταλαβεις...

----------


## sweetOctober

προτιμω να μην! Αυτη τη φορα δεν θελω να τα χασω και να τα χασω κι γω κι ολοι γυρω μ απο τα νευρα μ ή την μονιμη ενασχοληση μ με το βαρος μ, προτιμω αργα αλλα για παντα. Εχω κουραστει Μαρια μ. Οταν θα φτασω καποτε κατω απο 80 πχ 78-79, θα προσπαθησω να χασω αλλα 5-6 κιλα ασφαλειας, αλλα και χαρας! Δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα πως ημουν τοτε.............................

----------


## marimari

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχεις κουραστει δυστυχως οχι μονο διατροφικα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Γνωριζω οτι οταν πας να σπασεις το φραγμα των κιλων που ειχες για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πεφτεις σε απραξια...δεν χανεις αλλα μετα κατηφοριζεις πιο ευκολα.Αν σε νοιαζει τοοοοσο πολύ δυστυχως πρεπει ή να επισκετεις ενδοκρυνολογο ή διαιτολογο σοβαρο.


Αυτό το έχω ακούσει και εγώ αλλά ισχύει πράγματι; Θα πάω σίγουρα σε διαιτολόγο ( το πόσο σοβαρός είναι θα φανεί)από εβδομάδα!
Μου ήρθε προσφορά μόνο με 19 ευρώ που περιλαμβάνει τα παρακάτω:
Ένα (1) Εξατομικευμένο, Μηνιαίο Πρόγραμμα Διατροφής, 
Συνολικά Τεσσάρων (4) Συνεδριών, 
με Τέσσερα (4) Εξατομικευμένα Εβδομαδιαία Διαιτητικά Προγράμματα.

Δύο (2) Σωματομετρήσεις στην 1η και στην 4η Συνεδρία, όπου πραγματοποιείται μέτρηση στα Χέρια, στο Στήθος, στη Μέση, στην Κοιλιά, στους Γοφούς και στους Μηρούς. 

Δύο (2) Ανθρωπομετρικές Αναλύσεις Σύστασης Σώματος με 
τον Υπερσύγχρονο Αναλυτή «In Body 170», όπου μπορείτε να μάθετε τα εξής: 

-	Βάρος (kg)
-	Μυϊκό ιστό (kg)
-	Λιπώδη ιστό (kg)
-	Ποσοστό λίπους (%)
-	Τμηματική ανάλυση λίπους ( χέρια- πόδια - κορμός)
-	Σπλαχνικό λίπος
-	Άλιπο ιστό (kg)
-	Τμηματική ανάλυση άλιπου ιστού (χέρια - πόδια - κορμός)
-	Συνολικά υγρά σώματος - κατακράτηση υγρών (lit)
-	Βασικό μεταβολισμό (kcal)
-	Δείκτη μάζας σώματος
-	Αυτόματο υπολογισμό αναλογίας μέσης - γοφών
-	Αυτόματο υπολογισμό του βάρους (λίπους ή μυϊκού ιστού) που χρειάζεται να βάλετε ή να χάσετε.
-	Σύγκριση όλων των αποτελεσμάτων με τις φυσιολογικές τιμές.
-	Βαθμολόγηση της συνολικής κατάστασης του σώματος (fitness score) με άριστα το 100.

Αυτόματη εκτύπωση των αποτελεσμάτων (και δυνατότητα σύγκρισης των αποτελεσμάτων με τα αποτελέσματα επόμενης μέτρησης).


* Ακριβώς ότι ζητούσα, μετρήσεις !!!! Θα συζητήσω μαζί του και την πορεία μου να δω αν έχει κάτι αξιόλογο να μας πει. Από το βιογραφικό του είδα ότι έχει προϋπηρεσία στα bodyline και στα Πρίνου. Αυτό δεν ξέρω πως να το εκλάβω! Σίγουρα θα έχει δει αρκετές περιπτώσεις αλλά απ' ότι ξέρω τα προγράμματα που είχαν αυτά τα ινστιτούτα ήταν τελείως τυποποιημένα. Ειδικά τα Πρίνου!

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα!!!!!!!!
Μερικα γραμμαρια κατω και σημερα και το ουσιοδες της χτεσινης ημερας ειναι οτι μπορεσα και "ισιωσα" το απο πρωι στραβωμενο διατροφικο πεδιο!!!!!!
Αυτο για μενα ειναι επιτυχια...!!!!!!!!!!!!
Το γυρισα σε θερμιδες και τοσωσα!!!!!
Μαγδα πολύ ωραιο μου φανταζει και καλα θα κανεις να πας.
Το μονο που με στραβωνει ειναι τα Πρινου...Για πολλους και διαφορους λογους που δεν χρειαζονται να αναφερθουν!!!!!!
Να πας.Κατι νιωθω οτι εκει κατι θα γινει :kiss:

----------


## sweetOctober

99.9 Καλημερα!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχεις κουραστει δυστυχως οχι μονο διατροφικα.


αν ειχα κουραστει υπερμετρα δε θα ημουν εδω. Δεν μπορωω να καταλαβω γιατι πρεπει να δειχνω αυτο διαρκως. εΙΜΑΙ εδω = αγωνιζομαι. Στην πορεια ολοι κουραζονται

----------


## marimari

Αλλο εννοω...δεν με καταλαβες...
Απλώς λεω αυτο και τιποτα περισσοτερο, τιποτα λιγοτερο οτι δειχνεις να εχεις κουραστει οχι τοσο απο την διαιτα αλλα απο ολα τα αλλα, ψυχολογικα, προσωπικα, εργασιακα κτλ...
Απλώς χαιδευε τον εαυτο σου περισσοτερο.Αγαπησε τον περισσοτερο.Τιποτα αλλο!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερα!!!!!!!!
> Μερικα γραμμαρια κατω και σημερα και το ουσιοδες της χτεσινης ημερας ειναι οτι μπορεσα και "ισιωσα" το απο πρωι στραβωμενο διατροφικο πεδιο!!!!!!
> Αυτο για μενα ειναι επιτυχια...!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Το γυρισα σε θερμιδες και τοσωσα!!!!!
> Μαγδα πολύ ωραιο μου φανταζει και καλα θα κανεις να πας.
> Το μονο που με στραβωνει ειναι τα Πρινου...Για πολλους και διαφορους λογους που δεν χρειαζονται να αναφερθουν!!!!!!
> Να πας.Κατι νιωθω οτι εκει κατι θα γινει :kiss:


Μπράβο που το έσωσες Μαρί είδα ότι την πάτησες με το άτιμο το λευκό ψωμάκι και το μέλι! Άσε παιδί μου μη σώσει και το φάμε ξανά το λευκό ψωμί! Στο κάτω κάτω είναι τελείως άχρηστο διατροφικά! Το πίτουρο έχει ένα σωρό πολύτιμα στοιχεία, μια χαρά είναι τα κρακεράκια σου!

Έκλεισα ραντεβού για Παρασκευή 29 του μηνός! Αυτό που μου ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι το τι θα δείξει ένα μήνα μετά σε σχέση με τον μυικό ιστό και το λίπος!

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ Μαρια μ δε το ειδα, δεν προλαβαινω σημερα καθολου, συγνωμη!! Εισαι αστερι που το εσωσες, ετσι πρεπει. NEVER never EVER give up!

----------


## marimari

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια!!!!!!!!!!!
Ναστε καλα και να ειμαστε γερες να παιρνουμε καθημερινα μαθηματακια!!!!
Αμαν αυτο το ψωμι.Πραγματικα ειναι απιστευτο που τοοοοσα χρονια δεν του ειχα δωσει την αξια που του πρεπει.Ενα τιποτα που μονο προβληματα φερνει-μην τα γενικευω-τουλαχιστον σε μενα.
Πηγαινε στο ραντεβου σου και κατι μου λεει οτι ολα θα ισιωσουν.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες με αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους.

----------


## need2loose

68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
Δεν είναι και δύσκολη η συντήρηση...
Help!!!!! Σήμερα είμαι πολύ πολύ απογοητευμένη!!!!!

----------


## helena73

εισαι 68 κ εισαι σταναχωμημενη?????????????????????ε οχι καλε,,,εγω πηγα 71..................με πολυ κοπο κ πολυ φαι βεβαια!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
μαγγα σε λιγο θα εισαι 67,μετα 66,,,

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> Δεν είναι και δύσκολη η συντήρηση...
> Help!!!!! Σήμερα είμαι πολύ πολύ απογοητευμένη!!!!!


Μαγδα μου μηπως ειναι λιγες οι 1100 ειδικα οταν κανεις αεροβια?? μηπως θελει να τρως λιγες παραπανω να παρει μπρος το σωμα??? εγω κανω βεβαια τριαδες και δυαδες και παω αρκετα παραπανω . Απο βαρος σταματησα να ζυγιζομαι μεχρι τουλαχιστον την αλλη Πεμπτη .Παντως οι γυρω μου λενε οτι εχει φτιαξει η διαθεση μου και αυτο οφειλεται μαλλον στην σεροτονινη και στο οτι δεν κανω πλεον(δοξα τω θεο) υπερφαγικα!!

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> Δεν είναι και δύσκολη η συντήρηση...
> Help!!!!! Σήμερα είμαι πολύ πολύ απογοητευμένη!!!!!


Σημερα πολύ με σταναχωρουν τα λογια σου...:sniff:
Δεν εχω κατι καινουριο να σου προσθεσω...ολα εχουν γραφτει πολλακις...
Αληθεια εχεις αρχισει να με προβληματιζεις.Κανε κατι.ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ...Ισως ενδοκρυνολογο...Τι να πω δεν ξερω!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

αγαπημένη μ Μάγδα πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου δώσω λίγη από τη θετική μ διάθεση. Δεν έχω κοιμηθεί μία αλλά τ αξαναβρήκα με τον άνθρωπο μ και ξαφνικά όλα καλά τα βλέπω. Μήπως να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο κι όχι με τη ζυγαριά? (ρίχνω μια ιδέα στο τραπέζι κι γω)


> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> ...


Μπράβο σου Τόνια Μπράβο!!!!!!! Εσύ κι αν είσαι αστέρι (είναι και η Μάγδα μας αλλά εσύ ειδικά...) Μπράβο σου!!!!!! Ευχομαι και στα προσωπικα σ να είχατε καλά νέα. Μπορώ να σ στείλω μήνυμα??

Συμφωνώ σε όσα λες!

Σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα γιατί χθες φάγαμε μια πίτσαο κάθε ένας και ήπιαμε λίγο!!!

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> Δεν είναι και δύσκολη η συντήρηση...
> Help!!!!! Σήμερα είμαι πολύ πολύ απογοητευμένη!!!!!


Μάγδα μου θα σου πω αυτό που μου είπες και χτες η ίδια!! Και ποια είναι η εναλλακτική;; Μην απογοητεύσεσαι και σου μιλάει ένας άνθρωπος που τα κολλήματα στη ζυγαριά τα χει φάει με το κουτάλι. Μάλιστα όταν είπα στη διαιτολόγο μου ότι έκανα 1200 θερμίδες και δεν έχανα μου είπε ότι γι αυτό δεν έχανα, επειδή έπαιρνα πολύ λίγες θερμίδες. Παίξε μια 1700 μια 1200 ίσως σε βοηθήσει. Όλα καλά θα πάνε  :Smile:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> αγαπημένη μ Μάγδα πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου δώσω λίγη από τη θετική μ διάθεση. Δεν έχω κοιμηθεί μία αλλά τ αξαναβρήκα με τον άνθρωπο μ και ξαφνικά όλα καλά τα βλέπω. Μήπως να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο κι όχι με τη ζυγαριά? (ρίχνω μια ιδέα στο τραπέζι κι γω)
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ε βεβαια καλε ρωτας???

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> εισαι 68 κ εισαι σταναχωμημενη?????????????????????ε οχι καλε,,,εγω πηγα 71..................με πολυ κοπο κ πολυ φαι βεβαια!!!!!!!
> μαγγα σε λιγο θα εισαι 67,μετα 66,,,


69 καλέ όχι 68! Είπαμε σε περιμένω  :Smile:  Σε μια εβδομάδα θα τα χάσεις τα 2 πρώτα κιλά και μετά πάμε μαζί παρακάτω, να μου φέρεις και τύχη. Απ΄όταν σταμάτησες εσύ κόλλησα και εγώ!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> ...


Το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά! Δίνω περιθώριο και την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι πάω για εξετάσεις.
Σκέφτηκα να το χειριστώ ως εξής : Την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται συνεχίζω κανονικά με 1200-1400 θερμίδες, Παρασκευή πάω διαιτολόγο να κάνω τις μετρήσεις μου και να δω αν έχει κάποια ιδέα γύρω από το τι πρέπει να κάνω. Ανάλογα με την πρόταση του ή την ακολουθώ για μια εβδομάδα ή αν δεν έχει κάτι αξιόλογο να προτείνει και εγώ παραμένω στάσιμη ακολουθώ για μια εβδομάδα διατροφή 1700-1800 θερμίδων. Ακολουθεί μια εβδομάδα όπου τεστάρω το αποτέλεσμα καταναλώνοντας και πάλι 1200-1400 θερμίδες και αν δεν γίνει και πάλι κάτι... αυτοκτονώ :smilegrin::shocked2::smilegrin:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> αγαπημένη μ Μάγδα πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου δώσω λίγη από τη θετική μ διάθεση. Δεν έχω κοιμηθεί μία αλλά τ αξαναβρήκα με τον άνθρωπο μ και ξαφνικά όλα καλά τα βλέπω. Μήπως να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο κι όχι με τη ζυγαριά? (ρίχνω μια ιδέα στο τραπέζι κι γω)
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ χαίρομαι που έχεις ευχάριστα νέα!!!! Να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο χμ... ασχολούμαι με διάφορα άλλα, αλλά αυτό είναι που με καίει!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> ...



Ξέρω και εγώ βρε Τόνια, τι να πω! Δίνω ακόμη μια εβδομάδα περιθώριο και μετά θα ανέβω 1700-1800 να δω τι θα γίνει!
Όλως παραδόξως η διάθεση μου είναι αρκετά καλή και άμα μου έκανε τη χάρη η ζυγαριά να πέσει λίγο, θα ήμουν super!
Χαίρομαι που έστρωσες!!!! Ελπίζω σύντομα να δεις και τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,9 .... και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 18 ημέρες ήμουν 68,8.
> Βρήκα πως θα συντηρούμε στο βάρος που είμαι τώρα!!!!!
> 1100-1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως + 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερόβια και όργανα με διάρκεια 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά
> ...


Αυτό σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και αυτό είναι που με κρατάει, ποια είναι η εναλλακτική μου;
Καμια!!!! Αυτόν το δρόμο πρέπει να τον πάω, δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή, ακόμη και αν γυρίσω πίσω και τον παρατήσω όταν πάρω και πάλι απόφαση να πάω εκεί που θέλω αυτός θα είναι μπροστά μου. Ποιο το νόημα να τον εγκαταλείψω; Υπάρχει ένα μέρος που θέλω να πάω και ένας δρόμος....και ένα μέρος που δεν θέλω να γυρίσω ποτέ και με τίποτα. Άρα θα πάω μπροστά ακόμη και σέρνοντας όπως λέει και το quote που έχω στην υπογραφή μου!
Ναι θα παίξω με τις θερμίδες, θα κάνω πολλά κόλπα, δεν μπορεί κάποιο θα πιάσει  :Smile:

----------


## pink_90

Βασικά εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι όσο τρελαινόμαστε, όσο το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας. όσο μας γίνεται εμμονή τότε είναι που κολλάει η ζυγαριά για τα καλά. Πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το ξεχάσουμε να μπει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας. Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα γλυτώσουμε πολλά. Γιατί αν σκεφτόμαστε μόνο αυτό στο τέλος θα μας τρελλάνει, μιλάω ειλικρινά και για σένα και για μένα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> Βασικά εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι όσο τρελαινόμαστε, όσο το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας. όσο μας γίνεται εμμονή τότε είναι που κολλάει η ζυγαριά για τα καλά. Πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το ξεχάσουμε να μπει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας. Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα γλυτώσουμε πολλά. Γιατί αν σκεφτόμαστε μόνο αυτό στο τέλος θα μας τρελλάνει, μιλάω ειλικρινά και για σένα και για μένα.



Νιώθω ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει χωρίς να γίνεται κάτι, μένω στάσιμη και επιμηκύνεται το διάστημα που πρέπει να ζω με ένα σώμα που έχω αποφασίσει ότι δεν μου κάνει και θέλω να αλλάξω. Θέλω τόσο πολύ να νιώσω και πάλι ανάλαφρο το σώμα μου! Να πάω για ψώνια και να διαλέξω κάτι με βάση το τι μου αρέσει και όχι τι κολακεύει τα επιπλέον κιλά μου. Να στέκομαι μπροστά στον καθρέπτη και να μη γυρνάω αλλού το βλέμμα μου.Θέλω να ζήσω και πάλι ελεύθερη, μου έχει λείψει !!!!
Μήπως αν τρελαθούμε θα καίμε περισσότερες θερμίδες ; :P
:smilegrin:

----------


## pink_90

Χμ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα όμως! Αλλά....πάντα υπάρχει αυτό το αλλά!! Δυστυχώς ο δρόμοε θα ναι πάντα μακρύς. Και ίσως σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να ναι για καλό γιατί έτσι ίσως τον εκτιμήσουμε. Είναι μαθηματικό βέβαιο ότι όσο πιο γρήγορα έχανα κιλά στο παρελθόν τόσο πιο γρήγορα τα παιρνα πίσω. Ενώ τώρα πιστεύω θα το σκεφτώ πολύ περισσότερο να φάω εκείνη τη σοκολάτα γιατί θα ξέρω καλά τι θ ακολουθήσει. Σκέψου κιόλας ότι εγώ είμαι 22 χρονών και δε ζω σαν τις κοπέλες της ηλικίας μου, αυτά που περιγράφεις τα νιώθω ακόμα πιο έντονα. Προς Θεού δεν εννοώ βέβαια ότι το να αισθάνεσαι όμορφα με τον εαυτό σου είναι ηλικιακό προνόμιο, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα όλα αυτά είναι πιο τεταμένα όταν είσαι σ αυτή την ηλικία και λες τι να βάλω πάλι σ αυτή την έξοδο, άραγε θα με προσέξει ο τάδε, πώς θα πάω για μπάνιο όλοι θα κοιτάνε το σώμα μου και άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Το πιστεύω ότι όσο πιο μικροί είμαστε τόσο πιο πολύ έμφαση δίνουμε στο θέμα εμφάνισης. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω γιατί εσύ απ όσο θυμαμαι τα έβαλες τελευταία τα κιλά και κυρίως ήσουν αδύνατη. Πολύ λογικό να θες να γυρίσεις σ αυτό και να βιάζεσαι, απλά εγώ λαχταράω να το ζήσω για πρώτη φορά σαν ενήλικη.
Και όχι αν τρελαθούμε δε θα χασουμε γρηγορότερα, τσεκαρισμένο :P

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> Χμ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα όμως! Αλλά....πάντα υπάρχει αυτό το αλλά!! Δυστυχώς ο δρόμοε θα ναι πάντα μακρύς. Και ίσως σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να ναι για καλό γιατί έτσι ίσως τον εκτιμήσουμε. Είναι μαθηματικό βέβαιο ότι όσο πιο γρήγορα έχανα κιλά στο παρελθόν τόσο πιο γρήγορα τα παιρνα πίσω. Ενώ τώρα πιστεύω θα το σκεφτώ πολύ περισσότερο να φάω εκείνη τη σοκολάτα γιατί θα ξέρω καλά τι θ ακολουθήσει. Σκέψου κιόλας ότι εγώ είμαι 22 χρονών και δε ζω σαν τις κοπέλες της ηλικίας μου, αυτά που περιγράφεις τα νιώθω ακόμα πιο έντονα. Προς Θεού δεν εννοώ βέβαια ότι το να αισθάνεσαι όμορφα με τον εαυτό σου είναι ηλικιακό προνόμιο, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα όλα αυτά είναι πιο τεταμένα όταν είσαι σ αυτή την ηλικία και λες τι να βάλω πάλι σ αυτή την έξοδο, άραγε θα με προσέξει ο τάδε, πώς θα πάω για μπάνιο όλοι θα κοιτάνε το σώμα μου και άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Το πιστεύω ότι όσο πιο μικροί είμαστε τόσο πιο πολύ έμφαση δίνουμε στο θέμα εμφάνισης. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω γιατί εσύ απ όσο θυμαμαι τα έβαλες τελευταία τα κιλά και κυρίως ήσουν αδύνατη. Πολύ λογικό να θες να γυρίσεις σ αυτό και να βιάζεσαι, απλά εγώ λαχταράω να το ζήσω για πρώτη φορά σαν ενήλικη.
> Και όχι αν τρελαθούμε δε θα χασουμε γρηγορότερα, τσεκαρισμένο :P


Βέβαια σε καταλαβαίνω και στηρίζω την απόφαση σου να αδυνατίσεις με όλη μου την καρδιά! Θα τα καταφέρεις και θα είναι τόσο όμορφα! Πράγματι, τα κιλά τα πήρα τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια, στα 29 μου! Όλα τα προηγούμενα το πάλευα και ήμουν ο.κ. 
Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες για την ηλικία. Αν δεν ντυθείς τώρα να βάλεις αυτά που λαχταράς, πότε; Έυχομαι να το νιώσεις πιο γρήγορα απ΄όσο ελπίζεις. Να ρυθμιστούν όλα και να φύγουν τα κιλά χωρίς να το περιμένεις!
Στη θάλασσα η αλήθεια ποτέ δεν ένιωθα καλά ακόμη και στα 53 κιλά. Βλέπεις πάντα κάτι δεν μου άρεσε πάνω μου, τόσο χαζή ήμουν! Ελπίζω να εκτιμήσεις στο έπακρο το επίτευγμα σου όταν τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Βέβαια σε καταλαβαίνω και στηρίζω την απόφαση σου να αδυνατίσεις με όλη μου την καρδιά! Θα τα καταφέρεις και θα είναι τόσο όμορφα! Πράγματι, τα κιλά τα πήρα τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια, στα 29 μου! Όλα τα προηγούμενα το πάλευα και ήμουν ο.κ. 
> Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες για την ηλικία. Αν δεν ντυθείς τώρα να βάλεις αυτά που λαχταράς, πότε; Έυχομαι να το νιώσεις πιο γρήγορα απ΄όσο ελπίζεις. Να ρυθμιστούν όλα και να φύγουν τα κιλά χωρίς να το περιμένεις!
> Στη θάλασσα η αλήθεια ποτέ δεν ένιωθα καλά ακόμη και στα 53 κιλά. Βλέπεις πάντα κάτι δεν μου άρεσε πάνω μου, τόσο χαζή ήμουν! Ελπίζω να εκτιμήσεις στο έπακρο το επίτευγμα σου όταν τα καταφέρεις!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύυυ για το όμορφα λόγια σου!! Μακάρι να γίνουν όπως τα λες όλα, το ίδιο εύχομαι και για σένα  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Bravissimo Tasso!!! 
Σήμερα 99.9, εντυπωσιακό γιατί προχθές μέχρι τις 2 το βράδυ τρώγαμε πίτσες. Χθες δε ζυγίστηκα αλλά άρχισα πρωτεινική διατροφή κι έτρωγα μέχρι τις 1 το βράδυ πάλι. Σήμερα χωρίς τουαλέτα περίμενα να δω ένα 101-102. Κι όμως φαίνεται άρχισε ήδη να λειτουργεί η διατροφή  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, πως πάτε? 99.5-99.6 :bouncy:

----------


## need2loose

68.2! Υποθέτω ότι οφείλεται εν μέρει σε αφυδάτωση λόγω της χθεσινής οινοποσίας. Ήπια μπόλικο νερό αλλά και πάλι...

----------


## sweetOctober

εμένα το ποτό μου ανεβάζει το βάρος! Μπράβο σ! Ισως να ειχες χασει κι αλλο ανδεν ειχες πιει.

----------


## need2loose

Εγώ από παλιά αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι την επόμενη από πολύ ποτό κατεβαίνει πολύ χαμηλά το βάρος μου (μάλλον λόγω αφυδάτωσης), τη μεθεπόμενη ανεβαίνει πολύ ψηλά (μάλλον λόγω παρακράτησης) και την 3η φαίνεται το αληθινό βάρος. Εννοείτε με δεδομένο ότι τρως λίγο την ημέρα που πίνεις και κρατάς χαμηλά τις θερμίδες εγώ π.χ εχθές σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ξεπέρασα τις 1300-1400 θερμίδες!
Σε φάσεις που πίνεις αλλά τρως φυσιολογικά δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι ισχύει γιατί δεν ζυγίζομαι.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι το σώμα μου σήμερα φαίνεται πολύ μαζεμένο, είναι εντυπωσιακό λες και αδυνάτισα μέσα σε μια ημέρα! Προφανώς κάτι έγινε με τα παρακρατημένα υγρά, τι να πω;

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_Εννοείτε με δεδομένο ότι τρως λίγο την ημέρα που πίνεις και κρατάς χαμηλά τις θερμίδες εγώ π.χ εχθές σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ξεπέρασα τις 1300-1400 θερμίδες!


με το ποτό ή χωρίς? Και για πόσο και τί ποτό μιλάς? Γιατί έχει πολλές μα πολλές θερμίδες :wink2:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_Εννοείτε με δεδομένο ότι τρως λίγο την ημέρα που πίνεις και κρατάς χαμηλά τις θερμίδες εγώ π.χ εχθές σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ξεπέρασα τις 1300-1400 θερμίδες!
> 
> 
> με το ποτό ή χωρίς? Και για πόσο και τί ποτό μιλάς? Γιατί έχει πολλές μα πολλές θερμίδες :wink2:


Με το λευκό κρασί, περίπου 600-700 θερμίδες
περίπου 700 θερμίδες ακόμη από το φαγητό της ημέρας

----------


## sweetOctober

καλα αφου χθες εγραφες οτι εφαγες 1300 θερμιδες χωρις κρασι, με 2 καλαμακια που τα ειχες βαλει 660 θερμιδες και σε πειραζαμε με την Ελενα, ή εγώ μπερδεέυτηκα και ήταν προχθες?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Mπραβο need για το 68.2 ! Γιατί δεν αλλάζεις το τικεράκι να το βλέπεις να χαίρεσαι ; ας είναι και προσωρινό (αν και δεν νομίζω) , είναι αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή  :Wink:  αντε και εις κατωτερα λοιπόν  :Smile:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> καλα αφου χθες εγραφες οτι εφαγες 1300 θερμιδες χωρις κρασι, με 2 καλαμακια που τα ειχες βαλει 660 θερμιδες και σε πειραζαμε με την Ελενα, ή εγώ μπερδεέυτηκα και ήταν προχθες?


όχι καλέ προχθές ήταν αυτό! Που λέγαμε ότι στο Lala's cook το έχει το σουβλάκι 40 γρ και εγώ έφαγα με 2 σουβλάκια 210 γρ !!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Mπραβο need για το 68.2 ! Γιατί δεν αλλάζεις το τικεράκι να το βλέπεις να χαίρεσαι ; ας είναι και προσωρινό (αν και δεν νομίζω) , είναι αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή  αντε και εις κατωτερα λοιπόν



φοβήθηκα να ενθουσιαστώ μη μου ξαναδείξει πάλι 69 κιλά και αρχίσω να τσιρίζω! Τώρα μετά από φαγητό και νερά με δείχνει 68,5 οπότε αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι πράγματι κατέβηκα! Επιτέλους!!!!! Αν ισχύει και αύριο επιτέλους θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Mπραβο need για το 68.2 ! Γιατί δεν αλλάζεις το τικεράκι να το βλέπεις να χαίρεσαι ; ας είναι και προσωρινό (αν και δεν νομίζω) , είναι αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή  αντε και εις κατωτερα λοιπόν 
> 
> 
> ...


 ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!μπραβο κουκλα!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και στα δικα σου Τόνια μου!!!!

----------


## need2loose

68,1 σήμερα πλέον πιστεύω ότι είναι αλήθεια!
Το θέμα είναι ότι έγινε σε μια ημέρα! Μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ περίεργο!
Με βάση τα σημερινά δεδομένα μπορώ να πω ότι έκανα 20 ημέρες για να χάσω 700 γρ. Από αυτές τις 20 ημέρες 2 το έριξα έξω και έφαγα πολύ! Άρα πάμε στις 18 από αυτές βγάζω και 3 που χρειάστηκαν πάνω κάτω για να ισοφαρίσω τις επιπλέον θερμίδες που έφαγα όταν το έριξα έξω, πάμε στις 15 ημέρες.

----------


## helena73

μπραβο μαγδααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Προηγούμενη Τρίτη 97.9 , σήμερα 97.5! Μετά από επτά μήνες και -35% είδα κόλλημα! Είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι η εβδομαδιαία μου απώλεια είναι μόλις 400 γρμ. Δεν τίθεται θέμα κατακρατήσεων ή τουαλέτας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Συνεχίζω ως έχει. Κι όση απώλεια έρθει, όποτε έρθει. Πάντως απέχω πολύ από τον βασικό μου στόχο ώστε να έχει αρχίσει η κάμψη.


Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ο οργανισμός σου θέλει απλά λίγο χρόνο να ξεκουραστεί και μετά να συνεχίσει με παρόμοιους ρυθμούς όπως έκανε μέχρι τώρα. Το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστεί να ανεβάσεις λίγο τις θερμίδες για να στανιάρει και να πάρει και πάλι εμπρός!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> μπραβο μαγδααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα


ευχαριστώ :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδαααααααααααααα αδυνατισες παιδι μ????Ποσο ησουν? Μπράβο!!!! Επεσες πιο κατω απο τα προηγουμενα κατω σου?????? (finally :P μας έφαγες :P :P :P αστειέυομαι!!)
Μάγδα σουβλάκια τα 40 γρ. κρέας έχουν 90 θερμίδες (χοιρινά) άρα τα 210 που έφαγες είχαν 470 κι όχι 660 που τα μέτρησες, δηλ. και πάλι εκείνη τη μέρα ήσουν -200 θερμίδες από τις 1300 που υπολόγιζες (αυτό σου λέγαμε με την Ελενα οτι ησουν υποθερμιδικη)
* δεβρίσκω το αντίστοιχο θέμα να στο γράψω

----------


## sweetOctober

ναι βρε Τάσο θα σε παρηγορησει η Μάγδα που αν δε χάνει ένα κιλό τη βδομάδα 68 κιλά κορμάρα πέφτει στη μαύρη κατάθλιψη!!! Παιδιά είπαμε, το 1% του βάρους μας το πολύ σε λίπος ανά βδομάδα. Κι όχι πάντα. Το πολύ!


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Προηγούμενη Τρίτη 97.9 , σήμερα 97.5! Μετά από επτά μήνες και -35% είδα κόλλημα! Είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι η εβδομαδιαία μου απώλεια είναι μόλις 400 γρμ. Δεν τίθεται θέμα κατακρατήσεων ή τουαλέτας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Συνεχίζω ως έχει. Κι όση απώλεια έρθει, όποτε έρθει. Πάντως απέχω πολύ από τον βασικό μου στόχο ώστε να έχει αρχίσει η κάμψη.
> 
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ο οργανισμός σου θέλει απλά λίγο χρόνο να ξεκουραστεί και μετά να συνεχίσει με παρόμοιους ρυθμούς όπως έκανε μέχρι τώρα. Το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστεί να ανεβάσεις λίγο τις θερμίδες για να στανιάρει και να πάρει και πάλι εμπρός!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδαααααααααααααα αδυνατισες παιδι μ????Ποσο ησουν? Μπράβο!!!! Επεσες πιο κατω απο τα προηγουμενα κατω σου?????? (finally :P μας έφαγες :P :P :P αστειέυομαι!!)
> Μάγδα σουβλάκια τα 40 γρ. κρέας έχουν 90 θερμίδες (χοιρινά) άρα τα 210 που έφαγες είχαν 470 κι όχι 660 που τα μέτρησες, δηλ. και πάλι εκείνη τη μέρα ήσουν -200 θερμίδες από τις 1300 που υπολόγιζες (αυτό σου λέγαμε με την Ελενα οτι ησουν υποθερμιδικη)
> * δεβρίσκω το αντίστοιχο θέμα να στο γράψω



Χαχαχαχα το ξέρω ότι σας έφαγα :P ελπίζω να μη μου χρεώσεται υπερφαγικά εξ' αιτίας των νεύρων που σας προκάλεσα :P
εγώ πλέον στηρίζομαι σε αυτό το θερμιδομετρητή επειδή είναι πολύ πιο αναλυτικός και με βόλεψε!
Σύμφωνα με αυτό http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nu...onamount=1.000 ( που τον θεωρώ πιο σωστό από το lala cook) τόσες ήταν οι θερμίδες μου!
Πάντως ειδικά για το σουβλάκι όλα είναι σχετικά επειδή το λίπος μπορεί να διαφέρει κατά πολύ από το ένα στο άλλο.
Αχ, αχ για να δούμε το επόμενο κιλό πότε θα το χάσω... να εύχεστε να είναι πιο σύντομα γιατί την πατήσατε πάλι :P

*τα θυμάμαι όλα όσα είχαμε πει, μάλιστα δεν ήταν η Έλενα ήταν η Τόνια που τα λέγαμε.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ναι βρε Τάσο θα σε παρηγορησει η Μάγδα που αν δε χάνει ένα κιλό τη βδομάδα 68 κιλά κορμάρα πέφτει στη μαύρη κατάθλιψη!!! Παιδιά είπαμε, το 1% του βάρους μας το πολύ σε λίπος ανά βδομάδα. Κι όχι πάντα. Το πολύ!
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ε όχι και κορμάρα στα 68 !!!! Κάτσε, ίσα ίσα τώρα άρχισα λίγο να στρώνω... έχω μπράτσα σαν ψωμιά και περιφέρεια... ας μην πω καλύτερα!
Αν δεν πέσω κάτω από τα 60 κορμάρα δεν παίζει. Επιπλέον αν δεν πέσω και κάτω από τα 25 (χρόνια) πάλι δεν παίζει... άρα γενικά κορμάρα - Μάγδα 1-0 :P
Καλέ δεν τον παρηγορώ σε λίγο είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα πάρει πάλι μπρος και θα είναι μια χαρά. Έχει ένα τεράστιο ατού: είναι άνδρας!!!! 
Μη μου μικραίνεις τον καημό ρε Δήμητρα συνολικά χρειάστηκαν 20 ημέρες για να να χάσω 700 γρ. Πριν από αυτό είχα κάνει άλλο πόσο καιρό που δεν κατέβαινα και ήμουν ακόμη στον 2ο μήνα!
Εσύ πάλι τι μιλάς; 2 μέρες κάνεις δίαιτα 1 θυμώνεις και το χαλάς και ύστερα κάνεις υπομονή μια μέρα και τσουπ κατεβαίνεις. Μας ρώτησε εμάς τι ζόρι τραβάμε; :P

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 68,1 σήμερα πλέον πιστεύω ότι είναι αλήθεια!
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έγινε σε μια ημέρα! Μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ περίεργο!
> Με βάση τα σημερινά δεδομένα μπορώ να πω ότι έκανα 20 ημέρες για να χάσω 700 γρ. Από αυτές τις 20 ημέρες 2 το έριξα έξω και έφαγα πολύ! Άρα πάμε στις 18 από αυτές βγάζω και 3 που χρειάστηκαν πάνω κάτω για να ισοφαρίσω τις επιπλέον θερμίδες που έφαγα όταν το έριξα έξω, πάμε στις 15 ημέρες.


Μια χαρα Μαγδα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αχ εχω μια αγωνια για την Πεμπτη αλλο πραγμα μακαρι και στα δικα μου!!!:starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> αχ εχω μια αγωνια για την Πεμπτη αλλο πραγμα μακαρι και στα δικα μου!!!:starhit:


Άντε θα είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα εβδομάδα για να δούμε τι μετρήσεις θα έχουμε! 
Είμαι περίεργη να δω τι ποσοστό λίπους θα μου βγάλει και ακόμη πιο περίεργη να δω σε ένα μήνα πόσο από το βάρος που θα χάσω θα προέρχεται από λίπος.
Άρα Πέμπτη - Παρασκευή έχουμε εξελίξεις.
Η marimari που είναι; Μου έλειψε!

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχχα :roll: έχω λίωσει!!
έλα να σ πω δεν έχω χρόνο να δω το θερμιδομετρητή σου αλλά είχες πεί πρόσθετες και αφαιρούσες λάδια που τα άλειψε ο ψήστης κι άλλα ωραία. Νομίζω προσπαθείς να κάνεις κόλπα να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες σου χωρίς να φας. Αυτό μπορεί να σε ξεγελάσει, αλλά όχι το σώμα σου που κολλάει και θέλει φαεί κι όχι να το ξεγελάσεις με δήθεν παραπάνω φαί.
Επίσης στα γρήγορα να σ πω πως (λογικά θα το ξέρεις αλλά οφείλω να το θυμήσω) πρέπει με ένα εργαλείο να τα δουλεύεις όλα για να έχεις την ίδια απόκλιση. Ο θερμιδομετρητής της λαλα κουκ είναι κλασσικός, όλοι με αυτό τα υπολογίζουν ή με fitday. (αλήθεια γιατί δε τα βάζεις στο φιτντει εσύ παιδί μ που ασχολείσαι παραπάνω?) 
Εμένα η λύση τευτέρι 360 γρ. φασολάδα χ θερμίδες, 400 γρ. φασολάδα 600 (παράδειγμα) θερμίδες. χ=... με βολεύει καλύτερα από όλα
Απλή μέθοδος των τριών και τέλος. Και στο ταξίδι μπορώ να το πάρω μαζί μ και παντού. 



:roll::roll:

----------


## sweetOctober

θα πας στα πρινου τελικα? Τονια εσυ πως πας? Κοριτσια φευγω ειμαι πηγμενη πνιγμενη χαμος + παλιοκαιρος + παιδι ψιλοαρρωστουλακι


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> αχ εχω μια αγωνια για την Πεμπτη αλλο πραγμα μακαρι και στα δικα μου!!!:starhit:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> χαχαχαχχα :roll: έχω λίωσει!!
> έλα να σ πω δεν έχω χρόνο να δω το θερμιδομετρητή σου αλλά είχες πεί πρόσθετες και αφαιρούσες λάδια που τα άλειψε ο ψήστης κι άλλα ωραία. Νομίζω προσπαθείς να κάνεις κόλπα να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες σου χωρίς να φας. Αυτό μπορεί να σε ξεγελάσει, αλλά όχι το σώμα σου που κολλάει και θέλει φαεί κι όχι να το ξεγελάσεις με δήθεν παραπάνω φαί.
> Επίσης στα γρήγορα να σ πω πως (λογικά θα το ξέρεις αλλά οφείλω να το θυμήσω) πρέπει με ένα εργαλείο να τα δουλεύεις όλα για να έχεις την ίδια απόκλιση. Ο θερμιδομετρητής της λαλα κουκ είναι κλασσικός, όλοι με αυτό τα υπολογίζουν ή με fitday. (αλήθεια γιατί δε τα βάζεις στο φιτντει εσύ παιδί μ που ασχολείσαι παραπάνω?) 
> Εμένα η λύση τευτέρι 360 γρ. φασολάδα χ θερμίδες, 400 γρ. φασολάδα 600 (παράδειγμα) θερμίδες. χ=... με βολεύει καλύτερα από όλα
> Απλή μέθοδος των τριών και τέλος. Και στο ταξίδι μπορώ να το πάρω μαζί μ και παντού. 
> 
> :roll::roll:


Αν σου πω ότι το δοκίμασα το fitday και το βαριέμαι! 
Τον θερμιδομετρητή που λες τον έχω από τα πρώτα μου βήματα στη δίαιτα. Απλά δεν έχει τόσες πολλές διευκρινίσεις όπως αυτός που σου λέω, επιπλέον αυτός έχει και αναλυτικά τη διατροφική ανάλυση. Anyway τώρα το θυμήθηκα ρε εσύ και με έκανες να γελάσω! Καλά λες μετρούσα και τα λάδια του ψήστη χαχαχα, ε, να μη τα μετρήσω; Αφού και αυτά θερμίδες έχουν ....:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:
Απλή μέθοδος των 3 παίζει με όλους τους θερμιδομετρητές αλλιώς που να βγάλεις άκρη... :P

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> θα πας στα πρινου τελικα? Τονια εσυ πως πας? Κοριτσια φευγω ειμαι



Όχι δεν είναι Πρίνου απλά ο διαιτολόγος έγραφε ότι είχε προυπηρεσία σε πρίνου και bodyline. Γεγονός που δεν εκτιμώ ιδιαιτέρως.... εγώ για τις μετρήσεις πάω... δεν ελπίζω και σε τίποτα από διατροφικές συμβουλές, αν μου πει κάτι ενδιαφέρον, θα εκπλαγώ ευχάριστα. Για να δούμε...

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> χαχαχαχχα :roll: έχω λίωσει!!
> έλα να σ πω δεν έχω χρόνο να δω το θερμιδομετρητή σου αλλά είχες πεί πρόσθετες και αφαιρούσες λάδια που τα άλειψε ο ψήστης κι άλλα ωραία. Νομίζω προσπαθείς να κάνεις κόλπα να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες σου χωρίς να φας. Αυτό μπορεί να σε ξεγελάσει, αλλά όχι το σώμα σου που κολλάει και θέλει φαεί κι όχι να το ξεγελάσεις με δήθεν παραπάνω φαί.
> Επίσης στα γρήγορα να σ πω πως (λογικά θα το ξέρεις αλλά οφείλω να το θυμήσω) πρέπει με ένα εργαλείο να τα δουλεύεις όλα για να έχεις την ίδια απόκλιση. Ο θερμιδομετρητής της λαλα κουκ είναι κλασσικός, όλοι με αυτό τα υπολογίζουν ή με fitday. (αλήθεια γιατί δε τα βάζεις στο φιτντει εσύ παιδί μ που ασχολείσαι παραπάνω?) 
> ...


οχι στο φιτντει, εκει τα υπολογιζει αυτοματα και δεν χρειαζεται εσυ να κανεις τιποτε. Καλυτερο λινκ απο το δικο σου, εισαι λιγο μαζοχα κι συ (το εχουμε αυτο ολες βλεπω :smug b: )
Αγαπη αμα ειναι σε αυτα που λεει ο θερμιδομετρητης να προσθετεις τον αερα που πετουσε πανω απο το φαι, το λαδι που τυχον εβαλε ο ψηστης (καλαμακια λεει η λεξη, μεσα ειναι κι αυτο, αλλιως θα ελεγε ψητο σχαρας) κτλ κτλ ανεβαζεις πολυ τις θερμιδες χωρις να τις εχεις φαει. μετα κολλα ο μεταβολισμος σ και μας τρως. Στο λεω και στο ξαναλεω αλλα εισαι κλασσικη αιγοκερινα ξεροκεφαλη μαλλον (δεν εχω ιδεα απο ζωδια αλλα μαθαινω μεσα απο τα ατομα!). Οποτε δε το ξαναλεω, μονο μια ακομη φορα, φαε και μη μας τρως :P έτσι για να ευθυμήσουμε λιγουλάκι.
Πραγματικά που ειναι η Μαρία? Πάω έχω ένα στομάχι χάλια, πρωί πρωί τρώγαμε χαλβάδες και ξηροκάρπια και σοκολάτες με τον άντρα μ. Μετά συνέχισα κανονικά τη μέρα μ. Περίεργα πράγματα! Παλιά δε θα σταματούσα ποτέ να τρώω...Αϋριο θα ζυγιστώ πια και το βλέπω το εγγεφαλικό να έρχεται! Αχ ήταν ωραία όμως, Ηπια και αμιτα μοσιον που τη λατρευω!!!!!!!!!!!!! τι άλλο. Δε θυμάμαι.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> θα πας στα πρινου τελικα? Τονια εσυ πως πας? Κοριτσια φευγω ειμαι
> 
> 
> ...


ωραια να πεις και σε μας, αν δε σου αρεσει αυτο που θα ακουσεις δωσε μου τα 68 κιλα σου να τρωω οτι θελω κι ελα στα 100 να ριξεις εσυ το βαρος μου που κουραστηκα :P

*p;era apo tin plaka perimenw nea soy kai agwniw ki gw mazi sou na to ksereis

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το ξέρω το fitday, το χρησιμοποίησα στην αρχή της Άτκινς μέχρι να εξοικειωθώ με τη μέτρηση υδατανθράκων. Εκεί θα έπρεπε να τα περνάω ένα ένα για να μου βγάλει το σύνολο θερμίδων. Εγώ κατά 95% τις θερμίδες τις ξέρω οπότε δεν μου χρειάζεται. Μπορεί ας πούμε να χρειαστεί 2-3 την εβδομάδα να ψάξω τις θερμίδες από ένα τρόφιμο.
Τώρα πέρα από τη πλάκα ρε εσύ, είναι δυνατόν να μην υπολογίζεις το λάδι στο delivery; Αφού γυάλιζε καλά καλά το σουβλάκι, το είχε κάνει το μπανάκι του, σου λέω :P Κανένα δυο κ.γ τα είχε λουστεί, να κάνω το κορόιδο; Να το παίξω ανήξερη; τι να κάνω;
Στον θερμιδομετρητή δεν το έψαξα ως σουβλάκι, το έψαξα ως χοιρινό με 58% λίπος, οι θερμίδες αφορούσαν καθαρά το κρέας αλάδωτο! Το σουβλάκι σου σαν αναζήτηση μπορεί να σε ρίξει πολύ έξω. Για παράδειγμα αν δεν τα είχα ζυγίσει και έπαιρνα υπόψη τι λέει το lala cook ως σουβλάκι θα ήμουν πολύ εκτός.
Για τους Αιγόκερους ένα έχω να σου πω, είμαστε ξεροκέφαλοι αλλά πολύ πολύ ειλικρινείς, πιστοί στους φίλους και έντιμοι, αν γνωρίσεις Αιγόκερο, μη τον φοβάσαι, απλά κάνε υπομονή μερικές φορές που θα σου πρήζει τα... :P
Από την άλλη λόγω του ότι μας διακρίνει η πολύ αναλυτική σκέψη δεν πιστεύω σε ζώδια :P

----------


## ton76

Πραγματικα δε ξανατρωω χοιρινο σουβλακι!!!!:grind:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> Πραγματικα δε ξανατρωω χοιρινο σουβλακι!!!!:grind:


μπορεί να έχουν αρκετές θερμίδες αλλά προσφέρουν και τον αντίστοιχο κορεσμό! 210 γρ είναι πολύ κρέας!!!! Με χορταίνει πάρα πολύ και για πολύ ώρα συν του ότι είναι πολύ νόστιμα!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

μια χαρά είναι τα καλαμάκια, εγώ τα παίρνω ψητά από ψησταριά χωρίς λάδια  :Big Grin:  επίσης είιναι τέλειο το κοτόπουλο!
Καλημέρα 101.5 (μετά από υπερφαγικό)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μια χαρά είναι τα καλαμάκια, εγώ τα παίρνω ψητά από ψησταριά χωρίς λάδια  επίσης είιναι τέλειο το κοτόπουλο!
> Καλημέρα 101.5 (μετά από υπερφαγικό)


Έχεις αποδείξεις ότι δεν έχουν λάδια; :P :P :P

----------


## need2loose

68.1 και σήμερα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μια χαρά είναι τα καλαμάκια, εγώ τα παίρνω ψητά από ψησταριά χωρίς λάδια  επίσης είιναι τέλειο το κοτόπουλο!
> Καλημέρα 101.5 (μετά από υπερφαγικό)
> 
> ...


πάντα! Ξέρω μέχρι και πόσο μέλι βάζουν στην σαλατοσως τους ανα μερίδα  :Smile: ! 
Μάγδα δε μ είπες είναι το χαμηλότερο βάρος σου ή έχεις δεί και 7? (67)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


καλέ εγώ δεν εμπιστεύομαι τη μάνα μου σε τέτοια θέματα, το ψητά θα εμπιστευθώ; :P
- Μαμά, κάνω δίαιτα μη βάλεις πολύ λάδι στο φαγητό....
- Καλά παιδί μου...

και μετά κανονικότατο το λάδι και το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν το παραδέχεται! Αφού μου το έχει αποκαλύψει ότι κρυφά μου έβαζε λάδι στο παρελθόν... Τι να κάνουν και αυτές ... Η γενιά τους δεν κουβαλούσε τέτοια τρέλα με το βάρος.

Το κατώτερο βάρος που καταφέρνω να φτάσω εδώ και χρόνια είναι το 64! Μετά το χάος! Το κοντέρ αρχίζει και ανεβαίνει με μεγάλη ταχύτητα! Από το 2006 που ήμουν το καλοκαίρι στα 60 κιλά αυτό είναι το επόμενο κατώτερο βάρος που έχω καταφέρει με δίαιτα.

Σήμερα 68,1 αύριο έχω λιπομέτρηση, για να δούμε!

----------


## sweetOctober

ή ίσως να βλέπει ότι έχεις εμμονή με το βάρος σου και σου λέει μη μου γίνει ανορεξική, ας φάει "κρυφά" ελαιόλαδο να πάρει λίγο βάρος/θρεπτικα συστατικα. Ετσι εκανε και η μαμα μιας καλης μ φιλης οταν ημουν φοιτητρια για το συγκεκριμενο λογο. Η φιλη μ εκανε εμετους. Ηταν ευσωμη και ψηλη.

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kalhspera,θα σου δωσει κ διατροφη?τιωρα θα πας???περιμενουμεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεε:starhit::starhit::starhit::s tarhit::starhit:

----------


## need2loose

67.9 σήμερα! Οχι κάτι σπουδαίο αλλά ήταν απρόσμενο και χάρηκα! Είχα προετοιμαστεί να μη δω πτώση προτού περάσει τουλάχιστον δεκαπενθήμερο.

Έλενα σήμερα θα πάω διαιτολόγο στις 15:30  :Smile:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 67.9 σήμερα! Οχι κάτι σπουδαίο αλλά ήταν απρόσμενο και χάρηκα! Είχα προετοιμαστεί να μη δω πτώση προτού περάσει τουλάχιστον δεκαπενθήμερο.
> 
> Έλενα σήμερα θα πάω διαιτολόγο στις 15:30


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο περιμένουμε νέα σου!!!

----------


## marimari

Mπραβο Μαγδουλα τα πατας κατω τα κιλακια!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπραβο, μπραβο, 1000 μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

χα ! παιδιά άσχημα τα νέα από τον διαιτολόγο, πιο άσχημα απ' όσο περίμενα!
τρώω κάτι γιατί μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και είμαι όλη μέρα νηστική, θα σας τα γράψω σε λίγο!

----------


## ton76

πες Μαγδα ανυπομονω!!

----------


## need2loose

χτύπημα 1ο : -1 πόντος από το ύψος  :Big Grin:  σύμφωνα με αυτή τη μέτρηση είμαι 1.66!
χτύπημα 2ο : ποσοστό λίπους 39,3%

πιο αναλυτικά:
βάρος :67,6 (φ.τ. 50,3-68,1)
κιλά μυικού ιστού : 22,3 (φ.τ.22,6-27,6)
κιλά λίπους: 26,6 (φ.τ. 11,9-19) !!!!!
total body water : 30l (φ.τ 30,2-36,9)
άλιπη μάζα : 41 κιλά (φ.τ. 41-50,2)
bmi 24.5 (φ.τ: 18,5-25) *εδώ φαίνεται πόσο άχρηστο είναι να ασχολείσαι με το BMI!!!!
σπλαχνικό λίπος: 9 level (φ.τ. Under 10)
BMR : 1256 kcal (φ.τ. 1382-1607 kcal)

ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ
+4,6 επιπλέον μυικός ιστός 
-12,9 κιλά λίπους :wow::wow::wow:

----------


## ton76

πολυ χαμηλο bmr εχεις γιατι? γι αυτο δεν εχανες Μαγδα. Σου δωσε διατροφη?

----------


## need2loose

Από εκεί και πέρα άρχισε μια μάχη για τη διατροφή. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο διατροφολόγος είναι της κλασσικής σχολής. Ήθελε πρωινά με μαρμελάδες κουλούρια και μέλια. Πολύ ψωμί και πολύ λίγο τυρί! Του εξήγησα ότι μου αρέσει πολύ το πρωινό μου και ότι θέλω να το κρατήσω. Επέμενε να έχω ποικιλία. Του λέω άντε καλά θα τρώω μερέντα με ψωμί και ετοιμάστηκε να το γράψει :crazy: .Ειλικρινά φτιάχνοντας το πρόγραμμα δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές επιχείρησε να βάλει φέτα ψωμί ενώ έλεγα ξανά και ξανά όχι ψωμί!
Μου έβαλε με το ζόρι φρούτο, ακόμη και μπανάνα!
Κέρδισα τη μάχη για να κρατήσω τους ξηρούς καρπούς
Εχασα τη μάχη και φορτώθηκα 3 γιαούρτια στην πλάτη!
Στο σύνολο οι βασικές αλλαγές σε σχέση με αυτό που έκανα είναι :
+ 1 φρούτο
- τυρί
+ γιαούρτι

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> πολυ χαμηλο bmr εχεις γιατι? γι αυτο δεν εχανες Μαγδα. Σου δωσε διατροφη?


Επειδή έχω πολύ χαμηλό μυικό ιστό! Το βάρος μου αποτελείται από πολύ λίπος!
Τη διατροφή την πόσταρα!

----------


## ton76

τι να πω ρε συ αυτες οι διαιτες μας καταστρεφουν τελικα! μακαρι οσα ξερουμε τωρα να τα ξεραμε παλια . 12 κιλα πρεπει να χασεις?

----------


## helena73

καλησπερα σας,τρεχω αυτες τις μερες,,,μαγδα που τη ποσταρες?

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> τι να πω ρε συ αυτες οι διαιτες μας καταστρεφουν τελικα! μακαρι οσα ξερουμε τωρα να τα ξεραμε παλια . 12 κιλα πρεπει να χασεις?


Ναι! Πολλά τα ήξερα αλλά δεν καταλάβαινα σε τι μέγεθος μπορούν να κάνουν κακό! 
13 κιλά λίπους! Τον ρώτησα ποια θα είναι μια θετική έκβαση στο τέλος του μήνα και μου είπε να έχει χαθεί 1-1,5 κιλό λίπους. Άρα για να πετύχω σωστά νούμερα χρειάζεται περίπου ένας χρόνος. Τώρα για αύξηση μυικής μάζας μου είπε αυτά που ήδη ήξερα, δεν γίνεται ταυτόχρονα με τη μείωση λίπους. Άρα σε αύξηση μάλλον θα πάω μετά από πολύ καιρό! 
Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου άρεσα μόνο στα 54-55 κιλά. Είναι το βάρος που φτάνω αν χάσω όλο το λίπος και δεν αυξήσω μυική μάζα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> τι να πω ρε συ αυτες οι διαιτες μας καταστρεφουν τελικα! μακαρι οσα ξερουμε τωρα να τα ξεραμε παλια . 12 κιλα πρεπει να χασεις?


δυστηχώς οι λάθος δίαιτες τρώνε μυικό ιστό και ρίχνουν το μεταβολισμό. 
Μάγδα μου μη κολώνεις θα δείς αύξηση μυικής μάζας σταδιακά, δε σου έβγαλε ποσοστά μυών σε κάθε μέρος του σώματος? (λογικά σου έβγαλε και δε τα παρέθεσες). Μετά από 3 μήνες κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση και θα δείς κι εκεί τη διαφορά (αρκεί να προπονείσαι με βάρη βέβαια και να μη κάνεις δίαιτες αλλά σωστή διατροφή).
Με τόσο χαμηλό BMR και βάρος δεν έπρεπε να κοιτάς θερμίδες αλλά να τρως σωστά και να γυμνάζεσαι πετισσότερο. Το λίπος σου πρέπει να μετατραπεί σε μύες. Είσαι η καλύτερη περίπτωση, χαμηλό βάρος που χρειάζεται καλές προπονήσεις και φαγητό! Μακάρι να μπορούσες να το δείς. Δε σου χρειάζεται διαιτολόγος για να του λες τί να σου βάλει να φας. Αν ξεκόλλαγες λίγο από τα πρωτεινικά θα έβλεπες ότι δεν παχαίνεις με διατροφή σωστή και θα έριχνες το βάρος σου στη γυμναστική. Εκεί νομίζω ότι χάσκεις. (αν θες τη γνώμη μ βέβαια). Στη θέση σου, αν ήμουν όπως εσύ "χωρίς μυς" θα διέθετα λεφτά σε περσοναλ τρεινινγκ ή σε ένα καλό γυμναστή/γυμναστήριο μακρυά από τον αδελφό μ τους φίλους του κτλ.
Να μάθεις να ακούς το σώμα σ και να το παρατηρείς. Είναι πολύ βασικό στη γυμναστική. Πρίν καιρό είχαμε αντίστοιχει κουβέντα και μου είπες ότι δεν θέλεις βοήθεια στη γυμναστική, την έχει αναλάβει ο αδελφός κι ο γυμναστής σου. Ελπίζω να της δίνεις το βάρος που της αρμόζει γιατί είναι το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι στην περίπτωση σου. Δεν ξέρω αν το καταλαβαίνεις ή κι αν συμφωνείς, οφείλω να στο (ξανα)πω (δεν είναι δα και καμμιά μεγάλη ανακάλυψη, εξαρχής όλες στο λέγαμε). Καλή δύναμη καλή μ είμαι σίγουρη θα φτιάξεις κορμάκι άψογο!

** ο διαιτολόγος δεν σου προσφέρει κάτι, δε χρειάζεσαι δίαιτα αλλά καλό φαί. Ασε τα κρεατικά με τα λίπη και τις πρωτεινες και τα τυρια, απο ολα με μετρο, αλλα θελει και πατατα και ρυζι και απο ολα. bodybuilderiki δηλαδή! Αφού θες μυς κάνε και την αντίστοιχη διατροφή. Να αλλάξη η σύσταση του σώματος σου, κι ας μη χάσεις βάρος για τώρα, να ανέβει ο μεταβολισμός σου ο καυμμένος.
ΣΥχνά σωστά γεύματα από όλες τις ομάδες τροφίμων, καλή γυμναστική, Θεέ μ είναι τόσο απλό, και τι δε θα έδινα να είχα το ΙΔΙΟ προβλημα! Δυστηχως κάθε ένας στο πρόβλημα τ δεν βλεπει τη λυση ενω στων αλλων...είμαστε διάνοιες!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> ** ο διαιτολόγος δεν σου προσφέρει κάτι, δε χρειάζεσαι δίαιτα αλλά καλό φαί. Ασε τα κρεατικά με τα λίπη και τις πρωτεινες και τα τυρια, απο ολα με μετρο, αλλα θελει και πατατα και ρυζι και απο ολα. bodybuilderiki δηλαδή! Αφού θες μυς κάνε και την αντίστοιχη διατροφή. Να αλλάξη η σύσταση του σώματος σου, κι ας μη χάσεις βάρος για τώρα, να ανέβει ο μεταβολισμός σου ο καυμμένος.
> ΣΥχνά σωστά γεύματα από όλες τις ομάδες τροφίμων, καλή γυμναστική, Θεέ μ είναι τόσο απλό, και τι δε θα έδινα να είχα το ΙΔΙΟ προβλημα! Δυστηχως κάθε ένας στο πρόβλημα τ δεν βλεπει τη λυση ενω στων αλλων...είμαστε διάνοιες!


αχ ρε εσύ μου θυμίζεις τον διαιτολόγο :P
Κοντεύει μήνας από όταν έκοψα τη διατροφή που αναφέρεις και λες ότι έτσι τρώω ακόμα! Το ίδιο έκανε και αυτός. Πόσες φορές του είπα: μα αφού σας είπα τρώω όσπρια, τρώω μακαρόνια ολικής μπλα, μπλα, μπλα...
Ρύζι αυτός ο τύπος δεν μου έδωσε... εγώ μια χαρά το έτρωγα το basmati μου! Κοίτα ο άνθρωπος για εμένα δεν ταιριάζει! Βαρέθηκα να λέω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το πρωινό μου και αυτός ήθελε κουλούρια μέλια και μαρμελάδες! Κάτσε ρε φιλαράκι τι θα τη κάνω εγώ τη γλυκόζη μου που θα πάει στα ουράνια και σε μια ώρα θα πεινάω πάλι; Σου λέω τρώω κράκερ από πίτουρο σταριού και σίκαλη και εσύ μου λες να φάω άσπρο ψωμί; Πως να τον εμπιστευτώ. Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να πάω άλλες 3 φορές μέχρι να έρθει ο καιρός για την επόμενη μέτρηση... Στο μόνο που συμφώνησα και το ήξερα ότι εκεί είμαι πολύ λάθος είναι το φρούτο! Θα προσπαθήσω για ένα την ημέρα μ'αρέσει δεν μ' αρέσει! Αλλά ρε παιδιά είμαι η μόνη που έχω αλλεργία στα διαιτολόγια; Μου τη δίνουν τρομερά!!! Κάτσε ρε γαμώτο που να ξέρω τι θα γουστάρω να φάω την άλλη Τετάρτη, μου λέει θα φας γιαούρτι.... Εγώ εκείνη την ημέρα μπορεί να μη θέλω να δω γιαούρτι στα μάτια μου... Για αυτό λένε μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα!!!!! Άλλωστε με βάση το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα μια χαρά την κάνω τη δουλειά μου! 
67,2!
Δήμητρα ένα θα σου πω που σου αρέσει το πρόβλημα μου, κάνε εσύ δίαιτα χωρίς να τη σπας και η πιθανότητες να χάσεις το βάρος που θέλεις πριν να χάσω εγώ 13 κιλά καθαρού λίπους και προτού κερδίσω περίπου 5 κιλά μυς είναι πολύ μεγάλες!
Και στη θέση μου να ήσουν πάλι δίαιτα θα έπρεπε να κάνεις, 13 κιλά λίπους δεν φεύγουν έτσι....Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να χτίσω, για εμένα προέχει να χάσω το λίπος και να συντηρήσω όσο γίνεται τον υπάρχον ιστό μου. Το λίπος πρέπει να φύγει πρώτα...

Α! και τι ανακάλυψα σήμερα που τα είδα πιο ψύχραιμα! Με βάση αυτό που προτείνει το μηχάνημα εγώ θα πρέπει να γίνω περίπου 59 κιλά και να έχω 23% λίπος γεγονός που θα με κατατάσει στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο του ideal! Αυτό είναι για να φρικάρει ο πελάτης! Δεν πειράζει ας μην πάω σε τόσο ιδανικά επίπεδα ας πάω για αρχή στο μέσο όρο και μετά βλέπουμε... 
Επιπλέον με προβληματίζει το εξής. Τώρα μου προτείνει να βάλω 4,6 κιλά μυικού ιστού, το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό βγαίνει με το σημερινό βάρος. Αν εγώ όμως χάσω πχ 10 κιλά λίπους τα κιλά μυικού που θα χρειάζομαι για να είναι σωστές οι αναλογίες δεν θα είναι τα ίδια, σωστά; Ποσοστιαία που το εξέτασα μου φαίνεται πως στο σωστό επίπεδο μυικού ιστού μπορώ να φτάσω αν χάσω 10 κιλά λίπους και κρατήσω τον μυικό ιστό μου ανέπαφο......

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ton76_
> τι να πω ρε συ αυτες οι διαιτες μας καταστρεφουν τελικα! μακαρι οσα ξερουμε τωρα να τα ξεραμε παλια . 12 κιλα πρεπει να χασεις?
> 
> 
> ...


Mαγδα δεν πιστευω οτι δεν γινεται ταυτοχρονα μειωση λιπους και αυξηση μαζας,εγω το εχω δει πανω μου.Οταν κανω ισοθερμιδικη διατροφη και καθημερινη γυμαναστικη αεροβιο + βαρη το σωμα μου αλλαζει αμεσως σχημα και ενω η ζυγαρια με δειχνει το ιδιο πεφτω τουλαχιστον ενα νουμερο στο παντελονι.
Ουτε οι διαιτες φταινε,ο μεταβολισμος μας επανερχεται μετα απο λιγο καιρο,δεν γινεται να χαλασει για παντα, πιθανον το σωμα σου ειναι αυτο που λενε skinny fat.Εχω δει πολλες φωτογραφιες κοριτσιων και αγοριων που ηταν ετσι και μεσα σε 3-4 μηνες εντατικης γυμναστικης και χωρις διαιτα μεταμορφωθηκαν,αν θελεις να πειραματιστεις δοκιμασε ενα μηνα με τουλαχιστον 1 ωρα γυμναστικη την ημερα,ακολουθοντας την ιδια διατροφη που κανεις απλα θα προσθεσεις 200-300 θερμιδες την ημερα απο μαυρο ρυζι η γλυκοπατατα και θα δεις τι διαφορα θα εχει το σωμα σου μετα απο ενα μηνα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Magda ayta που ειπε η forty και αυτα που σου ειπα κι γω



> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> δυστηχώς οι λάθος δίαιτες τρώνε μυικό ιστό και ρίχνουν το μεταβολισμό. 
> Μάγδα μου μη κολώνεις θα δείς αύξηση μυικής μάζας σταδιακά, δε σου έβγαλε ποσοστά μυών σε κάθε μέρος του σώματος? (λογικά σου έβγαλε και δε τα παρέθεσες). Μετά από 3 μήνες κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση και θα δείς κι εκεί τη διαφορά (αρκεί να προπονείσαι με βάρη βέβαια και να μη κάνεις δίαιτες αλλά σωστή διατροφή).
> Με τόσο χαμηλό BMR και βάρος δεν έπρεπε να κοιτάς θερμίδες αλλά να τρως σωστά και να γυμνάζεσαι πετισσότερο. Το λίπος σου πρέπει να μετατραπεί σε μύες. Είσαι η καλύτερη περίπτωση, χαμηλό βάρος που χρειάζεται καλές προπονήσεις και φαγητό! Μακάρι να μπορούσες να το δείς. Δε σου χρειάζεται διαιτολόγος για να του λες τί να σου βάλει να φας. Αν ξεκόλλαγες λίγο από τα πρωτεινικά θα έβλεπες ότι δεν παχαίνεις με διατροφή σωστή και θα έριχνες το βάρος σου στη γυμναστική. Εκεί νομίζω ότι χάσκεις. (αν θες τη γνώμη μ βέβαια). Στη θέση σου, αν ήμουν όπως εσύ "χωρίς μυς" θα διέθετα λεφτά σε περσοναλ τρεινινγκ ή σε ένα καλό γυμναστή/γυμναστήριο μακρυά από τον αδελφό μ τους φίλους του κτλ.
> Να μάθεις να ακούς το σώμα σ και να το παρατηρείς. Είναι πολύ βασικό στη γυμναστική. Πρίν καιρό είχαμε αντίστοιχει κουβέντα και μου είπες ότι δεν θέλεις βοήθεια στη γυμναστική, την έχει αναλάβει ο αδελφός κι ο γυμναστής σου. Ελπίζω να της δίνεις το βάρος που της αρμόζει γιατί είναι το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι στην περίπτωση σου. Δεν ξέρω αν το καταλαβαίνεις ή κι αν συμφωνείς, οφείλω να στο (ξανα)πω (δεν είναι δα και καμμιά μεγάλη ανακάλυψη, εξαρχής όλες στο λέγαμε). Καλή δύναμη καλή μ είμαι σίγουρη θα φτιάξεις κορμάκι άψογο!
> 
> ** ο διαιτολόγος δεν σου προσφέρει κάτι, δε χρειάζεσαι δίαιτα αλλά καλό φαί. Ασε τα κρεατικά με τα λίπη και τις πρωτεινες και τα τυρια, απο ολα με μετρο, αλλα θελει και πατατα και ρυζι και απο ολα. bodybuilderiki δηλαδή! Αφού θες μυς κάνε και την αντίστοιχη διατροφή. Να αλλάξη η σύσταση του σώματος σου, κι ας μη χάσεις βάρος για τώρα, να ανέβει ο μεταβολισμός σου ο καυμμένος.
> ΣΥχνά σωστά γεύματα από όλες τις ομάδες τροφίμων, καλή γυμναστική, Θεέ μ είναι τόσο απλό, και τι δε θα έδινα να είχα το ΙΔΙΟ προβλημα! Δυστηχως κάθε ένας στο πρόβλημα τ δεν βλεπει τη λυση ενω στων αλλων...είμαστε διάνοιες!


. Δεν καταλαβαινω ειλικρινα. Νομιζεις οτι το να τρως μια μακαροναδα ή πιτσα εχεις αφησει πισω σου την ατκινς και ολα καλα? Σημασια δεν εχει τι αφησες πισω αλλα τι κανεις τωρα. Σε καθε γευμα θελει υδατανθρακες, λαχανικα, τοσα πραγματα που δεν τρως. Αν θελεις να αλλαξεις συσταση σωματος θα πρεπει να ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες κάποιας στα κιλά σου, που γυμννάζεται, και το έχει ήδη κάνει από ότ,ι καταλαβαίνω! Δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει τρόπο. Αν κανεις ανασυσταση σωματος με τα μισά κιλά που σου είπε να χάσεις θα είσαι κουκλάρα. Θέλεις μυς, το έχεις καταλάβει? Οι μυς καίνε το λίπος μετά. Μην ανησυχείς! Πρέπει να σηκώσεις το μεταβολισμό σου. Πρέπει να ΦΑΣ! Σωστά και συχνά! Δε ξαναμιλαω, στο βροντο πανε οταν βλεπω και παιρνεις 500 και 800 θερμιδες και τα λες διατροφη.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Magda ayta που ειπε η forty και αυτα που σου ειπα κι γω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> δυστηχώς οι λάθος δίαιτες τρώνε μυικό ιστό και ρίχνουν το μεταβολισμό. 
> Μάγδα μου μη κολώνεις θα δείς αύξηση μυικής μάζας σταδιακά, δε σου έβγαλε ποσοστά μυών σε κάθε μέρος του σώματος? (λογικά σου έβγαλε και δε τα παρέθεσες). Μετά από 3 μήνες κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση και θα δείς κι εκεί τη διαφορά (αρκεί να προπονείσαι με βάρη βέβαια και να μη κάνεις δίαιτες αλλά σωστή διατροφή).
> ...


Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:
Ποιος σου είπε παιδί μου ότι έφαγα μια πίτσα και μακαρόνια και μετά συνέχισα Ατκινς; Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου τρώω σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες σε κάθε γεύμα. Καλά είναι να είσαι ενήμερη για κάτι αν θέλεις να εκφέρεις άποψη....
Αφού δεν έχεις ιδέα τι τρώω!!!!!!
Είσαι κουραστική γιατί πιάνεις μια μεμονωμένη περίπτωση (800 θερμίδες που είχαν μάλιστα το σκοπό τους) και τη παρουσιάζεις σαν καθημερινότητα! Ειλικρινά αυτή η συμπεριφορά σου με έχει σκάσει! :P

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:
> Ποιος σου είπε παιδί μου ότι έφαγα μια πίτσα και μακαρόνια και μετά συνέχισα Ατκινς; Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου τρώω σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες σε κάθε γεύμα. Καλά είναι να είσαι ενήμερη για κάτι αν θέλεις να εκφέρεις άποψη....
> Αφού δεν έχεις ιδέα τι τρώω!!!!!!
> Είσαι κουραστική γιατί πιάνεις μια μεμονωμένη περίπτωση (800 θερμίδες που είχαν μάλιστα το σκοπό τους) και τη παρουσιάζεις σαν καθημερινότητα! Ειλικρινά αυτή η συμπεριφορά σου με έχει σκάσει! :P


δεν είπα ότι συνέχισες ατκινς, σου είπα ότι όταν σταματησες ατκινς εφαγες τη μια μερα μιση πιτσα, την επομενη (περίπου δεν είμαι και το ημερολογιο σου) μια μακαροναδα, και σου έλεγα τότε πως δεν παίζει να μη κανεις κατακρατηση με τοσο υδατανθρακα ξαφνικα. Στο τι εφαγα σημερα που γραφεις καθημερινα και συζηταμε διαφορα βλεπω τι γραφεις και στεναχωριεμαι τις περισσοτερες φορες. Μια φορα να τα κανεις σωστα δε φτανει, ουτε 2 ουτε 3. Θελει συνεχεια και να ριξεις το βαρος σου στη γυμναστικη. Δε λεω αλλα αφου σε σκαω. Να βοηθησω θελω, αλλα οταν κανεις δε νιωθει ετοιμος βοηθεια δεν παιρνει. Το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι!




> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> πρωι : καφές + ξυλοκρακεράκι + 20 γρ τυρί + 1/2 ζαμπόν = 135 θ
> 
> Μεσημέρι: - έπρεπε να πάω νηστική για τις μετρήσεις 
> 
> Απόγευμα : 15 αμύγδαλα = 105 θ
> 
> Βράδυ : 130 γρ κοτόπουλο μπούτι φιλέτο + σαλάτα λάχανο - καρότο + 1 κ.γ λάδι = 260 θ
> 
> Σύνολο ως τώρα : 500 θ να δω πότε θα προλάβω να φάω τις υπόλοιπες!!!!


μη μου πεις οτι εφαγες αλλες 700-800 θερμιδες τα μεσανυχτα! εφυγα...

** πιο ενημερωμενη και να νοιαζομαι για σενα δε γινεται. Ουτε εγω να ησουν! Εφ'οσον δεν βοηθω την κανω με ελαφρα :wink2: Τουλάχιστον άκουσε την forty που δείχνει να έχει χτίσει καλό μυικό ιστό και να τρε΄φεται σωστά, κοντά στη διατροφή που σου αρέσει.

----------


## Ασημένια

Βρε sweet δεν σου φτάνουν τόσα που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, στεναχωριέσαι και για τη Μάγδα;
Σου λέει η κοπέλα να μην την κρίνεις απο μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις και βάζεις απο κάτω τη χθεσινή μέρα που είχε λιπομέτρηση!Τι ήθελες να κάνει; Να φάει 1000 θερμίδες τα μεσάνυχτα; Ασε που μπορεί και να τις έφαγε και να μην το έγραψε, μέσα στο σπίτι της είμαστε;
Καλέ τι είσαι, stalker; :lol:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Δεν καταλαβαινω ειλικρινα. Νομιζεις οτι το να τρως μια μακαροναδα ή πιτσα εχεις αφησει πισω σου την ατκινς και ολα καλα?



Αυτό που με ρωτάς είναι αν νομίζω πως τρώγοντας μια μακαρονάδα και μια πίτσα σημαίνει ότι αφήνω πίσω την Ατκινς. Στέκει; Πως σου φαίνεται; Από εκεί λέω εγώ ότι άφησα πίσω την Ατκινς; Κάνεις σαν τις κίτρινες φυλλάδες που παίρνουν μεμονωμένες ατάκες από συνεντεύξεις και τα παρουσιάζουν όλα όπως θέλουν!
Είμαι σίγουρη (και όχι νομίζω) ότι όποιος τρώει κρίθινα πακιμάδια,ξηρούς καρπούς, όσπρια, μακαρόνια, ρύζι, γιαούρτι και σπανίως φρούτα έχει αφήσει την Άτκινς πίσω του. Αν πιστεύεις κάτι άλλο τι να πω! Παραπάνω δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί φεύγω για ΣΚ!
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forty σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα  :Smile:  θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή που θα έχουμε χρόνο και οι δυο να συζητήσουμε σχετικά!!!!
Τώρα φεύγω! Καλό ΣΚ !!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

παρεξηγησες, παρελειψα ενα κομμα, δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την ατκινς αυτο που σου λεω. Σου λεω οτι δεν τα βλεπω ολα καλα ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ κανεις ατκινς πια.


> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Δεν καταλαβαινω ειλικρινα. Νομιζεις οτι το να τρως μια μακαροναδα ή πιτσα εχεις αφησει πισω σου την ατκινς και ολα καλα?
> 
> 
> ...


Ασημένια :thumbup::thumbup: έχω λιώσει εχεις πολυ γελιο!

Καλα να περάσεις μάγδα! :starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Βρε sweet δεν σου φτάνουν τόσα που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, στεναχωριέσαι και για τη Μάγδα;
> Σου λέει η κοπέλα να μην την κρίνεις απο μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις και βάζεις απο κάτω τη χθεσινή μέρα που είχε λιπομέτρηση!Τι ήθελες να κάνει; Να φάει 1000 θερμίδες τα μεσάνυχτα; Ασε που μπορεί και να τις έφαγε και να μην το έγραψε, μέσα στο σπίτι της είμαστε;
> Καλέ τι είσαι, stalker; :lol:


Έπιασες τι ήθελα να πω, μπράβο! Είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι ίσως δεν εκφράζομαι ξεκάθαρα.... :crazy:
Μια ημέρα με την λιπομέτρηση και 2 μέρες μετά από 3ήμερη κραιπάλη! Δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να βγει ένα έγκυρο συμπέρασμα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα (τη Δευτέρα πια όταν το δείς γιατί δε σε πρόλαβα) από περιέργεια, τί απόκλιση λίπους είχε η ζυγαριά σου με τη μέτρηση του διαιτολόγου τελικά? Κι άλλη μια ερώτηση αν μου επιτρέπεις, το 67 το είδες στη δική σου ζυγαριά ή του διαιτολόγου? Αλληλούια ξεκόλλησε ε :thumbup:

----------


## forty

> Forty σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα  θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή που θα έχουμε χρόνο και οι δυο να συζητήσουμε σχετικά!!!!
> Τώρα φεύγω! Καλό ΣΚ !!!!


:thumbup::thumbup: καλα να περασεις

----------


## helena73

καλο σαβ-κο μαγδουλα μας,καλα να περασεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήδη είδα αισθητή βελτίωση εξαιτίας της γυμναστικής. Είχα αποφασίσει να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά πηγαίνω μόνο 3. Το σώμα μου ήταν πολύ αγύμναστο και προς το παρόν νιώθω ότι παραπάνω φορές είναι μεγάλη πίεση. Προτιμώ να το αφήνω στο ενδιάμεσο να ξεκουράζεται λίγο. Ελπίζω ότι καθώς θα περνάει ο καιρός θα δυναμώνω και θα μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερες ώρες την εβδομάδα. Το σώμα μου είναι σίγουρα skinny fat. Μάλλον skinny προς το παρών δεν είναι, αλλά αν δεν προσπαθήσω με την γυμναστική και απλώς συνεχίζω να χάνω κιλά θα γίνει και skinny και fat. Όπως έγραψα και πριν, εξετάζοντας προσεκτικότερα τα αποτελέσματα, κατάλαβα ότι είναι έτσι δοσμένα ώστε να προκαλούν εντυπώσεις. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά. Αν χάσω 10 κιλά καθαρού λίπους και διατηρήσω τον υπάρχον μυικό μου ιστό θα είμαι μια χαρά φυσιολογικότατη. Από εκεί και πέρα αν κατορθώσω να κερδίσω κιόλας μυικό ιστό εννοείται ακόμη καλύτερα. Όλα αυτά θέλουν τον χρόνο τους!
Η γλυκοπατάτα από καιρό μου έχει κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον (λόγω γλυκαιμικού δείκτη) από γεύση τι λέει; Μοιάζει με πατάτα ή μόνο το όνομα έχει;
Μου εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς με το "ισοθερμιδική διατροφή" ;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα (τη Δευτέρα πια όταν το δείς γιατί δε σε πρόλαβα) από περιέργεια, τί απόκλιση λίπους είχε η ζυγαριά σου με τη μέτρηση του διαιτολόγου τελικά? Κι άλλη μια ερώτηση αν μου επιτρέπεις, το 67 το είδες στη δική σου ζυγαριά ή του διαιτολόγου? Αλληλούια ξεκόλλησε ε :thumbup:


Άκου τι έγινε την ημέρα του διαιτολόγου το πρωί ζυγίστικα 67,9
όταν πήγα σε αυτόν απογευματάκι με έδειξε η δικιά του 67,6
και την άλλη μέρα το πρωι η δικιά μου 67,2 . Έπεσα σε φάση που κατέβαινε το βάρος μου. Η απόκλιση λίπους ήταν περίπου στο 1,5 κιλό.
Τώρα που άρχισε ο οργανισμός μου να χάνει με τόσο μυστήριο τρόπο ( δεν χάνει για ημέρες και μετά μέσα σε 2-3 κατεβαίνω κιλό) λέω να μη ζυγίζομαι πλέον καθημερινά, δεν έχει νόημα! Έχω καταλάβει πλέον ότι η διατροφή που κάνω είναι οκ. Θα την τροποποιήσω απλώς σε ότι αφορά το φρούτο! Γενικά θα δουλέψω μέχρι να τη κάνω ιδανική για εμένα. Δεν χρειάζεται βιασύνη σιγά σιγά θα τη κάνω όσο καλύτερη γίνεται έτσι ώστε μέχρι να φτάσω τον στόχο μου να έχω μια διατροφή που να μπορώ να ακολουθήσω για πάντα.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> ** πιο ενημερωμενη και να νοιαζομαι για σενα δε γινεται. Ουτε εγω να ησουν! Εφ'οσον δεν βοηθω την κανω με ελαφρα :wink2: Τουλάχιστον άκουσε την forty που δείχνει να έχει χτίσει καλό μυικό ιστό και να τρε΄φεται σωστά, κοντά στη διατροφή που σου αρέσει.


Σε ευχαριστώ που νοιάζεσαι για εμένα απλώς σε παρακαλώ επειδή τσιτώνω εύκολα ( μπορεί να φταίει ο καιρός που πέρασα χωρίς υδατάνθρακες :P ) μη χρησιμοποιείς ακραίες περιπτώσεις παρουσιάζοντας αυτές ως καθημερινότητα. Ακόμη και οι φυσιολογικού βάρους άνθρωποι έχουν μέρες που τρώνε πολύ λίγο, ιδιαίτερα μετά από ημέρες κραιπάλης. Το ξέρω από πολλούς που το έχω συζητήσει. Δεν το κάνουν επίτηδες, έτσι λειτουργεί το σώμα μας, όταν όλα πάνε καλά. Εμείς επειδή επί χρόνια έχουμε ξεχάσει να το ακούμε και το μπουκώνουμε πεινάει δεν πεινάει έχουμε χάσει τη δυνατότητα να το καταλαβαίνουμε. Είναι κάτι όμως που το έχω ζήσει παλιά και το γνωρίζω. Αν για κάποιο λόγο έτρωγα πολύ μια ημέρα, την άλλη η όρεξη μου ήταν πεσμένη. Αυτό λοιπόν κάνω και εγώ τώρα. Οι ακραίες μέρες που ανέφερες ήταν περιπτώσεις μειωμένων θερμίδων προκειμένου να ισσοροπήσουν με τις 2 προηγούμενες που είχαν πάρα πολλές θερμίδες. Δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα με την προυπόθεση ότι υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος κορεσμός ώστε να μη πυροδοτηθούν άλλες ακραίες συμπεριφορές.

----------


## sweetOctober

Πας πολύ καλά! Προβληματιζόμουν επειδή προβληματιζόσουν η ίδια, ή μάλλον έτσι το έβλεπα εγω, εσύ μπορεί να είσαι έτσι "σκεπτική" και να τα ψάχνεις διαρκώς (καλή ώρα σαν κι εμένα).
Ρίχνω κι γω θερμίδες για 3 μέρες. Δεν τις μετράω όμως. πήρα ένα απλό πλάνο δίαιτας εξπρες με απλές τροφές (και λίγες) και το εμπλούτισα σε τρίωρα-τριάδες αλλά και σε θερμίδες με το μάτι. Παίζει γύρω στις 1000-1200. Αν πεινάω αύριο θα φάω κανονικά και μεθαύριο τις ρίχνω πάλι. Θέλω να φύγω από το 100. Με κούρασε και σας κούρασα κι γω! Αλλωστε εχω να κυνηγήσω τη Στελλού και τη linealp  :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ που νοιάζεσαι για εμένα απλώς σε παρακαλώ επειδή τσιτώνω εύκολα ( μπορεί να φταίει ο καιρός που πέρασα χωρίς υδατάνθρακες :P ) μη χρησιμοποιείς ακραίες περιπτώσεις παρουσιάζοντας αυτές ως καθημερινότητα. Ακόμη και οι φυσιολογικού βάρους άνθρωποι έχουν μέρες που τρώνε πολύ λίγο, ιδιαίτερα μετά από ημέρες κραιπάλης. Το ξέρω από πολλούς που το έχω συζητήσει. Δεν το κάνουν επίτηδες, έτσι λειτουργεί το σώμα μας, όταν όλα πάνε καλά. Εμείς επειδή επί χρόνια έχουμε ξεχάσει να το ακούμε και το μπουκώνουμε πεινάει δεν πεινάει έχουμε χάσει τη δυνατότητα να το καταλαβαίνουμε.


:thumbup::thumbup: χαχαχαχα κι γω που έτρωγα καλά τί κατάλαβα?? :starhit:Οχι εδώ δε συμφωνούμε, πρέπει να τρώς πολύ γιατί νέες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι όσο τρώς αδυνατίζεις! Ναι δε χρειάζεται δίαιτα, (σε λίγο θα ακυρώσουν και τα θερμιδικά ισοζύγια οι "έρευνες").

----------


## sweetOctober

Έφαγα κι άλλο ένα γεύμα, ανέβασα λίγο θερμίδες. Τελικά κάτω από 1300 δεν αντέχω με την καμμία. Τώρα έχω σκάσει από το φαγητό

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήδη είδα αισθητή βελτίωση εξαιτίας της γυμναστικής. Είχα αποφασίσει να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά πηγαίνω μόνο 3. Το σώμα μου ήταν πολύ αγύμναστο και προς το παρόν νιώθω ότι παραπάνω φορές είναι μεγάλη πίεση. Προτιμώ να το αφήνω στο ενδιάμεσο να ξεκουράζεται λίγο. Ελπίζω ότι καθώς θα περνάει ο καιρός θα δυναμώνω και θα μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερες ώρες την εβδομάδα. Το σώμα μου είναι σίγουρα skinny fat. Μάλλον skinny προς το παρών δεν είναι, αλλά αν δεν προσπαθήσω με την γυμναστική και απλώς συνεχίζω να χάνω κιλά θα γίνει και skinny και fat. Όπως έγραψα και πριν, εξετάζοντας προσεκτικότερα τα αποτελέσματα, κατάλαβα ότι είναι έτσι δοσμένα ώστε να προκαλούν εντυπώσεις. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά. Αν χάσω 10 κιλά καθαρού λίπους και διατηρήσω τον υπάρχον μυικό μου ιστό θα είμαι μια χαρά φυσιολογικότατη. Από εκεί και πέρα αν κατορθώσω να κερδίσω κιόλας μυικό ιστό εννοείται ακόμη καλύτερα. Όλα αυτά θέλουν τον χρόνο τους!


:thumbup: πολυ σωστα σκεφτεσε,ξεκινα σιγα σιγα για να συνηθησει το σωμα σου και το ιδανικοτερο θα ηταν μια μερα βαρη-1 μερα αεροβιο και το καλυτερο αεροβιο ειναι το τρεξιμο,εκει θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα σε ποντους αλλα και στο προσωπο και στο δερμα.Απο θεμα υγειας ειναι οτι καλυτερο γιατι εκτος του οτι οξυγονωνει τον οργανισμο διωχνει και το σπλαχνικο λιπος και ετσι βοηθαει στο να καιγονται περισσοτερες θερμιδες...Απο εδω http://kardiologia.blogspot.gr/2009/...post_1854.html

"Γατί το λεγόμενο σπλαχνικό λίπος θεωρείται τόσο επικίνδυνο?
Ο κύριος Ιωάννης Κακλαμάνος, Ενδοκρινολόγος – Διαβητολόγος και Πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Εταιρίας Παχυσαρκίας, μας εξηγεί ότι πλέον γνωρίζουμε με ασφάλεια ότι το σπλαχνικό λίπος παράγει ουσίες όπως ορμόνες και πεπτίδια, και προκαλεί προβληματα αντίστασης στην ινσουλίνη"

και αν εχουμε προβλημα αντιστασης στην ινσουλινη δεν μπορουμε να χασουμε κιλα και παλευουμε με τις διαιτες και την πεινα ενω με την ασκηση ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο!

Παντως πας παρα πολυ καλα,εχεις χασει 9.300 σε λιγοτερο απο 3 μηνες!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Η γλυκοπατάτα από καιρό μου έχει κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον (λόγω γλυκαιμικού δείκτη) από γεύση τι λέει; Μοιάζει με πατάτα ή μόνο το όνομα έχει;
> Μου εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς με το "ισοθερμιδική διατροφή" ;


υπαρχει η ασπρη γλυκοπατατα που εχει ακριβως την ιδια γευση με το καστανο και η κοκκινωπη που ειναι και αυτη γλυκια αλλα παει η γευση της προς την γλυκοκολοκυθα,αν σου αρεσουν οι αμυλωδεις γλυκες γευσεις θα ξετρελλαθεις με τη γλυκοπατατα :yes:

ισοθερμιδικη ειναι οταν παιρνουμε ακριβως οσες θερμιδες χρειαζεται το σωμα για να μην βαζουμε βαρος και να μην χανουμε,ετσι μπορεις να διωξεις λιπος και να βαλεις μυς οταν γυμναζεσε και κανεις ισοθερμιδικη

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήδη είδα αισθητή βελτίωση εξαιτίας της γυμναστικής. Είχα αποφασίσει να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά πηγαίνω μόνο 3. Το σώμα μου ήταν πολύ αγύμναστο και προς το παρόν νιώθω ότι παραπάνω φορές είναι μεγάλη πίεση. Προτιμώ να το αφήνω στο ενδιάμεσο να ξεκουράζεται λίγο. Ελπίζω ότι καθώς θα περνάει ο καιρός θα δυναμώνω και θα μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερες ώρες την εβδομάδα. Το σώμα μου είναι σίγουρα skinny fat. Μάλλον skinny προς το παρών δεν είναι, αλλά αν δεν προσπαθήσω με την γυμναστική και απλώς συνεχίζω να χάνω κιλά θα γίνει και skinny και fat. Όπως έγραψα και πριν, εξετάζοντας προσεκτικότερα τα αποτελέσματα, κατάλαβα ότι είναι έτσι δοσμένα ώστε να προκαλούν εντυπώσεις. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά. Αν χάσω 10 κιλά καθαρού λίπους και διατηρήσω τον υπάρχον μυικό μου ιστό θα είμαι μια χαρά φυσιολογικότατη. Από εκεί και πέρα αν κατορθώσω να κερδίσω κιόλας μυικό ιστό εννοείται ακόμη καλύτερα. Όλα αυτά θέλουν τον χρόνο τους!
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
Το κακό είναι ότι έχω θέμα με τα γόνατα μου!!! Ξεκίνησα λίγο τρέξιμο αλλά είδα ότι άρχισαν να με πονάνε και σταμάτησα πάλι. Ο γυμναστής μου είπε ότι αν δυναμώσουν οι μυς μου θα δω βελτίωση. Προσπαθώ να μη πιέζω τα γόνατα όσο γίνεται λοιπόν και κάνω υπομονή. Στο διάδρομο πάω με 5,9-6 χλμ/ώρα για 30 λεπτά στην αρχή, μετά κάνω όργανα και μετά άλλα 20 λεπτά διάδρομο πάλι γύρω στα 6 χλμ/ώρα.
Στα όργανα μου έχει χωρίσει ανά ημέρα άλλες μυικές ομάδες. Συνολικά μαζί με κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους μου παίρνει γύρω στο 40λεπτο. Ανάμεσα στα σετ κάνω διάλειμμα μέχρι 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να κρατάω ψηλά τις καύσεις. Σκέφτομαι το καλοκαίρι επειδή έχει κολυμβητήριο κοντά στο σπίτι μου να πηγαίνω και εκεί κάποιες μέρες.
Τι άλλο να κάνω; 
Με την ισοθερμική διατροφή απ 'ότι καταλαβαίνω λίπος χάνεις από τις θερμίδες που ξοδεύεις στο γυμναστήριο, σωστά;
Αλλά πως βρίσκεις πόσες είναι οι θερμίδες συντήρησης; Λογικά αν λάβεις υπόψη την άσκηση για να βρεις τις θερμίδες που χρειάζεσαι τότε δεν θα έχεις απώλεια λίπους. Πρέπει να δεις θερμίδες συντήρησης προ γυμναστικής; Ή το αντιλαμβάνομαι λάθος;
Γλυκοπατάτα θα δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία!
Για να δούμε όλα θα φανούν στην επόμενη λιπομέτρηση, πάω πράγματι καλά; χάνω στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό λίπος; θα φανεί!

* Το σπλαχνικό λίπος μου βγήκε ψηλά αλλά στα φυσιολογικά όρια, η μέση μου είναι 75 εκ!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
> Το κακό είναι ότι έχω θέμα με τα γόνατα μου!!! Ξεκίνησα λίγο τρέξιμο αλλά είδα ότι άρχισαν να με πονάνε και σταμάτησα πάλι. Ο γυμναστής μου είπε ότι αν δυναμώσουν οι μυς μου θα δω βελτίωση. Προσπαθώ να μη πιέζω τα γόνατα όσο γίνεται λοιπόν και κάνω υπομονή. Στο διάδρομο πάω με 5,9-6 χλμ/ώρα για 30 λεπτά στην αρχή, μετά κάνω όργανα και μετά άλλα 20 λεπτά διάδρομο πάλι γύρω στα 6 χλμ/ώρα.
> Στα όργανα μου έχει χωρίσει ανά ημέρα άλλες μυικές ομάδες. Συνολικά μαζί με κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους μου παίρνει γύρω στο 40λεπτο. Ανάμεσα στα σετ κάνω διάλειμμα μέχρι 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να κρατάω ψηλά τις καύσεις. Σκέφτομαι το καλοκαίρι επειδή έχει κολυμβητήριο κοντά στο σπίτι μου να πηγαίνω και εκεί κάποιες μέρες.
> Τι άλλο να κάνω; 
> Με την ισοθερμική διατροφή απ 'ότι καταλαβαίνω λίπος χάνεις από τις θερμίδες που ξοδεύεις στο γυμναστήριο, σωστά;
> Αλλά πως βρίσκεις πόσες είναι οι θερμίδες συντήρησης; Λογικά αν λάβεις υπόψη την άσκηση για να βρεις τις θερμίδες που χρειάζεσαι τότε δεν θα έχεις απώλεια λίπους. Πρέπει να δεις θερμίδες συντήρησης προ γυμναστικής; Ή το αντιλαμβάνομαι λάθος;
> Γλυκοπατάτα θα δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία!
> Για να δούμε όλα θα φανούν στην επόμενη λιπομέτρηση, πάω πράγματι καλά; χάνω στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό λίπος; θα φανεί!
> ...


Φανταζομαι οτι θα στην εχει βαλει στο προγραμμα ο γυμναστης σου αλλα δες την και εδω,ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ασκησεις για να γυμνασεις τους μυς γυρω απο τα γονατα,θα σε βοηθησει πολυ http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercise...leg-extensions
Μια χαρα ειναι το προγραμμα σου για αρχη και το κολυμπι θα σε βοηθησει να σμηλευτει το σωμα καλυτερα :thumbup:
Εγω με την ισοθερμιδικη τα εβαζα στο φιτνται και μου βγαινει 1800-2100 θερμιδες αναλογα τις μερες γυμναστικης,εξαρταται ποσο κινησε καθε μερα αλλα μπορεις στο περιπου να την κανεις,θα βλεπεις οτι χορταινεις και ενω χανεις σε ποντους δεν βλεπεις διαφορα στη ζυγαρια
Σιγουρα με τη γυμναστικη θα δεις διαφορα στο λιπος την επομενη φορα :yes:

----------


## leny

Αρχιζω κι εγω ξανα τη μαχη με τα κιλακια. Δυο χρονια πριν, με τη βοηθεια και την υποστηριξη που ειχα αντλησει απο το φορουμ, ειχα φτασει και διατηρουσα το επιθυμητο μου βαρος. Μετα απο μια δυσκολη χρονια και μια εγκυμοσυνη ξαναγυρναω στα παλια λημερια. Το μωρακι μου ειναι δυομιση μηνων, εχω ξεκινησει διατροφη εδω και 3 βδομαδες και στοχος μου ειναι ξανα τα 52 κιλα μιας και το υψος μου δεν ξεπερνα το 1.62. Θα ειμαι εδω καθε πρωι να μετραω μαζι σας την προοδο μου και να παιρνω κουραγιο για να συνεχιζω!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλωσήρθες! Πόσα κιλά είσαι? Να σας ζήσει! Εμάς χρόνισε, μόλις γέννησα είχα χάσει όλα τα κιλά της εγγυμοσύνης σε λίγες εβδομάδες με τις αντλήσεις (έμμεσο θηλασμό). Μετά άρχισε η ανηφόρα η μεγάλη. Πρόσεξε με τη διαρκή ενασχόληση με δίαιτες μη πάρεις αντί να χάσεις. Ισως χρειαζεται το σωμα σου χρονο να τρεφεσαι σωστα χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τα κιλα απο τωρα.

100.3 σήμερα :bouncing:

----------


## sweetOctober

forty μου αρέσει το τρέξιμο, βαριέμαι το περπάτημα. Ισως επειδη η συντονισμενη προσπαθεια (τυπου εξορμηση στο γυμναστηριο) με βοηθα να γυμναστω ενω το περπατημα ολο το αναβαλω. Ομως πονανε τα ακρα μου. Φανταζομαι λογω βαρους. (Εχω σχετικες οδηγιες απο το γυμναστη)
Εσενα ποια είναι η γνώμη σου? Να τρεχω ή να μη τρέχω? Πολύ μπέρδεμα και πολύ δύσκολη κάνουν τη ζωή τα κιλά.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Φανταζομαι οτι θα στην εχει βαλει στο προγραμμα ο γυμναστης σου αλλα δες την και εδω,ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ασκησεις για να γυμνασεις τους μυς γυρω απο τα γονατα,θα σε βοηθησει πολυ http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercise...leg-extensions
> Μια χαρα ειναι το προγραμμα σου για αρχη και το κολυμπι θα σε βοηθησει να σμηλευτει το σωμα καλυτερα :thumbup:
> Εγω με την ισοθερμιδικη τα εβαζα στο φιτνται και μου βγαινει 1800-2100 θερμιδες αναλογα τις μερες γυμναστικης,εξαρταται ποσο κινησε καθε μερα αλλα μπορεις στο περιπου να την κανεις,θα βλεπεις οτι χορταινεις και ενω χανεις σε ποντους δεν βλεπεις διαφορα στη ζυγαρια
> Σιγουρα με τη γυμναστικη θα δεις διαφορα στο λιπος την επομενη φορα :yes:


πόσα κιλά λίπους έχασες με την ισοθερμική και με τη ρυθμό;
Το θέμα είναι ότι προς το παρόν θα πρέπει να βλέπω και αλλαγή στη ζυγαριά μια που πρέπει να φτάσω τουλάχιστον στα 60 κιλά.
αυτή την άσκηση πράγματι μου την έχει βάλει με μικρή γωνία, λίγα κιλά και αργές κινήσεις όπως μου είπε για να μη βλάψει τα γόνατα μου! Μου έβαλε 6 σετ των 10 επαναλήψεων.

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by forty_
> Φανταζομαι οτι θα στην εχει βαλει στο προγραμμα ο γυμναστης σου αλλα δες την και εδω,ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ασκησεις για να γυμνασεις τους μυς γυρω απο τα γονατα,θα σε βοηθησει πολυ http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercise...leg-extensions
> Μια χαρα ειναι το προγραμμα σου για αρχη και το κολυμπι θα σε βοηθησει να σμηλευτει το σωμα καλυτερα :thumbup:
> Εγω με την ισοθερμιδικη τα εβαζα στο φιτνται και μου βγαινει 1800-2100 θερμιδες αναλογα τις μερες γυμναστικης,εξαρταται ποσο κινησε καθε μερα αλλα μπορεις στο περιπου να την κανεις,θα βλεπεις οτι χορταινεις και ενω χανεις σε ποντους δεν βλεπεις διαφορα στη ζυγαρια
> ...


Δεν εχω μετρηθει ποτε για το λιπος,δεν ξερω καθολου τα ποσοστα μου,ξερω μονο οτι ενω εκανα χρονια γυμναστικη και γρηγορο περπατημα, μολις αρχισα τρεξιμο εφυγε τοσο λιπος που επιανα τους κοιλιακους και γλουτιεους πολυ σκληρους αφου εφυγε το λιπος απο πανω και εφυγαν και τα πλαινα απο την περιφερεια ,αυτα που τα λενα love handles αλλα αλλαξε και το προσωπο μου,εφυγε και απο εκει λιπος εκτος του οτι εφτιαξε και το δερμα μου,φαντασου οτι τα ιδια ρουχα που μου ειναι ανετα στα 65 κιλα,παλιοτερα τα φορουσα στα 60.
Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κανουμε διαφορα ειδη γυμναστικης γιατι κανενα δεν ειναι για ολα :Wink: 

Την ασκηση αυτη -και ολες για τα ποδια-εγω την κανω με 30-35 επαναληψεις και οσο περισσοτερο βαρος μπορω μεχρι εξαντλησης.Οταν την κανω μονη της βαζω 30 κιλα και οταν την κανω σουπερσετ με το μηχανημα δικεφαλων βαζω 20 κιλα

Αν θελεις να φτασεις τα 60 κιλα καντο σιγα σιγα με ελαφρα υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,μην βιαστεις,ετσι με γυμναστικη θα χασεις μονο λιπος και ελαχιστους μυς ισως και καθολου

----------


## sweetOctober

Μάγδα από το λίγο που σε ξέρω μέσα από εδω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφέρεις να φας τόσες θερμίδες χωρίς τύψεις! Ακόμα κι αν το αποφασίσεις θα είσαι μόνιμα με την αμφιβολία αν παχαίνεις ή καις λίπος. Δε σου πάρει καθόλου αυτός ο τρόπος (εννοείται πως είναι ο σωστός, να δημιουργείς δηλ. θερμιδικό έλλειμα με την άσκηση κι όχι με τη δίαιτα)

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> forty μου αρέσει το τρέξιμο, βαριέμαι το περπάτημα. Ισως επειδη η συντονισμενη προσπαθεια (τυπου εξορμηση στο γυμναστηριο) με βοηθα να γυμναστω ενω το περπατημα ολο το αναβαλω. Ομως πονανε τα ακρα μου. Φανταζομαι λογω βαρους. (Εχω σχετικες οδηγιες απο το γυμναστη)
> Εσενα ποια είναι η γνώμη σου? Να τρεχω ή να μη τρέχω? Πολύ μπέρδεμα και πολύ δύσκολη κάνουν τη ζωή τα κιλά.


Θα πρεπει τοτε να γυμνασεις πρωτα καλα τα ποδια σου,τετρακεφαλους,μηριαιου ς δικεφαλους,γαμπες,και ειδικα γονατα.Δωσε εμφαση σε αυτα για αρχη και γρηγορο περπατημα και αν δυναμωσουν καλα δεν θα εχεις να φοβασε τιποτα απο το βαρος :thumbup:

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλωσήρθες! Πόσα κιλά είσαι? Να σας ζήσει! Εμάς χρόνισε, μόλις γέννησα είχα χάσει όλα τα κιλά της εγγυμοσύνης σε λίγες εβδομάδες με τις αντλήσεις (έμμεσο θηλασμό). Μετά άρχισε η ανηφόρα η μεγάλη. Πρόσεξε με τη διαρκή ενασχόληση με δίαιτες μη πάρεις αντί να χάσεις. Ισως χρειαζεται το σωμα σου χρονο να τρεφεσαι σωστα χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τα κιλα απο τωρα.
> 
> 100.3 σήμερα :bouncing:


ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα κ τις ευχες. ειμαι 65.3 σημερα

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Την ασκηση αυτη -και ολες για τα ποδια-εγω την κανω με 30-35 επαναληψεις και οσο περισσοτερο βαρος μπορω μεχρι εξαντλησης.Οταν την κανω μονη της βαζω 30 κιλα και οταν την κανω σουπερσετ με το μηχανημα δικεφαλων βαζω 20 κιλα
> 
> Αν θελεις να φτασεις τα 60 κιλα καντο σιγα σιγα με ελαφρα υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,μην βιαστεις,ετσι με γυμναστικη θα χασεις μονο λιπος και ελαχιστους μυς ισως και καθολου


Εχεις δυνατά πόδια ε! Κι γω κι γω...την κοιλιά πως θα τη δυναμώσω? Ο μεγάλος μου φόβος ειναι πως όταν (κι αν) ξαναχάσω τα κιλά δε θα σώζεται με τίποτα. Που ήσουν τόσο καιρό? Νομιζω εισαι αρκετα σχετικη με ολα αυτα! Δεν συναντας συχνα ατομα να γυμναζονται και να τρωνε σωστα ταυτοχρονα!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> forty μου αρέσει το τρέξιμο, βαριέμαι το περπάτημα. Ισως επειδη η συντονισμενη προσπαθεια (τυπου εξορμηση στο γυμναστηριο) με βοηθα να γυμναστω ενω το περπατημα ολο το αναβαλω. Ομως πονανε τα ακρα μου. Φανταζομαι λογω βαρους. (Εχω σχετικες οδηγιες απο το γυμναστη)
> Εσενα ποια είναι η γνώμη σου? Να τρεχω ή να μη τρέχω? Πολύ μπέρδεμα και πολύ δύσκολη κάνουν τη ζωή τα κιλά.
> 
> ...


ευτυχως τα ακρα μου ειναι πολυ γυμνασμενα, οπως και ο κορμος, στην κοιλια ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα. Επισης η αγυμνασια ειναι το νεο προβλημα, 12 μηνες μετα τη γεννα, 9 πριν, κι αλλους πιο πριν, τελειως αγυμναστη (απο βαρη, αεροβια ολο και κατι εκανα).
Κι ομως τα ποδια μου ειναι τουμπανο! Σηκωνουν πια 100 κιλα, κανουν μυικη ενδυναμωση καθημερινα :P

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα από το λίγο που σε ξέρω μέσα από εδω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφέρεις να φας τόσες θερμίδες χωρίς τύψεις! Ακόμα κι αν το αποφασίσεις θα είσαι μόνιμα με την αμφιβολία αν παχαίνεις ή καις λίπος. Δε σου πάρει καθόλου αυτός ο τρόπος (εννοείται πως είναι ο σωστός, να δημιουργείς δηλ. θερμιδικό έλλειμα με την άσκηση κι όχι με τη δίαιτα)


Θα μπορούσα να το ακολουθήσω άνετα μόνο αν έφτανα γύρω στα 60 κιλά νομίζω! Δεν είναι τύψεις, τύψεις και φαγητό σε εμένα σπανίως συνδέονται, είναι πως να το πω; Ανασφάλεια; Πιστεύω ότι επειδή έχω χαμηλές καύσεις πρέπει να τρώω πιο συμμαζεμένα, από την άλλη περιμένω της απάντηση της forty. Αν π.χ ξέρω ότι μπορώ να χάσω 1,5-2 κιλά λίπους τρώγοντας αυτές τις θερμίδες δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω στο στάδιο που είμαι να μείνω π.χ 67-68 κιλά και να αντικαταστήσω το λίπος με μυς. Θέλω συνολικά ένα πιο χαμηλό βάρος. Πάντως γενικά δεν είμαι ενοχικό άτομο! Μπορεί να αγχωθώ για το πως θα χάσω το βάρος αλλά αν φάω παραπάνω όπως π.χ την Κυριακή, δεν έχω καθόλου ενοχές! Πλήρης αναισθησία!!!!:yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

Κι γω ακριβως το ιδιο. Αλλωστε το φαγητο ειναι απολαυση! Τυψεις εχουν μονο τα βουλιμικα.

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μάγδα από το λίγο που σε ξέρω μέσα από εδω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφέρεις να φας τόσες θερμίδες χωρίς τύψεις! Ακόμα κι αν το αποφασίσεις θα είσαι μόνιμα με την αμφιβολία αν παχαίνεις ή καις λίπος. Δε σου πάρει καθόλου αυτός ο τρόπος (εννοείται πως είναι ο σωστός, να δημιουργείς δηλ. θερμιδικό έλλειμα με την άσκηση κι όχι με τη δίαιτα)
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να το ακολουθήσω άνετα μόνο αν έφτανα γύρω στα 60 κιλά νομίζω! Δεν είναι τύψεις, τύψεις και φαγητό σε εμένα σπανίως συνδέονται, είναι πως να το πω; Ανασφάλεια; Πιστεύω ότι επειδή έχω χαμηλές καύσεις πρέπει να τρώω πιο συμμαζεμένα, από την άλλη περιμένω της απάντηση της forty. Αν π.χ ξέρω ότι μπορώ να χάσω 1,5-2 κιλά λίπους τρώγοντας αυτές τις θερμίδες δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω στο στάδιο που είμαι να μείνω π.χ 67-68 κιλά και να αντικαταστήσω το λίπος με μυς. Θέλω συνολικά ένα πιο χαμηλό βάρος. Πάντως γενικά δεν είμαι ενοχικό άτομο! Μπορεί να αγχωθώ για το πως θα χάσω το βάρος αλλά αν φάω παραπάνω όπως π.χ την Κυριακή, δεν έχω καθόλου ενοχές! Πλήρης αναισθησία!!!!:yes:


Σου απαντησα γιαυτο στην προηγουμενη σελιδα,δεν ξερω αν το ειδες,εμενα τα 65 κιλα μου οταν ειμαι γυμνασμενη ειναι σαν τα 60 οταν ημουν αγυμναστη,φοραω ακριβως το ιδιο νουμ.παντελονι και επειδη δεν εχω κοιλια ενω εχω παρει στους γλουτους μυς,δειχνει πολυ καλυτερο.
Σκεψου οτι με τα βαρη θα βαλεις μυς στο πανω μερος που τωρα δεν γινεται να εχεις,και αν δεν εχεις λιπος εκει αφου θα χασεις απο τις λιποαποθηκες στο κατω μερος παλι σε βαρος το ιδιο θα εισαι αλλα θα φαινεσε πολυ πιο καλη...μου φαινεται τα λεω μπερδεμενα ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεις :yes:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αφου τα ακρα ειναι δυνατα γιατι να εχεις προβλημα να τρεχεις?αν δεν σε πονανε γονατα-αστραγαλοι γιατι οχι?ρωτησε παλι το γυμναστη σου,και αν το βαρος σου ειναι περισσοτερο στο πανω μερος του σωματος και οχι στα ακρα αυτο σε διευκολυνει στο τρεξιμο παρα να ειχες παχια ποδια και αδυνατο κορμι,και η κοιλια με γυμναστικη θα σφιξει σιγα σιγα αλλα το σπουδαιοτερο ειναι η διατροφη για να δεις την κοιλια να πεφτει  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

Αρα να ξαναπαω λες γυμναστηριο? Δεν ξερω ειμαι σε διλημμα, σκεφτομαι τωρα που ανοιγει ο καιρος να τρεχω εξω. Εχω ζωνη μετρησης παλμων, μου αρεσει εξω, ντρεπομαι ομως με κοσμο και σκεφτομαι να παιρνω το αμαξι να πηγαινω καπου "απομερα". Ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω και τις αντοχες μου, μονο ο γυμναστης πιστευει οτι πρεπει σιγα σιγα στο βαρος που ημουν (εχει να με δει απο τα 109 κιλα και ειμαι περιπου 10 κατω).

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by forty_
> Δεν εχω μετρηθει ποτε για το λιπος,δεν ξερω καθολου τα ποσοστα μου,ξερω μονο οτι ενω εκανα χρονια γυμναστικη και γρηγορο περπατημα, μολις αρχισα τρεξιμο εφυγε τοσο λιπος που επιανα τους κοιλιακους και γλουτιεους πολυ σκληρους αφου εφυγε το λιπος απο πανω και εφυγαν και τα πλαινα απο την περιφερεια ,αυτα που τα λενα love handles αλλα αλλαξε και το προσωπο μου,εφυγε και απο εκει λιπος εκτος του οτι εφτιαξε και το δερμα μου,φαντασου οτι τα ιδια ρουχα που μου ειναι ανετα στα 65 κιλα,παλιοτερα τα φορουσα στα 60.
> Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κανουμε διαφορα ειδη γυμναστικης γιατι κανενα δεν ειναι για ολα
> 
> Την ασκηση αυτη -και ολες για τα ποδια-εγω την κανω με 30-35 επαναληψεις και οσο περισσοτερο βαρος μπορω μεχρι εξαντλησης.Οταν την κανω μονη της βαζω 30 κιλα και οταν την κανω σουπερσετ με το μηχανημα δικεφαλων βαζω 20 κιλα
> 
> Αν θελεις να φτασεις τα 60 κιλα καντο σιγα σιγα με ελαφρα υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,μην βιαστεις,ετσι με γυμναστικη θα χασεις μονο λιπος και ελαχιστους μυς ισως και καθολου




Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά για τις κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις σου. Αυτή την είχα χάσει! Το να χάνω υπερβολικά αργά ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να χάσω τον ενθουσιασμό μου. Ήδη θεωρώ ότι χάνω αργά πλέον. Τον τελευταίο μήνα ένα δίκιλο με το ζόρι! Προτιμώ να μη πέσω κάτω από αυτό τον ρυθμό, μια που θεωρείται ότι 2 κιλά ανά μήνα, μπορούν να προέρχονται κατά βάση από απώλεια λίπους. Για εμένα το ιδανικότερο σενάριο είναι να χάνω 2 κιλά και να διατηρώ τον υπάρχων μυικό ιστό. Αφού φτάσω σε ένα ικανοποιητικό βάρος και κατεβάσω το ποσοστό λίπους σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα μετά μπορώ να ρίξω επιπλέον βάρος στη μυική αύξηση.
Αν ήμουν ήδη σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα λίπους το πιο πιθανό είναι να έκανα ακριβώς αυτό που λες. Το γεγονός όμως ότι είμαι εκτός ορίων κατά 5+ κιλά λίπους με κάνει να θέλω να το διορθώσω όσο γρηγορότερα είναι εφικτό. Επιπλέον λόγω του ότι είμαι πολύ αγύμναστη προς το παρόν δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω σπουδαία πράγματα σε επίπεδο καύσεων. Μια πιο εντατική προσέγγιση της γυμναστικής θα είναι εφικτή με τη πάροδο του χρόνου καθώς θα αποκτώ επιπλέον δύναμη. Πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω!

----------


## sweetOctober

98.9 μόνιμο πια και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 98.9 μόνιμο πια και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!!


:thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Πώς πας Τόνια μου? Πήγες τελικά στο διαιτολόγο που έλεγες? :love: H marimari χάθηκε πάλι! Που είσαι βρε κορίτσι? πως πας? Καλή συνέχεια κορίτσια!

----------


## marimari

Γεια σας κοριτσακιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ειναι απιστευτο.Μπαινω μετα απο πολλες ημερες και διαβαζω να λεει η Δημητρα που ειμαι;;;
Φοβεροοοοο!!!!!!!!!
Διαβαζω σκεψεις καλες.

Ειμαι καλα, πλακωσε αποτομα πολύ δουλεια, αλλα πολυυυυυ...εχω αρχισει να τα παιζω,ειμαι ενα ματσο χαλια καθε μερα τετοια ωρα, οποτε μου ειναι αδυνατο να παρακολουθησω και την ροη εδωμεσα.Δουλευω οοολη την ημερα, καπου εκει αναμεσα ειναι και ολα τα υπολοιπα, σπιτι, παιδια κτλ...Ο υπνος ειναι ελαχιστος και κανω τον σταυρο μου να αντεξω.

Σας εχω ομως στο μυαλο μου και στελνω παντα την θετικη μου σκεψη για την κατηφορα σας.
Η δικη μου κατηφορα σταματησε (τουλαχιστον προσωρινα...) ειμαι εκει που με αφησατε στα 110 κιλα, και το πολύ θετικο ειναι οτι εξακολουθω να τρωω χωρις υπερφαγικα, δεν χανω αλλα δεν πειναω και ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ...αυτο μαρεσει πολύ.Τρωω απολα ...σαν φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος και δεν παιρνω που σημαινει οτι το πραμα δουλευει ακομη.Γυμναστηριο ουτε απεξω -που χρονος- αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι παροδικο αυτο το τρελοκομειο που περναω και αν μπουν τα πραγματα σε ταξη ολα θα λειτουργησουν και παλι ρολοι.

Μεχρι τοτε και αν δεν εχω χτυπησει καμια υπερκοποση που πολύ κοντα μου την νιωθω, σας φιλω, σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και θα τα ξαναπουμε.
Φιλακιααααααααααααα, χωρις ζαχαρη και αλευρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helena73

καλη δουλεια κουκλιτσα,προσπαθησε να βρισκεις χρονο για σενα
φιλια

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Γεια σας κοριτσακιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ειναι απιστευτο.Μπαινω μετα απο πολλες ημερες και διαβαζω να λεει η Δημητρα που ειμαι;;;
> Φοβεροοοοο!!!!!!!!!
> Διαβαζω σκεψεις καλες.
> 
> Ειμαι καλα, πλακωσε αποτομα πολύ δουλεια, αλλα πολυυυυυ...εχω αρχισει να τα παιζω,ειμαι ενα ματσο χαλια καθε μερα τετοια ωρα, οποτε μου ειναι αδυνατο να παρακολουθησω και την ροη εδωμεσα.Δουλευω οοολη την ημερα, καπου εκει αναμεσα ειναι και ολα τα υπολοιπα, σπιτι, παιδια κτλ...Ο υπνος ειναι ελαχιστος και κανω τον σταυρο μου να αντεξω.
> 
> Σας εχω ομως στο μυαλο μου και στελνω παντα την θετικη μου σκεψη για την κατηφορα σας.
> ...


ωχ ωχ αυτά που θα έρθουν για μένα σύντομα. Αχ τί καλά που είναι τώρα, δουλεύω όποτε προλαβαίνω ή είναι ανάγκη...Δε πειράζει, δουλειά να υπάρχει! Γιατί κι αυτό πια παίζεται.
Καλό κουράγιο καλή μου! Αθήνα είσαι? Θα χειρουργηθεί ο άντρας μου σε λίγες μέρες, αν γίνει καμμιά στραβή θα στο δώσω πρώτο θέμα :P Αχ έχω κι αυτό το άγχος. Τελοσπαντων! Ολα καλα να λεμε και υγεια!
Ελενα μου διαβασα στο αλλο θεμα οτι δεν κανεις κατι, τι εγινε καλη μου και τα παρατησες? Μια χαρα τα πηγαινες! Ετρωγες σωστα, επινες και τα τσιπουρακια σου!

----------


## sweetOctober

98.6 :duh:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Γεια σας κοριτσακιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ειναι απιστευτο.Μπαινω μετα απο πολλες ημερες και διαβαζω να λεει η Δημητρα που ειμαι;;;
> Φοβεροοοοο!!!!!!!!!
> Διαβαζω σκεψεις καλες.
> 
> Ειμαι καλα, πλακωσε αποτομα πολύ δουλεια, αλλα πολυυυυυ...εχω αρχισει να τα παιζω,ειμαι ενα ματσο χαλια καθε μερα τετοια ωρα, οποτε μου ειναι αδυνατο να παρακολουθησω και την ροη εδωμεσα.Δουλευω οοολη την ημερα, καπου εκει αναμεσα ειναι και ολα τα υπολοιπα, σπιτι, παιδια κτλ...Ο υπνος ειναι ελαχιστος και κανω τον σταυρο μου να αντεξω.
> 
> Σας εχω ομως στο μυαλο μου και στελνω παντα την θετικη μου σκεψη για την κατηφορα σας.
> ...



Γεια σου marimari! Κουράγιο στη δουλειά. Έμαθες να τρως φυσιολογικά!!!!! Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο απ΄όλα!  :Smile:

----------


## pink_90

need2loose βλέπω έχεις πάρει για τα καλα την κατηφορα, θα πρέπει να σαι πολυ χαρούμενη :bouncing:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπραβο παιδιά που πάτε τόσο καλά !!! Κατηφορίζουμε όλοι μαζί βλεπω  :Big Grin:  Κι εγώ ζυγίστηκα χθες πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και είδα 1 κιλό κάτω. 93.5 δηλαδή  :Big Grin:  αλλά δεν το αλλάζω ακόμη το τικεράκι , θα ξαναζυγιστώ μόλις τελειώσει η περίοδος για πιο "μαζικό" αποτέλεσμα 
και θα το αλλάξω τότε :P

----------


## pink_90

Στέλλα εσύ και αν έχεις πάρει φόρα φόρα κατηφόρα!! Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!! Τα πας τέλεια!! :bouncing:

----------


## sweetOctober

τρέχααααααααααααααα τρέχχχχχχχχχχχχχα στελλουδάκι!!!! σε πλησιάζωωωωωωωωωωω και πάλι!!! Θα μας δεί το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα και θα πάθει ταράκουλο! :P :P Πάμε γεράααααααααααααααα με τσαμπουκά!!!!

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα στα γρηγορααααααααα
Σας ευχαριστω κοριτσακια μου...αδυνατα!!!!!!!!!
Ναι ολα καλα και ακομη καλυτερα που μπορω και επιλεγω με 2η σκεψη πανω απο το φαι ή ακομη και αν τοχω βαλει στο πιατο να το φαω ή οχι.Ειναι πολύ ομορφο συναισθημα.Θεωρω οτι η Ατκινς με βοηθησε πολύ σαυτο.
Ακομη και στο υπερφαγικο που συμβαινει παααρα πολύ αραια, ακουγεται δυνατη φωνη απο μεσα να μην το κανω κατι που δεν τοχω και αυτο πριν.
Απλώς στεναχωριεμαι με το γυμναστηριο.Ειναι τοοοοοσο πιεσμενος ο χρονος αλλα καποτε θα χαλαρωσει καπως και θα ξαναρχισω.Μου λειπει η Ζουμπα ακομη και αυτο το 35 λεπτο στον διαδρομο με ακουστικα και ναμαι μονη μου.Βασικα μου λειπει το "μονη μου".Ποσο θαθελα μιση ωρα μονη μου.....

Δημητρα με το καλο σου ευχομαι η εγχειρηση.Ναι Αθηνα ειμαι.Οτι χρειαστεις θα χαρω να σου φανω χρησιμη.
Συνεχιστε κοριτσακια μου γλκυκα.
Ολα γινονται αμα θες και φυσικα οταν ερθει η ωρα.
Καλημερααααααααααα :yes:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> need2loose βλέπω έχεις πάρει για τα καλα την κατηφορα, θα πρέπει να σαι πολυ χαρούμενη :bouncing:


μια ημέρα το είδα αυτό το βάρος αλλά είπα να το βάλω στο τικεράκι για να χαίρομαι! :yes:
Έχω να ζυγιστώ από τότε! Αποφάσισα να ζυγίζομαι μόνο όταν νιώθω ότι αδυνάτισα επειδή η απώλεια μου είναι πολύ πιο αργή πλέον και το να μου δείχνει συνέχεια τα ίδια η ζυγαριά έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό για εμένα!
Χαρούμενη είμαι που έφτασα ως εδώ και άντεξα τους πρώτους 3 μήνες. Τα νούμερα που ανυπομονώ να δω στη ζυγαριά απέχουν τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες από τώρα!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> need2loose βλέπω έχεις πάρει για τα καλα την κατηφορα, θα πρέπει να σαι πολυ χαρούμενη :bouncing:
> 
> 
> ...


bravo Μαγδα !!! ειναι φοβερο νεο επιτελους!!

----------


## helena73

τι να εγινεδημητρουλα?βαρεθηκα,κ ουραστηκα
κατι τα γλυκα.......
αισιοδοξω,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> need2loose βλέπω έχεις πάρει για τα καλα την κατηφορα, θα πρέπει να σαι πολυ χαρούμενη :bouncing:
> 
> 
> ...


Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ απο μενα,3 μηνες δεν ειναι καθολου μικρο διαστημα και οι επομενοι δυο μη σε στεναχωρουν,ειναι για να σε εκπαιδευσουν να τρως οπως πρεπει και για να προλαβει το σωμα σου να προσαρμοστει στα νεα κιλα :thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> Στέλλα εσύ και αν έχεις πάρει φόρα φόρα κατηφόρα!! Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!! Τα πας τέλεια!! :bouncing:


Το θέμα είναι οτι εδώ και κάποια κιλά δεν βλέπω την διαφορά . Από τοτε που ήμουν στα 100κατι μέχρι τώρα δεν παρατηρώ τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά όσο πριν. Παρ' όλα αυτά συνεχίζω , ξέρω γω ... :spin::spin::spin:

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Το θέμα είναι οτι εδώ και κάποια κιλά δεν βλέπω την διαφορά . Από τοτε που ήμουν στα 100κατι μέχρι τώρα δεν παρατηρώ τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά όσο πριν. Παρ' όλα αυτά συνεχίζω , ξέρω γω ... :spin::spin::spin:


Κοίτα σίγουρα έχεις διαφορά και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις αλλά καταλαβαίνω και αυτό που λες. Ίσως επειδή τα τελευταία κιλά φύγαν αρκετά γρήγορα (τον τελευταίο καιρό απ' όσο θυμάμαι έχανες κάθε βδομάδα 1,5 κιλό σίγουρα) να θέλει λίγο το σώμα σου να συνηθίσει το νέο βάρος . Εγώ ας πούμε είχα παρατηρήσει όταν είχα φτάσει τα 75-76 κιλά και έμεινα για κάνα χρόνο πάνα κάτω σ αυτά τα κιλά το σώμα μου με τον καιρό φαινόταν πιο αδύνατο και ας μην έχανα απλά επειδή έμενα σταθερή στο βάρος αυτό και είχε αρχίσει να παίρνει τη μορφή για τα κιλά αυτά. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες έτσι όπως τα γραψα τι θέλω να πω :P

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> bravo Μαγδα !!! ειναι φοβερο νεο επιτελους!!





> _Originally posted by forty_
> Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ απο μενα,3 μηνες δεν ειναι καθολου μικρο διαστημα και οι επομενοι δυο μη σε στεναχωρουν,ειναι για να σε εκπαιδευσουν να τρως οπως πρεπει και για να προλαβει το σωμα σου να προσαρμοστει στα νεα κιλα :thumbup:



Ευχαριστώ :love::love::love:
forty, συμφωνώ! Αυτοί οι μήνες χρειάζονται για να αλλάξω γενικότερα αντιλήψη και στάση απέναντι στη διατροφή μου. Επίσης το ότι κατεβαίνω τόσο δύσκολα πιστεύω θα με κάνει να το σκεφτώ πολύ πιο σοβαρά πλέον πριν να τα τινάξω όλα στον αέρα και γυρίσω στις παλιές κακές μου συνήθειες!

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Επίσης το ότι κατεβαίνω τόσο δύσκολα πιστεύω θα με κάνει να το σκεφτώ πολύ πιο σοβαρά πλέον πριν να τα τινάξω όλα στον αέρα και γυρίσω στις παλιές κακές μου συνήθειες!


:thumbup: :thumbup: Αυτό ελπίζω και εγώ πλέον. Μάλλον όχι ελπίζω, το πιστεύω :wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα! Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία! Επανέρχομαι με καθημερινό ζύγισμα λόγω πρωτεινικής διατροφής, να βλέπω την απώλεια να χαίρομαι να συνεχίζω :roll:
Έχω καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιώ τη ζυγαριά όποτε επιθυμώ κι όχι ψυχαναγκαστικά κάθε ημέρα και μου αρέσει πολύ. Είναι ωραία να επιλέγεις :thumbup:

Χθες 101.5 σήμερα 100.3

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Χρόνια πολλά sweet ! αντε πάμε να συνεχίσουμε γερά ! Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες πρόσεχα όσο μπορούσα , πρέπει να χω παραμείνει σταθερή στα κιλά δεν νιώθω να χω πάρει . Γυμναστική δεν έκανα τρελά πράματα μόνο λίγο ποδήλατο έξω που και που αλλά Κυριακή ανεβαίνω Φλώρινα οπότε από Δευτέρα κεφάλια μέσα . Διατροφή γυμναστήριο και τα σχετικά  :Wink:  θα ρίξω και ένα ζύγισμα στη ζυγαριά μου Δευτέρα πρωί να δούμε τι κάναμε (είμαι αδιάθετη αυτές τις μέρες οπότε οτι θα χω τελειώσει , κουτί θα μου ρθει) .

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο στελλουδακι!!! ΕΜεις περασαμε δυσκολα, σαν ζευγαρι + παρα πολλη δουλεια κι ετσι αν με ρωτησεις τωρα τι ετρωγα θα πρεπει να δω το ημερολογιο μ, τοσο καλα! Αλλα μου αρεσε πολυ που δεν γυρισα σε κακες συνηθειες, νομιζω οτι ημουν αλλη τα Χριστουγεννα αλλη το Πασχα! Εχω αλλαξει και μου αρεσει. Ξεχναω να ζυγιστω ενω το θελω μερικες φορες!
Δεν τρωω ολα μου τα συναισθηματα (καποια ισως), και πολλα αλλα, που επιτελους νυσταξα και δε θα στα πω (ευτυχως εσυ καμμια σχεση δεν εχεις με αυτα και ουτε σου ευχομαι να εχεις ποτε!).
Τωρα εχω γερο στοχο, θελω να αλαφρυνω, το εχω αναγκη, βασικα καρφακι δε μου καιγεται το νουμερο της ζυγαριας, αλλα αν με βοηθα να το βλεπω για να συνεχισω θα το κανω. Και προς το παρον ετσι νιωθω!!!!!!! Παω νανακια σε φιλω κι ελπιζω οταν δουμε 7 (εσυ πολυ πολυ πολυ γρηγορα) να νιωθουμε καλυτερα απο τον Χαρι!!!

----------


## anasa

kalimera sas xxx eimai kainourgia stin parea sas. sas sixairw pou mporeite k sigizeste kathe mera k malista me apotelesma. egw k mono stin idea tis zigarias frikarw. exw apo ton martio na vgw panw stin zigaria. mono k mono pou tin antikrizw me pianei panikos. sto parelthon pou zigizomoun kathe mera eixa ton elegxo alla sigxronos k ena kathimerino agxos. prepei na vrw to 8arros na vgwwwww :regan:

----------


## Maritemi

μη ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα μπορει να απογοητευστε και να τα παρατατε..τωρα δεν ξεω για σας αλλα εγω φθειρομαι πολυ ψυχολογικα οταν ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα..εκτος αν κανετε διαιτα express των 7,5,3 ημερων... :lol:

----------


## sweetOctober

97.3 σήμερα γιουχούυυυυυυυ  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

elenitsa mou τωρα διαβαζω το βιβλιο, και θα το σκεφτω αν θα τη κανω, απλα μεχρι στιγμης (σημερα) τρωω πρωτεινες.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα! Χθες δύσκλο βραδυ γιατι εφαγα την ημερα βλακειες και ηθελα και το βραδυ! Κρατηθηκα και ειμαι 96.6!!! Τελειωσε επιτελους η περιοδος  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Οσο περναει η μερα νιωθω ολο και πιο αναλαφρη ενω τρεφομαι σωστα...ειδα 96.3 ..............κοντευω να λιποθυμησω απο χαρα!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα! Εχω ξεφυγει και δε λεω να μπω σε προγραμμα. Αρχιζω καθημερινο ζυγισμα για λιγες μερες να τα ταρακουνηθω αλλα να βλεπω και απωλεια. Περιμενω περιοδο, σε δεκα μερες περιπου θα εχω το πραγματικο μου βαρος.
Αρχιζω!

Σημερα 97.6 !

----------


## mum2

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα! Εχω ξεφυγει και δε λεω να μπω σε προγραμμα. Αρχιζω καθημερινο ζυγισμα για λιγες μερες να τα ταρακουνηθω αλλα να βλεπω και απωλεια. Περιμενω περιοδο, σε δεκα μερες περιπου θα εχω το πραγματικο μου βαρος.
> Αρχιζω!
> 
> Σημερα 97.6 !


 καλημερα !!!
95,9 σημερα ενω ειχα ακουμπησει τα 95.
συνεχιζουμε !!!

----------


## sweetOctober

axxxxxxxxx κι γω το ειχα ακουμπησει αλλα!!! Αλλα!!! Το κακο μου το κεφαλι φιλεναδα!

----------


## mum2

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> axxxxxxxxx κι γω το ειχα ακουμπησει αλλα!!! Αλλα!!! Το κακο μου το κεφαλι φιλεναδα!


κι εμενα μου κακοφανηκε γμτ !!
εκει που δεν με απασχολουσε καθολου το θεμα κιλα τωρα σκαω για το 1κιλο. . ουφ

----------


## sweetOctober

Ναι μωρε δε πειραζει, θα το ξαναδουμε, αντε λιγο να μπουμε σε σειρα και θα ερθει!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα! Εχω ξεφυγει και δε λεω να μπω σε προγραμμα. Αρχιζω καθημερινο ζυγισμα για λιγες μερες να τα ταρακουνηθω αλλα να βλεπω και απωλεια. Περιμενω περιοδο, σε δεκα μερες περιπου θα εχω το πραγματικο μου βαρος.
> Αρχιζω!
> 
> Σημερα 97.6 !


παλι δε μπηκα σε προγραμμα γιατι το βραδυ παρα πολυ αργα βγηκαμε για φαγητο. Κι ομως ειμαι 97.6 και σημερα! 97.5 για την ακριβεια! Οριστε δεν εγινε τιποτα φοβερο! Ειναι ωραια η χορτοφαγια...και να ξεφυγεις δεν τρελαινεται η ζυγαρια!

----------


## sweetOctober

98.0 κι έφαγα τραγικά χθες! Από σήμερα επανέρχομαι δε πάει άλλο...

----------


## mum2

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 98.0 κι έφαγα τραγικά χθες! Από σήμερα επανέρχομαι δε πάει άλλο...


 σουιτ μην απελπιζεσαι ! εφοσον εισαι αδιαθετη και μεγαλυτερο φαινεται το βαρος σου και λιγουρες εχεις !!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, φυσικά και δεν απελπίζομαι! Αλλά πρέπει να επανέλθω! Από αύριο δουλεύω 7 ώρες παραπάνω και δε με παίρνει να μην επανέλθω, το μόνο εύκολο είναι να τρώει κανείς βλακείες από έξω. Ε εγώ τις έφαγα τις βλακείες μου και τώρα ΤΕΛΟΣ. Ελπίζω :borg:
Πάλι καλά που δεν είδα κανένα 100 δε λες! Από τότε με τη χορτοφαγία το βάρος μου δεν έχει μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά μου αρέσει!

----------


## mum2

Οταν σε διαβαζω τοσο ενθουσιασμενη με τη χορτοφαγια μου μπαινουν ιδεες :wink1:αλλα αρχικα και πριν κανω οποιαδηποτε κινηση πρεπει (ετσι κι αλλιως ) να βρω εναν καλο αιματολογο .
Μου φαινεσαι αποφασισμενη , ετσι ειμαι κι εγω νομιζω πως το κλικ στο μυαλο μου σε σχεση με τα κιλα μου εχει γινει 
θα χτυπας 15ωρα δουλειας απο αυριο ? για ολο το καλοκαιρι ?

----------


## sweetOctober

δεν ξερω ποσες ωρες ακομη! Εχω και το παιδι...το περισσοτερο που μπορω!
Η χορτοφαγια δεν ηταν επιλογη μου, ειδα ενα μοσχαρακι να κλαιει, μου εκανε κλικ...δεν μπορω να φαω πια κρεας. Ωχ για αιματολογικες πρεπει κι γω να παω κι ολο το αμελω. πηγα στο διαιτολογο! εκει με δειχνει 96 η ζυγαρια!

----------


## sweetOctober

εδω εγραψα μονο τα...διατροφικα κλικ μου...μου συνεβη κι εμενα αυτο που ειπες  :Frown: 

Eννοειται 1 φορα το χρονο ξεσκονιζομαι! Και θυροειδους, αμα δεν κανεις τον θυροειδη τι θα κανεις? Ειναι ο ρυθμιστης ΟΛΩΝ

----------


## teitei

Τη σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ τη χορτοφαγία αλλά μου πέφτει το σίδηρο και μου ειπε ο γιατρός να προσπαθώ να τρώω κρέας.... :barfy:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

teitei ανεξαρτητα αν γινεις χορτοφαγος αν εχεις προβλημα με το σιδηρο ,δοκιμασε αφεψημα τσουκνιδας. Ανεβαζει τον αιματοκριτη............

----------


## ανβι

αυτό που γνωρίζω για τη χορτοφαγία, είναι ότι ακόμα και να πηγαίνουν καλά οι εξετάσεις σου, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου επιπτώσεις φαίνονται μετά από 6-7χρόνια χορτοφαγίας.
παρακαλώ διορθώστε με οι γνώστες!

----------


## sweetOctober

Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να μπεις σε φορουμ χορτοφαγιας, εδω δεν ειναι κανεις γνωστης (1 ατομο που δε μπαινει)<α

----------


## ανβι

ήθελα μονάχα να πω ότι πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός γιατί ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις άμεσες επιπτώσεις, μπορεί να προκύψουν ακόμα και μετά από 7χρόνια. 
το να με διορθώσει ένας "γνώστης" ήταν για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ξέρει κι εγώ είπα μπαρούφα.

----------


## Sethunya

Καλημέρα!
Να σας ρωτήσω ρε σεις, που ζυγίζεστε κάθε μέρα, δεν ψυχοπλακώνεστε;

Εμένα κάποιες φορές με δείχνει πιο πάνω από πριν, ακόμα και αν ακολουθώ διατροφή..

----------


## sweetOctober

αμα καταφερω να ανεβω μια φορα θα ανεβαινω καθημερινα...

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by ανβι_
> ήθελα μονάχα να πω ότι πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός γιατί ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις άμεσες επιπτώσεις, μπορεί να προκύψουν ακόμα και μετά από 7χρόνια. 
> το να με διορθώσει ένας "γνώστης" ήταν για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ξέρει κι εγώ είπα μπαρούφα.


η χορτοφαγια μπορει να εχει μια φοβερη επιπτωση, να σωθουν μερικα αμοιρα ζωακια. Κατα τα αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι. Για σενα νοιασου κι εξετασου.

Υπαρχουν απειρα ξενα φορουμ μπορεις να μπεις να ενημερωθεις.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Προσωπικα είμαι κατά της χορτοφαγίας γιατι επειδη γενικα δεν μου αρέσει το ρκέας και δεν το τρώω βλέπω τι προβληματα προκαλεί η έλλειψη του :/

----------


## teitei

> _Originally posted by Sethunya_
> Καλημέρα!
> Να σας ρωτήσω ρε σεις, που ζυγίζεστε κάθε μέρα, δεν ψυχοπλακώνεστε;
> 
> Εμένα κάποιες φορές με δείχνει πιο πάνω από πριν, ακόμα και αν ακολουθώ διατροφή..


πως, αμέ! εννοειται, απλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορείς να αντισταθείς.. εγώ και σήμερα την πάτησα, με έδειξε λίγο παραπάνω και έχω ψιλοφρικάρει...

Γενικότερα είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα πιστεύω.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Προσωπικα είμαι κατά της χορτοφαγίας γιατι επειδη γενικα δεν μου αρέσει το ρκέας και δεν το τρώω βλέπω τι προβληματα προκαλεί η έλλειψη του :/


η χορτοφαγία καμμιά σχέση δεν έχει με το δε μου αρέσει δεν το τρώω. Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι δε θα ξαναφάς ποτέ κρέας για ηθικούς λόγους, οπότε επιβάλεις στον εαυτό σου την αντικατάσταση του με άλλες εξίσου θρεπτικές τροφές. Το ότι κόβεις απλά το κρέας δε σε καθιστά χορτοφάγο ώστε να μπορέσεις να κρίνεις την χορτοφαγία σαν διατροφή. Όλοι οι χορτοφάγοι που γνωρίζω είναι υγιέστεροι από τους κρεοφάγους, αποδεδειγμένα με εξετάσεις. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν τρώει σωστά, είτε κρεοφάγος είτε όχι, θα έχει θέμα.

Πάλι δε συγίστηκα, τί θα γίνω? Πρέπει......................

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ξέρω τι είνια η χορτοφαγια, πολλοί φίλοι μου είναι χορτοφάγοι, αλλά επιμένω πως ως προσωπική άποψη το θεωρώ λάθος :-)

Και να πας να ζυγιστείς αμέσως!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο Τέσο! 94.5 σήμερα και αρχίζω. Ζυγιστηκα μολις τωρα φαγωμενη, δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη............παλι για αυριο και μεθαυριο και παραμεθαυριο θα το ανεβαλα. Σκαρλετ σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## sweetOctober

tiker test

----------


## Natali_1990

οσοι βλεπετε μια μικρη διαφορα στα κιλα σας να μη σας πιανει πανικος δεν ειναι τιποτα διοτι σε μια μερα δεν προλαβαινει ο οργανισμος να μετατρεψει αυτο που εχουμε φαει σε λιπος.Οταν ξεκινησα και εγω τη διατροφη το εβλεπα αυτο και αγχωνομουν πολυ χωρις να υπαρχει καποιος λογος,το πραγματικο σας βαρος θα το βλεπετε οταν θα ζυγιζεστε μια φορα την εβδομαδα ,πρωι με αδειο στομαχι και να εχετε παει τουαλετα.Ειναι κριμα να στεναχωριεστε οταν την επομενη μερα σας δειχνει λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## teitei

ειλικρινά έχεις δίκιο... εγώ μόλις έπεσα από 90 :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy: και έχω μία τρομερή αγωνία! ήδη νιώθω τρομερή τη διαφορά, και φοβάμαι μην ξαναπαχύνω! δε θέλω :no:

----------


## LaLuna

68,3 σημερα!!!!μολις 3,3 κιλα απο το στοχοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natali_1990

μπραβοοοο ,τι ειναι 3,3 κιλα?θα φυγουν και δεν θα παρεις χαμπαρι.

----------


## LaLuna

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  κι εσυ απ οτι βλεπω τελεια εισαι!!!!μπραβο!!!!με τι μεθοδο τα εχασες?

----------


## sweetOctober

Γειά σας, αρχίζω και εγώ ξανά, 106.5 και θα ενημερώνω.

----------


## sweetOctober

104.5! 'Ισως που αδιαθέτησα! Πάντως από δίαιτα δεν είναι γιατί τρώω το ίδιο με πρίν.

----------


## alikaki_ed

Ούτε καν θυμάμαι πόσο καιρό έχω να μπω. Ούτε καν θυμάμαι τι γράφει το τικερ μου. Παχαινα Αδυνατίζα παχαινα αδυνατιζα κτλ. Σήμερα ήμουν 68.

----------


## alikaki_ed

66,8

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, 103.4

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπερα 102.6 !!!!!!!! τελος περιοδου

----------


## sweetOctober

δε ζυγιζομαι δε ζυγιζομαι...εφαγα καρδια μου και βασανιζομαι  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

103.4

----------


## lost in life

Καλησπέρα σας.Είμαι καινούρια εδώ,οπότε να σας πω μερικά πράγματα για εμένα.Είμαι 1,73 ύψος και 93 κιλά.Μετά την γέννα έχω πάρει 12 κιλά,μέσα σε ένα χρόνο.Όσο ήμουν έγκυος,λόγω του διαβήτη κυήσεως που είχα,δεν πήρα καθόλου κιλά,αλλά μάλλον έχασα και 1-2.Μετά όμως εφόσον δεν είχα πλέον περιορισμό στο τι να τρώω,έφτασα στα κιλά που είμαι σήμερα.Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα φτάσω τα 90 κιλά και αποφάσισα να κάνω κάτι τώρα,πριν πάρω ακόμη περισσότερα και είναι ακόμη πιό δυσκολο να τα χάσω.Από ψυχολογία είμαι χάλια,και αυτό με δυσκολεύει πολύ στο να κάνω κάτι καλό για τον εαυτό μου.Αποφάσισα να ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά μπας και καταφέρω επιτέλους κάτι.

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.
93

----------


## sweetOctober

τα ίδια με χθες αν και πριν ζυγιστώ είχα φάει πολύ. Άρα ίσως κάτι χάθηκε.

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα, 92,700 σήμερα.Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι μόνο απώλεια υγρών και το περίμενα,αλλά και αυτό καλό είναι!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα δε με αφηνει να στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα, δε ξερω γιατι. Φυσικα και μπορεις να γραφεις εδω. Εγω δε ζυγιστηκα σημερα γιατι χθες απο το αγχος μου ξυπνησα κι εφαγα και ξανακοιμηθηκα! :flaming:

----------


## lost in life

Εντάξει!Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!  :Smile:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.92,300

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια σου lost, σημερα 102.2  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  δουλεψε η βαλεριανα χθες. Ηπια μια και δεν εφαγα βλακειες μπροστα στην τηλεοραση. Δεν ηξερα αν μου μενουν θερμιδες και ειχα μαζευτει  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

μονιμως ξεχνω τον κωδικο για το τικερ βαρους  :Frown:  ξερεις καποιο να μη ζηταει κωδικο?

----------


## lost in life

Γειά σου sweetOctober!Πάτα πάνω στο πρώτο τικεράκι μου,δεν χρειάζεται κωδικό και μπορείς να αλλάξεις το βάρος από την υπογραφή σου,πολύ εύκολα!
Τώρα είδα ότι έχεις το ίδιο,εγώ πάω στην υπογραφή μου,και αλλάζω το νούμερο που έχει στον κωδικό του τικερ.

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα απο σενα το πηρα! 102.0 σημερα και περιμενω το πολυποθητο 1.................

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 92,500 ουπς! κάτι πήγε στραβα!Μάλλον χαζομαρούλες έφαγα εχθές.

----------


## sweetOctober

να γραφεις τι τρως για να ξερεις. Γραφω μονη μου διπλα λυπησου με  :Smile:  Γενικα το βαρος εχει αυξομειωσεις λογω κατακρατησεων και συνηθως δειχνει εβδομαδιαια την κανονικη απωλεια, αν και το να ζυγιζεσαι μια φορα τη βδομαδα παλι μπορει να μη δειξει αφου μπορει πριν πχ να εχεις φαει χαζομαρες...να μην εχεις παει τουαλεττα κτλ

----------


## lost in life

Είδα ότι οι πρώτες μέρες πήγαν καλά και ξεθάρεψα:tumble: !Τα κεφάλια μέσα τώρα!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lost in life_
> Είδα ότι οι πρώτες μέρες πήγαν καλά και ξεθάρεψα:tumble: !Τα κεφάλια μέσα τώρα!


ΑΥΤΌ ακριβως ομως παθαινω κι γω, για αυτο ειδικα στην αρχη ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα. Ετσι μαζευομαι :wink1:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 92 .Μου αρέσει αυτή η διαδικασία,κάθε πρωί!Πάω να αλλάξω και τα τικεράκια μου.

----------


## sweetOctober

κι μενα μου αρεσει, χθες εφαγα χωρις πολλες τυψεις αρκετο λαχανορυζο (παει η κατσαρολα) το βραδυ. Πηγα να γκρινιαξω. Πηγα να τα χαλασω (τυπου "αφου εφαγες αυτο πλακωσου τωρα στο φαι/γλυκα κτλ"). Τελικα εφαγα και λιγη πρωτεινη μαζι και λιγο γλυκο ελαφρυ κι επεσα για υπνο αντι να ξεσπασω στο φαγητο επειδη τα χαλασα. Η ζυγαρια με αντεμειψε! 101.8  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  :roll:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lost in life_
> Καλημέρα. 92 .Μου αρέσει αυτή η διαδικασία,κάθε πρωί!Πάω να αλλάξω και τα τικεράκια μου.


mprabo souuuuuuuu κι γω αυτο θα κανω να βλεπω το 1. Σημερα ειπα θα μαζευτω, νιωθω και λιγο αρρωστη και δε θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ελπιζω.

----------


## sweetOctober

με τσακισε ο μπραντ πιτ αποψε, ακομα να τελειωσει, να δω τι αλλο θα φαω, λεω να σταματησω ειμαι καπου 2100  :Smile:  !

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 91,900 .Δεν μετράω θερμίδες.Ακολουθώ πάνω κάτω την διατροφή που μου είχε δωσει ο ενδοκρινολόγος ,στην εγκυμοσύνη.Εχθές που κάθησα λίγο και της υπολόγισα,μου βγήκαν 1.500.Θα είχα ξεχάσει και κάτι,πες 1.700,νομίζω ότι είναι λίγες.Έτσι ο οργανισμός στερείται,αλλά και τα κιλά θέλω να τα χάσω σιγά σιγά,γιατί φοβάμαι πολύ την χαλάρωση.

----------


## sweetOctober

στην εγγυμοσυνη μου ειχε δωσει διαιτολογιο 1600 θερμιδες στο οποιο ομως μου επετρεπε να φαω πολυ περισσοτερο, ειδικα υδατανθρακες λογω του μωρου (απαραιτηττοι). Κι αυτο γιατι ηταν για διαβητη η διατροφη, οποτε τον ενοιαζε ο συνδιασμος τροφων και να μην ανεβαζω ζαχαρο. Ετσι ετρωγα περισσοτερο απο πριν την εγγυμοσυνη αλλα σωστες τροφες. Ποσο ειναι το παιδακι σου? Ποσα εχεις? Να σου ζησει!
Μια χαρα πας! Σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα γιατι ημουν πολυ πρωινη και το ξεχασα. Σε λιγο θα ζυγιστω αναγκαστικα φαγωμενη...νιωθω ξεφουσκωτη και ομορφα, αν και με λιγο υπνο (με ξενυχτησε ο μπραντ πιτ χθες χαχαχαχα) θελω να παω βολτα μετα τη δουλεια, νιωθω ηδη λες κι χω αδυνατισει (κακο αυτο...).

----------


## sweetOctober

102.4 ντυμενη φαγωμενη, αυριο νεο ζυγισμα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Προσπαθώ να μην μπω στον πειρασμο του καθημερινου ζυγισματος....δεν σε ρίχνουν ψυχολογικά αυτά τα μικρά σκαμπανεβάσματα;;

----------


## sweetOctober

καθολου, μου δειχνουν αν ειμαι σεκαλο δρομο η οχι. Εξαρταται πως βλεπεις τη ζυγαρια, φιλο η εχθρο... Βασικα πρεπει απλα να καταγραφεις και να αξιολογεις, χωρις συναισθημα. Να μη σε ριχνει αλλα ουτε και ανεβαζει .

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χμ.... με βάζεις σε σκέψεις τώρα ομολογώ.

----------


## sweetOctober

δε χρειαζεται να σκεφτεσαι, ανεβαινεις μηχανικα, καταγραφεις, οπως και οσα τρως. Αν μια βδομαδα πας χαλια η πολυ καλα γυριζεις πισω και βλεπεις. Τι σημασια εχουν οι θερμιδες αν εσυ τρως περισσοτερο και αδυνατιζεις η λιγοτερο και βαζεις. Ολα στο αποτελεσμα κρινονται. Αλλωστε ακριβειας θερμιδομετρηση ουτε οι διαιτολογοι...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ισχύει + τωρα που αθ ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο θα βλέπω και την μυική μάζα πως πάει. Νομιζω πως έχεις δίκιο εδώ.

----------


## sweetOctober

μυικη μαζα μονο με λιπομετρηση, μπαινει δυσκολα, δφευγει ευκολα με διαιτες. δεν υπαρχει δικιο και αδικο, ειναι τι δουλευει για σενα καθε φορα, δεν ειναι παντα το ιδιο ουτε ολες τις μερες περιοδους κτλ. ρε συ σε ποσα θεματα τα λεμε ζαλιστηκα axaxxa θα με κανεις στε νογραφο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Η ζυγαριά μου κάνει και λιπομέτρηση ^_^ Και ναι μπαινει πολυ δυσκολα η μυικη μαζα ειδικα αν δεν τρως κρέας οπως εγώ  :Frown: 

Χαχαχαχχα ναι κι εγω ζαλίστηκα λιγάκι :P Είναι που εχουμε πολλά να πουμε και μας καίει το θέμα βασικά :P

----------


## sweetOctober

ΟΚ τοτε ολοι οι βιγκαν μποντιμπιλντερ πως εβαλαν μυικη μαζα? Αυτα ειναι χαζα... βιγκαν ειναι χειροτερο απο χορτοφαγος, δεν τρωνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο πρωτεινη ζωικη. Γιατι δε τρως κρεας? Εισαι χορτοφαγος?

Ναι να τα λεμε αλλα μπορουμε σε ενα θεμα καθε φορα? :P

Η λιπομετρηση ζυγαριας ειναι για τα μπαζα στανταρακι! Να πας σε ενα διατροφολογο να σε παρακολουθει καλυτερα αν θες τοσο αναλυτικα πραγματα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Οχι απλά δεν μου αρέσει η γευση του κρέατος :/ 

Μα η δικη μου την εχω τεσταρει με της διαιτολογου και πάει καλά  :Big Grin:  Πηγαινα σε διαιτολόγο αλλά εχω σταματήσει για λίγο....

----------


## Scarllet_D

120,4

Yay! Εχασα 100 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια ΧΔ αχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

Skarlet κανε διαιτα να χασεις κι αλλα, τα πρωτα χανονται ευκολα. Καλη αρχη!

Καλημερα 102.4

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κάνω  :Smile:

----------


## lost in life

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> στην εγγυμοσυνη μου ειχε δωσει διαιτολογιο 1600 θερμιδες στο οποιο ομως μου επετρεπε να φαω πολυ περισσοτερο, ειδικα υδατανθρακες λογω του μωρου (απαραιτηττοι). Κι αυτο γιατι ηταν για διαβητη η διατροφη, οποτε τον ενοιαζε ο συνδιασμος τροφων και να μην ανεβαζω ζαχαρο. Ετσι ετρωγα περισσοτερο απο πριν την εγγυμοσυνη αλλα σωστες τροφες. Ποσο ειναι το παιδακι σου? Ποσα εχεις? Να σου ζησει!
> Μια χαρα πας! Σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα γιατι ημουν πολυ πρωινη και το ξεχασα. Σε λιγο θα ζυγιστω αναγκαστικα φαγωμενη...νιωθω ξεφουσκωτη και ομορφα, αν και με λιγο υπνο (με ξενυχτησε ο μπραντ πιτ χθες χαχαχαχα) θελω να παω βολτα μετα τη δουλεια, νιωθω ηδη λες κι χω αδυνατισει (κακο αυτο...).


Καλημέρα.Εμένα μου είχε πει,ότι είναι διατροφή με 1.800 θερμίδες,αλλά δεν τις είχα υπολογίσει και ποτέ για να ξέρω σίγουρα.Πάντως είχα χάσει 1-2 κιλά όσο ήμουν έγκυος και τώρα θηλάζω,οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι και με το θηλασμό θα καίω κάποιες θερμίδες.Δεν ξέρω αν τα πάω καλά.Τις δυό τελευταίες ημέρες,που μέτρησα θερμίδες,τις βρήκα λίγες.Εχθές το βράδυ,μέτρησα τις θερμίδες και ήταν περίπου 1.440 ,οπότε ,έφαγα και δύο μικρά μήλα για να τις αυξήσω.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αν θηλάζεις πρέπει να τρως πολύ καλά!

----------


## sweetOctober

lost πως και κανεις διαιτα ενω θηλαζεις? Φευγουν τα κιλα με το θηλασμο και μονο! Αν παλι οχι τοτε πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις τη συμβουλο θηλασμου σου τι να τρως για να αδυνατισεις. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδιες οι θερμιδες κυησης με τις θερμιδες θηλασμου, αλλωστε στην κυηση ειναι για διατηρηση ενω στο θηλασμο τις μειωνεις για αδυνατισμα. Σιγουρα ειναι σημαντικο και πρεπει να ρωτησεις καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> Καλημερα 102.4


102.0 πριν λιγο :wink1:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Κάνω


 αμα βλεπεις και δε χανεις κοψε φαγητο η μετρα πιο αναλυτικα θερμιδες μηπως ειναι περισσοτερες απο οσες νομιζεις (που λεγαμε στο αλλο ποστ)

----------


## lost in life

Και όμως!Εγώ έχω πάρει αρκετά κιλά ,ενώ θηλάζω,αλλά έχω ακούσει και για πολλές θηλάζουσες,που επίσης έχουν πάρει κιλά.
Δεν είχα σκεφτεί,ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικό για την διατροφή.Θα ψάξω, να ρωτήσω ,κάποιον σύμβουλο θηλασμού.

----------


## lost in life

Ξέχασα,σήμερα είμαι 91,400.

----------


## Scarllet_D

SweetOctober, μωρέ γενικα ο οργανισμός μου ανταποκρίνεται καλά στην διατροφή, απλά πρώτη μέρα ειναι, λογικό να μην έχασα τίποτα σχεδόν ^_^

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 92,700 . Αδιαθέτησα,οπότε,μάλλον είναι κατακράτηση.

----------


## Scarllet_D

117,3
Ξε-αδιαθέτησα οπότε μάλλον ξεπτηστηκα, γιατι δεν νομιζω να εχασα 3 κιλά σε μια μέρα αχαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

Σκαρλετ ειδες? Μια χαρα! Πηρες τα πανω σου ελπιζω, εμενα το καθημερινο ζυγισμα μου εχει δειξει οτι πριν την περιοδο βλεπω το κανονικο μου βαρος, ακριβως πριν. Μετα ολο κατακρατησεις ειμαι, σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις μετα την περιοδο ισως ξεφουσκωσω.

Δε ζυγιστηκα σημερα νηστικη το ξεχασα, σε λιγο θα ανεβω παλι φαγωμενη, αλλα θελω να δειξω στον εαυτο μου οτι δεν εγινε και κατι τρομερο που χλαπακιασα χθες, δε μπαινουν 5 κιλα σε μια μερα...........

----------


## sweetOctober

103.4 ντυμενη (μπρρρρρρρρ) και εννοειται εχοντας φαει :wink2:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εννοειται πως πηρα τα πάνω μου  :Big Grin:  

Ελα ησουν και φαγωμενη δεν πειράζει ^_^

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημερα! 116,7  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost in life

καλημέρα. 91,700

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο κοριτσια!! Παλι φαγωμενη ζυγιστηκα, το ξεχασα το πρωι. Αρχιζω παλι διαιτα γιατι 2 μερες τα εκανα (@&#*#&

----------


## sweetOctober

ξεχασα 102.6

----------


## helena73

καλησπερα κοσμεεεεεεεεεεε
τι ζυγισμα να κανω,,,,πηρα κιλακια...ειμαι 76 :Frown:  
στα πιο πολλα που εχω φθασει ,,,ακομα κ οταν γεννουσα και στα 2 παιδια.....

----------


## sweetOctober

Ελενα, ζυγισου! με ακριβεια, νηστικη, γυμνη πρωι. Αρχισε να ζυγιζεσαι. μη φοβασαι τη ζυγαρια, πρεπει να μπεις σε μια σειρα. Ελα αγαπη μαζι μπορουμε...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Είμαστε τοσα άτομα που προσπαθουμε ταυτοχρονα! Πάρε κουράγιο απο αυτό  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.Εμένα πάντως με βοηθάει πολύ,που γράφω εδώ την προοδό μου.Νιώθω ότι έχω παρέα στην προσπάθεια μου  :Smile:  . 91,2 σήμερα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κι εμέναααα ^_^
117,5 σήμερα, αλλά δεν πτωούμαι. Καμιά κατακράτηση θα είναι απο τα σκατοφάγια που έφαγα χθες. Γιατι και οκ να είναι οι θερμίδες αν δεν ειναι καλή η ποιότητα δεν γινεται δουλειά  :Big Grin:  

Καλημερα!!!

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 92,500. Μα τι στο καλό είναι αυτό το παραπάνω κιλό μέσα σε μια μέρα;Δεν μπορεί να είναι λίπος!Τεσπα!Σήμερα πολύ σαλάτα και πιστεύω,αύριο,να επανέλθουμε!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι κι εγώ μια απο τα ίδια τις τελευταιες μέρες. Κοιτα ίσως παίζει ρόλο τα ρούχα με τα οποία ζυγιζόμαστε, ή τίποτα κατακρατησεις αν έχουμε κλπ!
Εγώ σήμερα 117,9......-_-

----------


## helena73

καλημερα σας,τι κανετε??75 σημερις

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τι μα κάνουμε....προσωπικά απογοητευομαι αλλά προσπαθώ να κρατησω το mood ψηλα. Απο θεμα εβδμάδας είμαι στο μειον αλλά σε 2 μέρες πήρα ένα κιλό  :Frown: 

Μπράβο σου για την απωλειά σου!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Σκαρλετ εχω την αισθηση (ισως λανθασμενη) οτι με ειρωνευεσαι. Αν δεν κανεις αυτο και ειναι ειλικρινεις οι αποριες σου τοτε να σου υπενθυμισω οτι ζυγιζομαστε χωρις ρουχα και οτι το βαρος εχει διακυμανσεις απο ωρα σε ωρα, ποσο μαλλον απο μερα σε μερα. Ειναι υγρα. Αν δε σου κανει καλο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα (και οτι δε σου κανει καλο) δεν εισαι αναγκασμενη να το κανεις. Αρκετα πραγματα κανουμε στη ζωη μας που δε θελουμε, ας ειναι πιο ευχαριστη η διατροφη μας.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλέ δεν σε ειρωνεύομαι! Απλά κρυωνω πολύ για να γδυνομαι κάθε πρωι μολις ξυπνησω και επειδη μετά τρώω πρωτου ντυθω, ε ζυγιζομαι με τις πυτζάμες :P 
Πάντως το καθημερινο ζυγισμα νομιζω πως κάνει καλό και όχι κακό τελικά. Δηλαδή οκ, βλέπω πως οι πολλοι υδατανθρακες μου κάνουν κατακράτηση. Το ήξερα μεν αλλά είναι καλύτερο να το βλέπεις και με νούμερο μπροστά σου  :Smile:  Ουτως ή αλλως όπως βλέπεις δεν πτωούμαι απο τα μικρά ανεβοκατευάσματα όσο το εβδομαδιαίο ζυγισμά είναι μείον! Κι επειδή είναι, συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

καλο αυτο, καλη δυναμη, κι αν στο εβδομαδιαιο δε σου δειξει θα ζυγιστεις την 8η μερα και θα δειξει :thumbup:

----------


## Scarllet_D

ξεκίνησα στα 120,2 κι είμαι στα 117,9 και καθολου παρακάτω να μην πάω γι αυτη την βδομάδα ικανοποιημένη θα είμαι, αν και ελπίζω να πάω στα 117,5!

----------


## sweetOctober

α ναι εχουμε και το εβδομαδιαιο, παω να δω ποτε τοχω.....αυριο πρωι πρωι ζυγισματακι αυτη τη φορα δε θα το ξεχασω

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 90,900

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγω σημερα ζυγιστηκα αφου γυρισα σπίτι φαγωμένη, κι ήμουν 117,9. 
Μια χαρά πάμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

μπραβο βρε κοριτσια, βαρατε, ξεχασα παλι να ζυγιστω. Γυρισα και βρηκα σπιτι ανωκατω, κανω γενικο + τη δουλεια. 1 μυαλο μερα νυχτα.................αυριο σιγουρα θα ζυγιστω γιατι θα μπω και σεπρογραμμα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πω κι εγώ πρέπει να καθαρίσω και βαριεμαιιιιιι. Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου! 

Αντε θα περιμενουμε να μας πεις αυριο! Εγω εχω και το εβδομαδιαίο αυριο.

----------


## sweetOctober

Και το εβδομαδιαιο ξεχασμενο το ειχα, πηγα στο καθημερινο, ειδα ποσο ημουν και το συμπληρωσα τωρα. Θελω να καταγραφω να μην κατρακυλησω..................πρεπε ι να ανηφορισω :roll:

----------


## Scarllet_D

θα ανηφορίσεις είμαι σίγουρη  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 90,800

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημερα! 117,7!

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα. 89,100!!Ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά 7 φορές!Κοίταζα μήπως είναι 89,700 και όχι 89,100.Τι έγινε;Δικαιολογείται να κάνουν τα κιλά τέτοιες απότομες βουτιές;

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι αμα είναι κατακρατησεις  :Smile:  Δεν θυμασαι εγω που την μια ήμουν 120,2 και την επομενη 118,9;; αχαχαχα 

Σημερα 117,6 ^_^ Και κατεβαινουμεεεε!

----------


## lost in life

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Ναι αμα είναι κατακρατησεις  Δεν θυμασαι εγω που την μια ήμουν 120,2 και την επομενη 118,9;; αχαχαχα 
> 
> Σημερα 117,6 ^_^ Και κατεβαινουμεεεε!


Μπράβο σου Scarllet_D !!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Mprabooooooooooooooooooooooooooo κοριτσια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ετσι δυνατα!!! Αμε πως δε δικαιολογουνται οι διακυμανσεις στο βαρος. Κι εμενα ειχε σημερα αλλα προς τα πανω :P 103.6 αλλα με περιοδο  :Wink:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ετσι έτσι σκίζουμε!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημέραααα! 117,3  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα!Λύθηκε το μυστήριο των κατρακυλούντων κιλών!!Έχει χαλάσει η ζυγαριά  :Big Grin:  .Θα αλλάξω μπαταρίες και ελπίζω να φτιάξει.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 102.5
Λοστ δεν το πιστευω χαχαχαχ νομιζα που εφαγες λιγο εκεινες τις μερες επεσε

----------


## lost in life

Κοίτα, ή από το πρωί που ζυγίστηκα έχασα άλλα δύο κιλά,οπότε είμαι εξαίρετο παράδειγμα στα χρονικά της διαιτολογίας ή όντως χάλασε η ζυγαριά :P

----------


## Scarllet_D

Να αλλάξεις μπαταρίες να δεις  :Wink:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημέρα! 116,7 σήμερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.Και μπαταρίες άλλαξα και τις έβγαλα για όλο το βράδυ ,μπας και φτιάξει,τίποτα  :Frown:  .Είμαι χωρίς ζυγαριά  :Frown:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αν ειναι απο τις καλές τσέκαρε μηπως ισχύει καμιά εγγύηση, αλλιώς γρηγορα για καινουρια! Και προσεχε μην χάσεις τον έλεγχο όσο δεν έχεις ζυγαριά!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ωχ ρε γμτ χωρις ζυγαρια? Εγω δε μπορω σε διαιτα καθολου χωρις κι ας μη ζυγιστω. Πχ σημερα δε τολμησα :spin: Ομως ξερω οτι ειναι εκει, κι οταν θα νιωσω οτι πηρα 219871:spin: κιλα επειδη εφαγα παραπανω θα με βαλει στον ισιο δρομο...
Αυριο ζυγισμα :crazy:

Σκαρλετ χιλια μπραβο!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημέρα, 116,7.

----------


## sweetOctober

Skalrlet! Καλημέρα μπράβο και πάλι! Κικιτσα αλλαξες μπαταριες στη ζυγαρια? Αρχιζω κι γω απο αυριο ζυγισματα :blush:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Smile:

----------


## lost in life

'Αλλαξα αλλά τίποτα,με πρόδωσε!:bouncy: πρέπει να πάρω άλλη ,αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσω.Και βρήκα και ευκαιρία να φάω παραπάνω.Το χάσαμε το κορμί πατριώτη!!:dork:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγκρατησου πατριωτη!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημερα! 116,7 για τρίτη συνεχομενη μέρα, αλλά χαιρομαι πολύ γιατι περιμενα να εχω τρελές κατακρατησεις σημερα απο το χθεσινο αλκοολ!

----------


## lost in life

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Συγκρατησου πατριωτη!!!


Χαχαχαχα,έχεις δίκιο!Πρέπει να συγκρατηθώ!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγώ 117,9 σήμερα....Ο_ο τι σκατά;;;;;;;; Λογικά είναι οι κατακρατήσεις που περίμενα απο χθες....πφφφφφ.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χαλασε κι η δικη μου ζυγαρια! Τι καλά αχαχαχαχαχα εκτός κι αν καταφερα απο χθες να βάλω 3 κιλά, και απο προχθες 5 ΧΔ 
Γαμώτο και δεν με παίρνει οικονομικά να πάρω καινουρια τώρα  :Frown:  Τι να κάνωωωωωω?????

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα!Πλάκα κάνεις!!Χάλασε και η δική σου;Μα τι έγινε με τις ζυγαριές μας;

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ρε δεν ξέρω, αλλά νιώθω κενή χωρίς αυτήν αχαχαχαχα
Δεν προκειται να κανω μαλακίες και το ξέρω, αλλά νιώθω περιεργα να μην ξερω πως τα πάω..... και ειναι και ακριβές γκαμώτη >.< 
Εσυ τι έκανες με την δική σου;;;

----------


## sweetOctober

Βρε κοριτσια χαχαχαχα καλα θα αρχισω εγω ζυγισματα απο αυριο και θα ειμαι μονη? Καλε μη με αφηνετε μονηηηηηηη
Σκαρλετακι μπορεις να ζυγιζεσαι σε καποιο φαρμακειο, με το αζημειωτο βεβαια...........
Κοριτσια δεσμευομαι, απο αυριο αρχιζω διατροφη γιατι αφεθηκα πολυ. περασα δυσκολα, οχι οτι τωρα ειναι ευκολα, αλλα ας πουμε εκανα διαλειμμα. Αρχισα και γυμναστηριο σας το ειπα?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Σημερα δε προλαβα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλά έκανες κι εγώ ξαναξεκιναω απο αυριο γυμναστηριο  :Big Grin:  
Ρε με την ζυγαριά τι θα κάνωωωω; Στο φαρμακειο η ηλεκτρονική θέλει 1?  :Frown:  Με τόσα λεφτά αν κάνω κράτη ένα μήνα παίρνω καινουρια αχαχαχαχα
Θα δοκιμασω βασικα να αλλάξω μπαταρίες μπας και νιωσει, γιατι το πρωι με εδειχνε 121 και τώρα το απογευμα 58 αχαχαχαχα λέτε να εφτασα τόσο γρήγορα στον στόχο;; ΧΔ αχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα καλο καλο καλο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλό ή κακό, εμένα πάντως με βολεύει αχαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, 103.5 μετα απο ψωμαρες χθες βραδυ και ταχινι με μελι για γλυκο. Απο σημερα σε προγραμμα. Στεναχωρη εβδομαδα αλλα θα την παλεψουμε.

----------


## lost in life

...και επανέρχομαι!Η ζυγαριά έφτιαξε,τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. 90.7. Καλημέρα!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Λες να επανέλθει κι η δικιά μου απο το πουθενά;; αχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

εμενα που ειναι ενταξει η ζυγαρια αλλα ξεχασα παλι? Δεν κοιμηθηκαμε το βραδυ + το πολυ πρωινο ξυπνημα (6) ε το ξεχασα. Θα ζυγιστω σε λιγο αλλα εχω φαει καλα και ειμαι με ρουχα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ε δεν πειράζει, να έχεις μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον  :Smile: 
Καλημερα!

----------


## sweetOctober

102.5 μετα το πρωινο και με πολυ νερο
τελικα γδυθηκα μπρρρρρρρρρρρ χαχαχαχα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χαχαχα βρηκες κι εσύ μέρα να γδυθεις με τόσο κρύο!!! Εγω ζυγιστηκα σήμερα σε ένα φαρμακείο φαγωμένη και ντυμένη και με έδειξε 117,8.....σκατουλες. Αυτηρα πισω στο πρόγραμμα σημερα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 103.3

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα  :Smile:  . 91,300

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερρρρααααααααααααααα αααααααα χαθηκα, δουλευα πολυ, χρονος 0. 
Ζυγισμα 101.5 πρωι πρωι (τεραστια χαρα!)

----------


## lost in life

Εγώ πάλι χάλια.Είχα σταματήσει το καθημερινό ζύγισμα και εχθές που ζυγίστηκα,είμαι περισσότερο από τα 93 κιλά που είχα ξεκινήσει  :Frown:

----------


## sweetOctober

αρχιζω απο αυριο καθε μερα ζυγισμα, τελειωνει σιγα σιγα η περιοδος. Ξαναμπαινω σε ρυθμο γιατι το παρακανα. Ειναι δυσκολα ειμαι μονη, δεν εχω βοηθεια, ειναι κι αρρωστο το μικρο. Τρωω βλακειες. Ζυγιζομαστε αυριο κι αρχιζουμε μαζι ΟΚ?

----------


## sweetOctober

101.5 :starhit: καλημερα!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ε αυτο δε το πιστευω, υπερφαγικο χθες, 101.6 σημερα! Τις προηγουμενες μερες το βαρος μου ηταν 102.5 συνηθως.

----------


## sweetOctober

101-101.1 :tumble::blush::smirk::wow::spin: ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιι ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## baklavadaki

μπράβο sweetoctober! συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## sweetOctober

ευχαριστωωωωω συνεχιζω συνεχιζω!!!!!!! Ω ειν ωραια στον παραδεισο :kiss::grin: αχ ας φυγω απο τα ρημαδια τα 100 δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!!! Απο τοτε που γεννησα μονο μια φορα εφυγα, ειδα το 9 και ξαναγυρισα πανηγυρικα :grind:

----------


## sweetOctober

Χθες εφαγα αργα το προβλεπομενο κατα τα αλλα βραδυνο κι επεσα για υπνο καπακι, κι ετσι το πρωι δε ζυγιστηκα. Ειμαι φουσκωμενη. Θα ζυγιστω αργοτερα η αυριο. Σημερα θα φαμε εξω το μεσημερι και πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να θυμηθω να ζυγιστω, γιατι αυριο θα εχω τα υπαρξιακα μου "παχυνα απο το φαγητο" :P

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, καλο σαβ/κο, 101.2 με πολλες κατακρατησεις! Ειμαι σιγουρη ειμαι 100 +  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

ποσο ανυπομονω να ζυγιστω αυριο δε περιγραφεται με λογια, νομιζω οτι θα ζυγιστω αξημερωτα μολις σηκωθω :roll:
ελπιζω να μου εχει φυγει το πρηξιμο γιατι σε ποιοτητα δεν εφαγα καλα αυτες τις μερες, αν και σε θερμιδες ημουν εν ταξη

----------


## sweetOctober

αν και ξεφυγα χθες βραδυ σημερα ζυγιστηκα, χωρις προσδοκιες βεβαια! απλη καταγραφη λοιπον 102.1

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα χρονια πολλα!!!! Χθες 102.6 και σημερα 102.7, πολυ φαι παιδια πολυ φαι. Σημερα ελπιζω μαζευομαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα παιδακια! 103.1
εχω μαζευτει! που να μην ειχα :P

----------


## sweetOctober

@@ εκανα, υπερφαγικο χθες ασχημο. 103.2, αρχιζω διατροφη χωρις τυψεις μεχρι να δω 100.2, ελπιζω οτι θα ειναι συντομα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπορει να ειναι καακράτηση  :Smile:  Δεν βαζεις βαρος απο ενα μονο υπερφαγικό  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

ολες τις προηγουμενες μερες ειχα ξεφυγει, ξεφυγα 1 μερα και μετα παλευα να μαζευτω. Η καταληξη ηταν τ υπερφαγικο. Τελευταια φορα που ημουν σε διατροφη λιγες μερες πριν ημουν 101.1 κιλα αυτο θυμαμαι.....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εντάξει μην το πάρεις κατάκαρδα ομως γιατι θα σε πάει πίσω! Οτι εγινε έγινε, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## baklavadaki

Είδα 65 μπροστά σήμερα! Αλλά δεν το γράφω ακόμα, θα ζυγιστώ αύριο επισημα!
Αν και σήμερα θα πάω γυμναστήριο και συνήθως μετά το γυμναστήριο με δείχνει παραπάνω την επόμενη μέρα..

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβοοοοο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο μπακλαβαδακι!!!!!! Μη μασας κατακρατησεις απο το γυμναστηριο! Φαε στεγνα και θα πεσεις!



> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Εντάξει μην το πάρεις κατάκαρδα ομως γιατι θα σε πάει πίσω! Οτι εγινε έγινε, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τωρα


Καθολου! Συνεχισα κι ανταμειφθηκα!

Σημερα 101.1! Και νιωθω πρησμενη φουλ! :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, χθες 102.1 σημερα 101.6 :starhit:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εύγε εύγε!!!! Σε λίγο θα δεις και το πολυπόθητο 9!!!!!!!! (κι εγώ το ίδιο ελπίζω :P )

----------


## sweetOctober

αμα δε το δεις εσυ γρηγορα τοτε αλιμονο σε μας :P

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ελα εσύ έχεις ένα δύο κιλά για το 9 :P Εγώ έχω 10!

----------


## sweetOctober

εγω ομως εχω στομαχι που θελει φαι! :P μη συγκρινεις καν! Θα δεις οτι δε θα εχεις καμμια σχεση με το πως εχανες πριν, 10-10 τα χανουν οι χειρουργημενοι!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ισχύει την πρώτη βδομάδα είχα χάσει 8 :3

----------


## sweetOctober

Ειδες, κατι ξερω κι γω! Μεσα εδω ολα τα μαθαινεις, θα παρω και πτυχιο σε λιγο. Ασε που αμα αδυνατισω παλι θα νομιζουν οτι εκανα χειρουργειο. Ετσι και την προηγουμενη φορα, νομιζαν οι γνωστοι μου χειρουργηθηκα! Τοτε ομως τα εχασα σε λιγους μηνες, οχι σε λιγα χρονια :P

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, 100.7 σημερα

----------


## sweetOctober

99.9 ακριβωςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς πεθαινω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αδιαθετη και ξεφουσκωτη, ε ποτε!

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα, 100.3

Προχθες 101.6 απο υπερφαγικο
Χθες δε ζυγιστηκα

----------


## sweetOctober

Ονειρευομαι την ωρα που θα ξαναδω 9, μα ηταν τοσο ομορφο ! :fake sniffle:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 100.1

----------


## baklavadaki

αααντεεε 200γραμμάρια για το 9 !μπορεί να το δεις και μες στη μέρα, μην το αφήσεις να ξαναφύγει αυτή τη φορά!Εγώ σταθερηη

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημερα 100.1


BRAVISSIMO!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ευχαριστωωω δε θα ξαναζυγιστω, εκτος κι αν νιωθω παρα πολυ αναλαφρη. Τοθεμα ειναι οτι τελειωνει η περιοδος κι εχει πεσει πεινα. Αναποδος ανθρωπος ακομα και σε αυτο ειμαι :P 
Σε εσας αξιζουν χιλια μπραβο, για εμενα 200 γρ ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να χαθουν...

----------


## sweetOctober

με μπριζωσατε, ζυγιστηκα 3 φορες, τις 2 εδειξε 100 και τη μια (την τελευταια) 99.9! Ειμαι με πρωινο και 2 ενδιαμεσα γευματα, και 3 ροφηματα! Ειμαι ευτυχισμενη :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα 101.5 μετα απο εξοδο, λαδερο και πολυ αλατι!

----------


## mitsimou

Καλησπέρα σας,

θα ήθελα και εγώ να μπω στην παρέα σας.

ξεκίνησα με 91κιλά είμαι στην 2η εβδομάδα με τον διαιτολόγο
θέλω και πρέπει να τα καταφέρω.
Χτές είμουν 88 κιλά
και ελπίζω σταθερά και σωστά να φτάσω το στόχο μου!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο πας πολυ καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 100.9

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 100.7 πολυ πρωινο ζυγισμα

----------


## baklavadaki

μισό κιλό κάτω μετά από 2 βδομάδες!
μάζευε κι ας ειν και ρώγες!Αλλαξα τικεράκι!

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> μισό κιλό κάτω μετά από 2 βδομάδες!
> μάζευε κι ας ειν και ρώγες!Αλλαξα τικεράκι!


Μπραβο, baklavadaki!!!

Εμενα παλι τα επαιξε η ζυγαρια και ειμαι να σκασω. Μια με δειχνει 63, μια 64.2 και μια 65!

Η δε αναλογικη στο μπανιο με δειχνει 60,5

----------


## sweetOctober

mprabo μπακλαβαδακι! Μπραβο! Μια χαρα ειναι το μισο κιλο! Στο σωμα δε βλεπεις διαφορα? Αυτο μετραει! 

Σαρα νομιζω οι αναλογικες ειναι οι καλυτερες αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις ποσο ησουν πριν σε αυτη για να δεις απωλεια. Απωλεια βλεπουμε στην ιδια ζυγαρια. Μια φιλη ειχε ζυγιστει σπιτι της και την εδειχνε 85 και ζυγιστηκε στο δικο μου και την εδειχνε 88 και νομιζε οτι παχυνε αντι να αδυνατισει  :Big Grin:

----------


## helena73

78,6 σημερις...:barfy:

----------


## sweetOctober

ελα αρχιζουμε!!! 99.9-99.8 σημερα, αλλα κρατησα το 99.8  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mitsimou

Καλημέρα σας!!
χτες που ζυγίστηκα στον διαιτολόγο 87,600!!!

η ζυγαριά στο σπίτι 84,100 (προφανώς κάποια ψεύδεται)!!

αλλά όπως και να έχει νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 99,2 
μπραβο μιτσι μου!

----------


## alikaki_ed

67,9

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 99.6 με πολλες κατακρατησεις (πολυ αλατι χθες)

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 99,8 σωστες θερμιδες χθες αλλα σαβουροφαγητο

----------


## helena73

78,1

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Ελενα, εκανες την αρχη! Να θυμασαι ο πρωτος καιρος ειναι δυσκολος, δεν το βαζουμε κατω, συνεχιζουμε!!!
Αυριο ελπιζω να ειναι καλη η ζυγαρια, αλλιως μαλλον θα δω παλι 100  :Frown:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 101.0 μετα απο ξενυχτι και φαγητο 4 το πρωι

----------


## helena73

καλημερες,καλη κυριακη ,,77,7

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα 100.1

----------


## helena73

77,6 γεια σας

----------


## ria_ed

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα 83,5

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα, απο αύριο ζυγίσματα :crazy:

----------


## leny

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα, παλια καραβανα εδω μεσα, ειχα μπει οταν ημουν 57 και παλευα να χασω ενα εφτακιλο, ειχα φτασει 51.5, μετα εμεινα εγκυος και σημερα 63,8... Πλεον στοχος δεν ειναι τα 50... Ειναι οσα μπορεσω να χασω για να μπω και παλι στα ρουχα μου.

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 63,4 σημερα. Να σας ρωτησω τι διατροφη κανετε; εγω εχω βρει καποια σελιδα, που καταρτιζει δωρεαν το εβδομαδιαιο σου προγραμμα και σου δινει μεγαλη ευελιξια στο τι θας φας. Δυστυχως δεν ειναι εξατομικευμενο, οσα κιλα και να εισαι σου βγαζει προγραμμα με τις ιδιες θερμιδες. Παντως με εχει βοηθησει πολυ

----------


## mbgeorgia

Καλημέρα ειμαι 68,4 και θελω να πάω στα 55 με τη διαιτα των σωστών συνδιασμων"....

----------


## leny

-400 σημερα και 63 στρογγυλα. Καλημερα!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by mbgeorgia_
> Καλημέρα ειμαι 68,4 και θελω να πάω στα 55 με τη διαιτα των σωστών συνδιασμων"....


georgia σημερα ξεκινησες? Αν ναι, καλη αρχη!

----------


## leny

καλησπερα, +300 σημερα στα 63.3 . Λογικο, 800 γρ που εχασα σε δυο μερες παραηταν καλα

----------


## leny

Μαλλον μονη μου ειμαι εδω περα!! Αυτο παει να πει "εγω τα λεω, εγω τα ακουω!" -400 σημερα στα 62,9. Καλα παμε, αν και σημερα το μενου εχει ceasar's και βλεπω να κανω κατακρατηση με το τυρι.

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια!!! Καλη δυναμη!!! Ηρθα κι γω, το αποφασισα μπαινω σε διατροφη, το εχω παρααφησει το θεμα. ΑΑυριο θα ζυγιστω

----------


## sweetOctober

Geia sou Leny!!! Μετραω θερμιδες, τις μερες που δε προλαβαινω να μετρησω προσπαθω να παιρνω το βραδυνο μου σε ταπερακι ωστε γυρνοντας σπιτι αργα το βραδυ να μην τρωω και ξεφυγω τελειως. Γενικα με τις θερμιδες μονο κανω διαιτα. Οταν δεν μετραω θερμιδες δεν προσπαθω να χασω βαρος αλλα να μη παρω. Ελπιζω να αρχισω παλι διαιτα. Δε με παιρνει για διατροφες και διαλειμματα!!! Αρχισαν οι ζεστες!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Το τυρί δεν νομιζω πως κάνει κατακρατήσεις. Οι πρωτεϊνες γενικά νομιζω δεν κανουν κατακρατησεις. Οι υδατάνθρακες φημίζονται για αυτή τους την ιδιότητα :P

----------


## Scarllet_D

Όσο για τις ζέστες, το καλοκαιρι θα βγαλουμε όλες μαζί τις κορμάρες μας στην παραλία  :Big Grin:  Ελα δεν θέλω να πέφτει το ηθικό!!! Θα σκίσουμε λέμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Oi sws και τα τυρια κανουν κατακρατησεις γιατι εχουν αλατια, ειδικα τα εξω που ειναι μαπα.....εμενα μου κανουν! Οι υδατανθρακες δε μου κανουν οταν ειναι καλοι κι οχι ψωμαρες και γλυκα...

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Geia sou Leny!!! Μετραω θερμιδες, τις μερες που δε προλαβαινω να μετρησω προσπαθω να παιρνω το βραδυνο μου σε ταπερακι ωστε γυρνοντας σπιτι αργα το βραδυ να μην τρωω και ξεφυγω τελειως. Γενικα με τις θερμιδες μονο κανω διαιτα. Οταν δεν μετραω θερμιδες δεν προσπαθω να χασω βαρος αλλα να μη παρω. Ελπιζω να αρχισω παλι διαιτα. Δε με παιρνει για διατροφες και διαλειμματα!!! Αρχισαν οι ζεστες!


Γεια και σε σενα sweet October! Κι εγω κανονικα θερμιδες μετραω, απλα αυτη τη φορα τις μετρησεις τις κανει το προγραμματακι αντι για μενα. Το βραδυνο συνηθως το παραλειπω τωρα που κανω διαιτα γτ γυρναω αργα απο τη δουλεια (μετα τις 10 το βραδυ). Φροντιζω ομως να τρωω αργα το απογευματινο μου, για να μη πειναω. Καλη αρχη!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Το τυρί δεν νομιζω πως κάνει κατακρατήσεις. Οι πρωτεϊνες γενικά νομιζω δεν κανουν κατακρατησεις. Οι υδατάνθρακες φημίζονται για αυτή τους την ιδιότητα :P


Σπιτικη η σιζαρς, επομενως προσθεσα 10γρ τριμμενο τυρι (40 θερμιδες). Θα φανει αυριο αν εχει κανει την βρωμοδουλεια του! Οι υδατανθρακες εμενα δεν μου κανουν κατακρατηση, τουλαχιστον οχι τοση ωστε να το βλεπω στη ζυγαρια.

----------


## sweetOctober

Λενυ επετρεψε μου να σου πω πως ειναι λαθος να παραλειπεις γευμα, κανε το νωριτερα στη δουλεια. Γυρναω πολλες φορες και 12 και 1 αλλα αν δεν εχω φαει θα φαω. Φροντιζω τις περιοδους που ξερω οτι θα γυρισω αργα (συνηθως γυριζω κατα τις 10 κι γω) να εχω μαζι το βραδυνο μου η να φαω κατι απεξω νωρις σαν βραδυνο και να εχω μαζι σαλατα σε ταπερ για συμπληρωμα.
Συνηθως παραλειπω το πρωινο γευμα γιατι δεν προλαβαινω, ομως το παραλειπω μονο σαν ωρα, οχι σαν ειδος. Δηλαδη ενω μπορει πχ απο 10 το βραδυ μεχρι το μεσημερι να μη φαω τιποτα, εχω κανει ολα τα αλλα γευματα μου κανονικα. Δηλ και στις 4 να γυρισω σπιτι το μεσημερι θα παρω το πρωινο μου... δεν ξερω αν γινομαι κατανοητη. Δεν το κανω να γλιτωσω θερμιδες.... Πρεπει να τρωμε ενα σεβαστο ποσο θερμιδων για να λειτουργει το σωμα.
Κι γω με προγραμμα τις υπολογιζω, εσυ με ποιο?

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Λενυ επετρεψε μου να σου πω πως ειναι λαθος να παραλειπεις γευμα, κανε το νωριτερα στη δουλεια. Γυρναω πολλες φορες και 12 και 1 αλλα αν δεν εχω φαει θα φαω. Φροντιζω τις περιοδους που ξερω οτι θα γυρισω αργα (συνηθως γυριζω κατα τις 10 κι γω) να εχω μαζι το βραδυνο μου η να φαω κατι απεξω νωρις σαν βραδυνο και να εχω μαζι σαλατα σε ταπερ για συμπληρωμα.
> Συνηθως παραλειπω το πρωινο γευμα γιατι δεν προλαβαινω, ομως το παραλειπω μονο σαν ωρα, οχι σαν ειδος. Δηλαδη ενω μπορει πχ απο 10 το βραδυ μεχρι το μεσημερι να μη φαωm τιποτα, εχω κανει ολα τα αλλα γευματα μου κανονικα. Δηλ και στις 4 να γυρισω σπιτι το μεσημερι θα παρω το πρωινο μου... δεν ξερω αν γινομαι κατανοητη. Δεν το κανω να γλιτωσω θερμιδες.... Πρεπει να τρωμε ενα σεβαστο ποσο θερμιδων για να λειτουργει το σωμα.
> Κι γω με προγραμμα τις υπολογιζω, εσυ με ποιο?


ειμαι καθηγητρια, αρα πρακτικα δν μπορω να φαω το βραδυνο μου στη δουλεια. εχω πεντε λεπτα διαλειμμα οπου κι εκει δν μπορω να φαω μιας κ μεχρι να βγει η μια ταξη, εχει μπει η αλλη. Ασε που προχτες, ειχα παρει το ταπερακι με τις φραουλες μαζι, τα παιδακια δεν ελεγαν να φυγουν απο την ταξη κι ετσι το ανοιξα μπροστα τους. Αρχισαν αμεσως να λενε ποσο τους αρεσουν οι φραουλες και κυριολεκτικα επρεπε να συγκρατηθω για να μην αρχιζω να τις μοιραζω.. το προγραμμα που χρησιμοποιω τωρα ειναι απο το www.dietup.gr. Εσυ ποιο ακολουθεις;

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! +100γρ σημερα και 63 στρογγυλα. Πως ειστε sweetOctober και Scarllet_D?

----------


## leny

Καλημερα και παλι! -100 σημερα, στα 62,8.. Δεν δουλευει το τικερακι μου....

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα 99.6!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> καλημερα 99.6!


μειον ενα κιλο; μια χαρα! ασε που εσπασες κ το φραγμα !!

----------


## sweetOctober

Υγρα ειναι επειδη αρχισα τωρα κι επειδη πηρα νωρις τοβραδυνο μου. Μακαρι να ηταν πραγματικη απωλεια λιπους! Κρατιεμαι με νυχια και με δοντια να μη φαω βλακειες, σκεφτομαι παγωτο, με γλυκο κουταλιου αποπανω χαχα σκεφτομαι και τη ζυγαρια αυριο και λεω αστο!! Καληνυχτα πολυ νυστα

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Υγρα ειναι επειδη αρχισα τωρα κι επειδη πηρα νωρις τοβραδυνο μου. Μακαρι να ηταν πραγματικη απωλεια λιπους! Κρατιεμαι με νυχια και με δοντια να μη φαω βλακειες, σκεφτομαι παγωτο, με γλυκο κουταλιου αποπανω χαχα σκεφτομαι και τη ζυγαρια αυριο και λεω αστο!! Καληνυχτα πολυ νυστα


Ναι αλλα και παλι, δεν σου φτιαχνει την ψυχολογια που βλεπεις το 9 μπροστα? Γλυκα του κουταλιου ε?? Ελα απο δω που μου περισσεψαν 2 βαζα γλυκο πορτοκαλι! Παντως στη δικη μου διαιτα, επιτρεπει ενα κουταλακι γλυκο μαζι με μισο γιαουρτι σαν δεκατιανο η απογευματινο. Νταξει, δεν ειναι παγωτο αλλα... Εγω προχτες εβλεπα στο ονειρο μου οτι εκανα υπερφαγικο επισοδειο με κορν φλεικς! Καμμενη τελειως!

Α, και για να μη ξεχνιομαστε, σταθερα σημερα στα 62,8

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! Σταθερα 5η μερα στα 62.8... χωρις παρασπονδιες, αλλα με ελαχιστη καταναλωση νερου. Θα προσπαθησω να πιω 3 ποτηρια τουλαχιστον σημερα.

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! Και ναι ναι ναι, ξεκολλησα απο το 62.8! 62.7 σημερα! Χαχα! 
Που ειστε δεσποινις SweetOctober????

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπερα, ενδιαμεσα ειχα καποιες υποχρεωσεις και δεν προλαβαινα. Σημερα εγινε κατι τραγικο, τοσο καιρο νομζια οτι καιω περισσοτερες θερμιδες επειδη το προγραμμα τοσες μου εβγαζε. Τωρα τις διορθωσα. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα. Σφιγγω τα λουρια για 12 εβδομαδες, εχω αναγκη ενα πιο λειτουργικο σωμα.
Εχουμε και λεμε, σημερα 100 κιλα ακριβως (στρογγυλα παναθεμα τα!)

----------


## leny

Καλημερα!! Δε ζυγιζομαι σημερα, εκανα πολλες παρασπονδιες χτες (αγχος και κουραση) και υπολογιζω οτι καταναλωσα γυρω στις 2000 θερμιδες. εχω απογοητευτει κι ολας, μεσα σε μια βδομαδα καταφερα να χασω μολις 200 γρ... και ειναι αρχη ακομα για να πουμε οτι "κολλησα"...

----------


## sweetOctober

ασε χθες υπερφαγικο, τοσο καιρο ειχα να κανω που δε θυμαμαι ποσο και χθες μαλλον μου επεσαν ολα μαζι. Σημερα ειμαι σα να μην εγινε τιποτε, προσπαθω .....δε μασαμε! Κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα! Η ζωη ειναι ωραια και παμε μπροστα  :Smile:  101.4 σημερα Αυριο στις 7 το πρωι ζυγισμα

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 101.3 με περιοδο πρωτη μερα

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα χθες ημουν 102, σημερα δεν ξερω γιατι οι ποσοτητες φαγητου ηταν μεγαλες χθες. Αυριο πια θα ζυγιστω. Απο σημερα δεσμευομαι και θα γραφω καθε μερα ζυγισμα. παω να φτιαξω και το εβδομαδιαιο.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 104.5 αλλα ντυμενη, και με πρωινο. Ελπιζω οτι θα πεσει γρηγορα το βαρος για να ανεβει η διαθεση  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τα πρώτα πάντα φεύγουν γρήγορα, no worries ^_^

----------


## sweetOctober

ναι και να μη φυγουν γρηγορα δε πειραζει, σημασια εχει οτι αρχισα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Άντε σε περιμένω  :Big Grin:  Εγώ έχω φάει κόλλημα και δεν λέει να κατέβει η ζυγαριά δυο βδομάδες σχεδόν τώρα....αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## helena73

από 78 πηγ 77

----------


## Mary3

Ζυγίστηκα χτες
Απο 62,3 την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγα 61,5.Αρχίζει να πέφτει η ζυγαρια σιγά σιγά  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημερα 104.5 αλλα ντυμενη, και με πρωινο. Ελπιζω οτι θα πεσει γρηγορα το βαρος για να ανεβει η διαθεση


Καλημερα, δεν εκανα τιποτα ενδιαμεσα. Και παλι 104.5 ειμαι και ψυχολογια χαλια. Αρχιζω. Ελπιζω. Καθε μερα θα γραφω.

----------


## Mary3

61 ακριβώς σήμερα ντυμένη και με παπούτσια.Μάλλον χάνω αργά αλλά σταθερά μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα.

----------


## MangoTemptation

Καλή σας μέρα! 

Τα κιλά μου σήμερα ήταν στα 57.8 :shocked2:
Περίμενα να ήμουν πιο κάτω αλλά μόνο 200γρ ήταν κάτω :sniff: Καλά να πάθω ας μην τα έκανα μαντάρα χθες το βράδυ :sniff::sniff:
Δεν λένε να φύγουν τα τελευταία 2 κιλά αμάν !!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια σαςςςςς προχθες 105.1 και σημερα 103 κιλα

----------


## Missmary852

αχ ναι ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα κακη συνηθεια γιατι οχι μονο ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα αλλα και μεσα στη μερα και στην ουσια το μονο που ζυγιζω ειναι τα υγρα στο σωμα και αυτο ειναι καταστροφικο γιατι ειτε εκεινη την ωρα ζυγιζω λιγοτερο και χαιρομαι και την αλλη μερα πλαι στα ιδια δηλαδη απογοητευση ειτε ειμαι περισσοτερο και πλαι απογοητευομαι και με τρωνε οι τυψεις!θελω να τη καψω τη ζυγαρια!κανεις αλλος με αυτο το προβλημα? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Missmary852

> _Originally posted by MangoTemptation_
> Καλή σας μέρα! 
> 
> Τα κιλά μου σήμερα ήταν στα 57.8 :shocked2:
> Περίμενα να ήμουν πιο κάτω αλλά μόνο 200γρ ήταν κάτω :sniff: Καλά να πάθω ας μην τα έκανα μαντάρα χθες το βράδυ :sniff::sniff:
> Δεν λένε να φύγουν τα τελευταία 2 κιλά αμάν !!!


θελει υπομονη οσο ποιο λεπτος ειναι καποιος τοσο ποιο δυσκολα φγαινουν μη περιμενεις να χανεις με τον ιδιο ρυθμο που εχανες στην αρχη!θελει υπομονη και επιμονη!

----------


## Missmary852

> _Originally posted by Mary3_
> 61 ακριβώς σήμερα ντυμένη και με παπούτσια.Μάλλον χάνω αργά αλλά σταθερά μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα.


Μπραβο αλλα μη ζυγιζεσαι με παππουτσια και ισως ουτε ντυμενη με τα εσωρουχα στο σπιτι σου!ακομη και ενα κιλο κατω να βγει χωρς αυτα βοηθα στη ψυχολογια <3

----------


## Scarllet_D

Το καθημερινό ζύγισμα πράγματι νομιζω πως δεν θα σε βοηθήσει σε κάτι. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις το εβδομαδιαίο;;  :Smile:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.Επανέρχομαι μετά από καιρό.Μετά από 6 μήνες και είμαι 4 κιλά πάνω!  :Frown:  .Εμένα με βοηθάει το καθημερινό ζύγισμα,οπότε θα ξανα-αρχίσω. Καλή μας επιτυχία!

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα.97,5 εχθές 97,3 σήμερα.

----------


## Missmary852

καλημερα.85 την τεταρη το πρωι και σημερα 84,3! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

Kalispera arxizw ki gw apo ayrio γιατι μεχρι τωρα δεν λεω να το ραψω. Τωρα που επιασαν οι ζεστες νομιζω θα αλλαξω :fake sniffle:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα,97,4.Νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν κάνω καθόλου σωστά!!!  :Frown:

----------


## eve30++

Καλημέρα σου lost in life! 

δώστε στο σώμα σου μια ευκαιρία, δε γίνεται 100 γρ.παραπάνω απο χθες να σου χαλάνε όλη τη διάθεση....
εφόσον τηρησες την διατροφή σου, δεν είναι τίποτα αλλο από τερτίπια της ζυγαριάς....! 
επίσης τυχόν κατακρατήσεις από παραστρατήματα, εμφανίζονται στη ζυγαριά περίπου μετά απο 48 ώρες!
ίσως δεν ήπιες πολύ νερό τις τελευταίες μέρες...και ξαναλέω είναι μονο 100 γραμμάρια!!! 
μη κολλάμε σε τέτοια νούμερα!!! Ελα, τώρα ΗΘΙΚΟΝ ΑΚΜΑΙΟΤΑΤΟΝ πάμε γερά!!!

----------


## Missmary852

Γεια σας εγω δυστηχως εβαλα παλι 1 κιλο αλλα συνεχιζω δυναμικα!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μηπως είναι κάποια κατακράτηση;  :Smile:

----------


## Missmary852

Ναι κατακραση θα ναι..κατακρατησε δυο μερες η υπερφαγια μου:smilegrin:

----------


## Missmary852

Καλημερα 84,8 σημερα!

----------


## tami

> _Originally posted by Missmary852_
> Καλημερα 84,8 σημερα!


δηλαδη εχασες?σορρι δεν κοιταξα για αλλο ποστ σου

----------


## Missmary852

εχασα 200 γρ ενω πριν ειχα βαλει ενα κιλο απο την υπερφαγια μου οποτε συνεχισα κανονικα:grin::grin:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα 97,6.Υπέροχα!!  :Frown:

----------


## afratoulini90

εγω εκανα λιπομετρηση σημερα (εχω ζυγαρια λιπομετρητη) και εδειξε οτι εχω χασει μονο μυικη μαζα και υγρα...  :Frown: 
Κατι δεν κανω καλα.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μα πραγματικά πως καταλαβαίνουν το λίπος οι ζυγαριές? είναι όπως κ το πλυντήριο πιάτων. ένα μυστήριο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πάντα θα φευγει και μυική μάζα και υγρά! Σημασία έχει να φεύγει και λίπος κι όχι μόνο τα άλλα  :Smile:

----------


## afratoulini90

εχω παρα πολυ λιπος, δυστυχως...42,8 μου βγαζει. 
Απλά πρεπει να μην μενω νηστικη πολλες ωρες και να ασκουμαι. Ας πουμε χτες, πηγα σε μια δουλιτσα το απογευμα και ξεχασα να φαω απογευματινο σνακ. Οποτε γυρισα μες στις 9 το βραδακι σπιτι και εφαγα ενα μηλο. Μετα δεν πεινουσα για βραδυνο, αλλά τελικά κοιμηθηκα πολυ αργα. Συνεπως εμεινα παααρα πολλες ωρες νηστικη. Ε, δεν γυμναζομαι κιολας...πως να μη χασω μυικη μαζα??  :Frown:

----------


## Mary3

Γεια σας!!!
58,800 Πρώτη φορά ειμαι τόσο χαμηλά!!  :Smile:

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα! 96,8.Κάτι άρχισε να γίνεται!

----------


## lost in life

Καλημέρα! 95,7 !!  :Smile:

----------


## helena73

απο 83 ..σημερα 81,7

----------


## helena73

80,8 τωρα το πρωι

----------


## stellou1989_ed

σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 102,3 . Μάλιστα η ζυγαριά επέμενε ότι έχω χάσει 2 κιλά σε 3 μέρες , 3 φορές το ίδιο έδειξε  :Stick Out Tongue:  ας είναι λοιπόν! Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και γω νιώθω πιο "ξεφούσκωτη". Συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια και θα το χαρώ όσο διαρκεί γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά απο κολλήματα ... και όποιος έχει καεί στον χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι , που λέει και η παροιμία  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## leny

Ξαναζωντανεψε το θεματακι?? Τι ωραια! Αντε να πω κι εγω τα δικα μου, 61.8 σημερα. Κι επειδη δεν δουλευει το τικερακι, να πω οτι αρχισα 29 Ιουλιου με 66.5 και πρωτος μου στοχος τα 60. Καλο κουραγιο σε ολες μας!

----------


## helena73

80,4 αντε να κατεβω δεκαδα....

----------


## leny

Απο οτι βλεπω, ειμαστε μονο 3 αυτη τη στιγμη στο θεματακι. Να συστηθουμε; Κανω την αρχη, με λενε Ελενα, ειμαι 32 και μενω Αθηνα. Η σχεση μου με τα κιλα , μισους και παθους. Με τη γυμναστικη δυστυχως καμια. Θελω να ξεκινησω περπατημα καποια στιγμη αλλα δεν ευνοουν οι συνθηκες (θεμα με τη μεση μου και ελλειψη χρονου). Μου χρειαζεται ομως γιατι μετα την εγκυμοσυνη, το σωμα μου εχει χαλαρωσει παντου και η κυτταριτιδα διαπρεπει απο μπρατσα μεχρι γαμπες. Να ακουσω και για σας;

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Γεια σου Ελένη ! Εγώ είμαι η Στέλλα , 25 (σχεδόν) και μένω μεταξύ Φλώρινας και Αθήνας (φοιτήτρια στην καλών τεχνών στη Φλώρινα). Η σχέση με τα κιλά παρόμοια  :Stick Out Tongue:  εδώ και 2 χρόνια προσπαθώ να χάσω με δίαιτα και γυμναστική όλα μου τα κιλά , έχω χάσει κάμποσα (όσα λέει το τικεράκι βασικά) , είχα κολλήσει για καιρό και τώρα δειλά δειλά βάζω μπρος για τα υπόλοιπα . Μια σχετική χαλάρωση έχω και γω , όπως και κυτταρίτιδα , αλλά αυτά τα 2 συγκεκριμένα δεν με ενοχλούν ίδιαίτερα, ξέρω οτι είναι φυσικό επόμενο του να έχει υπάρξει κανείς κατά 60 κιλά υπέρβαρος  :Stick Out Tongue:  οπότε προσπαθώ πάντα αρχικά να λύσω το βασικό πρόβλημα που είναι η σχέση μου με το φαγητό και τα άλλα έρχονται ...

----------


## helena73

ΓΕΙΑ σας κοριτσαρες!!!!!!
έλενα με λενε κμενα ....παντα ημουν αδυνατη δεν αγχωνομουν ποτε για κιλα...καποια στιγμη ξεφυγα κ πηρα αρκετα μετα τον γαμο,17 κιλα τα οποια εχασα με ατκινς και μετα ισοροπημενη διατροφη
μετα ηρθε το ενα παιδι και απο 55 που ημουν παντα, πηγα στα 65 αλλα δεν ειχα μεγαλοθεμα....ωσπου στην δευτερη εγκυμοσυνη πηγα στα 72 ,,,μετα πλακωθηκα με οτιδηποτε πιο βλακεια κυκλοφορει,γαριδακια βαφλες ...βαλε και οτι βγαινουμε και συχνα κ πινουμε και αλκοολ...
πηγα 83...εχω λιγο λιποσ στο συκωτι,μια ευαισθησια στο εντερο και πονους στην μεση,θελει φτιαξιμο και αλλαγη νοοτροπιας η διατροφημου,ειμαι αρκετα αισιοδοξη!!!!πηγα 80 σε μια βδομαδα,δεν εχω μεγαλους στοχους ,ας αλλαξω τροπο διατροφης και τα κιλα θα χαθουν,τρωω σαλατες,φρουτα ,ψαρι,κοτοπουλο,και προιοντα ολικης.
χαρηκ πολυ κοριτσια ευχομαι να τα λεμε,φιλια πολλα και καλη επιτυχια μας κσε ολους!!!!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! Χαιρομαι που σας γνωριζω ! -200 σημερα στα 61,6. Εχω χασει 5 κιλα σε 3,5 βδομαδες αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειχα τρομερη κατακρατηση. Πρωτος στοχος ειναι να χωρεσω ανετα σε ενα ανοιξιατικο παντελονι που πηρα τον Μαρτιο και οκ, απλα δεν εκλεινε. Και οχι , δεν το ειχα παρει για κινητοποιηση, αλλα γιατι το μεγαλυτερο κυριολεκτικα κρεμουσε πανω μου. Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι στα 62 θα μου κανει αλλα ρε κοριτσια, πεταγονται παχακια απο παντου, μπρος, πλαγια, ακομα κι απο πισω.... Εσεις εχετε κανενα ρουχαλακι στο οποιο θελετε να χωρεσετε διακαως??

----------


## helena73

πολλαααααααααααα ρουχα που θελω να χωρεσω να δουμε Π Ο Τ Ε ? ? ? ? ?
ρε συ λενη μηπως εισαι υπερβολικη οτι πετουν παντου παχακια??????εννοω εισαι 61 και κατι και θες να πας 60 αποκλειεται να μην εισαι οκ...

----------


## leny

Καλημερα, +200 σημερα. Ελενα δεν ειναι τα 60 ο πραγματικος μου στοχος, τα εβαλα απλα σαν πρωτο "μαξιλαρακι". Τα κανονικα μου κιλα ειναι 52 με 55 και εκει θελω να ξαναφτασω αλλα προς το παρον μου φαινονται πολυ μακρινα. Οσο για το παντελονι, το αγορασα γυρω στα 64 κιλα και ουτε καν εκλεινε το κουμπι, τωρα κλεινει και μπορω να το φορεσω χωρις να νιωθω οτι θα παθω ασφυξια αλλα πεταγονται τα παχακια. Προ κρισης, ειδικα τελευταια χρονια πριν ερθω αθηνα, ειχα παρει ενα σωρο ρουχα τα οποια προλαβα να φορεσω ελαχιστες φορες πριν φουσκωσω...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by leny_
> Καλημερα! Χαιρομαι που σας γνωριζω ! -200 σημερα στα 61,6. Εχω χασει 5 κιλα σε 3,5 βδομαδες αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειχα τρομερη κατακρατηση. Πρωτος στοχος ειναι να χωρεσω ανετα σε ενα ανοιξιατικο παντελονι που πηρα τον Μαρτιο και οκ, απλα δεν εκλεινε. Και οχι , δεν το ειχα παρει για κινητοποιηση, αλλα γιατι το μεγαλυτερο κυριολεκτικα κρεμουσε πανω μου. Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι στα 62 θα μου κανει αλλα ρε κοριτσια, πεταγονται παχακια απο παντου, μπρος, πλαγια, ακομα κι απο πισω.... Εσεις εχετε κανενα ρουχαλακι στο οποιο θελετε να χωρεσετε διακαως??


Διακαώς ... χμμμ... όχι. Έχω χωρέσει ήδη σε πολλά παλιά ρούχα που μ'άρεσαν ωστόσο, αλλά τα γούστα μου πλέον έχουν αλλάξει απ' ότι φορούσα παλιά. Σίγουρα θέλω διακαώς ωστόσο να αγοράσω καινούρια σε χαμηλότερο νούμερο  :Big Grin:  και εσώρουχα επίσης  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. -200 σημερα στα 61.6 και πρωτη μερα περιοδου.. και ημικρανια...
Λοιπον χτες σε πεισμα των παχακιων, φορεσα το ανοιξιατικο παντελονι μου! Και μαλιστα με κολλητη μπλουζα. Και δεν με πολυενοιαζαν τα "περισσευουμενα", ενιωθα καλα που το φορουσα (ωραιο παντελονι η αληθεια ειναι).

----------


## helena73

δεν ζυγιζομαι πλεον..η ζυγαρια χαλασε τελειως...................ειμαι κ
αδιαθετη..............

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! Η δικη μου ζυγαρια καλα κρατει ακομα, και μου δειχνει οτι εχω παρει και 400γρ απο χτες. Τελικα δεν αδιαθετησα χτες παρα τις ενδειξεις, μαλλον ειναι κατακρατηση πριν την περιοδο. Ελενα θα τα λεμε απο το αλλο θεματακι

----------


## leny

Καλημερα ακομα κι ας ειμαι μονη μου στο θεματακι!
Πρωτη μερα περιοδου (κανονικα πλεον) και -400γρ στη ζυγαρια. Σημερα κλεινω ενα μηνα διαιτας. Εχω χασει 4.900 και εχω κανει 5 μερες "διαλειμμα" συνολικα. Στοχος μου παραμενει το 60αρι μεχρι να το φτασω και μετα παμε για αλλα.

----------


## leny

61,4 σημερα και ειμαι ιδιαιτερα συγκινημενη μιας και αυτο το βαρος εχω να το δω απο την περιοδο προ εγκυμοσυνης. It's like hitting a milestone here  :Big Grin:

----------


## stella12345

γεια σας κι απο μενα! θα ζυγιζομαι κι εγω καθημερινα αφου με βοηθαει κυριως ψυχολογικα αυτο.... Σημερα λοιπον ειμαστε στα 84,8.... εχουμε δρομο ακομη ως τα 65!:yes:

----------


## leny

Πολλες καλημερες Στελλα! Καλωσηρθες και καλο κουραγιο στην προσπαθεια σου! 
Σταθερο το τικερακι σημερα στα 61,4

----------


## stella12345

καλημερα!!!!!! 84 σημερα!!!!!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα Στελλα! Εγω -100 στα 61.3

----------


## stella12345

Καλημερα! 83,9 σημερα! αργα αλλα σταθερα!:smilegrin:

----------


## leny

-300 σημερα και 61 ολα. Ενα κιλο εμεινε για τον πρωτο στοχο. Εχω ξεκινησει και περπατημα εδω και 2 μερες, οχι τπτ σπουδαιο, 4 χμ με σχετικα γρηγορο ρυθμο.

----------


## leny

Καλημερα. 61 και σημερα. Χτες πηγα στα curves για μια ενημερωση και μου εκαναν μετρησεις. Με ζυγισαν, μου εκαναν λιπομετρηση, με μετρησαν. Αν και ντυμενη/φαγωμενη (και καλα) , η ζυγαρια τους με εδειχνε 59.5! Ωραια ηταν να βλεπω το 5 απο μπροστα. Οσο για το λιπος, 29%. Για 60χρονη ειναι αποδεκτο ποσοστο, για τη δικη μου ηλικια οχι.

----------


## stella12345

Σημερα κατεβηκε λιγο ακομα η ζυγαρια! 83,600.....:thumbup:

----------


## leny

+800 σημερα στα 61.8.

----------


## leny

-100 61.7. Μαλλον ειχα πεσει λιγο αποτομα στα 61, η απωλεια δεν πρεπει να ηταν πραγματικη. οχι οτι δεν με χαλαει που εχω απομακρυνθει απο τον στοχο αλλα υπομονη και επιμονη.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλημέρα!

Με όλο το θάρρος, ειλικρινά...
...μήπως είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο να ζυγιζόμαστε καθημερινά;

Το λέω επειδή το έχω δει σε μένα. Όταν ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά και έρθει η μέρα που αντί να χάσω (ή μείνω στάσιμη), ανεβαίνει λίγο η ζυγαριά (κάτι που είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να συμβεί κάποιες μέρες για πάρα πολλούς λόγους), τότε απογοητεύομαι και υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνω υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο μέσα στην ημέρα ή στις επόμενες ημέρες που θ' ακολουθήσουν.

Αυτό που περιγράφεις leny μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Απογοητευόμουνα, δεν είχα αυτοσυγκράτηση και έπεφτα με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό. Αν εσύ έχεις αυτοσυγκράτηση, τότε όλα οκ!

Και αυτά τα λέω εγώ, που κάθε μέρα κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια για να μη ζυγιστώ... Τελικά ζυγίζομαι κάθε 3-4 μέρες (δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ για βδομάδα με τίποτα!!). :spin:

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Με όλο το θάρρος, ειλικρινά...
> ...μήπως είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο να ζυγιζόμαστε καθημερινά;
> 
> Το λέω επειδή το έχω δει σε μένα. Όταν ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά και έρθει η μέρα που αντί να χάσω (ή μείνω στάσιμη), ανεβαίνει λίγο η ζυγαριά (κάτι που είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να συμβεί κάποιες μέρες για πάρα πολλούς λόγους), τότε απογοητεύομαι και υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνω υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο μέσα στην ημέρα ή στις επόμενες ημέρες που θ' ακολουθήσουν.
> 
> Αυτό που περιγράφεις leny μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Απογοητευόμουνα, δεν είχα αυτοσυγκράτηση και έπεφτα με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό. Αν εσύ έχεις αυτοσυγκράτηση, τότε όλα οκ!
> ...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Αλλα για μενα ειναι ο μονος τροπος να μενω κινητοποιημενη κ να μη χανω τον διατροφικο μου ελεγχο. Ωστοσο ισως το κανω ανα διημερο.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by leny_
> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Αλλα για μενα ειναι ο μονος τροπος να μενω κινητοποιημενη κ να μη χανω τον διατροφικο μου ελεγχο. Ωστοσο ισως το κανω ανα διημερο.


Τότε σε καταλαβαίνω!
Το διήμερο είναι πολύ καλύτερο! :thumbup:

----------


## leny

Καλημερα!! Δυστυχως για μενα το να μη ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα δεν δουλεψε... Ηξερα οτι δεν θα εχω συνεπειες στη ζυγαρια και για 2,5 μερες εφαγα τα παντα.. Παγωτα (2), μπισκοτα, μπολικο ψωμι κτλ κτλ.. Σημερα μετα απο αυτο το "ξεφαντωμα" η ζυγαρια δειχνει 62.6... Εναμιση κιλο παραπανω απο οτι εδειχνε μια βδομαδα πριν... Δεν ειμαι ακομα σε φαση να επιβληθω στον εαυτο μου, χρειαζομαι τη ζυγαρια για να με κραταει προσηλωμενη.

----------


## leny

62 σημερα.. Αλλο ενα κιλο για να συνελθω.

----------


## leny

61.3 , καλημερα!

----------


## leny

61 ολα σημερα.. Μια βδομαδα πηγε χαμενη και ολα αρχισαν με ενα σουβλακι....

----------


## lost in life

καλημέρα!! 95.

----------


## leny

καλημερα με -400 σημερα στα 60.6

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! Μετα απο μια διατροφικα ασταθη εβδομαδα, επανερχομαι. 60.2 σημερα. Εχω αρχισει και γινομαι πολυ επιρρεπης σε πειρασμους.

----------


## leny

59.8!!!! Νομιζω ειχα να δω το 5 μπροστα απο Φεβρουαριο του 12!!! Πρωτος στοχος επιτευχθη, παμε για τα 57 τωρα! Το ποτε δεν με πολυκαιει, ας πουμε μεχρι τελος Οκτωβριου.

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Πριν απο 11 ημέρες 113. Σημερα στα 110,4 :bouncy:
Μακρυς ο δρόμος αλλά συνεχιζουμε!!

----------


## rain_ed

Μπράβο κορίτσια keep going!!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Πριν απο 11 ημέρες 113. Σημερα στα 110,4 :bouncy:
> Μακρυς ο δρόμος αλλά συνεχιζουμε!!


Δυομιση κιλα σε ενα δεκαημερο??? Επειδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω παρακολουθησει την ιστορια σου, ειναι το πρωτο 10ημερο της διαιτας σου η απλα χανεις με γρηγορους ρυθμους γενικοτερα; Οπως και να χει, σου ευχομαι "εις κατωτερα"!!

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by leny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Πριν απο 11 ημέρες 113. Σημερα στα 110,4 :bouncy:
> Μακρυς ο δρόμος αλλά συνεχιζουμε!!
> 
> ...


Χιχι! Ευχαριστω πολυ!
Ναι ειναι το πρωι δεκαημερο της διαιτας. Ξερω οτι δε θα πηγαινει τοσο γρηγορα στο εξης αλλα ειναι μια ανακουφιση να βλεπεις τους κοπους να πιανουν τοπο :-)

----------


## leny

Καλα, εννοειται!!! Και στο κατω κατω, εισαι πολυ κοντα στο να αλλαξεις δεκαδα!!!

----------


## leny

+500 σημερα στα 60.3, Αν δεν ειναι κατακρατηση περιοδου θα συγχηστω!

----------


## leny

-300 σημερα και 60 ολα. Τρια κιλακια ακομα για το επομενο μαξιλαρακι. Θα μου βγαλουν την παναγια υποθετω αν συνεχισω να χανω με ρυθμο 1 κιλο/μηνα.

----------


## leny

+600 σημερα... Μιλαμε για τρελες διακυμανσεις... Νταξει, εφαγα φετα.. τοση πολλη κατακρατηση πια;;;

edit: Πρωτη μερα περιοδου τελικα, το καλο που της θελω της κατακρατησης να ειναι απο αυτο

----------


## asteropi

Μη ζυγισεσαι ποτε κατα τη διαρκεια της περιοδου.Εγω με το που βλεπω οτι μου ηρθε την ξεχναω τελειως τη ζυγαρια,μπορει να δειξει και 1 κιλο πανω.

----------


## leny

Δεν ηξερα οτι θα ερθει σημερα... Υποψιαζομουν οτι μια απο αυτες τις μερες θα συμβει το μοιραιο αλλα σκεψου, μου ηρθε 3-4 ωρες μετα το ζυγισμα. Ευχαριστω παντως για τη συμβουλη!

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Απο 110,4 σήμερα 109,9 :roll:
Και ειχα φοβηθει μια με το cheesecake μια με το παγωτο το σ/κ αλλά τελικα εαν κρατας θερμιδες ολα καλα!!!

----------


## rain_ed

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω απογοητευμένη, άλλαξες δεκάδα!!

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by rain_
> Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω απογοητευμένη, άλλαξες δεκάδα!!


Ευχαριστώ!
Από εδώ και πέρα να με δω..Πάντα στα 3 φτάνω και μετά... 
Αλλά όχι αυτή τη φορά :wink2:

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!
> Από εδώ και πέρα να με δω..Πάντα στα 3 φτάνω και μετά... 
> Αλλά όχι αυτή τη φορά :wink2:


Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!!

----------


## leny

καλημερα! Ειναι μαζοχιστικο να ζυγιζομαι αδιαθετη αλλα αν δεν το κανω θα ξεκινησω υπερφαφικα, Επομενως, 60.6 σημερα, στα ιδια με χτες.

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by leny_
> καλημερα! Ειναι μαζοχιστικο να ζυγιζομαι αδιαθετη αλλα αν δεν το κανω θα ξεκινησω υπερφαφικα, Επομενως, 60.6 σημερα, στα ιδια με χτες.


Ουφ και εγω το κανω αυτο! Το να μη ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα σε περιοδους διατας μου φαινεται αδυνατο! Μην ανησυχει.. Ειναι σιγουρα απο αυτο παντως! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση! 


Εγω σημερα ζυγιστηκα και παλι 111. Μπορει να ειναι και κατακρατηση... πππφφφφ!!!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα. 60.2 σημερα. Ανυπομονω να ξαναδω το 5 μπροστα!

Απογοητευμενη η ειναι κατακρατηση, η ηταν πλασματικη η απωλεια και επανηλθες. Εγω εχω παρατηρησει σε μενα οτι οταν πεφτει αποτομα η ζυγαρια, συνηθως τις επομενες μερες ανακτονται τα χαμενα γραμμαρια και μετα ξαναπεφτουν αλλα αργα και βασανιστικα αυτη τη φορα

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Μαλλον εχεις δικιο leny!
Σημερα 110.8 ! Εχω και διαταραχες στον κυκλο μου.. Για να δουμε..
Θα αρχισω να μεζουριαζομαι παλι.. Οι γνωστοι μου μου λενε οτι φαινεται πως αδυνατισα λιγο. Νομιζω ειναι πιο αντικειμενικη ενδειξη για εμας τις γυναικες. Τα ορμονικα μας επηρρεαζουν παντα..

καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι! Βλεπω το 60,2 και σκιρταει η καρδια μου μαζι σου σκεφτομενη το 5 μπροστα!! Αντε αντε!! You are almost there!!!

----------


## asteropi

Apogoiteumeni παρε μια μεζουρα και γραψε τις αναλογιες σου και να μετριεσαι πχ μια φορα τη βδομαδα.Αν κανεις σωστα τη διαιτα( δηλαδη χανεις λιπος) θα δεις πως θα πεφτουν οι ποντοι.Βεβαια οι γυναικες θελουμε να βλεπουμε και τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει για να παιρνουμε θαρρος,αλλα οι ποντοι ειναι αυτοι που μετρανε :bigsmile:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by asteropi_
> Apogoiteumeni παρε μια μεζουρα και γραψε τις αναλογιες σου και να μετριεσαι πχ μια φορα τη βδομαδα.Αν κανεις σωστα τη διαιτα( δηλαδη χανεις λιπος) θα δεις πως θα πεφτουν οι ποντοι.Βεβαια οι γυναικες θελουμε να βλεπουμε και τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει για να παιρνουμε θαρρος,αλλα οι ποντοι ειναι αυτοι που μετρανε :bigsmile:


Πηρα κ μετρηθηκα! Θα μετριεμαι εβδομαδιαια. 

Τελικα σημερα επεσα η ζυγαρια!!!! 109,7 :tumble:

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 59.8 σημερα μετα απο 1 μερα κραιπαλης, 1 μερα ψιλοαυτοσυγκρατησης και μια μερα καλη (με εξαιρεση 5-6 μπισκοτα το βραδυ). 
Απογοητευμενη η αστεροπη εχει δικιο, αν ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα μετραω παντα το ιδιο σημειο, θα το εκανα κι εγω. Προς το παρον βαζω τις γυμναστριες να το κανουν για μενα..

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 59.5 σημερα κι ελπιζω απλα να μην ειναι πλασματικη και αυτη η απωλεια! θελω να μεινω κατω απο τα 60, πως το λενε?????

Επισης χτες κατεβασα κατι χειμερινα και ηρθα προσωπο με προσωπο με τα προ-προπερσινα μου παντελονια. Δυο που φορουσα στα 55-57 κιλα κουμπωνουν, αλλα οκ, πεταγονται τα παντα απο παντου, δεν ειναι για να τα φορεσω ακομα. Αφου λοιπον μπηκα στο ανοιξιατικο παντελονι μου (καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε) επομενος στοχος να μπω και σε αυτα τα δυο.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μπράβο Λένη για την επίτευξη σιγά σιγά των στόχων σου!!

(Αναρωτιέμαι αν το 1 μου μπουτάκι χωράει από τη "μέση" των παντελονιών στα οποία αναφέρεσαι!! :smug: :smilegrin: )

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Μπράβο Λένη για την επίτευξη *σιγά σιγά* των στόχων σου!!
> 
> (Αναρωτιέμαι αν το 1 μου μπουτάκι χωράει από τη "μέση" των παντελονιών στα οποία αναφέρεσαι!! :smug: :smilegrin: )


Τοσο σιγα που παω, οι στοχοι μου θα επιτευχθουν με το νεο ετος!! Ευχαριστω παντως. Το μπουτακι σου σιγουρα χωραει, σκεψου οτι η περιφερεια μου ειναι 98 ποντους. Για μετρησου!

----------


## leny

-100 σημερα στα 59.4.

----------


## leny

δευτερη μερα στα 59.2

----------


## leny

59.2 για τριτη μερα... και ευτυχως να λεμε γιατι χτες τα φαγαμε τα γλυκακια μας

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 58.8 σημερα. Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι πλασματικη η απωλεια και αυριο θα υπαρχει παλι ανοδος

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. Μετα απο 4 μερες συνεχων υπερφαγικων επιστρεφω 800 γρ βαρυτερη... Ξεκινησαν κλασικα με τα γ@μημενα πατατακια.. Και μετα η γνωστη συνεχεια του "ε αφου εκανα που εκανα ατασθαλια, ας το ολοκληρωσω"... Ποτε σταματαει αυτο ειπαμε?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλημέρα Λένη!
Αυτό σταματάει όταν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου!
Ξέρω, ακούγεται κλισέ, αλλά είναι η αλήθεια...

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by leny_
> Καλημερα.. Μετα απο 4 μερες συνεχων υπερφαγικων επιστρεφω 800 γρ βαρυτερη... Ξεκινησαν κλασικα με τα γ@μημενα πατατακια.. Και μετα η γνωστη συνεχεια του "ε αφου εκανα που εκανα ατασθαλια, ας το ολοκληρωσω"... Ποτε σταματαει αυτο ειπαμε?


Αυτό σταματάει ως εξής...!!!
Τρώω τα γ@μημέν@ πατατάκια. Μετά η συνέχεια "θέλω να φάω κι άλλα για να ολοκληρώσω την μλκ". Γνωσιακά σκεφτόμαστε το ακόλουθο:
Πρέπει να την ολοκληρώσω την μλκ; Δεν είναι καλύτερο να μείνει η μισή; Τι θα κερδίσω αν την ολοκληρώσω; Μήπως αν την αφήσω μισή έχω κέρδος; Μήπως να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα την επόμενη φορά και να μην την αρχίσω καν; Δεν πειράζει τόσο πολύ που έφαγα τα πατατάκια Άνθρωπος είμαι δεν μπορώ να κάνω την σούπερ διατροφή 24/7. Δικαιούμαι να αμαρτήσω. Η αμαρτία είναι κακό πράμα αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι αμαρτίες το ίδιο. Μπορώ να κλέψω ένα καρβέλι ψωμί αν πεινάω αλλά όχι και σκοτώσω άνθρωπο... 

Αφού πεις όλες αυτές τις μπούρδες δύο πράγματα θα έχουν συμβεί. Ή θα έχεις ξεχάσει το προφιτερόλ που σκεφτόσουν να χτυπήσεις ή θα το σκέφτεσαι ακόμα... Αν το σκέφτεσαι ακόμα πες στον εαυτό σου. Θα το φάω αφού πρώτα κάνω μια σούπερ υγιεινή σαλατάρα και τη φάω. Και φάτα και τα δύο!!!

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Γεια σας! Σας παρακολουθώ συστηματικά αλλά δε γράφω καθημερινά.
Σήμερα, μετά από τις γυναικείες "δύσκολες μέρες", ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και άρχισα να χοροπηδώ!

107,5 !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Σήμερα 106.9 ! Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Σήμερα 106.9 ! Συνεχίζουμε...


Μπράβο σου!
Να δώ πότε θα σε φτάσω!!

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Σήμερα 106.9 ! Συνεχίζουμε...
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Ε σιγά καλέ! Εσύ έχεις κάνει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια από εμένα ήδη! 
Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει.. Κάτι έχει αλλάξει στο μυαλό μου και πλέον δε σκέφτομαι το φαγητό καθόλου.. Πολύ περίεργο..

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Σήμερα 106.9 ! Συνεχίζουμε...


Νομίζω η κατηφοριά σου μόνο το νικ σου δε δικαιολογεί  :Smile:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Σήμερα 106.9 ! Συνεχίζουμε...
> 
> 
> Νομίζω η κατηφοριά σου μόνο το νικ σου δε δικαιολογεί


Την ημέρα που γράφτηκα, ήμουν σε πραγματική απόγνωση και δεν αστειεύομαι. Έγραψα γρήγορα γρήγορα ένα όνομα που εκείνη τη στιγμή με εξέφραζε απόλυτα, ίσα ίσα για να τελειώνω και να μπορέσω να ζητήσω "βοήθεια". Την οποία βέβαια βρήκα :yes: και σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Εάν μπορούσα να το αλλάξω θα το άλλαζα αλλά ας είναι εκεί να μου θυμίζει την ψυχολογία του παλιού μου εαυτού έτσι ώστε βλέποντάς το να θυμάμαι και να παίρνω δύναμη...

Είχα πάρα πολλά χρόνια να νιώσω το παντελόνι μου να μου είναι μεγάλο και χαίρομαι τόσο μα τόσο πολύ!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

106,7 :-)

----------


## Iphigeneia

αλημερα! Σταθερα 5η μερα στα 62.8... χωρις παρασπονδιες, αλλα με ελαχιστη καταναλωση νερου. Θα προσπαθησω να πιω 3 ποτηρια τουλαχιστον σημερα.

----------


## apogoiteumeni

105,5 :saint2:
Τι ωραία που είναι να πετάς το παλιό, βαρετό σου παντελόνι..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ουου μπράβω απογοητευμένη, πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψευδώνυμο! ίσως "αναθεωρημένη":P

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> ουου μπράβω απογοητευμένη, πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψευδώνυμο! ίσως "αναθεωρημένη":P


Ευχαριστώ!!
Δε νομίζω να γίνεται.. Δεν πειράζει όμως.. Ας αλλάξουν τα μυαλά και τα κιλά και ας μείνουν τα ψευδώνυμα..

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Ευχαριστώ!!
> Δε νομίζω να γίνεται.. Δεν πειράζει όμως.. Ας αλλάξουν τα μυαλά και τα κιλά και ας μείνουν τα ψευδώνυμα..


Ελαφρύτερη και σοφότερη!:thumbup:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Σήμερα έσπασα ένα φραγματάκι..
104,8 ! Επέστρεψα στα κιλά που ήμουν το 2011..

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by apogoiteumeni_
> Σήμερα έσπασα ένα φραγματάκι..
> 104,8 ! Επέστρεψα στα κιλά που ήμουν το 2011..


Συγχαρητήρια!!!
Μπράβο!
:thumbup:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Γεια σας και πάλι!
Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα πάλι και ήμουν 103.7 ! :bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

Γειά σας, ηρθα κι γω! Ειμαι 103.6 κι χω στοχο τα 99.6  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Γειά σας, ηρθα κι γω! Ειμαι 103.6 κι χω στοχο τα 99.6


συγνώμη ημουν 103.6 την τελευταια φορα. τον απριλη. Και τωρα ειμαι 101.6 και θελω να χασω 2 κιλα! 99.6! Αμην. Καλη μου αρχη! Καλη συνεχεια σε εσας! :starhit:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Ουφ! Σήμερα 102.8  :Smile:

----------


## apogoiteumeni

Κλείνοντας τις 13 εβδομάδες δίαιτας, σήμερα είμαι 100.8  :Smile: 
Ανυπομονώ να γίνω διψήφια και πάλι!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα 94.0 σημερα!

----------


## sweetOctober

95.1

----------


## Scarllet_D

Απογοητευμένη, έλα κοντεύεις και σε λίγο θα ψάχνεις να αλλάξεις nickname :P hihihi

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημερα, 94.5

----------


## apogoiteumeni

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Απογοητευμένη, έλα κοντεύεις και σε λίγο θα ψάχνεις να αλλάξεις nickname :P hihihi


Αααχ άστα Scarllet..
Τα χριστουγεννα με πήγαν πίσω στα 102,4 αλλά με πολύ πείσμα έφτασα χτες και πάλι τα 100,8.
Ατιμα μελομακάρονα..

Και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβάμε... (ελπίζω)

----------


## baklavas

Βρε απογοητευμένη. Το να σου δείξει η ζυγαριά 102,4 και 100,8 είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Αυτό το 1,5 κιλό διαφορά παίζει ακόμα και μέσα στην ίδια μέρα. Μην κολλάς με την μέτρηση. Έβγαλες την δυσκολότερη περίοδο του χρόνου μια χαρά και τώρα μπορείς να συνεχίσεις ακάθεκτη. Απλά δεν έχασες σε μια άγρια διατροφικά περίοδο γεμάτη πειρασμούς! Αυτό είναι μια χαρά. Τι παραπάνω ήθελες; Τώρα, το να δεις διψήφιο είναι πολύ εύκολο!! Βάλε στόχο να το κρατήσεις για ένα μήνα και μετά βάλε τον επόμενο στόχο (πχ να είσαι πιο κοντά στα 90 παρά στα 100). Και πάλι μπράβο και μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν γίνεται να βλέπουμε την ζυγαριά μόνο να πέφτει!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ισχύειι, εδώ εγώ χειρουργημένη τον πρώτο καιρό και ειχε υπάρξει φάση που αδιαθετησα και απο το πρήξιμο έδειξε + η ζυγαρια! Που εχανα τα κιλά 10-10.... μην κολλάς γλυκούλα και συνέχισε δυνατά  :Big Grin:

----------


## eleni1986

Γεια σας, είμαι νέο μέλος και γράφτηκα και εγώ στο forum για αλληλοϋποστήριξη και γιατί το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά φιλικό και ενδιαφέρον.. Ξεκίνησα από 108 πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου και σήμερα ήμουν 97,5. Στόχος τα 80. Καλή προσπάθεια και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και σε όλες!! 
Φιλικά, Ελένη

----------


## baklavas

Καλοσόρισες Ελένη
Μπράβο για την απώλεια!!! Βάλε στόχο τα 89 μέχρι την αρχή του καλοκαιριού και τα 79 μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου. Χάσε αργά με σωστή διατροφή! Μην βιάζεσαι καθόλου και μην σε νοιάζει και πολύ η ζυγαριά !!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βάζω πιο κοντινούς στόχους και βλέπουμε ως τώρα τουλάχιστον αποδίδει. Εσύ πως τα πας;

----------

